# Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005



## Veit (19. März 2005)

Langsam wird es Zeit einen solchen Thread zu eröffnen. 
Also bitte fleißig posten mit Angaben zu Fängen, Gewässer, Stelle, Köder, Methode und eventuell auch Wetter.

Ich habe den ersten Aalansitz des Jahres nun schon hinter mir.
Habs gestern abend mit meinem Angelfreund Benni am Mühleteich (Saalenebengewässer in Halle) probiert. Geangelt haben wir mit Posen- und Grundmontagen an der Feederrute. 
Dazu Nieselregen und Temperaturen um 10 Grad.
Köder waren Tauwürmer teilweise mit Fischöl als Lockstoff.
Gefangen haben wir 4 Barsche bis 36 cm, einen Katzenwels (in der Saale was sehr seltenes) und noch einige kleine Döbel und Zährten. Zwar konnten wir noch keinen Aal landen, allerdings hatte ich einen sehr verdächtigen Biss. Die Pose tauchte zügig ab, Schnur wurde abgezogen und als ich anschlug hatte sich mein Gegenüber irgendwo am Grund festgesetzt. Wer weiß, was das war...


----------



## Lechfischer (19. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Dein Biss kann ja eigentlich nur Aal oder Quappe gewesen sein,wenn das Teil sich in den Grund gehangen hat,aber für Quappe hast du wohl zu flach geangelt,also muss es ein Aal gewesen sein.Was ist denn dann mit dem Fisch passiert?Ausgeschlitzt oder abgerissen?


----------



## Veit (19. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Lechfischer: Quappe bezweifle ich auch. Das Gewässer ist ein flacher, schlammiger und teilweise auch krautiger Teich (maximal etwas über ein Meter tief), der bei Hochwasser mit der Saale in Verbindung steht. Meiner Meinung nach kein günstiger Lebensraum für Quappen. Für Aal dagegen schon. Der Fisch ist dann leider abgerissen.


----------



## Tyron (19. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Dat war n Aal 100pro. Nächstes Mal haste vielleicht mehr Glück!


----------



## AalNils (20. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ich denke auch das dies ein Aalbiss war. 

Ich werde es am naechsten Donnerstag wohl in der Dove Elbe in Hamburg probieren, ich bin schon seit ner Woche mit Huehnerherzen (schoen Blutig, vom Schlachter! ;-)) am Anfuettern, das hat es letztes Jahr gerissen, eine Nacht 5 Kapitale (> 80cm u. > 6 Pfund) ein paar Mittelmaße und A(a)llerlei Schnuersenkel. Probiert es mal aus, Huehnerherzen sind echt der letzte Schrei (und am Hamburger Hafen gehen die auch sehr gut auf Schinkenwuerfel und Leberkaese ... *g* (keine Fragen bezueglich meiner Koederwahl bitte hehe.))

Gruesse aus Hamburg Bergedorf


----------



## karlosito (20. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

wie ködert man herzen am haken an?


----------



## Counter-Striker (20. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Leider ist in der Elbe Hochwasser (schonwieder) Also ist es blöde mit Posenangeln und auf Grund ist auch blöd ! Da gehe ich lieber noch nen Monat auf Friedfische , aber dann werde ich hier fleissig reinposten !


----------



## AalNils (20. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				karlosito schrieb:
			
		

> wie ködert man herzen am haken an?


 


Du nimmst kein ganzes, du halbierst es, entweder einfach irgendwie den Haken rein (schlechterer Weg, aber auch effektiv), oder mit einer Koedernadel, sodass der Haken teils rausschaut. 


Und an der Elbe ist hochwasser stimmt schon, aber ich Angel (wenn ich auf Aal angel) sowieso nur mit Grundmontagen und zweitens bin ich an der dove Elbe an ner Schleuse, da gehts noch mit dem Wasser.


Bis denne


----------



## anguilla (20. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@Veit:

Petri schon mal zu den schönen Barschen! :m

sag mal, wie war denn die Wassertemperatur? schon über 10°C? kann's mir nicht vorstellen...


----------



## Karpfenchamp (20. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

300prozentig ein Aal. Ich werds mit Counter auch bald versuchen. Vielleicht geht was.


----------



## Veit (20. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ anguilla: Nee, der Hochwasserresttümpel an dem wir geangelt hatten war erst seit zwei Tagen eisfrei, deshalb denke ich das noch nix mit 10 Grad WT war, aber uns wars egal, wir haben es trotzdem probiert. 
Ich schätze ich werde zum Ende der Woche hin wieder einen weiteren Versuch machen, dann soll es wieder erheblich wärmer werden. Letzte Nacht hatten wir hier leider wieder leichten Frost.


----------



## Jochen83 (20. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hallo,
also ich war gestern und vorgestern an meinem Hausgewässer, der Sieg, Und konnte einen Aal von genau 60cm auf Tauwurm landen. Mein Großvater der mit mir dort war konnte zwei landen, wobei ich bei denen nicht weiß wie lang diese waren. Ausserdem Hab ich noch eine Barbe von 57cm erwischen können. Naja Bisse waren da, und ich denke mal das man da im Moment den ein oder anderen Aal noch bekommen kann. Ich werde es morgen nochmal versuchen und wenn ich dann an meine Cam denke auch Bilder reinstellen.
Achso die Beisszeiten waren so gegen 20Uhr bis 21.30Uhr, wobei ich auch nicht viel länger dort geangelt habe.
Gruß Jochen


----------



## froggy31 (21. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ jochen83,
warst du an der Strecke bei Siegburg oder unterhalb v. Meindorf. Wollte mir demnächst auch mal wieder ne Angelzeit an der Sieg leisten, aber soweit ich weiß bekommt man Tageskarten bis Ende Juni nur f. die untere Sieg .

gr. froggy


----------



## Kurzer (21. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Nen Aalforum,

Veit, darauf habe ich gewartet! Super Idee! Also bis jetzt war ich 2x los. In der Mulde war auf Aal nix los und letztes Wochenende in einem Altarm der Mulde auch nicht! ABER, es wird wärmer und wie ich einem Beitrag des Forums entnehmen konnte, geht ja auch schon was.

Petri Heil Jochen!

Gruß


----------



## AalNils (21. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Jochen83 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> also ich war gestern und vorgestern an meinem Hausgewässer, der Sieg, Und konnte einen Aal von genau 60cm auf Tauwurm landen. Mein Großvater der mit mir dort war konnte zwei landen, wobei ich bei denen nicht weiß wie lang diese waren. Ausserdem Hab ich noch eine Barbe von 57cm erwischen können. Naja Bisse waren da, und ich denke mal das man da im Moment den ein oder anderen Aal noch bekommen kann. Ich werde es morgen nochmal versuchen und wenn ich dann an meine Cam denke auch Bilder reinstellen.
> Achso die Beisszeiten waren so gegen 20Uhr bis 21.30Uhr, wobei ich auch nicht viel länger dort geangelt habe.
> Gruß Jochen


 

Naehere Angaben ?

Pose/Grundmontage ?
(ca.) Wassertemperatur ?
Eher in Ufernähe?
(will ja schließlich auch was fangen, bin an ner Schleuse an der doven Elbe)

Falls irgendjemand aus HH (Raum Bergedorf und co.) sich fuer Donnerstag nix vorgenommen hat, und starke Nerven dabei hat, kann er mir gerne eine PN schicken, war zwar noch nie mit fremden Leuten Angeln, aber das wird schon , außerdem ist es motivierender wenn wenigstens einer faengt ;-). Also, traut euch ! 

Petri Heil


----------



## Jochen83 (21. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@froggy
bin im Siegburger Verein, und von daher weiss ich nicht wie das mit Tageskarten dort aussieht, ich meine die gibt es erst nach dem Vereinsfischen, das müsste im Juni? sein.
@AalNils
Also gefischt habe ich mit einer Grundmontage, Blei hatte ungefähr 40Gramm. Hauptschnurr war eine 22 Monofile und als Vorfach habe ich eine 25 gehabt mit nem 6er Aalhaken. Gebissen haben sie direkt am Ufer, max. 1,5m vom Ufer weg.
So zum Wasser, also am Freitag, als ich das erste mal war hatte die Sieg einen Wasserstand von ca. 190cm normal sind es an dieser Stelle ca. 63cm. Das Wasser war trüb und 8Grad warm/kalt. Samstags hatte mein Grossvater noch einen, wobei das Wasser schon stark zurück gegangen war. Heute konnten wir leider keinen Aal landen wobei der Wasserstand aktuell bei nur noch 101cm liegt, Temperatur war heute immernoch 8Grad. Immerhin konnte ich eine schöne Nase landen, welche aber wieder unterwegs ist wegen Schonzeit.
Gruß Jochen


----------



## AalNils (22. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

huiuiui,

8°C Wasser ? Ich schaetze mal unser Wasser hat noch um die .. erm .. 5-6°C? Naja, ich werds auf jeden Fall versuchen. an ner Schleuse war ich eigentlich immer der Sieger, zwar nicht die groessten, aber Kleinvieh macht (zumindest im FRUEEEEHJAHR) auch Mist.

Petri Heil


----------



## Jochen83 (22. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@AalNils
Normalerweise fangen wir an der Stelle wo wir waren auch nicht immer die größten, aber die wir jetzt gefangen haben waren schon etwas größer. Was vielleicht noch wichtiger ist, sie hatten einen richtig dicken Bauch, sie sahen schon ziemlich vollgefressen aus. Ein Versuch ist es allemal wert. Ich werds heute wieder versuchen, wir haben hier Sonnenschein und ich hoffe das Wasser wird vielleicht nochmal ein Grad wärmer. 
Was man hier noch erwähnen kann, wäre das auch andere Fische bei uns erst Abends, nach der Dämmerung beissen, Hasel, Nase, Döbel und Barbe, und alle auf Tauwurm. Tagsüber beisst nichts und abends gehts dann los. 
Naja, werd jetzt mein Zeug packen und losziehen.
Gruß Jochen


----------



## AalNils (23. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Morgen geht es auch bei mir los. Ich denke, dass ich leidergottes wohl alleine (naja, mit Freundin *g*) Angeln gehen muss, ich hab mir eine mehr oder wenig gute gegend an der dove Elbe ausgesucht. Schleuse, stroemt sehr stark ca alle stunde, weit und breit kein Haus, kein Licht, und außentemperatur von (so sagt der Wetterbericht) ca. 10°C nachts. Also, wenn jemand noch Lust hat .. *g*.
Das ganze ist in der naehe von Reitbrook, also Hamburger Angler, ein Versuch ist es Wert oder nicht ?

Nunja, ich bin sehr sehr gespannt ob das was wird, mein equipment:

2 x 25 gr
4# Aal Haken (Zebco)
25 mm monofil

Ich werds Versuchen mit:

Tauwurm
Made + Tauwurm
Huehnerherz

zwei Angeln. Bin mal gespannt, ich werde auf jeden Fall Fotos machen, aber ich gehe momentan noch sehr pessimistisch an die Sache ran :-(.

Naja, Petri Heil, und falls doch jemand Lust hat .. ich freue mich immer ueber private Nachrichten .. ;-)

Petri Heil,

Nils


----------



## Tyron (23. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Moin Nils

Ich wohne leider etwas zu weit weg und bin morgen abend auch schon verplant, sorry.
Wünsch dir trotzdem viel Glück...


----------



## Adrian* (24. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



> allerdings hatte ich einen sehr verdächtigen Biss. Die Pose tauchte zügig ab, Schnur wurde abgezogen und als ich anschlug hatte sich mein Gegenüber irgendwo am Grund festgesetzt. Wer weiß, was das war...



schon an wels gedacht?? war bei mir genau so, nur ich konnte "den kleinen" landen...


----------



## angel_thorsten (24. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Kann ich in der Dove-Elbe nur mit Fischereischein angeln oder brauch ich nen Erlaubnisschein?

Gruss
Thorsten


----------



## AalNils (24. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Nicht die ganze dove Elbe ist meines Wissens nach verpachtet..

Heute ist der große Tag, es geht los, um 17:30 wird losgefahren .. man wird das ein spaß, auch wenn ich nix fang, super wetter ist ja schon..! ;-)

Petri Heil


----------



## Tyron (24. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Jo, genau das Wetter ist super... Fehlt nur noch n schöner 80er zum Räuchern...


----------



## mkknipp (24. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

yo leute

also ich wahr am samstag das erste mal dieses jahr angeln!!!!!!

bei meinem vereinsgewässer der sieg bei windeck!!!!!!

also sind abends hin, sie hatte noch etwas hochwasser, das problem wahr wir sind etwas spät hingekommen, so um 21:30, dann haben wir nen paar stunden geangelt, aber nix gefangen!!!!!!

auf der anderen seite wahren allerdings(auf der besseren stelle wo wir auch hin wollten)ein paar anglerkollegen, die wahren etwas früher da so ab 19:00 uhr, die haben 3 aale gefangen, nix besonderes aber aale, von normaler grösse, in der sieg scheint es ja schon ganz gut zu gehen auf aal!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyron (24. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ mkknipp: Drei Aale sind doch schon ordentlich! Nächstes mal n bisschen früher los fahren, dann könnt ihr auch wieder an "eure" Stelle...


----------



## bolli (24. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hallo Leute,

in Rhein geht auch schon was. Gestern gemeinsam mit Boardie Hecht911 in Köln: 
2 Aale auf Tauwurm, 55cm/300g und 72cm/700g; Beifang ein Döbel von ca. 30 cm. Dazu 3 Fehlbisse.


----------



## Jochen83 (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@bolli
War heute mit mehreren Freunden am Rhein bei Königswinter, hatten nicht einen Biss, garnichts. Das einzige was ich an Fisch gesehen hab war (glaub ich) ein Rapfen, der gesprungen ist.
Wo habt ihr denn gefischt, direkt an der Strömung oder innerhalb einer Buhne?
Gruß Jochen


----------



## fishmanschorsch (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ich komme gerade vom ersten Aalansitz 2005 zurück. Wir (die Boardies Tümpelfischer, Trittdrauf, Kuddelmuddel und meine Wenigkeit) waren von 19:00 - 01:00 Uhr am Rhein bei Düsseldorf. Ergebnis: 1 kapitaler Gründling und 1 Zwerg-Rotauge. Mit Aal können wir nicht dienen.#c


----------



## bolli (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Jochen83

in der Strömung, relativ nah (ca. 20 m) am Ufer/Steinpackung.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hier an der Donau sieht es noch schlecht aus mit Aal, zum einen hat sie und die Nebenflüsse Hochwasser und dann ist das Wasser doch noch sehr kalt, die Flüße führen sehr viel Schmelzwasser. 
Es muss also noch etwas wärmer werden da, damit sich ein gezielter Ansitz lohnt.


----------



## AalNils (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Okay, nun mein kleiner Bericht:

Mein erster Aalansitz startete an der dove Elbe (naehe Reitbrook) um 18:00. geangelt wurde mit Tauwurm und Dendrobena, kurz nach dem Auswerfen der ersten Angel - ein Biss, ein ziemlich heftiger biss, meine Angelspitze bewegte sich schlagartig in Richtung Wasser, ich dachte mir "Na also, geht doch!" .. Nunja, das "Resultat" dieses Bisses war ein unheimlich aussehender, und unheimlich großer Krebs (was fuer einer es war weiß ich nicht, dennoch wog er bestimmt um die 400 gr).. 

Nunja, es war ja noch nicht aller Tage Abend. Beide Angeln waren ausgeworfen, Wassertemperatur ca 10°C, allerdings kam, zu meinem grauen, etwas am Himmel was ich nicht mochte - VOLLMOND! Grml, ich hatte darauf leider am wenigsten geachtet. Dennoch blieben meine Bissanzeiger nicht ruhig. 

20:09: Ein "kapitales" Rotauge bewegte meinen 1 gr schweren Bissanzeiger ca. 1 cm nach oben, als ich das ding landete, fragte ich mich, wie ein ca 3 cm großes rotauge ueberhaupt was an diesem Vorfach bewegen konnte.

gegen 22:00 kamen dann erstmal 4 (leicht angetrunkene) Osteuropäische Einsiedler, die mir in schlechtestem Deutsch erklaeren wollten, dass sie mich kontrollieren, aber keine Berechtigung dazu hatten, nachdem mein Angelpartner ihnen dann gezeigt hat, wie sehr eine Mag-Lite wehtut war es wieder ruhig. 

22:11: Wieder ein Biss, diesmal auf der Dendrobena Angel, und es zog verdammt krass an meiner Schnur - nein, kein Aal, eine verdammte Ratte hatte sich in meiner Schnur verhakt. 

22:58: Ein biss, er sah mehr oder weniger komisch aus, es zuppelte, dann war nix, dann zuppelte es wieder, dann zog es die Schnur weg und meine Rolle fing an zu kreischen - Eine Verdammt große Guester. (wuaeh, schleim!) 

23:10: Der Fang des Abends, mein Bissanzeiger sprang aus der Schnur, ich haute an wie ein Besenkter, zuerst war es wie ein Haenger, dennoch lies es sich irgendwie bewegen. An Land sah man, dass es eine Karstadt tuete voll mit Wasser war, aber, was war das?! irgendwas bewegte sich, ein ca 30 cm großer aal mochte die tuete wohl, nunja, leider untermaßig, weiter gings.

00:22: Ich begann einen Koederfisch auf Grund anzubieten, aber statt nem schoenen Aal, wie konnte es auch anders sein - ein Barsch, allerdings relativ groß, 48 cm, gewogen hab ich ihn nicht, da ich, als ich versuchen wollte ihn vom Haken zu loesen in meiner Muedigkeit seine Stacheln in die Hand bekam, nicht mehr so die Lust hatte mich mit diesem Burschen anzufreunden.

Nunja, es war still, sehr still, aber es ging weiter !

04:54: ein Fehlbiss ! (mhm)

06:10: gerade am einpacken der Sachen noch ein Biss, und jetzt das komische, auf meiner dummen Grundmontage (25 gr blei, 4er Aalhaken, Tauwurm&Dendrobena) biss ein 8 Pfund Karpfen den ich auch landen konnte. Ich glaube langsam, ich sollte das Aalangeln aufgeben. ;-)

Nunja, ich hoffe ihr habt wenigstens was zu lachen gehabt, ich fand den Abend auch ganz amuesant ;-).

Petri Heil,

Nils


----------



## Tyron (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Nun ja, auf jeden Fall hattet ihr reichlich Bisse...

Krass finde ich die Geschichte mit dem 30-cm-Aal, der doch tatsächlich in der Plastiktüte saß!?


----------



## AalNils (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Tyron schrieb:
			
		

> Nun ja, auf jeden Fall hattet ihr reichlich Bisse...
> 
> Krass finde ich die Geschichte mit dem 30-cm-Aal, der doch tatsächlich in der Plastiktüte saß!?


 
Ich weiß zwar nicht welche Werbung ich da zitiere, aber es gibt einen Spruch der da gut zu passt:

Sachen gibt's, die gibts garnicht ;-).

Naja, werds wohl naechste Woche nochmals versuchen .. mhm .. Hoffentlich ohne Russen, Tueten, und Ratten ;-). 

Naja, man wird sehen..

Nils


----------



## froggy31 (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@aalnils, 
cooler Bericht und ein Karpfen am morgen ist doch auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## Jochen83 (26. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hallo,
@AalNils
Petri zum Karpfen, ist doch auch nicht schlecht, ein Freund von mir hatte letztes Jahr auch bei einem AAl-Ansitz einen "Baby" Spiegel Karpfen gefangen.
Ich denke mal das ich nach Ostern nochmal losziehen werde, wobei es mir bei den aktuellen Wetter Vorhersagen schlecht wird, nachts tierisch kalt und kaum Sonne. 
Habe noch was Rogen von letztem Herbst in der Truhe, vielleicht geht da was drauf.
@Stuffel
bei uns wars letzte Woche Freitag auch nicht wirklich besser, der Wasserstand stieg nach den doch recht warmen Temperaturen auf gut 2m an, normal sind bei uns 63cm, der Vorteil war, denke ich, das Wasser war trüb! Vielleicht einfach mal versuchen. Wenn bis 22.00Uhr nix beisst, kannst du immernoch einpacken.
Gruß Jochen


----------



## DerStipper (26. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Was mich mal interresieren würde was für Ruten fischt ihr bzw. welches Wurfgewicht.
Meine Surfrute bringt 50 - 150g Wurfgewicht auf die Waage jetzt die frage kann man die gut benutzen?


----------



## Jochen83 (26. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@DerStipper
also ich fische mit Feederruten auf Aal, sind zwar nicht direkt dafür gedacht, aber es klappt trotzdem ;-)
Die Eine ist eine Medium Feeder von Sänger und hat ein WG bis 100gr.
Die Andere ist eine Heavy Feeder, ebenfalls von Sänger und die hat ein WG bis 180gr.
Da ich meist Tagsüber auf Barbe und Karpfen fische, habe ich mir die Ruten zugelegt, und wie gesagt Aale fängt man damit auch. 
Wo willst du den damit angeln? In nem kleinem Fluss? Oder eher so Flüssen wie Rhein, Elbe etc.? 
Ich würde sagen das deine Rute ausreicht, ich fische teilweise nur mit 40gr, wenn ich an der Strömungskante fische dann 80 -100, das reicht meistens voll aus.
Gruss Jochen


----------



## DerStipper (26. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

in der Mosel ist an der Stelle an der ich fischen 150-180m breit. So 4-6m tief kommt drauf an wo man fischt und die Strömung ist unter der Oberfläche relativ stark also meine 60g Futterkörbe rollen mehr als sie sollen und auf Aal denke ich sollte der Köder nich Rollen oder?
Hab auch noch ne Pilkrute aber mit der Fische ich auf Wels nebenbei. Am tag hab ich immer die Feeder draußen. Aber ich befürchte das die Feeder zu schwach ist da man bei uns mit Wurm auf Grund sehr viele Welse fängt.


----------



## ThomasRö (26. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				AalNils schrieb:
			
		

> gegen 22:00 kamen dann erstmal 4 (leicht angetrunkene) Osteuropäische Einsiedler, die mir in schlechtestem Deutsch erklaeren wollten, dass sie mich kontrollieren, aber keine Berechtigung dazu hatten, nachdem mein Angelpartner ihnen dann gezeigt hat, wie sehr eine Mag-Lite wehtut war es wieder ruhig.
> ...
> 
> 00:22: Ich begann einen Koederfisch auf Grund anzubieten, aber statt nem schoenen Aal, wie konnte es auch anders sein - ein Barsch, allerdings relativ groß, 48 cm, gewogen hab ich ihn nicht, da ich, als ich versuchen wollte ihn vom Haken zu loesen in meiner Muedigkeit seine Stacheln in die Hand bekam, nicht mehr so die Lust hatte mich mit diesem Burschen anzufreunden.
> ...


Oje Achtung bei den Osteuropäern kann man nie wissen ob sie mit der Karte wegrennen, deshalbn immer nach Berechtigung fragen wie gesagt 

Petri zu den beiden schönen Fischen!


----------



## Veit (28. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Habs am vergangenen Abend erstmals in diesem Jahr direkt an der Saale (also kein Nebengewässer) auf Aal probiert. Zuerst war ich an meiner Topp-Stelle aus dem letzten Jahr. Da gab es Bisse. Nicht mal ganz wenige, aber leider alle sehr vorsichtig, so dass ich nix verwerten konnte. 
Dann gings noch an eine andere Stelle unterhalb eines Wehrs. Da reichte ein Biss - für eine kleine Barbe mit etwa 30 cm. 
Naja, immerhin langweilig wurde es nicht, auch wenn der erste Aal Fehlanzeige blieb.


----------



## Holger (29. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

So, meinen ersten Aalansitz 2005 habe ich auch hinter mich gebracht. Und zwar sehr zufriedenstellend.

Das Gewässer war ein kleiner, flacher "Graben" bei uns in Ostfriesland, ca. 6 Meter breit und 80 cm flach. Solche flachen Gewässer erwärmen sich im Frühjahr sehr schnell und dementsprechend optimistisch waren mein Kumpel Tim und ich auch.

Gegen 18:30 waren wir vor Ort und montierten unsere Ruten. Jeder von uns fischte 2 Ruten mit 2 Gramm-Knicklichtposen, als Haken dienten 10er Aalhaken garniert mit kleinen Tauwurmstücken.

Zwischen 19:45 Uhr und 21:45 Uhr bekamen wir zahlreiche Bisse, wovon aber viele noch sehr vorsichtig waren. 4 der Bisse konnten wir allerdings verwerten:

Ergebnis 3 Aale von 52, 58 und 66 cm sowie eine Brasse von 48 cm. Alle Aale waren Breitköpfe und

wohlgenährt. Ein kurzweiliger und sehr schöner Angelabend, und ein prima Saisonstart allemal.


----------



## Franz_16 (29. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



> Ein kurzweiliger und sehr schöner Angelabend, und ein prima Saisonstart allemal.



Das würd ich aber auch sagen. 

Petri Heil zu den ersten Aalen #6


----------



## Tyron (29. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Holger: Das war ja ein Traum-Start in die neue Saison. Man wundert sich doch immer wieder, in was für kleinen Gewässern schöne Aale zu fangen sind...


----------



## Holger (29. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Tyron schrieb:
			
		

> @ Holger: Das war ja ein Traum-Start in die neue Saison. Man wundert sich doch immer wieder, in was für kleinen Gewässern schöne Aale zu fangen sind...


 
Gerade diese Gewässer werden von vielen Anglern links liegen gelassen. Nach dem Motto: "kleines Gewässer, kleine Fische".

Das dem nicht so ist, weiss ich schon seit längerem...


----------



## Lechfischer (29. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

An den Seen scheint ja noch gar nix zu gehen,oder?Ich warte immer noch auf meinen Schein,hab dieses Jahr erst Prüfung gemacht,aber ich glaub,da verpass ich nix,oder?Weil ich hab hier vor der Tür nen tiefen,natürlichen See,da wird wohl eh noch nix gehen,oder ist da jemand andrer Meinung?


----------



## Veit (30. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War eben an der Saale in Halle. Die ersten zwei Stellen brachten nix, dann an einem Nebenarm gabs noch halbstarke Döbel. Aale wieder Felanzeige.


----------



## Holger (30. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

 




			
				Lechfischer schrieb:
			
		

> An den Seen scheint ja noch gar nix zu gehen,oder?Ich warte immer noch auf meinen Schein,hab dieses Jahr erst Prüfung gemacht,aber ich glaub,da verpass ich nix,oder?Weil ich hab hier vor der Tür nen tiefen,natürlichen See,da wird wohl eh noch nix gehen,oder ist da jemand andrer Meinung?


 
Ne, das Angeln in Seen kannst du noch getrost vergessen. Das Wasser erwärmt sich zu langsam, dort wird es noch einige Zeit dauern, bis der Aal dort auf Raubzug geht. Such dir lieber flache Gewässer (Kanäle), dort ist die Wassertemperatur bereits höher und die Schleicher fressen...


----------



## AalNils (30. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Mhm .. Das ist so demotivierend, ich war gestern wieder los, und statt Aal hatte ich ne Quappe, 33 cm (jetzt noch! soviel Pech kann doch kein Mensch haben) einen Zander (warum auch immer er auf meine Dendrobena gebissen hat) und zwei gierige Barsche.


Ich glaub ich lass es dieses Jahr echt sein, ich krieg langsam psychische blaehungen hier .. :-\ 

Naja, ich werds jetzt wohl am Fr. nochmals probieren, vielleicht geht dann ja was. 

Ich habe bei mir auch noch ein Vereinsgewaesser, direkt vor der Haustuer, das ist irgendwie ein See entstanden aus der Bille, aber der See interessiert mich nicht direkt, es gibt einen ca 1,5 m breiten und 60-70 cm tiefen Flussarm von diesem See, ich frage mich ob es sinnvoll waere es da mal zu probieren ? Eure Meinungen ? 

Gruß,

AalNils


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

In 2 Wochen werd ich das erste Mal ansitzen. Ich hoffe, dann hier auch endlich meine Statistiken niederzuschreiben. Freu mich schon drauf. Die ersten Würmer hab ich letzt Nacht auch schon kriechen gesehen!!! Das ist ein gutes Zeichen hier  :k  #6


----------



## Veit (30. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ AalNiels: Die Quappe muss kein schlechtes Zeichen sein. 
Ich kann mich noch gut an den 11.April letztes Jahr erinnern. es hatte den ganzen Tag geregnet und abends klarte es dann auf und wurde ziemlich kalt. 
Wir hatten es trotzdem auf Aal probiert. Ich sagte zu meinen beiden Angelfreund "So kalt wie das hier ist, würde es mich nicht wundern wenn jetzt noch ne Quappe beißt."  Nur wenige Sekunden später als ich das gesagt hatte, zuckte meine Rutenspitze. Und irgendwer musste mich erhört haben, denn es war in der tat eine 37er Quappe. ABER an jenem Abend konnte ich noch einen zweiten Fang machen. Und das war ein 55er Aal.
Richtig kurios wurde es dann aber am folgenden Abend. Gleiche Stelle, sehr ähnliches Wetter und haargenau die gleichen Fänge. Erst 37er Quappe, dann 55er Aal. Die Fische vom Vorabend hatte ich abgeschlagen, also konnten es auch nicht die selben gewesen sein.
Diesen kuriosen Doppelfang werde ich mein ganzes Leben lang wahrscheinlich nicht vergessen.


----------



## Tyron (30. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ AalNils::q :q :q  Du bist echt der Kracher, fängst alle Fischarten aus deinem Gewässer, außer nen aal:q :q :q :q


----------



## Lechfischer (30. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@Aal Nils:Warum so depressiv?Is doch auch schön!Warum immer nur Aal?


----------



## Holger (30. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				AalNils schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe bei mir auch noch ein Vereinsgewaesser, direkt vor der Haustuer, das ist irgendwie ein See entstanden aus der Bille, aber der See interessiert mich nicht direkt, es gibt einen ca 1,5 m breiten und 60-70 cm tiefen Flussarm von diesem See, ich frage mich ob es sinnvoll waere es da mal zu probieren ? Eure Meinungen ?
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> AalNils


 
Das klingt top. Probiere es doch dort mal mit leichtem Gerät. 2 Gramm-Posen, einen 10er Haken am 0,22er Vorfach und Wurmstückchen. An dem flachen Flußarm ist das Wasser schon wärmer wie an den übrigen Stellen des Sees. Wenn Aal, dann da. Wie lang ist der Flußarm ???


----------



## Lechfischer (30. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Mein See ist tief,groß und noch kalt.Aber es gibt einen kleinen Einfluss,der ist nur 40cm tief,da kommt einiges an Wasser in den See und die Stelle,wo der Bach mündet ist schön flach.Sollte ich vielleicht mal im Mündungsbereich oder sogar in dem Bach auf Aal probieren?


----------



## AalNils (30. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Holger schrieb:
			
		

> Das klingt top. Probiere es doch dort mal mit leichtem Gerät. 2 Gramm-Posen, einen 10er Haken am 0,22er Vorfach und Wurmstückchen. An dem flachen Flußarm ist das Wasser schon wärmer wie an den übrigen Stellen des Sees. Wenn Aal, dann da. Wie lang ist der Flußarm ???


 
Der Flußarm ist ca .. erm .. nunja, ich wuerde sagen 100 meter lang bestimmt, es ist keine gerade, deshalb schwer zu sagen, ich kann ja mal ein paar fotos davon schießen. 

Und Tyron: Joa, hmm *g*, lassen wir das , irgendwann wird er kommen, der 9 m aal ! ;-)

Gruß Nils


----------



## Tyron (30. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

:q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q Davon bin ich überzeugt Nils.... Und wenns der einzige Aal für dich dieses Jahr bleibt:q :q


----------



## honeybee (30. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

So, wir waren heute auch mal los, in der guten Hoffnung auf den ersten Aal.

Angefangen hatte es recht stressig, kaum die erste Rute draussen und schon ein Biß. Na toll, fettes Rotauge. Und dann ging es Schlag auf Schlag. Ein Fisch nach dem anderen, man hatte nichtmal Zeit, eine zu rauchen.

Ja und was soll ich sagen, bei 20 habe ich aufgehört zu zählen. Alles kleine Karpfen. Ein kleiner Schuppi war auch dabei. Dazu kamen noch 8 oder 9 kleine Schleien.

Irgendwann zog so langsam Ruhe ein. Ich saß da und stierte so vor mich hin und aufeinmal knallte der Bißanzeiger nach oben und die Rolle lief. Nicht das es was besonderes gewesen wäre, aber ich habe mich dermaßen erschrocken. Wieder so ein blöder Karpfen, aber der war wenigstens maßig. Trotzdem durfte er wieder schwimmen.

Später folgten noch ein paar zaghafte Bisse auf Pose, die aber nicht verwertet werden konnten. Who knows.........

Nen Aal haben wir jedenfalls (noch) nicht zu Gesicht bekommen.

Bilder gibts diesmal leider keine, weil a) jeder von Euch weis, wie kleine Karpfen und Schleien aussehen und b) die Akkus von der Digi leer waren|kopfkrat


----------



## Veit (31. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Endlich hat es am vergangenen Abend an einem Nebengewässer der Saale in Halle im vierten Versuch geklappt mit dem ersten AAL des Jahres 2005. 
Vor dem Fang stand die Arbeit. Um an der Stelle überhaupt fischen zu können, investierte ich erste Mal eine halbe Stunde um mehrere Äste und kleine Bäume mit einer Säge zu entfernen. Danach konnte man auch vernünftig auswerfen. 
Dann legte ich zwei Grundmontagen mit Tauwürmern als Köder aus, welche durch Fischöllockstoff noch fängiger werden sollten.
Da traf auch schon mein Angelfreund Andreas ein und genau in diesem Moment surrte auch meine Freilaufrolle los. Eigentlich hatte ich mit nem Karpfen gerechnet, aber es war dann "nur" ein etwa 50 cm langer Döbel. Dann tat sich garnix und ich befürchtete schon, dass als die Arbei umsonst war. Doch gegen 23 Uhr wieder ein "Hammerbiss". Erneut surrte der Freilauf wie bei einem Karpfenbiss. Zum Glück war mein Angelfreund da und konnte anschlage, da ich damit beschäftigt war einen weiteren Ast abzusägen wo er zuvor eine Pose hatte hängen lassen. Dann übernahm ich dir Rute und konnte den Fang landen. Ein Aaleinstand nach Maß, denn der Breitkopf hatte eine gute Länge von 70 cm. Fast schon unglaublich, dass der so heftig gebissen hat um diese Jahreszeit und noch dazu in einem stehenden Altarm. 
Danach war dann Feierabend, auch wenn man Kollege leider ohne Biss blieb. Ich hatte allerdings auch nur diese zwei Bisse. Die Fänge habe ich zurückgesetzt.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (31. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Morgen !

Das es nicht gestattet ist, für die Ausübung der Angelfischerei sich am Gewässer befindliche Vegetation zu "bearbeiten", müsstest Du ja eigentlich wissen! Mit solchen Vergehen schaffst Du es ganz sicher nicht zu dem von Dir angestrebten Ziel!
Solch ignorantes Verhalten kann ich *SORRY* echt nicht verstehen!
Das sind die Schandflecken an den Gewässern, die einen Großteil dafür beitragen, dass es in der allgemeinen Bevölkerung soviele Menschen gibt, die in uns Anglern eine "gemeines, rücksichtsvolles, naturverachtendes" Volk sehen.
Übrigens finde auch ich es reudig, wenn ich an ein Gewässer komme, wo noch das letzte Stückchen Baum oder Strauch steht, mit unzähligen Schnitt- oder Bruchstellen, & gleich daneben Feuerstellen sind, Astgabeln als Rutenhalter noch im Ufer stecken, oder die Äste achtlos abgesäbelt wurden, nur weil der Angler ausgerechnet an dieser Stelle fischen musste & wohl nicht passend genug auswerfen konnte.
Echt ne Katastrophe!

Ich hoffe, dem Aal gehts gut nach seiner Freilassung, aber denke das nächste mal zuerst über einen vernünftigen Umgang mit der Dich umgebenden Natur nach, bevor Du rücksichtsvoll Deine Fische releast!
Denn was nützt das eine, wenn Du das andere nicht tust ????

meridian

p.s.: Und da Du ja des öfteren eine (be)lehrende Vorbildfunktion hier im AB einnimmst, oder einnehmen willst, solltest Du genau solche Dinge am Wasser sein lassen!



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Freut mich, dass die meisten mir hier glauben schenken. Wer andere anlügt, der belügt sich nämlich auch selbst.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (31. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Gesetzesauszüge gibt es *HIER* !​


----------



## Aali-Barba (31. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Tja, die lieben Bäumchen und Sträucher |uhoh: 


Ich bin mal für ein gesundes Mittelmaß.

Im Zuge der Arbeitstage werden bei uns auch immer die Angelplätze frei geschnitten - dezent übrigens, denn Sträucher und Bäume wachsen nun mal und wenn man garnüscht macht, gibts irgendwann einen schönen Wald aber keinen Angelsee mehr. 

Andererseits kann ich nach nicht mal einem halben Jahr zumindest für unseren See anhand der "Schnittmenge" schon recht genau sagen, wer an dem betreffenden Tag Arbeitsdienst hatte. 

Ich muss nämlich leider feststellen, dass (sorry - ist bei mir halt so) dann, wenn unsere jugendliche Karpfenanglerfraktion Diensthabende Arbeitstrupp war, man schon das Gefühl bekommen könnte, dort wäre die Bundewehr mit dem Panzer angerückt. Irgendwie scheinen die Jungs fürs BiWi, RodPod und Zeltheizung mehr Platz schaffen zu wollen, als vernünftig wäre. 
#d


----------



## MeRiDiAn (31. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Moin Aali !  #h 

Nix gegen Hege & Pflege, aber da was abzusäbeln um ordentlich auswerfen zu können, hat ja damit nicht allzuviel zu tun !  #d 

Verharre daher auf meinem Standpunkt & kann sein Verhalten so nicht für richtig befinden !  #4 

meridian​


----------



## Aali-Barba (31. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Aali ! #h
> 
> 
> Nix gegen Hege & Pflege, aber da was abzusäbeln um ordentlich auswerfen zu können, hat ja damit nicht allzuviel zu tun ! #d
> ...




Ist schon richtig verstanden worden. Nur wird auch im Rahmen der Hege und Pflegeeinsätze nicht immer nur uneigennüzig gehandelt, das wollte ich damit ausdrücken. 

Aber hiermit oute ich mich als jemand, der im Fall der Fälle auch schon hier und da mal ein altes vertrocknetes Schilfrohr abgeknickt hat, wenn sich dauernd die Schnur drin verheddert hat und dann nicht gleich den Angelplatz gewechselt hat. 

Allerdings käme ich auch nie auf die Idee, der Umgebung mit der Säge zuleibe zu rücken (die man ja wohl auch bewußt nur zu genau dem Zweck mit sich rum schlürt), um besser auswerfen zu können. 

bei uns werden auch ab und an die überhängenden Äste beigeschnitten, aber wie gesagt, als ich da letztens eine Art Ruppenübungsplatz vorfand und zwar nur und genau da, wo immer die Karpfenfraktion hockt, fand ich es schon recht heftig|gr:


----------



## Veit (31. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Meridian: Ich lasse mir meinen Fang und die Mühe, welche ich mir dafür gemacht habe, nicht von dir vermiesen!!!
Gerade du solltest dich mal zusammenreißen, bisjetzt hab ich hier von dir oft nur in netten Worten verpackte und aus meiner Sicht nervige Werbung gesehen. Darauf kann ich genauso verzichten, wie auf derartige Belehrungen. 
Es ist eine Frechheit, du hast überhaupt keine Ahnung und maßt dir hier an trotzdem zu urteilen über das was ich gemacht habe. An diesem Gewässer hätten man so gut wie nicht angeln können, wenn man nicht die paar Äste weggesägt hätte. Ich hab ja nun keinen Wald gerodet, sondern lediglich ein paar Äste von Bäumen abgesägt, die im übrigen größtenteils schon nicht mehr gesund waren, weil sie bei Hochwasser regelmäßig im Wasser stehen. 
Eine Katastrophe ist daher nicht mein Verhalten, sondern dein nur so vor Unwissenheit und Oberlehrerhaftigkeit triefender Kommentar. Dein Gesetz kannst du dir in den Popo stecken.
Außere dich in zukunft fair zu Dingen, die man nicht leichtfertig beurteilen sollte.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (31. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

hallo aalfreaks,ich werde am freitag und am samstag wieder an den rhein nach köln deutz zum aalangeln gehen,da beissen sie sehr gut,diesmal ohne angelfreund bolli,dafür kann aber jemand von euch mit wenn interesse besteht.bitte meldet euch.meine email  Snoopy26476@aol.com.würde mich freuen wenn es klappt


----------



## MeRiDiAn (31. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Haste nun Deinen frühmorgendlichen Frust abgelassen ?
Muss schon sagen, dass Dein Verhalten mich sehr an meine frühere Kindheit errinnert, in der ich des öfteren verbittert auf Mutters strafende Reaktionen reagiert habe. *Sarkasmus*

Wenn man die "ICH's" in Deinen Statements zusammenrechnen würde, käme man auf eine Zahl, die getrost den Anhängsel von Pi in den Schatten stellen würde.
>Ist das nun eine andere Bezeichnung für Arroganz¿<

Deine überhebliche Art & Weise zu argumentieren hängt mir ehrlich gesagt sehr zum Halse heraus. Dein Cagehunting in Deinen Dorfteichen ist kein besonders glohrreiches Fischen, um das es Dir ja anscheinend geht, denn nicht umsonst tituliert man sich einen Fischzähler im Avatar, bzw. berichtet Tag ein Tag aus von seinen Fängen. Es lamt mit der Zeit ein wenig!

Und der Wechsel vom Ruhmreichen Profifischer zum nachdenkenden Ökologen ging mir nun doch zu aprupt! ^^


			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab ja nun keinen Wald gerodet, sondern lediglich ein paar Äste von Bäumen abgesägt, die im übrigen größtenteils schon nicht mehr gesund waren, weil sie bei Hochwasser regelmäßig im Wasser stehen.



Die schönste Deiner Formulierungen ist & bleibt aber diese:


			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Katastrophe ist daher nicht mein Verhalten, sondern dein nur so vor Unwissenheit und Oberlehrerhaftigkeit triefender Kommentar.


... denn wer von uns beiden hier den Lehrer raushängen lässt, dass war bereits geklärt, bevor Du diese Aussage getroffen hast.

Werbung ... mhhh jemandem Gut&Günstig Tips zu vermitteln, bzw. ihm zu fängigen Ködern zu raten hat meiner Meinung nach nichts mit voreingenommener, selbstsüchtiger Werbung zu tun.
Denn ob ich wem zu einer Leuchtperle rate, die ach sogut die Quappen ans Ufer bringt, oder ihm zu einem Illex rate, der top verarbeitet ist, bzw. perfekt läuft .. macht für mich nicht den geringsten Unterschied. Und nicht umsonst gibt es im AB Gut&Günstig Unterforen die nur bestätigen, dass solche Hinweise erwünscht sind! Zumal der Shop, welchen in Ansprach als AB-Boardpartner tätig ist & letztendlich erst mitverwirklicht, dass Du hier Deinen Quark loswerden kannst, denn Du zahlst mit Sicherheit keine XXX Euronen im Monat oder bedenkst dieses nur Annähernd!
Zu guter Letzt "VERPACKE" ich meine Meinung nicht bewusst in NETTE WORTE, damit sie gelesen oder akzeptiert werden, denn ich meine die NETTEN WORTE so wie ich sie formuliere ... NÄMLICH NETT & FREUNDLICH, 2 Begriffe die Dir anscheinend fremd zu scheinen mögen.

Eine Bitte noch zu guter Letzt ... erspare mir irgendwelche lästigen Antworten!
Nimm meine Antwort so wie sie ist !
Es handelt sich schließlich um ein Angelforum ... haste Probleme send mir eine PN !
Ansonsten Squelch ich Dich nach dem Mittag so oder so!

KOF
meridian


----------



## Burki (31. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Man echt super ich bin schon ganz heiß wenn ich das hier alles lese. Freitag steht fest werde ich auch versuchen meinen Aal in Niedersachsen an einem kleinen Fluß zu fangen


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

So Jungs, nu haltet mal den Ball flach.
Sollte doch schon jeder gemerkt haben, der länger im Anglerboard weilt, dass wir solche (persönlichen) Streitereien untereinander weder mögen noch dulden.

Man kann durchaus argumentativ diskutieren ohne persönlich werden zu müssen.

Und bevor es jetzt wieder losgeht "der hat aber angefangen":
Das ist völlig wurscht!!!!!!!
*
Benehmt Euch bitte alle entsprechend den im Anglerboard gewünschten und in den Regeln nachzulesenden Umgangsformen!!!*


----------



## Holger (31. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Veit

Niemand will dir deinen Fang schlecht machen. Ein 70er Aal ist ein klasse Fisch, Gratulation dazu. Vielleicht hat Meridian dich etwas krass drauf festgenagelt, aber im Grundsatz gebe auch ich ihm Recht. 

Jeder Angler drückt mal hier oder da das Gras um, knickt nen Ast weg oder sonstiges. Ich habe deine "Befreiungsaktion" nicht genau gesehen, die du vor dem Fischen durchgeführt hast. Nur so wie du es beschrieben hast, kommt es wirklich sehr respektlos rüber. Mit Säge bewaffnet hast du Äste etc. abgesäbelt, um dir deinen Angelplatz frei zu machen. Gab es denn keine freien Stellen ? Okay, ich bin selbst begeisterter Aalangler und weiß nur zu gut das grad diese Angelplätze einen magische Anziehungskraft auf unsere Zunft haben, weil es dort förmlich nach Aal riecht. Aber man sollte sich doch lieber zusammen nehmen und sich einen Angelplatz aussuchen, den man auch unberührt befischen kann? 

Die Natur bahnt sich ihren Weg (manchmal auch in Form von unzugänglichen Plätzen), und diesen sollten wir auch akzeptieren. Wir sind Naturschützer, und dieses betrifft auch die Tier- und Pflanzenwelt am Wasser...#6


----------



## Kurzer (31. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Moin,

bin doch hier noch richtig im Thread Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005, oder? Mensch Jungs sowas muss hier nicht drinn stehen, das könnt Ihr beide doch über PN's lösen, oder?

Ja, eigentlich darf man soetwas nicht tun aber es gibt Gewässer die werden von manchen Vereinen arbeitstechnisch übersehen...ich selbst schaffe mir dann auch schon mal eine Lösung herbei ohne der Natur großartigen Schaden zuzufügen. Also mein Appell an die Vereine!!! Macht ja auch Spass!

Jetzt zum diesjährigen Aalgeschehen. Habe gestern Abend von einem Freund erfahren, dass die Schleicher im Norden Sachsen Anhalts auch schon unterwegs sind. Es wurden dort in einem See gestern sowie vorgestern abend je ein schleimiger Vertreter gefangen. Bei um die 60 cm.

Gruß


----------



## Lechfischer (31. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Mädels,wenn ihr streiten wollt,geht doch bitte wo anders hin!Des hier is ein Forum über die Aalfänge!Also bitte erzählt lieber von euren Fängen und streitet euch doch per PM!Danke,sehr nett!


----------



## Veit (31. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

editiert by Thomas9904, um den Schlußsatz von Veit auch die Chance zu geben, wahr zu werden: 

Absofort will ich hier nur noch über Aale lesen!!!


----------



## AalNils (31. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

lol, die streitereien, erinnern mich so ein wenig an die e-sports szene (solche "Counter-Strike" und andere Shooterdinger) 

Wie auch immer, back to eel. 


Hat irgendjemand aus dem Raum Hamburg fuer dieses Wochenende schon was vor ? Wuerde gerne nochmal nen Ansitz machen.

Falls interesse besteht wuerde ich mich sehr ueber eine PN freuen.

Schoene Grueße,

Nils


----------



## Onkel Petrus (31. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ich will auch endlich Aale!
Erst am 9.4. Anangeln!
ARRGH!

Was ist ihr Lebensmotto? --hmmmmm, Aaaaaaaale!
Ich weiss doch, wie `n Aal aussieht, der hat vorne n Geweih,
die aalen sich immer zu zweit!


----------



## Onkel Petrus (31. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ui, ich seh grad, hier war ja vorher richtig was los.
Na, scheint ja geschlichtet zu sein.
Los, macht mir Mut, schreibt, dass die Aale beissen, damit ich zuversichtlich bin, 
wenn ich auch endlich losgehen kann.


----------



## Sylverpasi (31. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Onkel.... *Die Aale beissen wie SAU!  *   :q


----------



## Onkel Petrus (31. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Onkel.... *Die Aale beissen wie SAU!  *   :q




OH YEA #6#6#6:l:l:l:k:k:k


----------



## Lechfischer (31. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hey Onkel....
Gestern hatt ich einen dran,ein kleiner,so etwa einen Meter,der wurde im Drill von einem schönen 389 cm langen Conga aufgefressen,der wurde dann von einem Hai geschnappt,dann kam ein Orka und hat den gefressen und dann ein Raubsaurier,der hat den Orka gefressen,alles im Ammersee.War ein ganz schöner Aalansitz mit ein paar Beifängen.


----------



## Silverstar (31. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Lechfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Onkel....
> Gestern hatt ich einen dran,ein kleiner,so etwa einen Meter,der wurde im Drill von einem schönen 389 cm langen Conga aufgefressen,der wurde dann von einem Hai geschnappt,dann kam ein Orka und hat den gefressen und dann ein Raubsaurier,der hat den Orka gefressen,alles im Ammersee.War ein ganz schöner Aalansitz mit ein paar Beifängen.


 
und ich dachte alkohol sei für 14-Jährige Verboten?! :q


----------



## Sonax (31. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Moin AAlfreaks#h 
Ich wohne nödlich vom Hamburg direkt an der Trave, die hier so ca 5 m breit ist. 
Meint ihr es lohnt sich es mal auf AAL zu probieren?
Wenn ja, was für eine Montage würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
da das wasser noch recht schnell-für die verhältnisse-fließt fällt eine posenmontage wohl flach oderß

Dank für Hilfe #h


----------



## fishing-willi (31. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

hey sonax, wo genau angelst du denn an der trave? ich habe vor ein paar jahren im sonner gut aal in der trave gefangen!damals kannte ich einen bauern, der seine koppel direkt an der trave hat, aber die hat er vor 2 oder 3 jahren verkauft, also kann ich da jez nicht mehr angeln! im mom dürfte das wasser aber noch n bissel zu kalt sein, aber wenn da so ein kleiner graben zufällig in die trave fließt, lohnt es sich vielleicht da drin zu angeln, da da das wasserbestimmt wärmer is und es dort mehr nahrung gibt! versuch macht kluch!


----------



## Sonax (31. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				fishing-willi schrieb:
			
		

> hey sonax, wo genau angelst du denn an der trave? ich habe vor ein paar jahren im sonner gut aal in der trave gefangen!damals kannte ich einen bauern, der seine koppel direkt an der trave hat, aber die hat er vor 2 oder 3 jahren verkauft, also kann ich da jez nicht mehr angeln! im mom dürfte das wasser aber noch n bissel zu kalt sein, aber wenn da so ein kleiner graben zufällig in die trave fließt, lohnt es sich vielleicht da drin zu angeln, da da das wasserbestimmt wärmer is und es dort mehr nahrung gibt! versuch macht kluch!


 
hey fishing willi. Ich angel in Rönnau an der Trave - sagt dir bestimmt was. also einen Graben ausfindig machen... hm, muss ich mal schaun ob an der strecke wo ich angeln darf ein günstiger graben ist, mal sehen, aber danke für die hilfe #6


----------



## Karpfenchamp (31. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Schöner Aal Veit. Gratulation. Und jetzt nur noch über Aale berichten


----------



## Lechfischer (31. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Silverstar schrieb:
			
		

> und ich dachte alkohol sei für 14-Jährige Verboten?! :q


Alkohol-das wusst ich,aber Hanf-das auch?


----------



## froggy31 (1. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hi,
gestern war es schon soweit. Der erste Aal 2005 ist verhaftet.

Gewässer : Rhein bei Bonn
Wetter : Sternenklar ca. 10 Grad
Köder : Madenbündel
Zeit 22.30 Uhr
Fänge/Beißzeit : die ersten Fischkontakte hatte ich ab 20 Uhr (2Rotaugen, 2 Minizander) um 21 Uhr kräftiger Biss aber versemmelt. 
22.30 Uhr Hammerbiss = 55ger Aal

petri 
froggy


----------



## Florian Eu (1. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

:m Gratulation...
Wir waren gestern Nacht an der Steinbach... 0-1°C , Sternenklar weder Fisch, noch Biss #q , war jetzt schon der dritte Versuch auf Aal; außer EINEN Barsch natürlich nichts. Denke da is es noch was zu frisch für Aal, aber wir probieren es weiter #6 

Gruß, 
Florian Eu


----------



## AalNils (1. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Lechfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Alkohol-das wusst ich,aber Hanf-das auch?





			
				Lechfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Onkel....
> Gestern hatt ich einen dran,ein kleiner,so etwa einen Meter,der wurde im Drill von einem schönen 389 cm langen Conga aufgefressen,der wurde dann von einem Hai geschnappt,dann kam ein Orka und hat den gefressen und dann ein Raubsaurier,der hat den Orka gefressen,alles im Ammersee.War ein ganz schöner Aalansitz mit ein paar Beifängen.


 
|peinlich |peinlich |peinlich​ 
Wieso merkt man eigentlich immer, dass 14 Jaehrige wirklich 14 Jaehrige sind ? Ich meine, solche Posts, sind die nur dazu da um seine eigenen Posts zu steigern ? (Denn fuer mich stellt diese Antwort zu 100% sinnloses Gelaber dar)

Der Thread wurde genannt 'Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005' und was wird hier diskutiert ? Alkohol und Drogen ? Och Kids, beachtet doch mal die Jenigen, die diesen Thread mehr informativ als lustig betrachten. Denn die letzten 3 Threads von dir, Lech, waren nur OT (OT fuer die, die es nicht wissen, Off-Topic) und Muell.

Ueber was diskutieren wir also nun ? Ich finde es artet ein wenig aus, sorry wenn ich meine Meinung hier so praesentiere, aber ich habe diesen Thread wirklich als realistisch informative Datenbank fuer das Fruehjahr angesehen. 



Nils


----------



## Lechfischer (1. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ja,ich müsst den scheiß net schreiben,wenn ich endlich meinen Angelschein hätt!Aber die Spasten brauchen jetzt schon 4 Wochen für mein Zeugnis.Wenn ich meinen Schein hab,hört das sinnlose Gelaber sicher auf.Also tritt lieber den Prüfern mal in den Hintern,als mir.Danke!


----------



## Tyron (1. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Lechfischer: Schön und gut, dass du hier so "aktiv" bist und deinen Angelschein gemacht hast, aber dein letzes Posting hier ist ja nun echt die Spitze des Eisbergs. 

Wenn du Müll labern willst, geh chatten oder red mit deinen Freunden, aber "verseuch" hier bitte nicht das AB!

 Sorry, wenn das jetzt  n bisschen hart war, aber so ist das halt. 

Und das ist jetzt hier auch nicht der erste Thread, in dem du einfach nur Sch... schreibst!


----------



## PaB (1. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ich fänd es auch schöner wenn es hier informativ bleibt!
wollte die tage auf aal gehen und dachte mir das dieser thread informativ sei.
ich habe mit 3-5min lesen gerechnet!
doch da wurde leider nichts raus  grml...


----------



## Karpfenchamp (1. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ich finde es kann nicht sein dass es immer Leute geben muss die versuchen andere mit ihren Postings zu provozieren. Jedes mal wenn angezeigt wird dass ein neuer Beitrag gepostet denke ich dass jemand etwas zu berichten hat. Und dann ließt man hier solche sinnlosen Postings die man sich hätte sparen können


----------



## Ziegenbein (1. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Tyron schrieb:
			
		

> @ Lechfischer das ist jetzt hier auch nicht der erste Thread, in dem du einfach nur Sch... schreibst!


 
Sehe ich genau so!!! Und die ganzen Umfragen immer, das muss doch nicht sein. Hör bitte auf damit, schreib mal was informatives aber bitte keine Umfragen mehr...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (1. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

So, damit wir hier wieder mal auf das Wesendliche zurück kommen.
War heute bis 22:00Uhr an der Donau auf Aal, und was sich da hätte sonnst noch rühren können. Ausbeute war Null.  
Es ist aber wohl definitiv noch zu kalt, sowohl die Temperaturen außerhalb als auch im Wasser. Zudem ist auch noch ordentlich Teibgut im Wasser was das ganze auch nicht einfacher macht. 
Werde es aber die Tage weiter probieren, kann ja nur besser werden.


----------



## Guen (2. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Also bei mir um die Ecke werden Aale gefangen ,war gerade bei zwei Anglern ,4 schöne Schleicher um 300g hatten sie schon !

Gruss Guen


----------



## der Oberberger (2. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Guen: Da warst du aber noch spät spazieren..oder angeln.|gutenach Wo war denn deine nächtlicher Begegnung? 

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Dorschi (2. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Karpfenchamp Guck doch mal in die Threads Quappenfänge! Kommt mir bekannt vor.


----------



## Counter-Striker (2. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es kann nicht sein dass es immer Leute geben muss die versuchen andere mit ihren Postings zu provozieren. Jedes mal wenn angezeigt wird dass ein neuer Beitrag gepostet denke ich dass jemand etwas zu berichten hat. Und dann ließt man hier solche sinnlosen Postings die man sich hätte sparen können


 
aber selber machen #d  

@ ALL 

Wo am besten auf Aal beim 1. mal im diesen Jahr ? Fluss oder See ??? #c (wollte nicht extra neuen Thread öffnen #t )


----------



## webby234 (2. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Wir waren gerade an der Schwinge in Stade angeln. Erst haben wir ein bisschen auf Friedfisch geangelt. Dann haben wir es noch auf Aal versucht. War schön flach und schlammig. Wir haben Dendrobenas und Tauwürmer ausprobiert. Hakengröße 6 und 4 haben wir probiert. Mit Pose und auf Grund. Leider haben wir aber nur eine Krabbe gefangen. Diese Wollhandkrabben machen einem jetzt schon das Leben schwer.


----------



## xonnel (3. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hallo !

Ich war die letzte Woche fünf mal los, in der Leine, der Aller, dem Mittellandkanal und 2x an unseren Vereinsteichen in Hannover. Angelzeit war jeweils circa 19:00 bis 23:00 Uhr.

Leider konnte ich bislang nicht einen einzigen Aal erwischen, nicht einmal eine Strippe.
Brassen, Barsche und Rotaugen beissen allerdings. Die Leine und Aller sind noch sehr kalt, beim MLK habe ich nicht gemessen, die Teiche haben an der Oberfläche am Rand circa 9 Grad.

Die nächste Woche werde ich erstmal aussetzen, nächstes Wochenende geht´s wieder los !


----------



## bigslizer (3. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Moin,
wir waren Freitag und Samstag von 19:00 - 23:00 Uhr an einem sehr flachen Tief (max 1m) in Ostfriesland unterwgs.
Ausbeute: 6 Schleicher.
Sie beißen alle auf Tauis, mit Tebos lief nich nix.
Beiszeit von 21:00 - 22:30 Uhr und sehr vorsichtig.


----------



## froggy31 (3. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ counter-striker
würde dir eher zum Fließgewässer raten

gruß froggy


----------



## Veit (3. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War heute abend mit Angelfreund Andreas (im Board angelkumpel) am Mühlgraben in Halle. Ist gar nicht mal schlecht gewesen. Zwar viele Fehlbisse, aber langweilig war es nicht. Einen Aal konnten wir nicht fangen, aber immerhin eine Güster und einen Barsch bei Andreas und ne Brasse bei mir. Jedoch hatte ich viel Pech, denn gerade als ich telefonierte kam ein sehr starker Biss, der ordentlich abzog. Aber ich konnte halt nicht gleich an die Rute. Als ich dann später anschlug ruckte es noch am anderen Ende, aber die Schnur schliff schon an irgendwelchen Ästen am Grund. Dann riss das Vorfach leider. Könnte ein Aal gewesen sein. Naja, beim nächsten Mal klappts besimmt...


----------



## Veit (5. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Kein Aal, aber trotzdem war der vergangene Abend nicht schlecht.
20 Uhr gings los an der Mündung eines Seitenarms in die Saale in Halle. Aber es passierte nix, darum 20:30 Uhr Stellenwechsel an den Seitenarm selbst. Da gabs ein munteres Beißen. Erstmal ein paar Fehlbisse, dann hing endlich was. aber das war kein Aal und auch kein Weißfisch. Ein schöner Karpfen von etwa 60 cm kämpfte am anderen Ende. Als ich ihn schon sicher glaubte, schlitze er kurz vorm Ufer doch noch aus. Seeeeeehr ärgerlich!!! Im vierten Versuch an dieser Stelle, der zweite Karpfen der mir dort nachts auf Tauwurm gegangen ist, wenn auch beide verloren. Muss man vielleicht mal gezielt probieren. Es folgte noch eine kapitale 44er Güster, dann war das Beißen vorbei. Ich gab nicht auf und versuchte es unterhalb eine Wehrs, wo immer viele Schnürsenkel-Aale sind. Diesmal gabs aber bloß einen kurzen Zupfer. Aus Verzweiflungs landete eine Rute dann oberhalb vom Wehr, wo ich im Herbst viele große Blankaale fangen konnte. Um so erstaunter war ich, als es oberhalb schon nach kurzer Zeit einen Biss gab. Leider nicht verwertet. Kurz danach das selbe nochmal. Was war das??? Jetzt schon Blankaale??? Gleich der nächste Biss. wieder nix, der ganze Wurm weg. Im vierten Versuch endlich Fischkontakt. Das war ein großer Aal - Dachte ich nach dem Anhieb zumindest. Am anderen Ende hing jedoch ein Fisch den ich eigentlich nicht mag. In der Größe war er mir aber mehr als recht. Eine Riesenbrasse!!! So eine fette und hochrückige hatte ich noch nicht gesehen. Die Landung gelang und das Messen ergab eine stolze Länge von 67 cm. Meine bisher größte und doch noch ein guter Abschluss des Abends, wenn ich dem Karpfen auch noch immer nachtraure.


----------



## Käpt'n Robi (5. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Moin an alle AAL verrückten.#h War gestern im H.hafen am Holthusenkai ,geangelt haben wir von 16-21 uhr .2 Kaulbarsche,2 Brassen,und einen Zielfisch so groß wie ein Schnürrsenkel aber immerhin ein AAL.Im Hamburgerhafen wurde wieder viel umhergebaut 3 meiner Lieblingsplätze sind nicht mehr erreichbar.#q


----------



## Veit (5. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hier siehst momentan recht gut aus. Seit einer Stunde Dauerregen. Da könnte der Aal heute abend vielleicht laufen...


----------



## Lechfischer (5. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Beißen Aale bei Regen besser oder warum schreibst du das so?


----------



## Veit (5. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Wenn es nach längerer Trockenheit mal wieder regnet, ist es meistens gut für Aal.


----------



## Veit (6. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Tja nix wars. Nur 4 Döbel bis etwa 50 cm auf Tauwurm an einem Nebenarm der Saale, bei meinem Angelfreund waren es 2 Döbel und ein großes Rotauge.
Oberhalb des Wehres, wo ich gestern die große Brasse hatte, ging diesmal garnix.


----------



## magic.j (6. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hi,

War gestern am See,haben versucht unsere Raubaale zu fangen.Habe dann insgesamt drei Aale gefangen,zwei (ca 60cm) davon habe ich mit,einen auf Köfi und den anderen auf Tauwurm.

Mfg
magicj


----------



## Tyron (6. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Petri Heil magicj

Ich glaube, du bist der Erste hier, der IM SEE erfolgreich war...


----------



## Veit (8. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War gestern abend mit meinen Angelfreunden Hendrik und Benni erst an der Saale oberhalb eines Wehrs. Da hatte ich zwar drei Bisse, konnte aber keinen verwerten. Bei den Kumpels tat sich nix. 
Dann waren wir noch am Mühlgraben, wo noch ein paar Döbel an den Haken gingen.


----------



## webby234 (12. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ich war heute mal auf Aal los. 
Die Temperaturen sind so einigermaßen, und die Tiede hat auch mitgespielt. Auf meinen Tauwurm haben viele gaanz vorsichtig gebissen. Das konnte man wunderbar mit der Freilaufrolle erkennen.
Einen Aal konnte ich aber um ca. 17:00 Uhr fangen. Mit 54 cm Größe kann man den ja schon mal mit nach Hause nehmen. #6
Dann ging mir noch eine Güster an den Haken. Ist übrigends meine erste. Ich hätte nie gedacht, daß die so stark kämpfen.
Das Gewässer war ein Nebenarm der Elbe bei Stade.


----------



## Veit (12. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Bei mir lässt der zweite Aal des Jahres leider weiter auf sich warten. 
An der Saale habe ich es diesmal zunächst an einem Wehr probiert. Unterhalb hatte ich zwar einen kurzen, heftigen Biss, aber das war wohl eher eine Barbe als ein Aal. Oberhalb nix.
Später war dann an einem Seitenarm der Saale eine große Güster der Fisch des Abends.


----------



## biotoecus (13. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Heute abend war ich das erste Mal auf Aal am Main. Also zuerst ist mir eine Ente in die Schnur geflogen, dass es mir trotz Freilauf die Angel von der Gabel gerissen hat.  Ich konnte sie gerade noch fangen und die Ente ist in den Main gestürzt. Nach drei Mal Anschlagen war sie frei und die Schnur auch. Nichts passiert. Wieder Ruhe. Dann geht plötzlich der eine Bissanzeiger los (meine geliebten Knicklichter hatte ich natürlich vergessen) und die Rute macht einen Riesen-Ruck. Es war diesmal keine Ente, es war unter Wasser. Also Rute aufgenommen, Schnur in die Hand. Nichts. Angeschlagen, rausgeholt, Blei, halber Tauwurm, alles OK. Es war nun 21.00 Uhr und schon dunkel. Also warf ich 5 m vom Ufer aus. 5 Min später piepst der Bissanzeiger, typischer Aalbiss, Anschlag: Juhu, der erste Aal. Aal in Eimer (Kopflampe hatte ich nicht vergessen), naja, denke ich, packst zusammen, erster Tag, erster Aal, die Welt ist im Lot. Naja, denke ich, tust erst die zweite Rute auch mal näher ans Ufer, so vor die Steinschüttung. Dann habe ich die erste Rute geruhsam zusammengelegt und zum Auto getragen. Meinen Sitz auch schon. Aber dann habe ich doch noch 10 min im Stehen gewartet. Meistens passiert dann nichts. Aber heute? Schon nach den 10 Minuten piepst die zweite Rute. Anschlag, Aal. Dann das Übliche, der zweite Aal hüpft noch einmal aus dem Eimer, der linke Ärmel wird geingfügig voll Schleim, was solls. Es sind zwar keine Riesen, einer hat ca. 65 cm, der andere ca. 53 cm, aber als bekennender Kochtopfangler (der auch reichlich released), werde ich davon dick satt. Es war ein schönes Aaalanangeln heute. 1,5 Std. genüsslich geangelt, keine Schiffe (Schleuse wird reapariert), kein Wind, Auto sauber geblieben, 1 (gekaufter) Tauwurm, zwei Aale. Morgen gehe ich wieder.    #h 
Petri von biotoecus.


----------



## just_a_placebo (13. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Komme auch grad von meiner ersten diesjährigen Aalsession an einer kleinen Flussmündung in die Elbe zurück. Konnte in der Dämmerung nen Killerbrassen fangen, aber das wars auch schon... ;-( Vielleicht ists doch noch etwas zu kalt bei uns, oder ich hätte es auch mal an der Steinschüttung versuchen sollen.


----------



## Nauke (14. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Bin gerade zurück und friere immer noch.

Aber um 22.10 Uhr habe ich meinen ersten 2005 erwischt. 
In der Müggelspree, bei ca. 1,50 Tiefe, auf Tauwurm.
Einen Breitkopf ca. 50 bis 60 cm.

Sonst tote Hose. Naja der Anfang ist geschafft #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Einige wissen ja, dass ich direkt an meinem Grundstück einen Fluss laufen habe. Ich muss nur die Haustür aufmachen in den Garten stolpern und die Angel reinhalten..... Dort sind eigentlich richtig gute Aal drin...... Gestern war ich um 22 Uhr auf meinem Rasen und im Garten, um schöne Würmer zu suchen. War noch nicht so dolle. Hatte 45 gefangen. Als ich dann mit der Taschenlampe mal ins Wasser leuchtete, blinzelte mich gleich ein lütter Aal, ich schätze ich auf fast 50 cm, an..... Das war für mich der Startsschuss, dass ich es morgen mal ausprobieren werde!!!! Ich leutete noch gute 10 m Wasserstrecke ab und konnte noch ein paar Aalquappen von kleinen 10 cm entdecken.....Das sind die Quälgeister überhaupt dort. Auf einen guten Aal kommen 5-10 Quappen!!! Ich werde berichten...... #h


----------



## Mühle (14. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ich war gestern von 21:30 bis 24:00 hier am Rhein unterwegs und hatte keinen einzigen Zupfer. Die Stelle ist an sich gut, aber gestern war irgendwie tote Hose. Beim Einholen war der Tauwurm jeweils noch wie neu. Kann nur besser werden.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Mühle (14. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Achso, hab noch was vergessen: Beim Montieren des Geräts musste ich feststellen, dass mir wohl während der angelfreien Winterzeit eine Maus in die Angeltasche geschissen hat. Das aber nur nebenbei...

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Joka (14. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

In die Angeltasche geschissen hahaaa #6

sei froh das sie deine Schnur nicht zum anbeißen fand


----------



## Mühle (14. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Jo, hätte schlimmer kommen können. Hab ich mir auch gleich gedacht. Heute wird erstmal alles ausgeräumt und der Schaden genau beziffert...

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Veit (14. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hatte gestern abend an der Saale einen Versuch gestartet. Bis auf 2 Döbel ging nix. Dabei habe ich "Wandertag" gemacht und insgesamt drei verschiedene Stelle angetestet.
Die erste (Seitenarm) brachte die beiden Döbel, die zweite (Schleusenauslauf) keinen Zupfer und an der dritten (anderer Seitenarm) das selbe.


----------



## Lechfischer (14. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Fängt schon irgendwer Aale in einem See?Ihr fangt alle nur in Flüssen,oder?Ich starte morgen mal meinen ersten Versuch am See.Wärmt sich nicht so schnell auf.Ich hoff mal,dass ich trotzdem morgen hier posten kann.Also,schon Aalfänge in irgendeinem See(kein kleiner Vereinsteich,sondern halt richtiger See)?


----------



## AngelAndy20 (14. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Jap! Ende März im Rursee auf Wurm, 15 Meter raus und weil verheddert ein meter tief-keine 10 min... bescheuert...da wars 10 meter tief... frag mich....
Was ist ein Monsterkaulbarsch??? *rofl


----------



## Lechfischer (14. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Wie jetzt?Ein Meter tief oder 10 meter tief?Ein Monster-Kaulbarsch.Der war riesig.


----------



## Veit (15. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War gestern abend mit meinem angelkumpel Micha am Saalemühlgraben in Halle.
Micha hatte nix, ich habe aber was gefangen. Ein Döbel (ca. 50 cm)!!!! Was denn sonst!!!  (siehe auch Karpfenfänge)


----------



## Interesierter (15. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War gestern auch los, 4 Ruten mit Tauwurm. Hatten einen Schnürsenkel dran, sonst keinen bis weiter.


----------



## tanner (15. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

ich war von 19:18 Uhr bis 22:17 Uhr . Auch in der Elbe (Tauwurm) noch nichts los- Hochwasser und naja 9,0°C Wassertemp- ab 10°C gehts los- mit mehreren Bissen am Abend - das sollte in den nächsten Tagen so weit sein- aktuell 9,4°C


----------



## Wakenitzangler (15. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Grad zurück vom ersten Testansitz an der Wakenitz bei Lübeck.
Wenig Wind, aber recht frisch - max. 7°C Lufttemperatur.
Wassertiefe ca. 1,2m, mässige Strömung.
Gerät war ne Laufposenmontage mit einer sehr schlanken 6g Pose.
Als Köder der Klassiker - ganzer Tauwurm mit Wurmnadel aufgezogen.
Zuerst gab es den obgligatorischen Brassen ( diesmal nen ganz guter von knapp 2kg ).
Dann gegen 2215 ein Biss als wenn jemand nen Stein an die Pose gebunden hätte.
Ergebnis: Ein Aal von ca. 600gr (für die Wakenitz schon ein Guter).

Fazit: Hat sich gelohnt, musst leider aufgrund falscher Bekleidung um 2245 abbrechen.

Thorsten


----------



## Lechfischer (16. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War gestern auch angeln,gegen 18:00 ein Brassen von etwa 1 kg,danach aber gar nichts mehr,ich musste aber auch schon um 22:15 gehen,weils mir zu kalt wurde.Tagsüber wars 24 Grad.Trotzdem noch keine Aale.


----------



## Tyron (16. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War gestern auch das erste Mal los...

Ergebnis: 2 (Portions-)Aale und n lüddes Rotauge...
Angelzeit: 21-ca.23.30Uhr
Gewässer: Regenrückhaltebecken in...
Köder: Wurm
Montage: Normale Grundmontage (25er Vorfach und 20g-Blei); 2 Ruten
Sonstiges: Das Gewässer ist an der tiefsten Stelle, glaube ich, keine 2m tief, daher   beißt der Aal dort wohl auch schon, weil das Wasser wohl schon recht warm ist!


----------



## Fischli_ (16. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Petri Tyron, immerhin nen Aal!

waren auch heute los an der Elbe. Außer ein paar Zupfer und nen Kauli war tote Hose!

gruß fischli


----------



## kanalbulle (16. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Erster Aal 2005
Wo: See bei Walsrode
Angelzeit: 23.30 Uhr - 06.00
Beißzeit: 01.30 Uhr
Montage: Grund - 30g Tiroler
Größe/Länge: 59cm und schön fett
erst 5cm schnur genommen, nach ca. 10 Minuten totale Flucht.
Das war ein Bilderbuchbiss 
Drill unspektakulär !
Beifang in der Restnacht - eine Regenbogenforelle 46cm


----------



## Veit (16. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hab eben mal nen kurzen Ansitz am Saalemühlgraben in Rockendorf gemacht. 
Gleich nach Angelbeginn gabs den obligatorischen 45er Döbel, dann kurz nach Dunkelwerden noch zwei weitere Bisse von denen ich einen verwerten konnte. Siehe da, es war ein kleiner Aal (vielleicht 40 cm). Gebissen haben die Fische auf ganzen Tauwurm mit Top Secret-Aalkiller als Lockstoff an einer Grundmontage.   
Dann war Ruhe im Karton und Feierabend für mich.


----------



## Wakenitzangler (17. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Wakenitzangler schrieb:
			
		

> Grad zurück vom ersten Testansitz an der Wakenitz bei Lübeck.
> Wenig Wind, aber recht frisch - max. 7°C Lufttemperatur.
> Wassertiefe ca. 1,2m, mässige Strömung.
> Gerät war ne Laufposenmontage mit einer sehr schlanken 6g Pose.
> ...



So, zweiter Anlauf mit gleichen Rahmenbedingungen wie der erste, vielleicht etwas frischer. 
Ergebnis:
Viele Bisse die ich am ehesten Aal zuordnen würde. Zwei konnte ich verhaften, einer mit 350gr und einer mit 500gr. Alle Bisse und Fische zwischen 2200 und 2400.
Fazit:
Hat sich gelohnt, an zwei Tagen mehr verwertbare Aale aus dem Hausgewässer als im gesamten letzten Jahr 

Thorsten


----------



## ray (17. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

So, nu ich auch:

Dienstag:
Zeit: 20:00h - 23:00h
Ort: Seitenkanal der Hunte, 
Tiefe: 0,5 bis 1 Meter 
Köder: Tauwurm
Ergebniss: 21:30 1 Aal von etwa 40cm und 2 Bisse

Donnerstag: 
Zeit: 20:00h - 23:00
Ort: Seitenkanal der Hunte, 
Tiefe: 0,5 bis 1 Meter 
Köder: Tauwurm 
Ergebniss: 3 Schnürsenkel zwischen 21:45 und 22:45

Freitag: 
Zeit: 20:00h - 23:30
Ort: direkt in der Hunte, 
Tiefe: 1 - 5 Meter 
Köder: Tauwurm 
Ergebniss: nüscht,  ausser Rotaugen und Kaulbarsch

Hab schon erste Wollhandkrabben gesichtet *grrrrr*

MfG,
Jan


----------



## Veit (18. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Langsam kommen die Aale an der Saale in Gang!!!
Am vergangenen Abend probierte ich es erst mal einer Schleuseneinfaht, wo ich im vergangenen Jahr die ersten Aale gefangen hatte. Es lief aber nix, abgesehen von kurzen Zupfern.
Dann fuhr ich noch an mein zweitliebstes Saalewehr. Nach alter Manier eine Rute unterhalb und eine oberhalb. Beide mit Tauwurm plus Lockstoff Top Secret-Aalkiller.
Und dann gabs ein munteres beißen. Auch wenns keine Riesenfische waren hats Spass gemacht. Los gings mit einer 48 cm langen Barbe unterhalb. Dann ein kurzer Zupfbiss oberhalb, aber ich telefonierte gerade und der Fisch ließ gleich wieder los. Dann nächster Biss oberhalb und diesmal wars der tagtägliche Döbel von knappen 50 cm. Es folgte eine mittlere Güster unterhalb. Als nächstes ein richtig heftiger Biss oberhalb. Obwohl voll Schnur abgezogen wurde, ging der Anhieb ins Leere. Sch...ade! Dafür dann unterhalb wieder ein Biss und das war er dann - der dritte Aal des Jahres. Kein Riese, aber mit 48 cm immerhin maßig. Sein leben hat er trotzdem behalten, genau wie die übrigen Fische des Abends auch. Eine große Güster unterhalb vom Wehr machte dann den Abschluss.


----------



## ray (18. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hallo,

ich war Gestern auch noch mal los, aber irgendwie war quasi der Wurm drin  :q 

Ich habe wieder nur 3 Schnürsenkel erwischt und dann hat sich auch noch einer festgestetzt - und die Schnur ist gerissen. Über der Pose. Kurz danach macht sich das Mistbiest mit meiner Pose im Schlepp auf, den Fluss direkt vor meiner Nase zu erkunden!! Da kommt man sich wirklich etwas verarscht vor.

Na was soll, den erwisch ich auch noch  |rolleyes 

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## just_a_placebo (18. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Wenn sich ein Fisch festsetzt hilft es manchmal die Rute unter leichter Schnurspannung und mit offner Bremse wieder abzulegen und ein Weilchen zu warten. Irgendwann will der Fisch ja auch wieder los...


----------



## brandungsteufel (18. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Samstag 16:04 um 22:00 Uhr und um ca.22:30 am Rhein

Beide um 65 cm nicht besonders Fett 

Mit der Feederrute / 100 g Blei

Beide auf Tauwurm, vorher auf der Wiese eingesammelt.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (18. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hat jemand von euch die Erfahrung gemacht, das Aale auch schonmal im Mittelwasser oder sogar an der Oberfläche sind? Frage nur, weil mein Kumpel vor 3 Wochen nen Aal in einem Meter Tiefe in 10 m tiefem Wasser gefangen hat (kalter See).
Wie schauts aus mit Lockmittel? hab mir einmal die Mühe gemacht 5 Fische und 30 Würmer durch den Wolf zu drehen und in nem Netz versenkt - nix! Blutmehl - nix! und echtes Blut rückt unser Metzger nich raus...*grrr*


----------



## magic.j (18. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hi Leute,

ich habe die Erfahrung bei uns am See gemacht,dass wenn es Vollmond ist,tut sich bei uns an der Grundrute rein garnix,aber wenn man eine mit Pose draussen hat,auf Vorfachtiefe eingestellt,dann rappelt es im Karton,da beissen dann die Aale.
So kann ich auch nicht behaupten,dass Vollmond schlecht ist für Aale,man muss einfach nur wissen,wo man sie dann findet und sich nicht nur auf Köder am Grund versteiffen und nur variabel sein.

Mfg
magicj


----------



## MeRiDiAn (18. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

war am Wochenende auch das erste Mal gezielt los & das mit Erfolg !

Als Köder dienten die abgebildeten Barsche ... für uns der absolute & unübertreffbare Spitzenköder für ANSTÄNDIGE Aale jenseits des Schnürsenkelformates !
Wie immer gehen die Großen ab wie eine V1 ... wir fischen wenn dann, in stehenden Gewässern mit Laufposenmontagen .. die Posen werden so montiert, dass sie gerade so zum Liegen kommen. Diese Art zu fischen ist gerade beim Nachtansitz bedeutend entspannender als mit stehenden Posen zu fischen ! Jeder noch so kleine Zupfer zeigt sich durch die sich aufrichtenden Pose & das aufstehende Knicklicht ! Auch verwenden wir Einzelhaken mit einem robusten Stahlvorfach ... absolut kein Problem & die Aale stören sich überhaupt nicht daran !!!
Allerdings wird man bei den großen Schlänglern solche Aktionen vermissen, denn bei ihnen verschwindet die Pose auf Null-Komma-Nix im dunklen Wasser & die Schnur rast von der Rolle .. nicht selten haben wir Fluchten erlebt in denen die Aale mit einem Schwung 50m & mehr abgezogen haben !
Ein schneller Anhieb kann bei den großen Aalen SOFORT erfolgen, denn selbst nach wenigen Sekunden waren die Barsche zumeist schon im Schlund verschwunden !

Fingerlange Barsche sind erste Wahl ... es muss keine Rückenflosse entfernt werden .. die Aale haben anscheinend kein Problem durch diese !
Fehlbisse oder ins Leere gehende Anhiebe sind sehr selten !

Viel Spass beim nächsten Aalansitz ... meridian

p.s.: Gerade wenn die Bäume im frischen satten ersten Grün stehen, ists für mich die beste Zeit auf Aal ! Mondphasen oder sonstige esoterische Einflüsse    haben mich bisher noch nicht interessiert & wie ich bemerken darf, den Fischen auch nicht !


----------



## bigslizer (18. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Sind das Bilder aus dem lezten Sommer?
Seerosen hab ich auch im Süden noch keine gesehen.
Und Die Bäume im saftigem Grün, wo doch vor 2 Wochen noch Schnee lag.


----------



## Tyron (18. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Schöne Fische meridian, wollen wir deine Fänge hier mal nicht anzweifeln...


----------



## Veit (19. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War mit meinem Angelkumpel Hendrik gestern abend an der Saale Aalangeln. Diesmal an meinem LIEBLINGSwehr.
Eigentlich wollte ich aber wieder an das Wehr vom Vortag, weil ich dachte da wäre noch nix los. 
Dem war aber nicht so. Es gab überraschenderweise eine ganze Reihe Bisse, doch wir konnten nicht einen davon verwerten. Auffällig war, dass ich trotz gleichem Köder und gleichem Lockstoff deutlich weniger Bisse als Henni hatte. Vielleicht lag es ja daran, dass ich zuvor eine Fahrradpanne hatte und meine Hände voller Kettenfett waren. 
Wie dem auch sei, wir waren uns einig, dass die Bisse wahrscheinlich von Aalen kamen, da es erst am 22 Uhr richtig mit beißen losging und sich auch zwei Mal Fische sofort nach heftigem Schnurabzug festsetzten. Wäre natürlich interessant gewesen, wenn wenigstens einer von uns mal was rausgeholt hätte um zu sehen was es denn nur war. Das Problem mit den vielen Fehlbissen hat man an diesem Wehr leider immer, da man parallel zum Wehr auf die andere Uferseite werfen muss und so starken Strömungsdruck auf der Schnur hat, was für kontolliertes Schnurgeben beim Biss und einem durchdringenen Anhieb hinderlich ist. 
Wir werden es sicher trotzdem bald wieder dort versuchen.


----------



## Counter-Striker (19. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Blöde Elbe ! Soll endlich sinken , sonst kann ich nicht auf Aale angeln und auch nicht auf Schleien und Karpfen ...... sobalt sie gesunken ist geht es los ! Aber sie steigt ja schonwieder ):


----------



## MeRiDiAn (19. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

wenn ich schreibe, dass die Fänge vom Wochenende resultieren, sollte dies auch so sein ... Seerosen sind es auch nicht, sondern Teichrosen !   
Die Bäume stehen im frischen Grün & vor 2 Wochen hatten wir hier keinen Schnee mehr !
Das ich in einem der mildesten Gebiete Dtls. lebe, dafür kann auch ich nix  #h 

Gruss
meridian


----------



## MeRiDiAn (19. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

*DANKE* Tyron !​


----------



## Kurzer (19. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Moin Meridian,

super Bilder, schöner Bericht und ich zähle schon die Tage...;->!

War gestern abend wieder an einem Nebengewässer der Mulde. Die Aale waren alle samt sehr sehr klein. Zwischen 35 und 45 cm. Aus diesem Grund durften auch alle wieder in Ihr Element zurück. In Summe waren es 4 Stück, die bei den Bissen allerdings wie Große reingehauen haben.

Gruß


----------



## MeRiDiAn (19. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Morgen Kurzer ... dauert ja nicht mehr lange 

Womit fischt Du denn, auch mit Wurm ??? Bezweifle nämlich ganz arg, dass nur kleine Aale Hunger haben ... versuchs halt mal mit fingerlangen Köfis ... hier werden zur Zeit wie fast jedes Jahr um diese Zeitspanne sehr gute Aale in den stehenden Gewässern gefangen ... es lässt dann in absehbarer Zeit wieder nach mit der Beißlust der Aale, aber im Hochsommer gehts dann wieder richtig rund & Du kannst mitunter pro Nacht bis zu 20 sehr große Aale fangen.

... wann kommt ihr nochmal genau ?

mfg
meridian


----------



## Kurzer (19. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ja, ausschliesslich mit Wurm. Tauwurmstücke haben sich bewährt, werds heute mal mit Köfis versuchen. Wir kommen am 4. Mai;->!

Gruß


----------



## Tyron (19. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Kurzer: Na denn mal viel Glück mit Köfi heut Abend. 


Ich werd, wenn das Wetter einigermaßen stabil bleibt, am we auch nochmal losdackeln...


----------



## Ronald (19. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Guten Morgen,

wenn ich das hier so lese bekomm ich richtig Lust auch auf Aal zu gehen, am liebsten gleich heute. Ich hoffe das ich wenigstens im Hochsommer soweit bin und da freue ich mich jetzt schon drauf. Euch allen viel "Aalglück" und

alles Tolle
Ronald


----------



## MeRiDiAn (19. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Dir auch Ronald ! 

Jop Kurzer, lass mal die Tauwürmer dort liegen wo sie hingehören, auf der Wiese  & versuch das ganze Mal mit Köfis ...
1. Du ersparst Dir olle Beifänge von Brassen etc.
2. Kannst dafür immer mit Beifängen von Hecht, Zander oder Wels rechnen
&
3. wenn was auf die Fingerlangen beisst, ist es meistens auch ein anständiges Kaliber.

Viel Spass & maximale Erfolge damit !

meridian

p.s.: Du brauchst nach einem Biss nicht allzulange Warten ... wir setzen nach ca. 1-2 Minuten den Anhieb, wenn er sofort rasant Schnur nimmt, erfolgt er auch SOFORT !


----------



## Kurzer (19. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Na gut, dann werde ich das mal probieren...leider hat der Hecht und der Wels bei uns noch Schonzeit. Ich kenn da nämlich jemanden (hallo Leipziger) der genau wie ich schon sehnsüchtig auf das Ende dieser Schonzeit wartet.

Wie hängst Du die Köfis an den Haken?

Lippköderung oder mit der Ködernadel augezogen so das der Haken aus dem Maul kommt oder Rückenköderung?

Gruß


----------



## MeRiDiAn (19. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

weder noch ... einfach quer unter der Rückenflosse durch den Rücken !
Das wars ... wie gesagt funktioniert das Ganze reibungslos & es gibt kaum Anhiebe die ins Leere gehen !

Klingt doof, ist aber so 

mfg
meridian

warum kompliziert machen, wenns auch einfach geht ?¿?  #h


----------



## Kurzer (19. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

die Methode kenne ich nur vom Hechtangeln, als das Angeln mit lebenden Köfis noch erlaubt war. Das war ne schöne Zeit...

Ich nehme an, dass Du mit Einzelhaken angelst, Größe 4-1?

Gruß


----------



## Veit (19. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen mit Köfi im Fluss? Wir haben es hier an der Saale und auch der Elbe etliche Male probiert und nur gaaaaaanz selten mal einen Aal drauf (wenngleich es dann immer gute waren) gefangen. Zander gibts hier leider kaum noch und ich will sie ehrlich gesagt sowieso nicht unbedingt fangen, darum ist die Erkenntnis von meinen Angelfreunden und mir, dass es im Fluss nur einen guten Aalköder gibt und das ist der Tauwurm.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (19. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

jop Einzelhaken Größe 2 oder 3 !   
Selbst gebunden an Stahl ... immer ettliche Stück davon mit an Board um sie mit dem Aal schnell auszuklinken & ein Neues einzuhaken !

Beim Ausnehmen der Aale bekomme ich die Haken samt Stahl meist unversehrt zurück & glätte sie wieder zwischen 2 Lederstriemen !

Es ist immer wieder erstaunlich, wie schnell die großen Aale die Köfis verschlingen ... innerhalb 1 Minute kann der Köder schon arg verschlungen sein ! Trotz quer stehendem Haken & relativ großen Köderfischlein !

meridian


----------



## MeRiDiAn (19. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Am Fluss fische ich selten auf Aal ! Die wirklich großen Aale fangen wir in Stillgewässern & wie gesagt dort AUSSCHLIEßLICH mit & auf Köfis !

Mir wären aber die Beifänge von Brassen, Döbel & co. zu "lästig", wenn ich im Fluss mit Wurm angeln würde.

also kurzum ... habe im Fluss wenig Erfahrung mit Aalen gemacht.
Fische dort eigentlich ausschließlich auf Hecht, Zander & Barsch.
Das auch nur mit Kunstködern ... wenn ich Aale fangen will, fahre ich auf bestimmte Seen 

mfg
meridian


----------



## Kurzer (19. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

:q :q :q ...:q :q :q 

Ich denke Du weißt warum ich grad so herzhaft lachen muss meridian.

Jo, jetzt ist alles klar. Werde es ausprobieren und Dir ne Meldung machen#6 .

Tip für den Fluss: Futterkorb mit Innerein.

Gruß


----------



## MeRiDiAn (19. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

 ja sicherlich denkbar gut solch ein Futterkorb gefüllt mit leckren Schlabereien, aber das wäre mir alles schon wieder viel zu viel Klimbim ... ich mags einfach & effektiv .. zumal Du in der Spree aufgrund von massenhaft Wurzelwerk & sonstigen naturellen Überbleibseln auch eine Menge an Material lassen kannst.

... see sOon

meridian  |wavey:


----------



## Kurzer (19. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Au ja, bei Wuzelwerk und Geröll etc. würde ich das auch lassen, dann lieber ne Pose und ein Laufblei, so wie Du es schon beschrieben hast. Ansonsten funktioniert das super.

Gruß


----------



## honeybee (19. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Wir hatten gestern auch wieder mal einen Versuch gestartet einen Schleicher zu erwischen.

Köder war zum einen Tauwurm und zum anderen Laichbällchen. Auf Wurm das übliche Theater.....nur kleine Karpfen und Schleien.

Auf die Laichbällchen kamen eine paar zaghafte Bisse, die allerdings nicht verwertet werden konnten. Evtl. hatte ich die Bällchen zu groß gemacht#c 

Mit Köderfisch müssen wir noch etwas warten, da ja noch Raubfischschonzeit ist.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> War mit meinem Angelkumpel Hendrik gestern abend an der Saale Aalangeln. Diesmal an meinem LIEBLINGSwehr.
> Eigentlich wollte ich aber wieder an das Wehr vom Vortag, weil ich dachte da wäre noch nix los.
> Dem war aber nicht so. Es gab überraschenderweise eine ganze Reihe Bisse, doch wir konnten nicht einen davon verwerten. Auffällig war, dass ich trotz gleichem Köder und gleichem Lockstoff deutlich weniger Bisse als Henni hatte. Vielleicht lag es ja daran, dass ich zuvor eine Fahrradpanne hatte und meine Hände voller Kettenfett waren.
> Wie dem auch sei, wir waren uns einig, dass die Bisse wahrscheinlich von Aalen kamen, da es erst am 22 Uhr richtig mit beißen losging und sich auch zwei Mal Fische sofort nach heftigem Schnurabzug festsetzten. Wäre natürlich interessant gewesen, wenn wenigstens einer von uns mal was rausgeholt hätte um zu sehen was es denn nur war. Das Problem mit den vielen Fehlbissen hat man an diesem Wehr leider immer, da man parallel zum Wehr auf die andere Uferseite werfen muss und so starken Strömungsdruck auf der Schnur hat, was für kontolliertes Schnurgeben beim Biss und einem durchdringenen Anhieb hinderlich ist.
> Wir werden es sicher trotzdem bald wieder dort versuchen.


 
Darf ich mich mal erdreisten zu fragen warum du keine Loc-Slide-Posen nimmst?? Dann die Rute hoch stellen, das müßte wunderbar funzen...#6


----------



## Dorschi (19. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Kann ich Dir als Mitangler an der Stelle sagen. Weil die Saale unterhalb des Wehres einen solchen Strömungsdruck aufbaut, daß Du ein ca 100g Grundblei mit Mühe am Platz behalten kannst. 
Lockslides habe ich auch und die nehme ich mal im Schleusenauslauf oder im Stillwasser- nicht im Hauptstrom!
Beste Grüße


----------



## just_a_placebo (19. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Bin heute früh an einem langsam gelb werdenden Rapsfeld vorbei geradelt. Da werd ich´s doch am Freitag gleich nochmal auf Aal versuchen!


----------



## Veit (19. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ AngelAndy20: Wenn du es dort schaffst mit Pose zu angeln ohne dass sie abtreibt, geb ich dir ne extra große Pizza aus.


----------



## Tyron (19. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Andy: Von mir bekommste dann auch eine zugeschickt! ))))))))))))


----------



## Dorschi (19. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@Veit Poser!


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ich war heute mal an meinem Vereinsgewässer, um zu schauen, wie weit die Fisch da so sind..... Wassertemp. 13°C Oberflächentemp. und 10-11°C in fast 2m Tiefe.... Ich habe mich dann entschieden, heute den ersten Ansitz zu wagen....Ich werde dann heute Nacht posten! Drückt mir die Daumen....


----------



## Veit (19. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ich hab es heute abend wieder an einem Saalewehr versucht, aber so wie es aussieht hat es sich für die nächsten Tage erstmal mit Aalen erledigt.
Bisse gab es überhaupt keine, weder oberhalb noch unterhalb. Dazu wehte ein eisiger Nordwind und schon fast wieder Vollmond.


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Datum: 19.04.2005
Wann: 20:00 Uhr bis 22:00 Uhr Trentsee, 22:30 Uhr bis 23:30 Uhr Fließgewässer
Wo: Vereinsgewässer Kl. Trentsee und Fluss
Wer: ich
Angelart: Nachtangeln
Montage: Posenmontage
Luft: 10°C
Wasser: 10°C
Wind: NO 1-3
Beißzeit:..................
Fisch: Nix nicht mal einen Zupfer. Auch keine Aalquappe!!! 
Sonstiges: Das Bier hat geschmeckt ! Am Vereinsgewässer war viel Fischbewegung. Köfi´s sprangen überall und ein Hecht raubte anständig. Es war richtig schön, die ersten fliegenden Mäuse zu sehen....Endlich geht die Aalsaison für mich los #6#6#6....


----------



## AngelAndy20 (20. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> @ AngelAndy20: Wenn du es dort schaffst mit Pose zu angeln ohne dass sie abtreibt, geb ich dir ne extra große Pizza aus.


 

OKAY!!! Wann & WO??? Notfalls nehm ich ne 1,5L Cokeflasche...:q 

Okay-blöde Idee....|uhoh:


----------



## MeRiDiAn (20. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@Sylverpasi ... könnteste Du Deine Signatur bitte etwas einschränken ?
Ich meine diese Banner untereinander, anstatt nebeneinander zu setzen ¿
SHIFT+ENTER für Zeilenumbruch/Absatz ... zerrt sonst die ganze Optik der einzelnen Threads so auseinander ... wäre echt nett    #6 

DANKE
meridian


----------



## Kurzer (20. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Guten morgen Aalfreaks ;->,

war gestern Abend an der Mulde um den Schleichern auf den Schleim zu rücken. Bisse gab es genügend unter anderem auch einen "Hammerbiss"! Jedoch war dieser Fisch der Meinung mir mein 35'iger Vorfach samt Haken zu klauen. (Haken und Vorfach waren neu)

Ein kurzes Zupfen...ruhe und auf einmal bogen sich 3,5 lbs mal eben so richtig durch! Schnur flog von der Spule, kurz angehauen...mächtiger Wiederstand und schon flog mir mein Blei entgegen...AAAAHHHH....Sch....Verdammt..., es gab mehrere böse Wörter auf die ich jetzt nicht weiter eingehen möchte ;->!

Naja, Bisse gab es genung, jedoch hörte das mit Einbruch der Dunkelheit schlagartig auf. Warum? Keine Ahnung! Es wurde auch zunehmens verdammt windig und kalt. Wir haben dann ca. 22.30 Uhr Feierabend gemacht aber: "Du großer unbekannter Fisch, ich komme wieder, mit geflochtener Hauptschnur und nem Stahlvorfach dann werden wir sehen wer der Stärkere ist!" ;->

Schöne Grüße aus Leipzig


----------



## AngelAndy20 (20. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Kurzer: Was hast du angeködert???


----------



## Kurzer (20. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Also um es mal vorweg zu nehmen: Meridian, das mit den Köderfischen habe ich mir auf Grund der Schonzeit erstmal verkniffen, wir waren nicht die einzigten Angler an der Mulde.

Ich habe mit augezogenen Tauwürmern geangelt, direkt an der Strömungskante.

Gruß


----------



## MeRiDiAn (20. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Morgen KURZER 

Na, klingt doch ganz akzeptabel ... womit habt Ihr denn gefischt ¿
Mit Köderfischlein oder Würmern ? <--- ich war zu langsam ^^ habs gelesen.

Solche Bisse/Momente sind es doch, warum wir immer wieder am Wasser sitzen ... nur stellt sich die Frage, was Dir denn da auf den Wurm gegangen ist !? Gibt es Vermutungen die Du anstellen würdest ?

Übrigens gibts auch hier zur Zeit ne dicke Böe & sehr frischen Wind.
Hoffe das lässt zum WE wieder nach ..   

Steht das denn so in Eurer Gesetzgebung, dass zur Schonzeit der Räuber partout nicht mit Köfis gefischt werden darf ???

mfg
meridian


----------



## Kurzer (20. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Moin Meridian,

meine Vermutung und die meines Schwagers ist einstimmig:"Wels!!!", jedoch gibt es in der Mulde auch sehr große Aale und Barben. Es ist schwer den Fisch zu bestimmen, könnte alles mögliche gewesen sein. 
Das Wetter soll sich bessern, aber das erzählt uns der Wetterbericht ja jeden Tag. Ich denke das jetzt die Eisheiligen kommen, dass heißt ein paar kalte Tage mit Bodenfrost in der Nacht. Wenn die vorbei sind, fangen irgendwelche Büsche an rot zu blühen und dann gehts los ;->. Das mit den roten Büschen habe ich von meiner Schwiegermutter, Floristin also Ahnung von Pflanzen und dem Bezug zum Wetter.

Ich hab noch nicht nachgelesen wie sich das in Sachsen mit den Köfis in der Schonzeit verhält, möchte nur jeglichem Ärger beim Angeln aus dem Weg geben. Es gibt doch immer ein paar "Klug*******r" die alles besser wissen und sich es zum Motto gemacht haben alles und jeden irgendwo anzuschwärzen. Deshalb warte ich lieber ab wenn ich nicht allein am Gewässer sitze. In meiner alten Heimat, nähe Salzwedel, Sachsen Anhalt, kannte ich die Aufseher sehr gut und die Jungs mich seit meinen Kinderstiefel. Dort ist soetwas kein Problem.

Gruß

Gruß


----------



## Tyron (20. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Kurzer: 

Danke für deinen Bericht heut morgen. Ich denke auch mal, dass, so wie du es geschildert hast, ein Wels am Werk war!!
Das wäre echt schon eingewaltiger Aal, der deine Karpfen-Rute voll durchbiegt!!!


----------



## Kurzer (20. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@Tyron

nichts zu danken, gerne geschrieben. Ich lese ja auch super gerne Berichte! Voll durch

Gruß


----------



## Kurzer (20. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

ups, das war zu schnell.

Also voll durchgebogen hat sich die Rute nicht ganz, das oberste Drittel war sehr stark geneigt dann ist auch schon die Bremse eingestiegen. Ein geiler Klang, wenn die Bremse das Lied vom großem Fisch singt!

Naja wie Meridian schon schreibt, das ist es was uns immer wieder ans Wasser zieht!

Gruß


----------



## Tyron (20. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Kurzer: 
Eben.... Das Lied, dass die Bremse allzu gerne bei großen Fischen anschlägt, ist immer noch das Schönste....)))))


----------



## Acki (20. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

|bla: Moin waren 3Tage im Emder Hafen zum angeln.

SO mit 5 Angelkollegen  1Aal 320gr. und ca 20 Platte alles kleine und 5 zum mitnehmen .
Wetter war klasse #6 

Mo 4 Leute von 18.30-23 Uhr 5 kleine Schollen keine Aale Köder Wattis,Tebos,Tauwürmer.
Wetter:Regen windig 3-4 NO 9°

DI 4 Angler waren im Kühlwasserkanal von 19-23Uhr ,keine Anbisse und das bei 26 Ruten mit Grundmontage.Im Emder Hafen darf jeder Angler des BVO mit 8 Ruten fischen Köder beliebig|supergri |wavey: Greetz Acki


----------



## MeRiDiAn (20. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

mit 8 Ruten ????????????? Ist das nicht leicht übertrieben, sich mit 8 Ruten an die Kante zu setzen ? Also nix gegen Dich Acki, aber das ja schon echt hart !

meridian


----------



## Tyron (20. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

8 Ruten haut echt schon ganz schön rein)) 
Wenns da mal richtig beißt und an euren 26 Ruten sagen wir mal 6 Aale gleichzeitig beißen... Na denn mal gute Nacht und viel spaß beim Enttüddeln der ganzen Sehnen...


----------



## Kurzer (20. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

8 Ruten pro Nase?! Keine schöne Sache. 3 ist schon das höchste der Gefühle. Wenn auf 2 nichts beißt, beißt auf 8 auch nichts. Aber egal, hauptsache es hat euch Spass gemacht.

Gruß


----------



## Veit (20. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

8 Ruten finde ich auch ziemlich krass. Ich kann mir vorallem nicht vorstellen, dass man da überhaupt noch vernünftig auf alle Ruten aufpassen kann.
Klar, mit 3 Ruten haben wir hier auch schon mal gefischt, aber ehrlichgesagt hats fast nie viel gebracht außer dem Risiko erwischt zu werden (hier sind nur 2 erlaubt). 
Und aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass man in einer Nacht, in der der Aal mal gut läuft, schon bei 2 Ruten kaum mit dem Neubeködern hinterher kommt. 
Mit 8 Ruten würde es da sicherlich ein heilloses Chaos geben. Weniger ist eben manchmal mehr.


----------



## Tyron (20. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ veit: :m :m :m :m :m !


----------



## AngelAndy20 (20. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

veit: DiTo


----------



## Acki (20. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@alle also wir haben da keine Probleme denn es beißt ja nicht an allen Ruten auf einmal.|supergri Und da wir immer zu zweit oder zu viert angeln gehen,hat immer einer ne Hand frei:m Greetz Acki


----------



## MeRiDiAn (20. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

war ja auch nicht bös gemeint   
wenns erlaubt ist, ists nun mal erlaubt .... Ihr habt ja nicht gesündigt ^^

meridian


----------



## Kurzer (20. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Naja, ist doch Ok. Wie gesagt, hauptsache es hat euch Spass gemacht! Übrigens das mit den Babyplatten kenne ich vom Exoricup ;->! Von 7-17 cm hatte ich alle Längen dabei!


Gruß


----------



## Acki (20. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

|bla: @Kurzer naja die Babyplatten haben gebissen wie verrückt aber die waren teilweise so groß wie eine Zigarettenschachtel und dürfen weiter schwimmen#6 Greetz Achi


----------



## Kurzer (20. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Sind schon irgendwie süß die kleinen, meine durften auch alle wieder schwimmen, hätte sie aber gerne auch in meinem Aquarium gesehen...;->


----------



## Mxrvxn (20. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ich hatte letzte Woche 2 Aale, einer 65cm und der andere 42cm und eine 45cm lange Brasse. Die Fische haben alle auf Tauwurm ab 22 Uhr gebissen.

Gruß
marvin


----------



## Kurzer (21. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Moin Aalfreaks,

war gestern jemand los von euch um der nächtlichen Kälte zu trotzen und um den Schleichern auf den Schleim zu rücken?

Gruß


----------



## Veit (21. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ich habe erstmal ausgesetzt. Die Nächte sind wieder zu kalt geworden, dazu kommt dass wir schon fast wieder Vollmond haben.


----------



## Kurzer (21. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hallo,

der Mond stört eigentlich nicht beim Aalangeln. Die Fänge bei Vollmond haben dies bewiesen. Aber es ist zu kalt da gebe ich Dir recht.

Gruß


----------



## Veit (21. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Kurzer: Im Fluss machts schon was aus mit dem Mond, hab ich oft zu spüren bekommen. An der Elbe in MD hatte ich immer 3 - 8 Aale pro Nacht, dann war ich mal bei Vollmond da und es lief die ganze Nacht überhaupt nichts. An der Saale war es mit wenigen Ausnahmen ganz genauso.


----------



## Dorschi (21. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ätsch Veit gestern abend Spontan Angelkumpel und ich jeder einen Schleicher. Zwar kleine, aber immerhin und sie schwimmen wieder!


----------



## Kurzer (21. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@Veit
sag ich doch, die Mondphasen interessieren die Schleicher eigentlich nicht. 

@Dorschi
bei den Temperaturen??? Respekt, da geht also trotzdem was. Fluss oder stilles Gewässer?

Gruß


----------



## Veit (21. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Dorschi: Überbietet erstmal 70 cm... 
Die kleinen würde ich vielleicht auch fangen, wenn ich z.Bsp. nach Rockendorf an den Mühlgraben gefahren wäre. Aber eigentlich muss es nicht sein, da ich hauptsächlich maßige Aale fangen will und nicht um jeden Preis bei Eiseskälte an Stellen fische, wo nur Schnürsenkel zu erwarten sind.


----------



## Tyron (21. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ all: 

Gestern Nacht wars definitiv a...kalt!!!!!!! Wer los war, bekommt meinen Respekt (nä dorschi)) )!!!!!!
Zum Thema Mond will ich jetzt hier gar nix sagen, artet sonst wieder aus...
Aus eigerner Erfahrung kann ich aber nur sagen, dass der Mond nicht unbedingt ausschlaggebend für Misserfolg sein muss...


----------



## Dorschi (21. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

He he Veit war ja nur Beifang ! Eigentlich sollte es im Stillwasser nur auf Schleie gehen. Du kennst doch meine heimliche Liebe.


----------



## Veit (21. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Dorschi: Wart ihr etwa in Peißen?


----------



## Pfandpirat (21. April 2005)

*habs nun auch mal versucht*

nachdem ihr mich alle heiß gemacht habt,
war ich am montag (19.04) am see

- kleiner Badesee (Thüringen)
- Köder: Tauwurm
- Grundrute + AntiTangleBoom
- Zeit 19:00 Uhr - 00:30 Uhr
- Wetter: wolkig, zeitweise etwas Regen

ne ganze Menge Bisse, einer ausgeschlitzt,
gefangen gar nichts

einen tag zuvor hat der typ vom angelladen
einen 89er und einen 68er am nachmittag erbeutet


-------------------------------------------------

was mich nebenbei mal interessiert:

wie geht ihr mit der schnur vor?

--> ich mache entweder den bügel auf und lege die schnur in einen
plastering, in den ich ein knicklicht stecke oder manchmal stell ich einfach
die bremse auf ganz leicht und lasse den bügel zu

oder ist das mit der leichten bremse quatsch?


----------



## Tyron (21. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Pfandpirat: 

Ich mach, wenn ich auf Grund fische, einfach Knicklicht an die Rutenspitze und Bremse "weich". Klappt eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## Veit (22. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Habs heute abends mal an einem Resttümpel der Saale probiert. Alle Köder probiert (Wurm, Mais, Teig, Mini-Köfi). Resultat: sehr enttäuschend! eine große Rotfeder und ein halbstarker Döbel auf Mais, ein kleiner Barsch auf Wurm. Und das obwohl ich schon mittags mit Mais und Maden vorgefüttert hatte.


----------



## Joka (22. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Moin

Bin heute Abend auch los gewesen.
Es war saukalt und von Schlangen war keine Spur 
Dafür hat sich eine 31 Bachforelle und eine 38 Regenbogenforelle für meinen Tauwurm interessiert #6


----------



## Hamburgspook (22. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Moin,


war gestern an der Stör von 19 Uhr bis 23 Uhr. Grundmontage
mit Tauwurm. Genau das gleiche.
Nichts, keine Schnürsenkel, keine Bisse.

Gruß
Hamburgspook


----------



## Interesierter (22. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Waren gestern Abend auch aktiv, aber leider ohne Erfolg. Es doch sehr kalt und dazu dieser Vollmond, dass scheint den Aalen nicht zugefallen.


----------



## Vill (22. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Moinsen,

bin gestern abend mal an der Hunte zum Fischen gewesen, doch leider hat sich kein Aal oder sonst ein Fisch für meine Köder interessiert! :c 

Naja, dieses Wochenende gibt's eine neue Runde und mal sehen ob sich ein
Aal oder Zander überlisten lässt! Und wenn nicht, dann ist es auch egal, 
Hauptsache ich sitze am Wasser und genieße die Stunden!
Außerdem ist man doch Hartnäckig!:q 

#: #: #:  Habt immer eine straffe Schnur #: #: #:


----------



## Karpfenchamp (22. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ich will auch einen Aal fangen:c :c :c :c :c :c :c :c .
Hoffentlich gehe ich morgen angeln und fange einen#6


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Datum: 22.04.2005
Wann: 20:00 Uhr bis 23:00 Uhr 
Wo: Vereinsgewässer Kl. Trentsee 
Wer: ich und Andy
Angelart: Nachtangeln
Montage: Posenmontage
Luft: 10°C
Wasser: 10°C
Wind: 0
Beißzeit: Bei Andy um 20:45 Uhr Barsch
Fisch: Andy Barsch 15 cm und ich nix.....
Sonstiges: Nix.......


----------



## The_Duke (24. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Datum: 23.04.2005
Wann: 19:00 Uhr bis 23:00 Uhr 
Wo: Hochrhein bei Rheinfelden
Angelart: Nachtangeln/Grundfischen
Montage: Seitenbleimontage 60g mit gewinkeltem Antitangle-Boom
Luft: 12°C
Wasser: 9°C
Wind: leichter Wind aus wechselnden Richtungen
Bewölkung: 100% mit zeitweise Nieselregen
Beißzeit: 21:10 und 22:15
Fisch: 2 Aale 56cm und 58cm
Köder: Tauwurmstückchen auf 8er Gamakatsu-Wurmhaken rot
Sonstiges: sehr viele Fledermäuse unterwegs und Millionen von Insekten  |gr: 
               Einen Schnürsenkel released. Bisse sehr zaghaft. Bei anfänglich 4er Haken mit halbem Tauwurm nur Fehlbisse.


----------



## Mühle (24. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Nabend,

gestern saß ich am Rhein bei Bonn zum zweiten Mal dieses Jahr auf Aal an.

Datum: 23.04.2005
Wann: 21:00 Uhr bis 01:30 Uhr 
Wo: Rhein bei Bonn
Angelart: Nachtangeln/Grundfischen
Montage: Grundbleimontage 100g
Wasser: angetrübt durch starkes Hochwasser
Wind: windstill
Bewölkung: langsam auflockernd, anfangs Nieselregen
Beißzeit:um 00:00
Fisch: keine (2-3 Bisse verkackt)
Köder: Tauwurmhälften
Bier: Bitburger


Ich hatte mich spontan entschlossen, da mir die Bedingungen eigentlich gut erschienen: angetrübtes Wasser bei starkem Hochwasser, Vollmond durch Wolken verschleiert. War trotzdem nichts, naja, mal sehen, ob ich mir das nochmal antue.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## ollifischer (24. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Nabend,
Ich war am gestrigen Abend (Sa) von 20 bis 0 Uhr in Dorsten am Wesel-Datteln-Kanal.
Köder: Mistwurm, Tauwurm, Fetzen.
Von Aalen keine Spur, 2 lebensmüde Kaulbarsche gefangen und direkt um 20 Uhr
nen Fisch durch nen stumpfen Haken verloren...:c war wohl nen kleinerer Karpfen schätz ich mal...
Der Vollmond war echt superhell, glaub dass es daran lag, im Dunkeln nicht einen Biss der wohl kein Kaulbarsch war...|uhoh: , echt verrückt die Kleinen.
Wird bestimmt erst besser wenn die Nächte mal richtig dunkel sind!

Nacht
Olli


----------



## Veit (25. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ich war eben an der Saale in Halle unterhalb eines Wehrs (meine Lieblingsangelstelle) Aalangeln. Wenn selbst da nix geht, ist es woanders auch aussichtslos. Tja und leider gab es in der Tat keinen einzigen Zupfer auf die Tauwürmer. Eine Rute hatte ich außerdem mit Frolic ausgelegt, doch auch darauf tat sich rein gar nichts. Vollmond war nicht zu sehen, da es bedeckt war. Dafür gab es einen Wetterwechsel, der sich wohl auch nicht gerade positiv ausgewirkt hatte. Der Tag war noch sonnig mit Nordostwind, abends dann auf Süd drehender Wind und dichte Wolken, zeitweilig sogar leichter Regen. 
Vielleicht wird es ja in den nächsten Tagen wieder besser. Vollmond ist ja seit 12:04 Uhr überwunden...


----------



## aal-andy (25. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Der erste Aal dieses Jahr !!

Datum: 16.04.2005
Wann: 19.00 - 03.00 Uhr
Wo: Rhein bei Neuss
Angelart: Nachtangeln/Grundfischen
Montage: Grundbleimontage 80g
Wasser: relativ klar
Beißzeit:02:00 Uhr  (wollten schon fast einpacken)
Fisch: 1 Aal 64cm  (vorher noch´n alten Bresen)
Köder: Madenbündel auf 8er Haken

Aalis Kescher eingesaut, da relativ dünnes Vorfach.


----------



## Kruse (25. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Datum: 24.04.2005
Wann: 19:00 Uhr bis 22:30 Uhr 
Wo: Trecktief bei Emden
Montage: Pose 5g 
Wasser: Normal mit viel Bootsverkehr
Wind: windig
Beißzeit:um 20:30 - 21.30
Fisch: 2 Aale und ein 25cm Zander 
Köder: Tauwurmhälften mit Wattwurmöl

Mfg Sascha


----------



## Holger (25. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Datum: 24.04.2005

Wann: 19:00 Uhr bis 22:30 Uhr 
Wo: Kanal bei Esens (Ostfriesland)
Montage: Posenmontagen 3 Gramm, 8er Aalhaken 
Wasser: trüb
Temperatur: 2 - 5 Grad 
Wind: mäßig
Beißzeit: 21:30 - 22.30
Fisch: 1 Breitkopf von 66 cm
Köder: Tauwurmhälfte


----------



## Veit (26. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War an der Saale. Erst an einem Wehr. Eine Rute lag oberhalb, eine unterhalb. Gebissen hat an beiden nix.
Dann um 22 Uhr Wechsel an einen Seitenarm. Dort noch vier Bisse, davon bloß einen verwertet. War ne große Güster. 
Dazu Nieselregen, knapp 10 Grad und Windstille.


----------



## Veit (27. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War eben mit Boardie angelkumpel an der Saale in Halle. Zunächst an einem Wehr, wo aber bis auf einen kleinen Döbel bei angelkumpel nichts passierte.
Danach ging es noch an einen Seitenarm wo wir bloß mit je einer Rute fischten. Aus Gag nahm ich ne gute alten Germina Standart-Rute aus DDR-Zeiten, die mir ein Kumpel geschenkt hatte. Die Rute war dann mein Glückbringer. Kurz vor Mitternacht bekam ich den einzigen richtigen Biss und konnte einen 65 cm langen Aal landen. Gefangen auf Tauwurm mit Aalkiller-Lockstoff. angelkumpel hatte hingegen innerhalb kurzer Zeit fünf heftige Bisse, aber alle saßen nach dem Anhieb fest. Da es ziemlich spät war und davor und danach gar nix ging, dürften wohl auch das Aale gewesen sein. Ich hatte halt viel mehr Glück (und die richtige Rute *lol*), so dass ich den 1:0- Sieg im Aalduell über die Zeit retten konnte. 
Wetter: bedeckt, zeitweise leichter Nieselregen, mild
Heute abend nächster Versuch und dann auf jeden Fall mit mehr Ruten....


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Datum: 26.04.2005
Wann: 19:30 Uhr bis 02:00 Uhr 
Wo: Vereinsgewässer Kl. Trentsee 
Wer: ich 
Angelart: Nachtangeln
Köder: Tauwurm mit und ohne Aal-Killer
Montage: Posenmontage
Luft: 13°C nachts 9°C
Wasser: 13°C
Wind: 2-3
Beißzeit: 22:00, 22:30 und 01:30 Uhr
Fisch: 3 Aale (1x45 cm released, 62 und 66 cm beides Raubaale) und 1 Schleie ca. 30 cm beim Landungsversuch verloren!
Sonstiges: Nix auf Aal-Killer!


----------



## Veit (27. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Sylverpasi: Petri Heil erstmal zu den schönen Aalen!!!

Wann hast du den Aalkiller denn gekauft? Mein Händler hatte vor ca. zwei Monaten neue Fläschchen bekommen. Als dann (für mich) die Aalsaison langsam begann hab ich mir auch eins gekauft. Leider musste ich feststellen, dass das Zeug jetzt irgendwie anders riecht. Noch viel schlimmer ehrlich gesagt, aber ich will ja Aale fangen, dafür nehme ich das in Kauf. Offenbar hat sich die Zusammensetzung aber geändert. 
Und leider kann ich nicht wegdiskutieren, dass ja gestern bei den Bissen wohl alle von Aalen kamen, deutlich den kürzeren gezogen hab. angelkumpel hatte ohne Lockstoff geangelt. Wenn gleich ich dieses Jahr schon drei von vier Aalen auf Aalkiller gefangen habe, hab ich irgendwie das Gefühl, dass die neue Zusammensetzung nicht so fängig wie die alte ist.
Hast du das gleiche festgestellt bezüglich des neuen Geruchs oder hattest du noch den "echten" Aalkiller vom letzten Jahr???

@ all: Auch ihr seit zu diesem Problem angesprochen!!!  Wer hat das gleiche festgestellt?


----------



## Drüggerfisch (27. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Sers!

Da kann ich dir nur rechtgeben der alte Aalkiller war für meinen Geschmack
auch besser!!!!!!!! Der neue riecht irgendwie komisch  !!!!!

Ich glaub sogar dass ich noch irgendwo bei mir so eins mit alter Rezeptur rumliegen habe!

Kann´s ja mal bei Gelegenheit gegeneinander testen(alt gegen neu)

Gruß Drüggerfisch!


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hey Veit. Ich hab auch noch den vom letzten Jahr.... Ich hab oft damit geangelt, ABER NIE einen Fisch, außer mal Dorsche damit gefangen. Nicht einen Aal konnte ich damit fangen.....Wahrscheinlich stehen die Aale in unserem Vereinssee nicht auf solche Lockstoffe, wobei ich schon sehr gute Erfolge mit Wattwürmern machen konnte. Deswegen werde ich dieses Jahr den Wattwurmduft ausfunzen! Ich habe gestern mit 3 Ruten geangelt.... 2 ohne Lockstoff und 1 mit. Die 3 Aale und die Schleie hatte ich auf Natur pur. Das mal davor hatte ich alle 3 Würmer mit Lockstoff prepariert und nicht einen Biss gehabt.... Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich diesen Aal-Killer NIE WIEDER kaufen werde.......


----------



## honeybee (28. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Datum: 27.04.2005
Wann: 19:30 Uhr bis 24:00 Uhr 
Wo: Schwanenteich in Zwickau
Montage: Pose 3g und Grundmontage
Wind: anfangs sehr windig mit Gewitter, danach klar und windstill
Beißzeit: von 20.45Uhr bis 23.30Uhr
Fisch: 5 Aale, 4 davon schwimmen wieder und 1 Breitkopf mit 52cm und schön stark mitgenommen
Köder: Taumwürmer/Tauwumstücke auf 6er bzw. 8er Haken

5 oder 6 Bisse leider versemmelt#d


----------



## Veit (28. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Drüggerfisch: Wäre sehr interessant, wenn du mal vom Ergebnis berichtest. 
@ Sylverpasi: So unterschiedlich kann es sein. Bei mir ging ein Vergleichsfischen letztes Jahr sogar ma 8:2 für Aalkiller aus, hier läuft es damit super zumindest mit dem alten. 


@ all:
War heute mit Boardie angelkumpel wieder am Saalemühlgraben in Halle. Das Aalduell konnte ich erneut mit 1:0 für mich entscheiden. Jedoch war mein Aal diesmal bloß untermaßig. Allerdings hatte ich diesmal deutlich mehr Bisse als mein Kollege (auf Wurm mit Aalkiller). Und auch bei den Beifängen lag ich vorne mit 2 Güstern und einem Rotauge von ca. 35 cm, wobei ich darauf natürlich weniger wert gelegt habe. Angelkumpel hatte eine sehr große Güster.


----------



## JanS (28. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

huhu

2 aale beide um die 60 zusammen 822 gr  schöne aale zum räuchern auch wenn ich sie braten werde.

köder tauwurm.

aalkiller --> benutz ich nicht ich finde das richt sch***

gruß
Jan


----------



## kanalbulle (28. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Datum: 27.04.2005
> Wann: 19:30 Uhr bis 24:00 Uhr
> Wo: Schwanenteich in Zwickau
> Montage: Pose 3g und Grundmontage
> ...


Glückwunsch Jana - da hast du ja richtig abgeräumt #6
Es lohnt sich also doch immer wieder nach nem schönen Gewitter !
Wie groß ist denn dieser Teich ?
Teich hört sich immer so klein an !
Schöne Gewässer habt ihr ja da - ich muß immer mindestens 40 km fahren um überhaupt Wasser zu sehen :c
Als Pipel habe ich mich immer in Obercrinitz rumgetrieben - sagt dir das was ?
Kirchberg - Bärenwalde u.s.w....


----------



## Kurzer (28. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Mahlzeit,

wann: gestern Abend von 20.00 -23.00 Uhr.
wo: Mulde bei Leipzig
wer: 2 Arbeitskollegen und ich
Köder: Taumwurm
Angelart: Grundfischen
Fazit: viel gelacht, ne menge Spass gehabt, kein Fisch gefangen

Gruß


----------



## MeRiDiAn (28. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Das ist doch was !!!   & in Wirklichkeit besser als andersrum ...

wann: heute früh von 08.00 -11.00 Uhr.
wo: Leipzig bei Mulde
wer: 1 Arbeitskollege und wir
Köder: Ringelnatter
Angelart: Pose
Fazit: viel abgekotzt, keinen Spass gehabt, einen Fisch gefangen  #h  |wavey:  #h 

meridian


----------



## Kurzer (28. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Richtig! Als Köder ne Ringelnatter?:q  Könnte auch bstimmt nen schöner Wels drauf gehen:q !

Gruß


----------



## honeybee (28. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				kanalbulle schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch Jana - da hast du ja richtig abgeräumt #6
> Es lohnt sich also doch immer wieder nach nem schönen Gewitter !
> Wie groß ist denn dieser Teich ?
> Teich hört sich immer so klein an !
> ...


 
Also der Schwanenteich hat ca. 12ha und liegt mitten in Zwickau. Ist so eine Art Stadtpark. Ist relativ flach dort und wir haben nur am Ufer geangelt.
Der erste Biss kam 20.45Uhr und ich war tierisch erschrocken, da ich eigentlich dem Gewitter zugeschaut habe. Im ersten Moment dachte ich, es sei wiedermal ein Satzkarpfen, denn es hat den Bissanzeiger förmlich nach oben katapultiert und die Schnur lief. Zum Vorschein kam ein ca. 45cm Aal der glücklicher weise nur in der Lippe gehakt hatte. 5 Minuten später ein weiterer Schnürsenkel in der Größe XS. So ging das eigentlich den ganzen Abend.
Bis dann der Breitkopf kam. Da ich vorher meine Pose ganz elegant in den Baum beförderte und keine 3g Pose mehr mit hatte, hab ich kurzerhand umgebaut und eine Grund draus gemacht und ein Ü-Ei mit eingebauter Turboaalglocke :q  eingehängt. Und da kam der Biss#c . Die Turboaalglocke  immer mal gaaaaaaaaaanz langsam 1-2cm über den Boden geschleift und dann war Ruhe. Das ging 5 Minuten lang so. Und irgendwann wollt ich mal nachschauen ob denn noch mein Wurm darn hängt. Tja und da kam er zum Vorschein:q 
Komischer weise war ab ca. 23.30Uhr absolute Ruhe.

So, und Crinitz und Kirchberg kenne ich. Was haste denn dort gemacht?


----------



## AngelAndy20 (28. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Honeybee: Glückwunsch zum verhafteten Schleicher mit Gefühl...:q !

@ all: Schonmal wer mit Vanille auf Aal geangelt? Oder Honig in den Wurm gespritzt? Wurde vor Ewigkeiten mal in der F&F empfohlen, habe damit (Vanille) schon einige Aale gefangen - aber das mit dem Honig war mir doch immer zuviel Hantier...:q


----------



## kanalbulle (28. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> So, und Crinitz und Kirchberg kenne ich. Was haste denn dort gemacht?


Da sind auch schöne "Dorfteiche"  aber ich hab mich öfter dort rumgetrieben weil meine Oma dort gewohnt hat.
Direkt in Obercrinitz das erste Haus (Fachwerk) - früher war ein Bahnhof genau vor der Tür wo die alten Dampflocks gehalten haben *träum*
Die Ahnentafel reicht weit zurück - irgendwo ist dort in de Nähe auch ein Ort der meinen Nachnamen trägt #6


----------



## MeRiDiAn (28. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

»Miriam Tinguely – gravures et aquarelles
La fille. Als Tochter von Eva Aeppli und Jean Tinguely 1950 in Basel geboren. Zog bald mit den Eltern von Jean nach Genf um, und verbrachte danach den grössten Teil ihrer Kindheit und Jugend in jenem fribourgischen Ort *Bulle*.«

Dort hast Du also Deine Kindheit verbracht ... nicht schlecht    #h  :q 

meridian


----------



## Veit (28. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ AngelAndy20: Jo hab ich schon probiert und hat gut geklappt. Vanille noch nicht aber Honig. Konnte damit an einem abend 3 Aale an einem kleinen Waldsee fangen. Bei weiteren Ansitzen an diesem Gewässer hatte ich immer genau 2 Stück pro Abend. 
Guten Erfolg hatte ich auch mit Scopex. Neben einigen Aalen konnte ich damit auch Quappen erwischen. An der Elbe war ich mit Scopex-Würmern sogar mehrmals von zahlreichen Anglern, die alle an der selben Stelle (ein Wehr) fischten, der einzige der überhaupt Quappen gefangen hat.


----------



## honeybee (29. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Datum: 28.04.2005
Wann: 19:15 Uhr bis 23.30Uhr 
Wo: Schwanenteich in Zwickau
Montage: Pose 3g und Grundmontage
Wind: klar und windstill
Beißzeit: 22.15Uhr
Fisch: 1 Schnürsenkel von ca. 40cm auf der Grundmontage
Köder: Taumwurm auf 8er Haken


----------



## Veit (29. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hatte gerade am Mühlgraben in Halle nur eine 45 cm lange Güster auf Tauwurm. Noch drei Fehlbiss, einer nach dem Anhieb festgemacht.


----------



## sportboss1001 (29. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

moin moin!

mein erster Aal in diesem jahr!

auf grund mit seitenarm....mistwürmer haben ihn angelockt #6 !!

0uhr23 kam der biß 81 cm!

für den ersten im jahr nicht mal schlecht!!

grüße Rico #6


----------



## Kurzer (29. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Petri Heil und dann gleich so ein Brocken! Super!

Gruß


----------



## Fabian89 (29. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

ich war gestern auch mal auf aal
so von 7 bis 11 uhr...
viele bisse und nix gefangen. wahrscheinlich alles rotaugen oder so wenn die den 8-er haken nich runterkriegen....
immer nur so ein zwei mal "piep piep"... total nervig


----------



## honeybee (29. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Nachdem ich vorhin eine PN von einem User hier aus dem Board erhalten habe, in der behauptet/vermutet wird, ich schnüffel das "AO", was immer das auch ist, nach seinen Fangbüchern aus, werde ich hier wohl nix mehr posten, was wann und wo und mit was gefangen wurde.

Ich dachte immer, das nur so ein Theater um Zander gemacht wird, aber jetzt scheints auch schon bei den Aalen los zu gehen.#q 

Und wenn das so weiter geht, kann man nichtmal mehr eine Plötze als Fangergebnis posten.........#c


----------



## STeVie (29. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Lächerlich! #d


----------



## Carlo (29. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

tja Honeybee , Du hast schonmal von Zanderseb was geklaut (muss man sich mal vorstellen , einmal mit Zanderseb am Wasser und schon landen seine Erfindungen bei jemand anderen wie zum Beispiel der Honeybee) und sogar ein Patent wurde drauf angemeldet. War übrigends sehr ärgerlich für den Zanderseb und der hat wohl auch seine Schlüße  gezogen #d  Wieso solltest Du dann nicht seine Fangstatistik von einem anderen Forum hier übertragen. Ich will hier nicht Werbung für das andere Forum machen , aber das Gewässer und die Fänge und sogar die Zeit passen einigermaßen. 
Das Du die Fänge von Seb genommen hast , ist mir schon deshalb klar , weil es keine Bilder von Dir hier mit den gefangen Aalen gibt und Du fotografierst doch sonst so gern , selbst wenn es keinen Fisch gibt...#h 

Es sollen hier ruhig mal einige lesen , das Du mit Vorsicht zu genießen bist #6


----------



## Ghanja (29. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Öhm Carlo, ich frage mich aber trotzdem etwas:
- steht in honeybees Beitrag IRGENDETWAS von Zanderseb? (ich meine nein)
- die kleinen Unstimmigkeiten bzw. Diskussionen haben null Halt, weil die Art von Befestigung nicht auf Sebs Mist gewachsen ist (und das weiß auch jeder)
- du bist im AB seit Ende Februar dabei - die Diskussionen waren aber eindeutig vorher. 
Ich würde mal sagen, nun bist DU in Erklärungsnot.


----------



## Ghanja (29. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Fein, dass du zu den Punkten nicht Stellung nehmen willst - Schweigen ist nicht immer Gold.


----------



## Carlo (29. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ich will den Thread für die Aale lassen und keine Schlacht führen. Wenn Du noch Fragen hast , dann bitte per PN


----------



## Ghanja (29. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Nein, ich will auch keine virtuelle Prügelei. Aber bedenke bitte, dass du begonnen hast irgendwelche Dinge in die Öffentlichkeit zu tragen (hättest du auch per PM machen machen können). Für mich hat sich das Thema erledigt. Feuer frei für die Aale.  #h


----------



## honeybee (29. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Carlo schrieb:
			
		

> tja Honeybee , Du hast schonmal von Zanderseb was geklaut (muss man sich mal vorstellen , einmal mit Zanderseb am Wasser und schon landen seine Erfindungen bei jemand anderen wie zum Beispiel der Honeybee) und sogar ein Patent wurde drauf angemeldet.


 
Hallo Carlo....oder sollte ich sagen ENNY aus Auerbach#c 

Punkt 1.  Habe ich nix vom Gott Zanderseb geklaut, da ein Zusatzdrilling, befestigt am Jigkopf, wohl fast jeder kennt

Punkt 2. Woher willst Du wissen, das es seine Erfindung ist.......Hunz und Kunz angeln damit

Punkt 3. Ich weis nicht, ich wäre dann wahrscheinlich die 1. die sich einen Zusatzdrilling patentieren lassen würde. *pruuuuuuuuuuust*

Punkt 4. Es gibt sehr wohl Bilder, nur muss ich die hier nicht posten.

Punkt 5. Ich habe fertig.







Punkt 6. Carlo ist ENNY .....


----------



## Lechfischer (29. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ich war bis gerade mal auf Aal unterwegs,ich hatte zwar sehr viel Bewegung in der Rute,gefangen hab ich aber gar nichts.


----------



## kanalbulle (29. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Punkt 6. Carlo ist ENNY .....


Upsssss !? |kopfkrat Na wenn das stimmt, hat er jetzt wenigstens ´nen Aussagekräftiges Avatar :q


----------



## honeybee (29. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				kanalbulle schrieb:
			
		

> Upsssss !? |kopfkrat Na wenn das stimmt, hat er jetzt wenigstens ´nen Aussagekräftiges Avatar :q


 
Dieses Avatar benutzte er auch eine zeit lang im Blinker Forum, deswegen kam mir das auch so bekannt vor.  Und ein User, der sich erst seit kurzem angemeldet hat......kennt wohl kaum soviele Leute.

Zumal "Carlo´s" 1. Posting im Nachtschwärmerthread war, und er den Agalatze fragte, wies denn aussschaut.......#c


----------



## honeybee (29. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Achso, Carlo oder Enny, erzähle ruhig weiter aus Deiner Märchenkiste.........je mehr um so besser....also hau mal kräftig in die Tasten........


----------



## havkat (29. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hier haut keiner mehr in die Tasten!

Es sei denn, es geht um *Aalfänge*!

Weiteres Hauen und Stechen führt hier zu Verwarnungen und was mir sonst noch so einfällt.

Alles klar?


----------



## honeybee (29. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ja mach doch bitte........dann möchte ich gerne die IP von Carlos haben, da ich gerne eine Anzeige machen möchte.......

Auch alles klar???????????

Kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein..........


----------



## havkat (30. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Oh doch, und wie das wahr ist.

Das Thema bleibt, bis auf Weiteres, geschlossen.


----------



## havkat (30. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Moin!

Weiter geht´s.

Mit Aalfängen!


----------



## Veit (30. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ich hatte gestern abend leider keine Zeit zum Aalangeln, aber ein Freund konnte mir vermelden, dass sie oberhalb eines Wehrs sehr viele Bisse hatten und zwei schöne Aale landen konnten, der größer 68 cm. Scheint langsam zu laufen. Kann leider erst wieder morgen oder Montag abend angreifen. 

@ honeybee: Tu uns einen Gefallen und behalt sone lächerliche PN das nächste Mal für dich oder heul dich im Anglerlatein-Forum aus.  |uhoh:


----------



## Trader1667 (30. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

:r So nun werde ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden.|krach: Also erstmal kann ich mich Veit voll und ganz anschließen. TRAGT EURE KINDERKACKE BITTE WOANDERS AUS! HIER SOLL ES UM DIE AKTUELLEN AALFÄNGE 2005 GEHEN! GANZ EHRLICH MICH INTERESSIEREN EURE STREITEREIEN ÜBERHAUPT NICHT (ICH DENKE ICH SPRECHE AUCH FÜR DIE ANDEREN BOARDIES!) UND DESWEGEN LASST ES BITTE HIER IM THREAT! WENN IHR ES DOCH NICHT LASSEN KÖNNT HABE ICH EINEN TIP FÜR EUCH. SCHREIBT ES EINFACH IN DIE FORUMRUBRIK "Anglerlatein und anderes Gelaber" ICH DENKE DA IST ES BESSER AUFGEHOBEN!

So und nun zum Thema.#h 

Ich war gestern das erstemal dieses Jahr auf Aal. Das Gewässer, welches ích beangelt hatte, war die Fuhse bei Dollbergen - Oelerse. Dort hatte ich mein Glück hinter einem Wehr versucht. Insgesamt angelte ich mit 3 Ruten bestückt mit Dendrobenas. 19:30 hatte ich alle Ruten im Wasser, wobei sich bis 21:30 nichts an allen Ruten tat. Aber dann bekam ich einen heftigen Biss. Ich dachte erst an einen Karpfen, weil der Fisch am anderen Ende richtig abgezogen ist, aber es war der erste Breitkopfaal 2005. Nach diesem Biss tat sich nichts mehr.
Der Aal hatte 72 cm und war wie oben schon geschrieben ein Breitkopfaal.

Wünsche allen die heute losziehen viel Glück!#6


----------



## Jochen83 (30. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hallo an alle,
ich war gestern bei uns an der Sieg, von 13Uhr bis 23Uhr. 
Zuerst habe ich Versucht ein paar Weißfische zu fangen, wobei es bei einem Versuch geblieben ist. Abends hab ich dann umgestellt auf Aal, was schon erfolgreicher verlaufen ist. Das dumme war nur das ich meine Knicklichter zu Hause vergessen hatte. Ich musste also von der Dämmerung an versuchen mit den Strassenlaternen auf der anderen Uferseite zu arbeiten *g*. Naja, hatte zwischendurch immer leichte Bisse gehabt, bis dann eine Rute beinahe von den Rutenhaltern gekracht war, darafhin hab ich natürlich sofort angeschlagen und durfte zu meinem erstaunen festellen das ich eine doch recht sehenswerte Fledermaus in der Schnur hatte, diese konnte sich aber selber befreien. Also wurde die Rute neu ausgelegt. Dann wieder, das schon erwähnte, leichte hin und her rutschen auf meinem Stuhl um die Rutenspitze im Licht der Strassenlaterne zu finden. Als der Blick dann gegen 22Uhr wieder auf die Grundrute, welche ich mit 60gramm Grundblei, 25 mono Vorfach, 6er Haken und Tauwurm ausgelegt hatte fiel, bog sich die Angel wieder. Also einen neuen Anhieb und dieser war erfolgsversprechender als der vorherriege, starke und harte Schläge in der Rute ließen mein Adrenalien wieder steigen und nach kurzem, aber schönen Drill, hatte ich einen ca. 47cm großen Aal. Nach dem Aal, hab ich dann die Rute nochmal neu ausgelegt. Ich habe dann noch ca eine Stunde weitergefischt, bis mir so langsam die Augen schmerzten und ich merkte das meine Konzentration nicht mehr wirklich vorhanden war. Also beschloss ich dann doch einzupacken und die 40km Heimreise auf mich zu nehmen.
Gruß Jochen


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Datum: 29.04.2005
Wann: 20:00 Uhr bis 23:00 Uhr 
Wo: Vereinsgewässer Kl. Trentsee 
Wer: ich 
Angelart: Nachtangeln
Köder: Tauwurm mit auch einer mit Wattwurmöl....
Montage: Posenmontage
Luft: 14°C nachts 11°C
Wasser: 14°C
Wind: 0
Beißzeit: Hab ich wohl verschlafen.....
Fisch: NIX!!!! Nicht mal ein Zupfer...
Sonstiges: Scheixx MÜCKEN!
Bier: Dithmarscher Uralt  :v


----------



## Drüggerfisch (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Datum: 30.04.2005
Wann: 13:00 Uhr bis 23:15Uhr 
Wo: Neckar
Wer: ich 
Angelart: Nachtangeln(Grundangeln)
Köder: Tauwurm mit auch einer mit Aalkiller...
Montage: Grundbleimontage 80g
Luft: 25°C nachts 12°C
Wasser: 14°C
Wind: 0
Beißzeit: Fand mehr oder weniger nicht statt..
Fisch: Ein kleiner Wels
Sonstiges: viele Mücken und viel Sonne:q


----------



## Ossipeter (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Datum: 30.04.2005
Gewässer: Fränkische Rezat
Uhrzeit: 20.30. bis 22.30 Uhr
Ruten: Sportex Carat Spin 2,7m mit 60 gr. WG Rolle: Daiwa SSII 3500
          Daiwa Osprey 3m mit 60 gr WG Rolle: Daiwa Regal Zi 3500
Köder: Tauwurm (Halbiert)
Fang: 8 Aale zwischen 55 und 82 cm + ein Rotauge 18 cm
3 Bisse verklopft.
Hat Spass gemacht! #6


----------



## Pete (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

glückwunsch, peter...8 schleicher, das sind traumstunden für einen aalangler!!!

ich hab mir die letzte nacht auch zum ersten mal dies jahr eine angelnacht um die ohren geschlagen....
gewässer war das angelparadies in altfriedland...
zu zweit hatten wir jeder einen aal...freund jürgen einen richtig schönen von 85 cm, meiner war irgendwas zwischen 65 und 70...

montage waren sowohl grundmontage mit 50gr. blei am boom mit tauwurm, als auch jürgens spezimontage mit tiroler hölzl plus auftreibender schwimmerkugel und daran befestigter 1,20 m vorfachschnur 
mit mittelwasseranstecker plötze (immer wieder genial fängig)





gegen halb fünf morgens hatte ich noch einen richtig flinken marschierer, leider schoß der kumpel erst quer durch die andern ruten und dann ins schilf...


----------



## The_Duke (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Gestern, am 30.04. gings im Hochrhein an meiner Lieblingsstelle wieder auf Aal.
Nach der Spätschicht gings um 21:45 Uhr ab ans Wasser. Mein Bruder und meine beiden Neffen waren schon ne halbe Stunde eher da, aber bei meiner Ankunft war der Eimer noch leer. Schnell die Ruten klar gemacht und raus damit. 
Bis auf die nervigen und ständigen Kurzbimmler der Aalglocken durch in die Schnüre bretternden Fledermäuse blieb es erstmal ruhig und wir genossen den schönen lauen Abend.
Um 23:15 Uhr meldete sich die Rute meines einen Neffen mit einem vehementen Bimmeln! Er hat kurz Fühlung aufgenommen...Anhieb...und sitzt! Übers Geländer kam ein schöner dicker Aal mit 67cm und 620g...ein schöner Bursche!
Bei mir blieb alles ruhig, also Köderkontrolle zudem sich meine Rutenspitze stark bog, da ich hart an der Strömungskante fischte und viel Gerümpel (Kraut, Gras usw.) rumschwamm. 
Kraut in der Schnur und am Haken...zuerst das Zeug von der Schnur gepopelt, dann war der Haken dran...doch was war das? Das ist doch kein Kraut, fühlte sich komisch an. Kopflampe an und dann sah ich was da am Haken hing....eine ersoffene Fledermaus! 
Das Vieh musste sich beim Auswurf den Wurm im Flug geschnappt haben und blieb mit der Flughaut am Haken hängen....keine Chance bei 70g Blei! Tat mir ja echt leid um Little Dracula, aber das war echt Pech!
Haken neu beködert und wieder raus damit, diesmal aber nicht ganz so weit raus. Kurze Zeit später bimmelte es erneut...Sprung auf aus dem Stuhl und ran an die Rute am Geländer...was zum Teufel ist das denn jetzt? Im Wasser schwamm irgendwas...nur undeutlich im Streulicht einer Straßenlaterne zu erkennen. Schnell die große Maglite ausm Rucksack raus und Spot an! Mir fiel fast die Lampe aus der Hand vor Staunen....im starken Lichtkegel der Lampe glotzte mich in etwa 10-15m Entfernung ein fetter BIBER(!) an und tauchte nach kurzer Zeit empört über diese lichtstarke Störung ab.
So etwas hatte ich auch noch nicht erlebt! Ich hatte ja schon davon gehört, daß es wieder Biber in unserer Gegend geben soll, aber gesehen hatte ich noch keinen und nun schwamm mir einer in meine Schnur! 
Bevor nun jemand denkt, daß es vielleicht eine Nutria war....es war EINDEUTIG ein Biber, da ich deutlich den großen platten Schwanz erkennen konnte.
Das war absolut das Highlight an diesem Abend, auch wenn sich um 0:15 Uhr noch ein Aal mit 61cm und knappen 400g noch meiner erbarmte


----------



## Veit (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War mit Angelkumpel Micha eben unterhalb eines Wehrs an der Saale in Halle. Wieder ein Aalduell mit 1:0 gewonnen. Den ganzen Abend hatten wir keinen einzigen erkennbaren Biss auf die Tauwürmer um 0 Uhr packten wir dann ein und als ich die letzte Rute einholte, an der zuvor überhaupt nix zu sehen war hing ein etwa 60 cm langer Aal an meinem Haken. (zurückgesetzt)


----------



## Holger (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War am WE auch 2 mal los. Mit dem ersten Zander zum Saisonauftakt ist es leider nix geworden...Als Trost gab es ein paar schöne Aale.

Samstag Abend erwischten wir deren 5, 3 Stück zwischen 40 und 46 cm auf Wurm, einen 60er sowie einen 65er auf Köfi. Gestern Abend probierte ich es ebenfalls, lediglich einen Aal von knapp 50 cm konnte ich auf Wurmköder überlisten. Tatort war ein Kanal in der Nähe von Loppersum....


----------



## ray (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hallöle,

war Gestern auch mal wieder los, traumhafte Temperaturen aber wie immer nur Schnürsenkel. Son Mist! dabei hab ich an der Stelle schon recht ordentliche Kerle verhaften können!

Na, ich werd mal weiter probieren, wäre doch gelacht!!

Mfg;
Jan


----------



## TW1 (2. Mai 2005)

*die schlafen noch....*

War gestern im Hamburger Hafen Holthusenkai Hauptstrom. Hochwasser war ca. 22:38. 
Zeit: 20:45 - 23:15
Gefangen: zwei Barschartige Lebewesen
Versemmelt: 2 Bisse
Aal: nix

Tolle milder Abend, aber mit Fisch war es nichts :c


----------



## Joka (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hi

War heute auch das erste mal los 


 Wann: gestern ab 20 Uhr bis eben 
 Wo: Vereins Teich
 Wer: ich und Hardy
 Angelart: Nachtangeln(Knicklichtpose)
 Köder: Tauwurm Natur 
 Montage: Pose,sehr tief
 Luft: gab es in Hülle und Fülle
 Wasser: war auch ne Menge da
 Wind: ab und zu
 Beißzeit: der erste noch bei gut Licht und die anderen zwei im Dunkeln
 Fisch: 3 Aale von 44,45 und 54
 Sonstiges: die grossen wollten wohl noch nicht :c


----------



## Veit (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War mit meinem Angelkumpel Hendrik eben an der Saale (Mündung eines Nebenarms). Es hat recht gut gebissen, aber leider viele Fehlbisse. Ich hatte auch bloß nen Döbel. Hendrik dagegen viel Pech. Erst verlor er nen großen Fisch durch Abriss (Karpfen oder Wels wahrscheinlich), dann hatte er auch noch zwei Aale dran, die beide beim Rausheben abfielen. Der eine nur ein Schnürsenkel, der andere vielleicht so 60 cm. 
Als Köder hatten wir ausschließlich Tauwurm.


----------



## Lechfischer (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War heut mal wieder,außer nem 30er Rotauge ging aber nix.


----------



## Nauke (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Bin gerade zurück,

20.30 Uhr die Schnur lief und nen schönen dicken Breitkopf im Sack.
21.oo Uhr die Schnur lief und nen schönen dicken verloren. :c 

Danach tote Hose, um 00.00 Uhr eingepackt

Alles in der Müggelspree auf Ukel-Schwanz #h


----------



## Veit (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War eben mit meinem Kumpel Benni unterhalb eines Saalewehrs. Einen untermaßigen Aal fingen wir mit vereinten Kräften. *lol* Benni warf die Rute aus und bat mich später sie doch mal ein zuholen. Einen Biss hatten wir zuvor nicht gesehen. So hatte ich dann die große Ehre den Schnürsenkel zu landen. 
Eine Rute hatte ich noch mit Frolic ausgeworfen, was mir einen Döbel und eine 62er Brasse brachte.


----------



## Drüggerfisch (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Sers!

Wann: gestern ab 10 bis 22Uhr 

Wo: Neckar
Wer: ich und mein Opa
Angelart: Grundangeln
Köder: Tauwurm Natur 
Montage: Grundmontage (Laufblei 80g)
Luft: war angenehm
Wasser: war auch ne Menge da
Temperatur: 17,8°C
Wind: den ganzen Tag
Beißzeit: Bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit ca.21.30Uhr!
Fisch: Nix
Sonstiges: Es bissen zwei große Zander auf Wurm!!#c 
               Allerdings schlizte einer aus und der andere befreite
               sich kurz vor dem Kescher vom Haken!!#d 

               Egal es ist ja sowiso noch bis zum 31. Schonzeit!!#4 
               Aber dann erwische ich sie....:q 

      Gruß Drüggerfisch#6


----------



## Veit (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hatte gestern mit Kumpels große Männertagszeltparty am Hohenweidener See gemacht. Mein Freund Benni und ich hatten so nebenbei auch jeweils eine Rute mit Tauwurm an einer Grundbleimontage ausgeworfen. Eigentlich hatten wir nicht dran geglaubt, dass da was beißt, aber siehe da jeder konnte einen Aal fangen. Meiner hatte ca. 50 cm (aber zurückgesetzt) und hat um 23 Uhr gebissen, der von Benni legt einen richtig starken Biss hin (Bissanzeiger piepte im Dauerton) und weckte alle Mann als wir um 4 Uhr schon in den Zelten lagen. Dennoch war er untermaßig. Ich hatte außerdem noch einen akzeptabelen Barsch. 
Wir hatten sogar noch ziemlich viele Fehlbisse, also für so wenige Ruten war es ziemlich gut nur waren wir halt so besoffen, dass wir uns nicht ständig um das Gelumpe kümmern konnten. Meist war dann die Montage beim Einholen mit nem dicken Krautbatzen bestückt oder die Aale gingen im Grünzeug durch Festsetzen verloren.


----------



## nordman (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ veit: ich gönne dir ja, daß du dir einen schönen abend machst, auch einen trinken gehört schon mal dazu. aber dabei dann angeln? und vor allem, du bekennst dich ja zum c&r. im volltrunkenen zustand einen fisch waidgerecht und schonend behandeln, um ihn möglichst unverletzt zurückzusetzen? finde ich sehr, sehr bedenklich.

nicht falsch verstehen, in deinem alter habe ich sowas auch mal gemacht, aber heute bin ich zu der überzeugung gelangt, daß angeln und alkohol nicht zusammengehören.

nur mal so als kleine anregung...


----------



## The_Duke (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Wir hatten sogar noch ziemlich viele Fehlbisse, also für so wenige Ruten war es ziemlich gut nur waren wir halt so besoffen, dass wir uns nicht ständig um das Gelumpe kümmern konnten.



Da kann ich mich nordman nur anschließen....so ein, zwei Bierchen...da redet man nicht drüber, aber daß man so einen in der Mütze hat, daß man sich nich mal mehr ums Gerödel kümmern kann oder will?  #c 
Einfach vorher die Ruten raus ausm Wasser und dann Druckbetankung starten


----------



## Veit (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ihr habt natürlich recht! Ich trinke sonst fast nie Alkohol beim Angeln (wenn dann ist es ansonsten maximal ein Bier). Statt Bier nehme ich aber meist Mineralwasser oder Tee im Winter mit, weil ich Bier nicht sooo sehr mag. 
Das war gestern echt ne Ausnahme, da ich auch entschieden dagegen bin wenn sich manche Angler am Wasser zusaufen. War ja gestern eigentlich auch ein Abend zum Feiern und nicht zu Angeln. 
Wir waren aber schon noch in der Lage angemessen mit den Fischen umzugehen. Die Aale hatten leider beide tief geschluckt und wir haben daher sofort das Vorfach abgeschnitten ohne die Fische großartig zu berühren und sie wieder in Freiheit entlassen. 
Das mit dem "nicht ständig ums Gelumpe kümmern" war so gemeint, dass wir nicht jedesmal wenn der Bissanzeiger ein paar Mal gepiepst hat gleich an die Rute gerannt sind und so sicherlich ein paar Aale im Kraut flöten gingen bzw. die Fehlbisse zu Stande kamen.


----------



## Knobbes (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

So, dann will ich euch auch mal meine ersten aalfänge des Jahres zeigen.
War diese Woche am Dienstag abend bei strömenden Regen draussen und da ging srecht gut ab.Aber die aale bissen komischerweise alle recht vorsichtig, so das ich auch noch den ein oder anderen Fehlbiss hatte und  einige verlor.

Gruss Knobbes


----------



## JanS (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

huhu 

Datum: 1.5.05
Angelzeit: 18-22 Uhr
Fänge: 1 Aal 55 cm 450 gr

Datum 5.5.05
Angelzeit: 8-21 Uhr
Fänge: 2 Barsche released

Angelstelle: Hamme 

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Lechfischer (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Wollte heute bis 23 Uhr Aalangeln,hab aber wegen dem schlechten Wetter schon um 21:45 abgebrochen.Gefangen hab ich nichts.Ich weiß nicht,warum.Hab noch nie einen Aal gefangen.Ich weiß,das in meinem See der Aalbestand stark zurück gegangen ist,dank einer Aalpest vor ein paar Jahren.Naja,vielleicht ist es auch einfach nur noch zu kalt....Wer weiß!Ich werds mal weiterhin probieren....


----------



## Nauke (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

#h  Bin gerade zurück.

Schneider - schit Wedder

und rechts ein Feuerwerk aus Richtung Rüdersdorf
und links ein Feuerwerk aus Friedrichshagen

da kann nix beißen #d  #h


----------



## Dorschi (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War am Freitag abend!
Eröffnung der Saison 2005 für mich.
1 schöner fetter 65er und ein Schnürsenkel mit 50. Schnürsenkel schwimmt wieder. Habe noch ca 3 Bisse versemmelt. Vermute, die AAle laufen noch nicht, sondern schauen einfach nur aus ihrem Versteck.
Beste Grüße und
Fette Aale für Euch alle!


----------



## Kurzer (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Moin Boardis#h ,

ich lese gar nichts mehr von aktuellen Aalfängen hier?#d  Gibt es keine Aale mehr oder beissen diese zur Zeit nicht;+ ? Was ist los?

Gruß|wavey:


----------



## MeRiDiAn (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

warte bis MOntag, wenn ich wieder zu hause bin    #h  :q


----------



## Kurzer (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hey Meridian,

immer noch zu Hause???:q 

Bin gespannt auf Deinen Bericht. Wünsche euch viel Spass und dicke Fische, vor allem aber besseres Wetter!

Gruß


----------



## MeRiDiAn (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

jap noch eine lange Nacht, dann gehts endlich los .. hoffe das die Arbeitszeit hier heute schnell verfliegt ;-)

Wetter soll recht anständig werden & nicht "zu gut" ! Eben perfektes Angelwetter !  #6 

Melde mich sobald ich wieder da bin, bzw. per SMS falls ein xxx Brassenfresser den Suick nicht wieder ausgespuckt hat   

mfg
meridian


----------



## Veit (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ich war seit Männertag nur noch zweimal auf Aal, aber auch nur weil Kumpels mich überredet haben, sonst wäre ich nicht gegangen, weil ich mir aufgrund der Kälte keine Hoffnung gemacht habe. Und ich sollte richtig liegen, denn beide Male hatten wir keinen Erfolg. Am Samstag abend legten wir eine totale Nullnummer hin, wobei ich noch einen kleineren Fisch durch ausschlitzen verlor, von dem ich mir an dieser Stelle auch relativ sicher bin, dass es ein kleiner Aal war, auch wenn ich ihn nicht sehen konnte. Dazu viele Zuppelbisse, die wahrscheinlich alle von den Baby-Aalen stammten, die an dieser Stelle (unterhalb eines Wehrs) aber auch fast immer beißen. Nur fängt man dort halt auch immer nur Schnürsenkel. Kumpel Micha hatte oberhalb des Wehrs gar keinen Biss.
Am Sonntag Abend war ich mit Hendrik nochmal an der Mündung eines Nebenarms. Ein paar zaghafte Bisse - eher Weißfische als Aale-, eine Güster und ein Döbel bei Henni. Da haben wir dann lieber Tauwürmer gesammelt, das war erfolgreicher.

Aber in den nächsten Tag werde ich wieder regelmäßiger auf Aal und natürlich auch Karpfen gehen, denn der Frühling soll ja zurückkehren.


----------



## Dorschi (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Gestern abend wollte ich meinem Kumpel Andre aus Neuseeland mal deutsche Miniaale vorführen, aber bis auf ein paar Zuppelbisse war nix! Haben sich warscheinlich ihrer Länge geschämt! Aber wir haben schön geschwatzt und den Abend genossen (Nebst Bierchen).
 Ist manchmal mehr wert, als ein Schnürsenkel auf dem Fischcounter!


----------



## Kurzer (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Moin,

nichts geht über ein lockeres Männergespräch beim angeln. ;->

Gruß


----------



## Veit (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Dorschi: Willste mich wieder foppen??? 
Aber im ernst, ich seh es doch genauso, deshalb bin ich die letzten Tage ja auch nicht mehr allein los gegangen, denn mehr als die Karstadt-Schnürsenkel wäre wohl nicht zu holen gewesen und das muss nicht sein.

ABER heute abend starte ich mal wieder nen Großeinsatz. 
Außerdem hab ich jetzt wieder die drei besten Aallockstoffe vorrätig, da haben die Aale gar nix anderes übrig als aus ihren Löchern zu schießen.


----------



## STeVie (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

So heute beginnt für mich die Aalsaison, nachher gehts das erste mal los dieses Jahr.
Hoffendlich klappt es endlich mit meinem ersten Aal!


----------



## STeVie (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

So wieder zurück, absolut nix! keinen einzigen biss!


----------



## Affe (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Bin gerade vom Zander angeln zurück, ich hatte leider echt nur pech. Erst fängt mein Freund einen 55cm Zander, dann fing es bei mir an zu beißen ( 2 m von der Kante entfernt) ein sanfter biss, ich schlag an kurzen Fischkontakt und zack sitzt er in der Kante im Schilf   hab die schnur wieder freibekommen aber der Aal war weg. Ca 5 min Später wieder ein biss, angeschlagen ich hatte den Aal schon fast auf dem Kescher aber der spuckt den Köfi wieder aus  
Also neuen Köder dran ca. 3 min später wieder ein biss,hab dann ca 10- 15 min gewartet (hat die ganze zeit noch gut gebissen) kurzer Kontakt und wieder ein Aal weg  

Nacher ca. 1,5 Stunden Später war die Pose einer anderen Rute weg, kurz gewartet angeschlagen und wieder nen kurzen Fischkontakt und weg  

Der aal den ich gesehen habe war in einer größe wie ich ihn noch nie gesehen habe, der war 65 aufwärts. Echt der Hammer.

Das problem war das ich einzelhaken hatte die sich immer beim aal biss immer irgendwie sich so gedreht haben das sie im köfi steckten und nicht richtig haken konnten. Nur das problem war an 2linge gingen die aale erst gar nicht ran  

Ich könnte mir selber in den Hintern beißen wenn ich daran denke das ich keinen von denen bekommen habe 

PS: die Köfis waren ca. 7-10 cm 

PS2: Mein freund hat nur dumm gekuckt weil es nacher nur bei mir gebissen hat und nicht bei ihm  

Achja hab ich ganz vergessen,ich wollte fragen wie ich die am besten aufködern kann ?


----------



## just_a_placebo (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War vorhin auch mal wieder nen Ansitz wagen...

...leider wollte sich kein Schleicher meinen Tauwurm einverleiben, aber die Flasche Cabernet Sauvignon hat geschmeckt. :q

Als Anhang noch ne kleine Impression von der Nacht.


----------



## d.hinze (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hallo Leute #h,

mal was aus Berlin. Mein Hausgewässer, der Hohenzollernkanal, ist ja nicht berühmt für seine Fische #d, aber ab und zu gibt es doch den einen oder anderen Kauli. Hatte von einer Zeitschrift einen FZ-Spinner zum ausprobieren bekommen und nach einer halben Stunde hatt es dann geklappt. Am 13 Mai um 05:30 hatte ich dort meinen ersten Zander #v(angle erst seit 2002). War blos ein kleiner (45 cm und 700 gr, und darf natürlich größer werden) #6 aber meiner. Danach wollte ich noch etwas stippen, aber außer einem Mini-Barsch der wild auf eine Made war lief absolut nichts:c. Auch 20 Meter weiter nichts. Das hatte ich bisher noch nie:c! Mehrere Plötzen, Ukel oder Bleie waren immer drin. Na gut, dann eben am Nachmittag mehr |gr: ! 16:00 Uhr, denkste, auch nichts ;+. Naja, zwei Ukel und eine 50 gr Plötze. Ab 19:00 Uhr umgerüstet auf Grundruten. In der Nacht dann, so um 21:30 hatte ich meinen ersten Schlängler dieses Jahres auf Tauwurm #v. 55 cm, und ausgenommen 275 gr. Und dann war da noch etwas auf der anderen Rute, die mit einem Ukelei. #c Hat mächtig gezogen, anders als der Zander am morgen und anders als der Mini-Hecht #vvom Vorjahr. Etwa so, wie der Brassen, den ich mit einem Blinker in der Rückenflosse gehakt hatte.|uhoh: Aber die stehen doch nicht auf Köfi's oder #c ? Und zwei Meter vor dem Ufer ..... weg. |gr: Der Köfi war noch drann, zerfleddert, aber keine (für mich) eindeutigen Bissspuren. Sah eher aus wie draufgetreten. ;+ Tja, das wars erstmal. Heute abend probiere ich mal an der Oberhavel unter der Wasserstadtbrücke noch einige Schleicher zu verhaften. Bis dann und fette Beute. 

mfg Dieter #h


----------



## ex-elbangler (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				d.hinze schrieb:
			
		

> Der Köfi war noch drann, zerfleddert, aber keine (für mich) eindeutigen Bissspuren. Sah eher aus wie draufgetreten. ;+ Tja, das wars erstmal. Heute abend probiere ich mal an der Oberhavel unter der Wasserstadtbrücke noch einige Schleicher zu verhaften. Bis dann und fette Beute.
> 
> mfg Dieter #h


 


Dat waren bestimmt Krabben.


----------



## Knobbes (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@just_a_placebo,
respekt, super Bild.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Veit (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War die letzten beiden Abende Aalangeln.
Donnerstag Abend an der Saale unterhalb von einem wehr. ICh hatte einen *oohohhohhhrr* Zupfer auf Tauwurm!!!
Gestern kams noch schlimmer. War mit meinem Kumpels Benni und Christian am Hohenweidener See. Auch noch abgekocht  Benni und Christian fingen jeweils einen Aal, ich hatte keinen. Der von Benni auch untermaßig, Christians war ein 48er. Auch noch mit meinem Lockstoff gefangen. Viel mehr Bisse gabs aber auch nicht. Alles nicht so tragisch, wird wieder besser.


----------



## ollifischer (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Nabend,
Ich habe am letzten Donnerstag beim dritten Versuch endlich meine ersten Aale des Jahres gefangen.
Gewässer: Lippe / Dorsten
Beisszeit: 22:30-23:30
Köder: Würmer auf 6er Wurmhaken
Methode: Laufbleimontage
Bisse: 3 Bisse
Gefangene Fische: 2 Aale, 61 und 65 cm
Wetter: trocken, kalt und nur ganz wenig Mond

Endlich mal wieder Aale! wurd auch mal Zeit, das Wetter diesen Monat ist ja echt zum :v 
Aber: Versuch macht klug, sie beissen auch bei Kälte 

Dicke Fische
Olli


----------



## anglermeister17 (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Habe Samstag, den 14.05.05 nach einem totakl verregneten Tag von Mittags an bis abends neun auf Brassen gefischt; ALLES AUSPROBIERT UND NICHT EINEN BISS BEKOMMEN: 
dann, nach dem Dunkelwerden um zehn, kurz vorm ufer über gut zwei Meter tiefen Wasser, fast direkt an der Kaimauer, mit der matchrute und Maden ein 45er Aal. Zwei Minuten später ein etwas größerer, ca.55cm großer bursche. Das spiel wiederholte sich nach zehn minuten, ein 40er Aal hatte sich schon wieder meine Maden einverleibt. ich legte nun nochmal den tauwurm aus, ca. 8m vorm Ufer. Ich fing an der match noch einen Brassen, eine Güster. dann holte ich auf Verdacht mal den Wurm ein. ich spürte plötzlich Widerstand, kein allzu geringer. somit zog ich innerhalb kurzer Zeit den vierten, einen 68er Aal aus dem Wasser. Dann fing an der matche noch ne Brasse, das vorfach hate sie geschluckt, es war das fünfte Vorfach an dem abend, und ich hatte genug und war zufrieden
Wetter: regen,den ganzen tag und abends auch. Temp.: ca. 13-15Grad, angelplatz: Schiffsanlegestelle Saarburg
KOF!!!


----------



## Quallenfischer (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Moin#h
Ich wollte gestern meinem 4jährigem nachbarn das Angeln beibringen, da dacht ich mir: man kann ja mal auf Rotaugen Stippen. Dann um ca. 17.00Uhr ein Biss auf Rotwurm an seiner Rute. Kurze zeit später hat er seinen ersten Fisch gefangen, einen 40er Aal#6.


----------



## just_a_placebo (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ich freu mich mit euch, dass ihr alle fangt !!! Also Glückwunsch zu den Fängen.

Ich komme grad von meiner 3. erfolglosen Aalsession in der sächsischen Elbe wieder. Hatte zwar ein paar Rupfer, aber wer weiß schon was das war...  Hier in der Gegend scheint noch echt tote Hose zu sein. ;-/

Also, viel Erfolg euch noch!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

fängt denn hier keiner oder was??

nicht mal dicht am ufer?wollte heute nacht los,da bei uns schon die ersten fänge seit anfang april gelingen!
bericht wird dann folgen!!!


----------



## Kurzer (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Moin,
wünsch Dir viel Glück dabei. Fahre morgen in meine Heimat und werde dort mein Glück versuchen. Bericht kommt dann selbstverständlich auch!

Gruß


----------



## just_a_placebo (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Viel Erfolg euch beiden und wehe es gibt keine Bilder! 

Werd heute vielleicht auch nochmal blanken gehen... ;-/


----------



## Mr. Lepo (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hi @all
Sooo endlich ist es geschafft!! Nach einem Jahr ohne Aal im Kescher konnte
ich gestern Abend um 22:30 Uhr den ersten Aal in 2005 verhaften. Beim
Gerätedealer sagte man mir das am See die ersten Aale schon gefangen
wurden und das sie z. Zt. recht gut beißen. Ich bin dann so gegen 19:30 Uhr
ans Wasser baute rasch alles auf und machte es mir in meinem Stuhl
gemütlich. Der erste Biss kam dann um 21:20 Uhr die Pose tauchte ab doch
der Anschlag ging ins leere. Ich beköderte den Haken neu und versenkte ihn
wieder an der gleichen Stelle wo kurz vorher der Biss erfolgt war. Um 21:50
Uhr dann der nächste Biss.... nun wartete ich eine Weile bis ich anschlug,
Anhieb..... und.... es zappelte am anderen Ende! Gehakt hatte ich nen ca. 
25ziger Barsch auf Tauwurm und einer Bienenmade.

Um 22:30 Uhr war es dann endlich soweit..... die mittlere Pose tauchte ab..... 
kurz gewartet bis die Schnur lief dann der Anhieb. Zum Vorschein kam ein
62ziger Aal der sich heftig werte. Gebissen hatte er auf ein Madenbündel mit
einer zusätzlich aufgesteckten Bienenmade. Es folgten noch einige Bisse doch
konnte ich leider keinen mehr verwehrten. Um 1:00 Uhr habe ich dann
eingepackt und bin Richtung Heimat gefahren..... im Eimer mein erster Aal
2005!

Gruß Lepo


----------



## EgoZocker (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

|schild-g  zu deinem ersten Aal in diesem Jahr.
Hoffe, dass mein erster Aal überhaupt nicht lange auf sich warten lässt #h


----------



## Kurzer (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Auch von mir ein Petri Heil!

Gruß


----------



## koh (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Na dann mal Petri Heil zu dem Aal.
Werde anfang Juni mit dem Aal beginnen. Freue mich schon drauf.


----------



## Quallenfischer (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Moin#h
War heute mal von 20.00-22.30Uhr auf Aal aus, mit Tauwurm und halbem Barsch. Ergebnis:nüscht:c


----------



## just_a_placebo (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

...bei mir heute ooch wieda nünschd.  ;-/


----------



## Drüggerfisch (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Sers!

Wenn´s Wetter mitspielt versuch ich Morgen mal mein Glück.
Mal sehen ob was geht!
Bericht folgt dann...

Gruß Drüggerfisch


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Zufallsfang??

freitag um ca 18 uhr an unserem hausgewässer von ca 6 hektar!
erst blinkern,kam aber nich viel,dann an der pose mit tauwurmstücken am 6er haken mit 20er vorfach zu zweit 6 schöne barsche von 20-35 cm.
gegen 20 uhr dann ein hammerbiß bei meinem kumpel,rute krumm und nach 20 min zittern  :c  :c  und drill ein aal von 104cm und 2670gramm!!!!!!!!

haken saß zum glück ganz vorn im maul sonst hätte er wohl keine chance gehabt!
weiterangeln war dann nicht möglich da wir nur 10 tauwürmer mit hatten!
 #c  #c  #c 
gezieltes ansitzen war das nicht,aber die räuchertonne wird sich trotzdem freuen!!!
die fotos mit der diggi waren leider alle schlecht wegen der dämmerung,wir haben nur fotos mit der normalen kamera,aber immerhin die!!

also leute,weiter petri heil für alle!

PS:freitag kommt der gezielte ansitz mit 6 ruten,2 leuten und 100 würmern sowie kleinen rotaugen!!


----------



## Drüggerfisch (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Sers!

Wer: ich
Wo: Neckar
Wann:Gestern 14.00 -23.30Uhr
Wetter: Wechslhaft(einige Schauer), Böen
Luft:           21°C
Wassertemperatur: 17,6°C
Angelart: Grundangeln
Montage: Grundblei 80g und 100g
Köder: Tauwurm in allen Varianten
Fisch: Leider nix
Sonstige:Nur leichte Zupfer, die ich nicht Verwerten konnte!
           #c Wo stecken bloß die "Neckaraale"??#c 
Viele dicke Aale wünscht euch Drüggerfisch#6


----------



## Veit (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War eben an der Saale: 
Nicht mal ein Biss!
Lag am Vollmond denke ich.


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Datum: 23.05.2005
Wann: 20:00 Uhr bis 23:30 Uhr 
Wo: Vereinsgewässer Kl. Trentsee 
Wer: ich
Angelart: Nachtangeln
Montage: Posenmontage
Luft: 17°C
Wasser: 15°C
Wind: 1-2
Beißzeit:..................
Fisch: nix nix nix.... Was los da??? Aale waren unterwegs und haben sich den Magen mit Laich vollgeschlagen. Sie gingen richtig durchs Schilf..... Nicht mal ein Biss!!!


----------



## SchwalmAngler (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Denke auch das der Vollmond schuld ist.
Komme gerade vom Wasser. 
Bis darauf, das mir die blöden BaFos als die Würmer abgefressen haben (konnte vier Stück landen) tat sich nicht viel. Als dann zwischendrin mal ne Wolke vor den Mond zog hatte ich einen Aalbiss. Weiss noch nicht wie groß und wie schwer, habe ihn erst mal innen Kühlschrank gepackt. Würde ihn momentan auf über 70cm schätzen.

Es war auch relativ kalt. Ich hoffe einfach auf besseres Wetter.


----------



## STeVie (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Servus...

Datum: 23.05.2005
Wann: 20:30 Uhr bis 23:30 Uhr 
Wo: Vereinsgewässer
Wer: Ich
Angelart: Nachtangeln
Montage: Grund
Köder: Wurm
Luft: 12°C
Wasser: 14°C
Wind: 0
Beißzeit: 23.00 Uhr
Fisch: Zander (60cm)

Mein 2ter Aalansitz der Saison und wieder keinen einzigen Aalbiss, dafür nen Zander der sich den Wurm reingezogen hat. Er schwimmt wieder, da er bei uns noch geschont ist!  |uhoh:


----------



## Drüggerfisch (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Sers!

Bin Gestern mal wieder losgezogen um die Aale im Neckar das Fürchten zu lehren, daraus wurde aber leider nix!:c 

Aber hab zumindest etwas gelernt:
Geh nie an einem Feiertag angeln!!!!!!!!

Wiso?;+ 
Angler soweit das Auge reicht!!:q 

Hatte noch Mühe ein einigermaßen geeignetes Plätzchen für mich zu finden#d 
Hab jedenfalls nur meine Würmer an Rotaugen und Brassen verfüttert!! 


Petri Heil und viele dicke Aale wünscht euch Drüggerfisch#6


----------



## Veit (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Gestern abend mal ein 60er Saale-Aal auf Tauwurm bei Angelkumpel Hendrik an einer Schleusenausfahrt. Ich hatte nix. Beide bekamen wir noch ein paar Fehlbisse.
Heute waren wir oberhalb eines Wehres, da ging garnix.


----------



## Veit (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Na also, heute liefen die Aale an der Saale in Halle endlich! Vielleicht war ich auch einfach nur zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort. Zunächst versuchte ich es an der Mündung eines Seitenarms, wo bis 23 Uhr allerdings gar nichts los war. Dann fischte ich unterhalb eines Wehrs und legte gegen Mittnernacht einen tollen Aal-Hattrick innerhalb von gerade mal 10 Minuten hin. Nachdem ich zuvor schon ein paar Fehlbisse hatte konnte ich drei Bisse kurz hintereinander in 3 schöne Breitkopfaale um die 60 cm verwerten (nicht genau gemessen, weil zurückgesetzt). Gebissen haben sie auf Tauwurm mit Lockstoff "Dynamite Aalwunder" von Exori. Nachdem Dreierpack war das gute Beißen allerdings vorbei.


----------



## Fischerman-Friend (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Moin! Ich war gestern das erste ma auf Aal dieses Jahr in der Weser. Wir haben von 19.00 bis 23.00 Uhr geangelt. Wir haben insgesamt 6 Aale gefangen. Mein größter war etwa 62 cm, die anderen alle um die 45 cm. Wir haben die aller auf kleine Tau- und Mistwürmer aus dem Garten gefangen.
Hat echt Spaß gemacht, nächstes Wochenende gehehn wir, wenn gutes Wetter ist, wieder los!

Die Bilder stelle ich auch noch rein!


----------



## Sepp Meier (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War jetzt auch das erste Mal seit dem ich nen Angelschein hab auf Aal los und konnte bei uns im Vereinsteich auch gleich meinen ersten Aal erwischen, gebissen hat er um halb 3 heute nacht. Länge war ungefähr 42cm, kein Riese aber ich freu mich trotzdem


----------



## Veit (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Das war wohl gestern rein klassisches Strohfeuer mit den 3 Aalen. Heute abend an der Saale tote Hose nur ein paar zaghafte Zupfer.


----------



## Franz_16 (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@Veit
ich komm auch grad von der Vils... 2 Karpfen... aber von Aalen keine Spur

gestern war scheinbar echt ein guter Tag.. Pfiffie79 + Dorsch1 hatten zusammen 5 Stück.. ein schöner 80er war auch dabei. 

Naja.. werd mich morgen mal mit Köfi an einen Altarm setzen... vielleicht klappts ja


----------



## Dorschi (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War gestern abend antesten mit meinem Angelkumpel Petrilinz. 
Gegen 22.00 Uhr einen Hammerbiss versenst. Vorfach an der Schlaufe gebrochen. Hoffe, der arme Kerl wird den Haken los. Dann ein Zuppelbiss bei mir und eine 35 er Güster auf Tauwurm. 
Petrilinz dann 23. Uhr einen 40er Schnürsenkel und gegen 23. 30 einen 72er Spiegelkarpfen als fast- Geburtstagsgeschenk (Er hat heute) Der Spiegler schwimmt wieder und Linzi alles Gute zum Geburtstag! 
Nebenbefund: Die Karpfen laichen wie verrückt!


----------



## chris_182 (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

hallo,

was meint ihr, lohnt sich heute abend ein ansitz auf aal, jetzt nach dem "kälteeinbruch" durch die starken gewitter? ich meine, positiv ist ja, dass der luftdruck schonmal steigend ist! 
also, was denkt ihr, wie sind vielleicht eure erfahrungen bei den jetzigen witterungsbedingungen?
PS: ich weiß -> "versuch macht kluch"... 

gruß chris


----------



## greg danielz (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Sagt mal, leute, welche uhrzeit ist denn zur zeit am besten, wenn ich (zum ersten mal) auf aal gehen möchte....
war jemand in berlin an der havel schon mal im aalemannkanal oder teufelsseekanal??? kann da jemand tipps geben? freu mich über jede hilfe....  petri heil euch allen!


----------



## Veit (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War mit zwei Kumpels (Benni und "Elton") an der Saale:
Viele Fehlbisse, nur 2 Aale.
Einen 58er für Benni (auf Wurm mit Top Secret-Aalkiller) und einen 61er (auf Wurm mit Exori-Aalwunder) für mich. Elton nix.
Zuvor hatte ich beim Spinnfischen bloß nen Güster auf Wobbler von außen gehakt.


----------



## Skorpion (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				greg danielz schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal, leute, welche uhrzeit ist denn zur zeit am besten, wenn ich (zum ersten mal) auf aal gehen möchte....



Versuch`s mal ab 21 Uhr bis 0.00 Uhr, das  ist die beste Zeit. Um 2 bis 3 Uhr kommt dann noch der 2 "run". Zumindest ist das so in HH. 
ob in Berlin die Aale genau so ticken |kopfkrat  :q


----------



## wörni (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War am Montag den 30.5.05 beim Angeln und hatte im Vorfeld schon tierisch Schlechte Laune :c , da die ganze Woche super Wetter war (da mußte ich ja arbeiten) und wenn ich zum Angeln gehe muß es pissen  |motz:

War ab Mittag an unserem Vereinsweiher und gerade als ich die zweite Angel auf Karpfen draussen hatte fing es an zu regnen  |gr: 

Es ging aber nichts bis auf ein bißchen Wind der später immer stärker wurde  :r . Doch ein paar ganz kleine (40 cm) Karpfen haben sich dann doch herabgelassen meine Köder zu verspeisen.

Wenn nicht ein Spezl gesagt hätte, dass er mich so um 21.30 Uhr besuchen kommt, hätte ich wahrscheinlich zusammengepackt, aber so nahm das Glück seinen Lauf.   

Habe beide Angeln mit Tauwurm beködert und einen Köder ganz nah am Ufer, den anderen in der Mitte des See's plaziert. Um 22 Uhr ging der Uferschwimmer ganz langsam unter. Aber es hat gerade begonnen so richtig zu schütten, und ich sage zu meinem Spezl ,,Schau, schon wieder so ein kleiner Karpfen" und warte erstmal ab.
Ganz langsam wandert der Schwimmer unter Wasser richtung Ufer. Naja, ich raus aus unserem Unterstand in den strömenden Regen  :v 
Am Anfang dachte ich wirklich wieder so ein kleiner Karpfen, aber da gingen schon diese typischen Aalschläge in die Rute und voila, ein strammer Kerl mit 63cm lag am Ufer.  #: 
Und das, obwohl wir im letzten Jahr, alle zusammen nur einen EINZIGEN Aal gefangen hatten. Keiner hat noch an Aale in unserem Weiher geglaubt.
Aber es ging noch weiter. Zwischen 23 und 24 Uhr fing ich noch 3 Stück zwischen 58cm und 68cm. |laola: 
Da habe ich gleich noch in der Nacht unserem Vorstand eine mail geschickt, ob die evtl. heimlich ein paar Aale gesetzt haben. Habe aber bis jetzt noch keine Antwort erhalten. Aber für den Fall dass Sie nicht gesetzt haben, könnte mein Aallockstoff für den Erfolg verantwortlich sein |kopfkrat 
Aber egal wie, die schlechte Laune war wie weggeblasen, komisch oder  #6


----------



## Gast 1 (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Waren gestern/ heute im Hamburger Hafen auf Aal.

Absolut frustrierend. Erst ab 01 00 Uhr der erste Biss. Insgesamt 3 Brataale (maßige Schnürsenkel).
Mein Kollege hatte einen Kaulbarsch schon gleich am frühen Abend.


----------



## Veit (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Wörni: Petri Heil! Welchen Aallockstoff hast du denn verwendet?


----------



## caruso (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ja Montag war wohl ein Superaalangeltag. 
War natürlich auch los und konnte von 21,50 -24,00 Uhr 4 Aale fangen. Einer durfte aber wieder schwimmen. Köder war Tauwurm kurz über dem Grund angeboten.
Längen: 48, 53, 60 cm. 

Denke keine schlechte Ausbeue für unseren See, da er sehr tief ist .

Gruß caruso


----------



## Holger (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Mein Bruder konnte in der Nacht von Mo. auf Die. 2 Breitköpfe landen von ca. 60 cm sowie ein wahres Monster von 5 Pfund (Länge weiß ich net genau). Ort des Geschehens war ein Binnensee auf der Nordseeinsel Borkum.



Sobald er mir Bilder übermittelt, stelle ich diese mal ein. #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ich durfte auch mal wieder Glück haben... Vor 3 Tagen gingen mir 4 schöne Aale von 78, 73, 65 und 64 cm an die Haken. Köder Tauwurm.....  Endlich rockt es bei mir auch wieder #6#6#6


----------



## gerstmichel (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

und wo?


----------



## Watis (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

war mal letzte wochenend los auf aal... da war tote hose. schätze mal es war zu warm|kopfkrat 

morgen abend wollen meine perle , mein kumpel und ich wieder einen ansitz wagen. froooi...#6 

einer schon probiert mit fischstücken????


----------



## KARPFEN14 (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

hi leute,

habe mal ne drinngende frage an euch!
wie habt ihr eure aale bisher dieses jahr gefangen?
montage,köder(auch außergewöhnliche)usw.
bitte helft mir denn ein schnürriemenist glaube ich doch schon verbesserungswürdig!!!
habe vor,morgen zu gehen ,lso helft mir!


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Erste Devise lautet: " Dicht am Schilf oder Rand fischen!" Die Aale schlagen sich ihren Bauch mit Laich voll. Ob nun auf Grund oder mit Pose ist egal. Ich nehme einen 2er Haken und einen ganzen oder halben Tauwurm.....


----------



## Watis (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

jepp da kann ich Sylverpasi zustimmen. hab ein vidieo-film von aalen (blinker) dort wird das auch so angesprochen. 
aber auf meine frage vorhin hab ich noch keine antwort... grummel... hat noch keiner bis jetzt mit fischstücken auf aal geangelt vbmenu_register("postmenu_766491", true);  ???


----------



## bodenseepeter (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Datum: 28.05.
Wann: 20:00 Uhr bis 00:00Uhr 
Wo: Fließgewässer mit leichtem Hochwasser
Wer: ich samt einem Angelkumpel
Angelart: Nachtangeln
Montage: Grundblei (40g)
Luft: 20°C
Wasser: etwa 12-14°C

Beißzeit: 22.30 bis 23.25 Uhr
Fische: 1 Schnürsenkel von etwa 30cm
1 50er Brataal *&*
1 81er Klopper.:l 

Schöner Abend. War mein erster Ansitz an der Stelle, ich glaube, da sieht man mich morgen wieder! 

Am 31.5. konnte mein Kollege an selber Stelle 3 Aale von 65-78cm verhaften, drei entkamen im Drill.:v 

Auf das die Saison so weitergeht!


----------



## Trader1667 (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ich denke, dass wir morgen die optimalsten Bedingungen haben:
Es soll morgen sehr warm werden, Wetterumschwung, Schwül und noch ein wenig Regen.....Ich bin morgen am Fluss.......Morgen gehts rund!!!!! 
Und wenn nicht? Egal Würmer baden war schon immer mein Hobby.....
Nein ich glaube, dass sie morgen laufen!


----------



## Achim 1961 (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hallo. Bei uns am Kanal geht es auch super los. Nicht nur Wurm ist angesagt, sondern auch Mais ! Ich habe vorgestern einen Aal gefangen der den Magen voller Mais hatte, als ob der ne Maisdose gelehrt hat!!! Hatte ich noch nie gesehen. So vielMais!!


----------



## wörni (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> @ Wörni: Petri Heil! Welchen Aallockstoff hast du denn verwendet?



ist so ne Futtermischung von ASE-Leverkusen. Hab mich bei denen Hauptsächlich mit allerlei Futtermehlen fürs Karpfenangeln eingedeckt. Und da der Versand bis 30 kg genausoviel kostete wie für 29 kg    hab ich mir da so ein Kilo Aallockstoffpulvermehl?!? mtbestellt.
Habe früher schon mal mit so Aalpellets gelockt, aber irgendwie konnte ich keinen größeren Erfolg damit verbuchen. Also hab ich es wieder gelassen. 
Dieses Zeug riecht genauso wie die Pellets. Vielleicht war es nur Zufall und die schleimigen Schleicher hätten sowieso gebissen


----------



## Nauke (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hallo,

gestern Abend hats mal wieder geklappt.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=53282

 |wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

sauber Nauke #6 

lass ihn dir schmecken 

Ich mache heute wieder einen Angriff auf die "Arm-Dicken" :l
morgen gehts dann zu einem See --> Räucherware fangen


----------



## JonasH (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hey leute habt ihr ne Persönliche "ultimative" Aalmontage??? Gestern 3 stündchen am Kanal gesessen aber nur nen mini brassen gefangen keine anzeichen von Aal, Nächstes We wird komplett durchgefischt (Freitag bis Sonntag) also 3 Tage am Kanal da Hoffe ich dann mit meinem 1. Aal für dieses JAhr, Läufts eher auf Grund?! sollte ich beides testen?!?! Darf 3 Ruten, ist mir aber zu viel Stress! Also bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!!!


----------



## Nauke (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@Franzl "Ich mache heute wieder einen Angriff auf die "Arm-Dicken" "



heute beißen se nicht


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Hartmut schrieb:
			
		

> heute beißen se nicht


Naja... schau ma mal :q :q

Ich pack jetzt mal meine Kühlbox :l und dann gehts langsam los in Richtung Vils *freu*


----------



## Stefan6 (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Na dann fettes Petri Franz,hol mal wieder richtig dicke raus da#6


----------



## Watis (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ JonasH..... hmmmm... mit 3 angeln zuviel streß????? naja, wenn sie super beissen würden dann versteh ich das ja.... aber wenn es doch flau ist kann man doch mehrere tricks ausprobieren|supergri 



*aber egal.... heut abend kommen dicke dinger* #6


----------



## Trader1667 (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Packe jetzt auch meine sieben Sachen und dann gehts Richtung Fuhse. Heute haben wir echt optimale Bedingungen. Mal schauen was der Abend bringt. Euch allen viel Glück......


----------



## Grundangler85 (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ich werd es heute abend auch auf Aal probieren am Wesel-Dattel-Kanal mal gucken was so geht


----------



## JonasH (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@Watis also bei den BRassen hier ist es wirklich stress, die nehmen alles was ihnen vor die Nase kommt, letztes JAhr sogar 2 mal nen FIschfetzen!


----------



## Trader1667 (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

So ich melde mich als erster zurück....:c Es herrscht bei uns ein kräftiges Unwetter, deshalb musste ich schleunigst einpacken.

Um Punkt 22 Uhr erster Biss. Ich dachte von der Wucht des Bisses und den Fluchten während des Drills an einen Karpfen aber was dann zu Vorschein kam raubte mir echt die Sprache: EIN 92 CM LANGER RAUBAAL RICHTIG DICK!!!!|stolz: 

Als ich ihn versorgt hatte musste ich einpacken, da es wie aus Eimern geschüttet hatte:c

Es war ein richtiges Aalwetter heute. Ich denke, dass ich noch ein paar erwischt hätte aber bei dem Wetter.........

Ich wünsche euch noch eine erfolgreiche Nacht.......


----------



## Ossipeter (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

#q  #q Wir sind um 20.00 losgefahren und haben uns in einem vorher unbefischtem Stück mit der Sichel erst einmal einem Platz freigerodet. Dann haben wir je zwei Ruten mit Wurm auf Grund gelegt. Gewässer war die Fränkische Rezat in der Gemarkung Ansbach. Um 20.15 der erste  Biss: Barsch 12 cm. Um 21.15 der erste Aal bei mir 350 gr. 55cm. Dann auf einmal rechts von meiner Pennrute ein Platscher und grosse Blubberblasen unter Wasser und die Seerosen werden flußaufwärts auseinandergedrückt.  Achtung da kommt wahrscheinlich ein Biber ;+ !!! Um 21.45 der zweite Aal  bei mir, so groß wie der Zweite. Im Hintergrund (Westen) baut sich ein gewaltiges Gewitter auf. Dann Biss auf meiner rechten Rute. Penn Sensopilk 40-120 gr. WG mit Daiwa Regal-Z 3500 bespult mit 30lbs geflochtener Spiderwire. Sofort Kontakt mit Seerosen und dann mäh ich einen Karpfen raus. 14 pfd. und kugelrund.  :m Neuer Wurm und rein in die Rinne. Mittlerweilen war es finster geworden und dann plötzlich seh ich kurz vor meinem  Leuchtschwimmer eine dunklen Schatten. Bisamratte denke ich noch und dann taucht mein Leuchtschwimmer ab. Reflexanhieb und die Bremse singt in höchsten Tönen. Schei..!! Das ist der Biber!! :r 50m -run un dann kommt mir mein Schwimmer als Sternschnuppe entgegen geflogen. Als ich dann nachschaue ist der 15 kg Wirbel gebrochen. War ein geiler Biberdrill!
Dann kam das Gewitter und wir brachen user Aalangeln ab.


----------



## Veit (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War eben an der Saale: ein Aal 65 cm, ein Wels knapp 50 cm, ein großer Aal von ca. 80 cm bei der Landung ausgeschlitzt *shit!!!*, vier Fehlbisse, die mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht von Weißfischen kamen.
Köder: tauwurm mit Lockstoff Dynamite Aalwunder von Exori


----------



## Albino (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hallo bin neu hir im Board und hab gleich was zu berichten!

War gestern und heute mit einem Kumpel im Alten Land bei stade im Apel Hof am Bewesserungsgraben zum Aalfischen.Angelzeit 21.00-3.00 Uhr Anzahl der Fische 9 Aale der Gröste 72 cm die anderen zwischen 45 und 60 cm.2 durften wieder schwimmen,als beifang denn noch ein schöner Zander 60cm auf Tauwurmbündel.Hat aber leider der Kolege gefangen|supergri und einen Brassen.Alle Fische wurden mit Tauwurm gefangen.Zum Wetter ist zu sagen es hat geschüttet wie aus Eimerm.Ein richtig schönes Gewitter zog gleich nach dem aufbau der Ruten über uns wech was aber bei der Anzahl der Fische gerne in kauf genommen wird.

Angeln macht süchtig|bla: 

Mfg.Albino


----------



## Watis (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

ich könnte :c .... so ein blödes wetter :c 

wir mussten noch 2 kinder mitnehmen ans wasser. als wir endlich alle ruten im wasser und uns langsam gemütlich gemacht hatten, sah man schon von hinten dicke wolken anziehen. naja, ich sah mir die windrichtung an und sagte noch|supergri 
oooch das zieht schon bei uns knapp vorbei|rolleyes ... loool.
tjaaaa, auf einmal wurde es dann richtig dunkel und ein stürmischer wind trug auf..... heuuuuuuuuul....
kinder los sofort ins auto.. rief ich noch...
aber wir. mein kumpel, meine perle und ich wurden beim einpacken ziemlich durchnässt.
als wir zuhause angekommen waren... grrrrrr.... zogen die wolken wieder ab und es klärte sich langsam wieder auf. meine überredungs-künste doch wieder zum wasser zufahren, zogen leider nicht mehr bei den kidis.

schade, ich hatte so ein super gefühl in mir, das das die richtige aal-nacht ist. nur leider halt das wetter spielte nicht mit.


edit: petri heil an allen die fische ans land ziehen konnten und willkommen albino, bin auch erst seit paar tagen hier aber ich muss sagen ... ich fühle mich hier pudel wohl... alle sehr nett und hilfsbereit hier...


----------



## greg danielz (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

wie siehts denn heute aus? bei uns sollt evtl. gewittern... noch ist hell & warm in berlin, aber windig...
sollte mans versuchen?

freu ich über jeden tipp!


----------



## Pilkkönig (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War gestern an der Trave.Es hat geschütet wie aud Eimern und ein Knicklicht brauchte man auch nicht da es alle 10 sec Tag wurde . Kurz nach dem Gewitter hatte ich dann 4 Bisse aber ohne erfolg was bei uns nichts ungewöhliches ist und dann kurz vor einpacken ein leichter Biss anschlag und ein "großer Tauwurm"hing an meiner Rute.
Werde mich heute wieder ins Gefecht stürzen.


----------



## just_a_placebo (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ich hab grad meinen heutigen Ansitz abgebrochen...

...es zogen ganz schön dunkle Wolken am Horizont auf und stürmte, dass mir die Ruten nur so wackelten. Da ich ja auch nur mit dem Fahrrad gefahren bin und nicht mal ne Regenjacke dabei hatte, wollte ich das Risiko nicht eingehen freiluft zu duschen.


----------



## Veit (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Mein Kumpel Hendrik hat mir eben gemeldet, dass er gestern an der Saale in Groß Rosenburg 2 Aale fangen konnte. Allerdings nur 50er. 
Werde heute abend einen Versuch hier in Halle gemeinsam mit einem anderen Freund starten.


----------



## AndreL (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hallo Leute,
ich war gestern auch mal wieder los. War der erste Versuch an dem See (4Ha Privatsee bei Plön) seid dem Fischsterben 2004 verursacht durch eine Blaualgenblüte, die zu extremen Sauerstoffmangel geführt hat. Wir sind natürlich mit einem sehr mülmigem Gefühl an den See gefahren, da niemand wußte was noch an Fisch übrig geblieben ist. Kurz gesagt, es hat offenbar "nur" die Brassen erledigt (geschätzt etwa 2 Tonnen) aber die Aale sind offenbar unbeschadet davongekommen. Wir haben zwischen 22 Uhr und 1 Uhr 10 Aale gefangen zwischen 51-81cm (4 Fische über 75cm). 2 Fische (der 81er sowie ein gut 60er) wurden uns gegen 11 uhr vom Seebesitzer als "Tribut" entführt was uns aber nie schwerfällt da wir dafür an diesen Gewässer fischen dürfen. #6 
Hier noch ein foto von dem "Rest".


----------



## Karpfenchamp (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Petri-Heil Andrel und die anderen. da gibts jetzt ordentlich was zu räuchern


----------



## Donau Armin (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Gibt es hir auch Fangmeldungen von der Donau? Egal wo.
War am 25.05. das letzte mal erfolgreich. Im Altwasser auf Tauwurm einen 60 cm Aal um
genau 22:30 Uhr. Seit dem zwei weitere Versuche im Altwasser aber kein einziger Biss.
Hat jemand in der Strömung versucht eine Schlange zu schnappen? Werde es bei der nächsten Gelegenheit im Strom probieren.


----------



## Alexander2781 (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hallo Armin,

ich war heuer noch nicht in der Donau auf Aal, werde aber in den nächsten Tagen mal in der Passauer Gegend angreifen.

Gruß und Petri Heil
Alexander2781


----------



## gerwinator (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

in mözen läuft der aal jetzt auch!!! 

ich habe gestern nacht sage und schreibe einen schleicher verhaften können, jedoch wär der durchaus auch als tauwurm durchgegangen. war zum glück aber gaaaanz vorne in derlippe gehakt. zwischendurch hat ein brassenschwarm mich wachgehalten. noch zu kalt für mein heißgeliebts hausgewässer  :c


----------



## Nauke (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja... schau ma mal :q :q
> 
> Ich pack jetzt mal meine Kühlbox :l und dann gehts langsam los in Richtung Vils *freu*



Was ist los Franzl,
wo ist Dein bericht #c


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hi Nauke, 

Am Freitag kam gegen halb 1 in der Nacht ein Gewitter... vorher war absolut gar nix los und danach konnten wir nur noch einen 75er landen... wollten nicht so recht die Burschen!

Am Samstag waren wir an einem See, da haben wir 6 Aale gefangen... so zwischen 50 und 70cm... schöne Räuchergröße halt 

P.S:
Ein Bericht vom WE kannste hier nachlesen: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=52004&page=6


----------



## Nauke (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Nauke,
> 
> Am Freitag kam gegen halb 1 in der Nacht ein Gewitter... vorher war absolut gar nix los und danach konnten wir nur noch einen 75er landen... wollten nicht so recht die Burschen!
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch zu schönen Wochenende.
Hast ja mal wieder schön abgeräumt.

Bin gerade als Schneider zurück. 

Neben mir hat einer zwei 50er Aale auf wurm gefangen.
Auf Köfi ging nix. #h


----------



## Veit (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War eben mit Angelkumpel Micha an einem Saaleseitenarm. Micha hatte einen kleinen Wels, ich einen untermaßigen Aal. Allerdings gab es noch mehrere aalverdächtige Fehlbisse vorallem an einer meiner Ruten und ich verlor wie schon am Freitag was großes durch Ausschlitzen, aber man konnte diesmal nicht sehen was es war. 
Alles auf Wurm. Als Lockstoff hat sich reines Fischöl im Vergleich zu den anderen welche wir verwendet haben klar als bester Bissbringer erwiesen.


----------



## Veit (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hatte heute kein Aalglück. Viele vorsichtige Zupfer ab 23 Uhr und mal ein ernstzunehmender Biss, aber hängen blieb nix. 0:30 Uhr war die Beißzeit vorbei und ich musste als Schneider nach Hause fahren.
Denke im Moment darf man es aufs Wetter schieben.


----------



## totentanz (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War heute das erste mal 2005 auf die Schlängler ansitzen, aber nix wars.

Hatte ein Rute mit Wurm und eine mit Köfi ausgelegt. Auf wurm nicht ein Zupfer, den Köfi hat sich ein 52er Zander einverleibt welcher mir zufällig beim  Abködern aus den Fingern ins Wasser gerutscht ist.


----------



## wörni (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

tja, bin auch gerade zurück. Aber heute war gar nix los. Kein Zupfer, absolut nothing  #d


----------



## Veit (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War gerade an nem Saaleseitenarm auf Aal. Vier schöne Bisse, aber leider keinen verwertet. Schade!
Dafür kann ich einen tollen Fang von Boardi Angelkumpel vermelden. Der saß ca. 500 Meter oberhalb meiner Stelle und zwar auch keinen Aal dafür aber eine riesige Brasse von 72 cm. Petri Heil kann man da nur sagen!


----------



## Hamburgspook (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Moin,


war gestern los im HH Hafen.
Ich habe dieses Jahr schon gut gefangen, aber gestern war tote Hose.
3 / 4 kleine Zupfer. Ab 22 Uhr bis 1 Uhr nichts. Wurm sah so aus
als käme er frisch aus der Dose.

Ich verstehe die Viecher nicht... |kopfkrat  Gleiche Bedingungen wie letzte Woche 
und da gab es 5 für die Räuchertonne.

Gruß
Hamburgspook


----------



## Philip (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@Hamburgspook

Letzte Woche, genauer gesagt vom 31.05. - 06.06., war abnehmender Halbmond, und da sollen die Aale besonders gut beissen. Habe ich selbst noch nicht probiert, aber letztes Jahr waren hier im Raubfischthread ein oder zwei Beiträge zu diesem Thema. Einfach mal Halbmond in die Suchfunktion eingeben.


----------



## Veit (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Philip: Kann bestätigen, dass bei abnehmendem Halbmond der Aal besser läuft. Hatte in der letzten Woche auch insgesamt 6 Aale trotz eher kühlem Wetter, diese Woche keinen. 
Im Juli und August sind diese Unterschiede dann deutlich gravierender. Da hatte ich letztes Jahr mal über 30 Aale in einer Woche und dann die Woche danach fast gar keinen mehr.


----------



## greg danielz (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

was haltet ihr von heute abend/nacht?


----------



## greg danielz (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

lohnt es sich auf einen ansitz?


----------



## msdstefan (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Die Aale beißen in Holland recht gut:
Letzte Woche Freitag 5 Aale zwischen 270 und 410gr., Samstag 2 Zander von 6 und 7 Pfund (72cm und 74cm) und 6 Aale zwischen 40cm und 65cm, 580gr. der größte.
Gestern gingen bei nur 10° 4 Aale an den Haken, 3 auf Köfi, einer auf Wurm. Die Kleinen waren so um die 55cm, ca. 300gr. schwer und der Dickste 73cm und 820gr. Der hatte noch ne Schere von ner Wollhandkrabbe intus.
Die Beißzeiten und Köder sind sehr unterschiedlich: Letzten Freitag gings fast nur auf Wurm, 4 von 5 Aalen bissen vor 22 Uhr. Am Samstag biss es an einem anderen Kanal auch nur auf Wurm, aber alles nach Mitternacht bis ca. 3:30 Uhr. Gestern an wieder einem andren Kanal biss es fast nur auf Köfi und alles zwischen 10 und 0 Uhr.
Ich bin erst 4 mal dort angeln gewesen und noch in der Testphase.


----------



## GROßfisch Hunter (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Wer? Ich
Wann? Mitte April
Wo? P.W. kuhle (Privat teich)
Was? 1 Aal
Womit? Mit 2, ca. 5 cm. lange, Köfis auf grund
Warum? Um zusehen ob die Aale schon beißen


----------



## Veit (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Letzte NAcht:
Gewässer: Talsperre Spremberg !Boardtreffen!
Fänge: 3 Aale (Murphy 88, Chris_182 und ich je einen) 
Größen: ein 40er, zwei von knapp 50 cm
Köder: Wurm
Link zum Bericht: KLICK!


----------



## honeybee (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

In der Nacht von Donnerstag auf Freitag konnte mein Mann diesen schönen 72iger fangen.

Köder war eine ca. 5cm kleine Plötze an der Grundmontage.


----------



## Ronald (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Wirklich nicht schlecht,Gratulation#6 . Wir waren vom Freitag zum Samstag das erste mal Nachtangeln, leider ohne den erhofften Erfolg, nur einen Blei und eine Rotfeder. Mir hat ein alter Angler am Sonntag dann erzählt das "sollange der Hollunder blüht" auch nicht mit großen fängen zu rechnen ist, leider hat er mir nicht erklärt warum das so ist .Am kommenden Samstag versuche ich  wieder mein Glück.

Petri Heil
Ronald


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hier mal unsere "Mai-Aale"

Mein Kumpel Georg !





Ich ! 





Hier noch 2 Schleicher von schaeffer_matze





und hier noch ein 80er Schleicher von Dorsch1


----------



## Knobbes (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Super Bild mit dem Aal auf ddem Stein.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Brassenkönig (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Wer: Ich
Wann: 11.06 um 20.40 Uhr
Wo: Hamburger Hafen
Fang: 1 Aal um die 70 cm
Wie: Feederrute und 6 er Haken mit Tauwurm beködert
Wetter: recht kalt und windig
Kommentar: Wir (ein Bekannter und ich) hatten keine weiteren Bisse #q . Es war mein erster Aal im Jahr 2005. Ein anderer Kollege hatte einen Aal um die 50 cm.


----------



## Veit (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War eben nochmal ganz spontan an der Weißen Elster in Ammendorf. Erst nach 23 Uhr dagewesen (vorher keine Zeit) und immerhin noch drei sehr heftige Bisse und davon einen 68er Aal gelandet sowie einer (wahrscheinlich) festgesetzt.


----------



## wörni (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Ronald schrieb:
			
		

> Mir hat ein alter Angler am Sonntag dann erzählt das "sollange der Hollunder blüht" auch nicht mit großen fängen zu rechnen ist, leider hat er mir nicht erklärt warum das so ist .Am kommenden Samstag versuche ich  wieder mein Glück.
> 
> Petri Heil
> Ronald




dass, mit dem Holler kenne ich auch. Warum weiß ich auch nicht, denke aber  |kopfkrat , dass um die Zeit irgendwelches Getier schlüpft, und die Fische somit einen fett gedeckten Tisch haben.

Bin eben auch zurück vom Angeln, und hatte schon befürchtet heute das erstemal SCHNEIDER in dieser Saison zu bleiben.
War ab 12 Uhr Mittags am Wasser. Anfangs war es schön aber dann hatten wir heftigen Wind, es zog ziemlich zu.
Glücklicherweise hat sich alles verzogen und nicht geregnet.
Obwohl ohne Ende Blasen aufstiegen, und ich mit allen möglichen Ködern immer wieder mitten in den Blasenteppch warf, absolut kein Zupferli.
(Holler ?!?)
Die ersten Bisse bekam ich erst gegen 22 Uhr. Und konnte bis halb Eins doch noch 3 kleine Karpfen und einen sehr schönen Aal mit 75 cm überlisten.


----------



## Ronald (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Moin,Moin,

am WE werde ich versuchen herauszufinden was das mit dem Hollunder,Holler auf sich hat und ich hoffe das ich nicht wieder "Schneider" bleibe - Hollunderblühte hin oder her.

Gruß
Ronald


----------



## msdstefan (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hatte gestern Abend in Holland wieder 4 Aale zwischen 55cm (300gr.) und 65cm (450gr.), alle auf Wurm. Los gings um 20 Uhr. Um 21 Uhr war der erste Aal im Eimer. Die Aale bissen mitten im Kanal, der nur max. 70cm tief ist. Einen fing ich unter den Pflanzen vor meinen Füßen in 20cm Tiefe. Da ich heute arbeiten musste war um 0 Uhr schon wieder Schluss.


----------



## msdstefan (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Gestern Abend im selben Kanal 2 Aale (58cm und 62cm) auf Wurm bis 23:45 Uhr. Hatte nur 3 Bisse. Vielleicht ist der Mond schon zu hell für nur 50cm Wassertiefe.
Freitag versuch ichs in nem tieferen Kanal.


----------



## Veit (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War eben mit meinem neuen Angelfreund Rene an der Weißen Elster in Ammendorf Aalangeln. Vorher hatte ich noch geblinkert, aber ohne Erfolg. Dann hatten wir einen schönen halbwegs milden Abend. Rene hat für uns gegrillt, war superlecker (Danke nochmal an dieser Stelle falls er es mal liest). Nachdem es dunkel wurde, kamen auch ein paar gute Bisse. Rene konnte leider keinen davon verwerten, denke er hat vielleicht zu schnell angeschlagen. Schade! Ich konnte von vier guten Bissen, zwei verwerten. Das waren eine Brasse und ein 56er Breitkopfaal. Den Aal hab ich Rene dann als Dankeschön für die feine Bewirtung geschenkt. Wir waren uns einig, dass es ein netter Abend war und wir demnächst mal wieder losziehen. 
Zwei Kumpels von mir (Benni und Böhm) saßen an einer anderen Stelle etwa 500 Meter flussabwärts und hatte auch ein paar gute Bisse, davon konnte Benni einen 65er Aal und einen kleinen Wels landen. Er ist dann allerdings auch ins Wasser gerutscht. Außerdem haben wir an dem Platz einen großen Karpfen gesehen (als ich mal kurz "zu Besuch" vorbeikam.


----------



## chris_182 (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Petri veit!

mensch du fängst ja deine aale schon wieder munter weiter  , ich werde wohl auch demnächst mal wieder ne kleine sitzung machen. vielleicht geht ja auch mal einer ran, der eure durchschnittsgröße hat |bla: , schaun wa ma ... 


Gruß chris |wavey:


----------



## Veit (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ chris 182: Dann drück ich dir die Daumen!!! Mal schauen ob ich/wir (weiß noch ob wieder jemand mitkommt) heute wieder ein paar Schleicher erwischen!


----------



## Petri (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hab gestern 2 50er aale aus der unterweser gezogen. einen um 15.15 und einen um 17.00 . war tierisch heiß und wenig wind.


----------



## Veit (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War eben mit meinem Angelkumpel Micha an der Weißen Elster in Halle-Ammendorf.
Mich hatte zwar relativ viele Bisse auf Tauwurm konnte aber nur einen verwerten. Dies war ein Spiegelkarpfen von 50 cm. Ich hatte lediglich zwei Bisse (beide erst nach Mitternacht). Das waren dann ein normaler Schnürsenkel-Aal und ein großer Schnürsenkel (ca. 50 cm). Beide zurückgesetzt!
Ein Stück weiter flussaufwärts waren meine Angelfreund Benni und Böhmi. An dieser Stelle wurde ein 50er Aal von Böhmi gefangen. Ein anderer Angler hatte auf Gummifisch noch nen kleinen Zander.


----------



## Flussbarschfan (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hab gestern nacht zwei in der Isar erwischt... so zwischen 22.30 Uhr und 23.15 Uhr... beide auf Tauwurm: 86 cm und 88 cm, beide knappe 3 Pfund!:k


----------



## Albino (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hallo!!

Bin so ebend vom Aalangeln zurück,hab einen Schnürsenkel erwischt um 23:30 sonnst tote Hose.Wetter war sehr windig und etwas frisch.Wollten heut nicht so recht die Burschen.|gr: Angelzeit-20:00-01:00 Gewässer-Schwinge bei Stade




Angeln macht Süchtig|bla: 


Mfg Albino#h


----------



## Veit (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hatte an der Weißen Elster nen schönen 70er Breitkopf auf Tauwurm mit Fischöl als Lockstoff und noch einen durch Festsetzen verloren.
Meine Angelfreund Benni und Böhmi saßen diesmal ein Stück flussabwärts und hatten 2 Aale (einer gut 60 cm und ein Schnürsenkel) sowie 2 kleine Welse.


----------



## webby234 (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ich war gestern auch an der Schwinge auf Aal aus. Wir haben an der Außenschinge (bei der Synphonie) geangelt. Nicht ein Biss. Dann haben wir es noch an einem Graben probiert, nix. 
Ich vermute, der Mond ist zu hell. Man brauchte ja gestern nicht mal ne Kopflampe, so hell war es. Obwohl wir nicht Vollmond haben.


----------



## msdstefan (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Gestern Abend, wieder in Holland:
2 Aale 40 und 65cm, ein Hecht 55-60cm.
Der kleine Aal und der Hecht schwimmen weiter. War insgesamt sehr wenig. Der größere Aal biss auf Köfi, der kleine auf Wurm.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Habe heute in der alten Elbe an einem Wasserfall 2 Aale in der Mittags und Nachmittagssonne gefangen. Beide haben auf halben Tauwurm an der Grundangel gebissen. Sie haben auch beide die Rute aus dem halter gerissen. Hatte die Wurmrute eigentlich nur nebenbei beim Matchangeln ausgelegt. Sie waren 55 und 65cm lang. Es waren Spitzköpfe. Hier sind auch Bilder:


----------



## Stefan6 (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Karpfenchamp

Petri zu den Aalen#6


----------



## Karpfenchamp (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Danke Stefan. Ich wünsche dir für dieses Wochenende auch viel Glück mit den Schleichern. Du wolltest doch auch noch auf aal gehen. Obwohl ich habe gar nicht speziell auf Aale geangelt


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hey Karpfenchamp! Petri zu den Aalen....! Hast da nette Kopfschüsse hinbekommen :q#6


----------



## Karpfenchamp (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Was meinst du denn? Die Löcher in den Aalköpfen?


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ja klar! Sieht aus wie sauberste Kopfschüsse  löl


----------



## Karpfenchamp (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Tja Qualitätsarbeit ist selten Silverpasi


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

löl Das ist gut so! #6


----------



## Veit (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War mit Angelfreund Christian an der Weißen Elster in Halle-Ammendorf. Es war kühler als gestern, dazu klar und fast Vollmond. Dementsprechend war wenig los. 
Christian hatte einen Biss auf Wurm, der Fisch ließ aber wieder los. Ich bekam zwei Bisse und habe immerhin einen davon in einen 64er Breitkopfaal verwertet. 

Vielleicht muss ichs ja mal mittags probieren.  Also @ karpfenchamp: Gut gemacht!!!


----------



## msdstefan (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Gestern Nacht 4 Aale zwischen 30 und 40cm alle außer der größte schwimmen weiter. Auf Köfi kam noch nen Zander von 55cm dazu. Alle Aale bissen in einem 4m tiefen Kanal dicht am Ufer über der Steinschüttung in nur 1m Tiefe.


----------



## Veit (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ msdstefan: Was hat denn der Aal bei euch für ein Schonmaß? Mit 40 cm wäre der hier noch untermaßig. Zurecht wie ich finde, denn an so einem Schnürsenkel ist doch beim besten Willen fast nix verwertbares dran.


----------



## msdstefan (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Das Mindestmaß ist hier bei 28cm. Die meisten Aale unter 50cm kann man vergessen. In Holland fängt man aber in manchen Kanälen an flachen Stellen total fette Aaale, die bei 50cm Länge schon 300gr. wiegen. Der 40er wog 220gr. Damit geht er gerade noch so zum räuchern.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Wa so niedrig ist bei euch das Maß. Ich würde jeden Aal wirklich erst ab 50cm mitnehmen. Sonst kannst du das wirklich vergessen. Ich werde meine guten auch räuchern


----------



## greg danielz (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

waren dieses wochenende in brandenburg an einem relativ großen see, der zum teil privat ist & haben uns glück versucht...:
am freitag wollten wir erstmal ein paar Köfis stippen und haben ungelogen in ca. 30 min statt plötzen oder so ca. 20 kleine schleie (von 5-20cm) rausgezogen, alle auf made knapp unter der oberfläche... hab ich noch nie erlebt, aber anscheinend verbutten die da alle... also nix brauchbares zum ködern, deshalb auf wurm...
gegen 1uhr nachts dann einen schönen 55er aal auf tauwurm direkt vorm schilf in ca 1m tiefe, sonst totenstille...

heute abend dann wieder mal im aalemannkanal (vom dem ja alle nur schlecht reden), nach 5 schönen Barschen auf grund...bis dann zum glück noch ein schöner 50er aal auf tauwurm... 
obwohl alle köder an ca. der gleichen stelle lagen, hat der aal NUR auf den Wurm gebissen, der nicht mit aroma getränkt war... komisch!
also, schöne nacht allen kollegen!


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



> komisch!


ne, normal 

mit den Lockstoffen muss man verdammt vorsichtig sein, man hat da ganz schnell zuviel drauf getan.. und dann ist´s ein Griff ins Klo ! 

Ich verwende zum Aalangeln nie Lockstoffe, weils meiner Meinung nach nix bringt.


----------



## Veit (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hatte vorhin an der Saale (Mündung eines Nebenarms) einen 61 cm langes Breitkopaal auf Tauwurm mit Fischöl als Lockstoff. Allerdings ein wenig hoffnungvoller Fang, denn es war der einzige Biss. Denke mal der Vollmond ist Schuld.


----------



## Veit (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Gestern abend grollte ein mächtiges Gewitter über Halle und das bedeutete für meinen Angelfreund Hendrik und mich ganz klar: AALDUELL Alte Tradition bei uns. 
Wir fischten oberhalb von einem Wehr, wo wir unter einer Brücke saßen und so nicht nass wurden. 
Obwohl die Bedingungen absolut gleich waren (gleiche Köder, Montagen, Lockstoffe und Ruten gestaffelt aufgestellt) hatte ich seltsamerweise viel mehr Bisse auf meine Würmer und konnte das Aalduell so auch gewinnen. 
Es ging 3:1 aus. Ich hatte neben den 3 Aalen noch einen kleinen Wels als Beifang und verlor noch einen Aal durch Ausschlitzen kurz vor der Landung.
Nun zum enttäuschenden Teil der ganzen Sache: Die Größe der Aale war eine totale Enttäuschung. Letztes Jahr hatten wir an dieser Stelle nur gute bis große Aale zwischen 60 und 90 cm gefangen.
Diesmal sah das ganz anders aus: Hendriks Aal hatte ca. 50 cm. Ich hatten einen ganz kleinen von vielleicht 30 und die anderen beiden waren auch nur in etwa 45 und 50 cm lang. (Alle gleich zurückgesetzt) Der ausgeschlitze ist auch nicht größer gewesen. 
Ich kann mir das nur dadurch erklären, dass wir dort im letzten Jahr die Aale nur im Spätsommer und Herbst gefangen hatten und es Blankaale waren. Aber zur jetzigen Jahreszeit wandern halt noch keine Aale ab, darum scheinen zur Zeit nur kleine an der Stelle zu sein. Naja, wenigstens hats gut gebissen. 

Nach dem Angeln war ich noch Tauwürmer sammeln und traf dabei den Boardie angelkumpel, welcher an einem Nebenarm der Saale fischte. Dort lief der Aal nicht. Nur ein kleiner Wels wurde gefangen.


----------



## honeybee (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Zum Verzweifeln. Eigentlich sollte es gestern nur zum Köfi Stippen los gehen, aber nachdem sich Gewitter ankündigten, blieben wir länger. 

Um die Zeit zu vertreiben pappte ich auf meinen Wurmhaken ein einzelnes Maiskorn und konnte ein großes Rotauge und einen Karpfen "verhaften". Beide wurden wieder dem kühlen Naß übergeben.

In dem Gewässer, wo wir waren, kann man nur mit Pose angeln und somit wurde der Wurm kurz über dem Grund angeboten. Ca. 21.30 Uhr kam der 1. Aalbiß. Angehauen und................fest!!!!!! Da das Wasser dort sehr klar ist, konnte ich meine Pose schön unter Wasser stehen sehen. Alles Neu macht der Mai.......also neuen Haken ran und weiter gehts.

Zwischenzeitlich konnte Ingolf einen kleinen Schnürsenkel verhaften und noch einen kleinen Karpfen.

Gegen 22.15 Uhr kam der nächste Aalbiß bei mir. Angehauen und ......FEST !!!! Auch diesmal sah ich meine Pose schön unter Wasser stehen. Ich hätte:v können.

Das war es dann für den Abend, denn eine Gewitterfront näherte sich und wir haben zusammen gepackt.

Nun meine Theorie. keine Ahnung ob sie stimmt #c 

Da es sich um einen alten Steinbruch handelt und dort eine menge Holz, Schienen und alte Loren herum liegen, hat der Aal dort prima Verstecke.

Er kommt also bis zur hälfte aus seinem Loch geschwommen, schnappt sich meinen Wurm und macht rückwärts zurück in sein Versteck.


----------



## sunny (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@honeybee

Deine Theorie sehe ich ähnlich. Geht uns im Mittelandkanal, wenn wir an der Steinpackung angeln, auch immer so. Wir können garnicht so schnell anschlagen, wie die Aale nach dem Anbiss wieder zwischen Steinen wieder verschwunden sind #d . Kleine Mistviecher, diese  .

Aber eines versteh ich bei dir nicht. Wieso reißt denn jedesmal die Pose ab? Wir verlieren in der Regel nur unser Vorfach.    

sunny #h


----------



## honeybee (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Die Pose hatte sich nur beim letzten mal mit verabschiedet, konnte sie aber wieder mit sehr viel Geschickt herausfischen |supergri  Ich sag mal so..wo Rohe Kräfte sinnlos walten |bla: 

Beim ersten mal ist nur das Vorfach ca. 3cm oberhalb vom Haken flöten gegangen.


----------



## Trader1667 (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@sunny wie siehts denn aus dieses Jahr am Mittellandkanal? Konnte damals bei Peine ein paar schöne Aale fangen. Ist das immer noch so? Warst Du mal wieder am Forellensee in Sievershausen?


----------



## sunny (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@Trader1667

Ich war dieses Jahr 5 mal am Mittellandkanal und habe gefangen 4 untermassige Zander und einen Aal, der so klein war, dass er versucht hat den Tauwurm mit dem Schwanz zu erschlagen und nicht zu fressen. Den Aal hatte ich ca. 10 cm vor der Schwanzflosse von außen gehakt. 

Also bisher nicht so doll.

Am Forellensee war ich noch nicht wieder. Ich denke mal, vorm Herbst gehe ich auch nicht mehr. 

sunny #h


----------



## Dorschi (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

so isses Honeybee! Geht mir hier in der Saale auch öfters so! Wenn die Aale nicht gerade laufen, hocken sie zur Hälfte in ihren Löchern und können sichndann schön schnell zurückziehen. Versuch mal, die Rute unter Spannung zu halten, und mehrfach oberhalb der Rolle mit der Handkante auf den Blank zu schlagen (ich hoffe, Du machst kein Karate). Eine andere Möglichkeit ist, einfach schnur zu geben und zu warten und zu hoffen, daß er sich freischwimmt. Passiert aber eher selten.
Beste Grüße


----------



## Flussbarschfan (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War letzte NAcht wieder an der Isar... hab den fehler gemacht schon um halb 9 rauszufahren... kein Autan => Festmahl für sämtliche Mücken Süddeutschlands#d  naja... ab ca 22 Uhr hats angefangen zu beißen.. oder sollte ich sagen zu knabbern.. ich weiß nich wieviele Anschläge ich versemmelt hab... denk aber, dass ich erst den 7ten Biss verwerten konnte... was ziemlich besch***en war, da ich nur 12 Würmer dabei hatte.... naja, der ersehnte Widerstand ließ allerdings nich auf einen aal hoffen... ein Aitel hat sich den Wurm geschnappt... ihm taten es in der Nacht noch 2 andere gleich... um 24.00 Uhr dann endlich das erhoffte aaltypische Rucken und Zuckeln in der Rute... Anschlag saß ausnahmsweise malö und ich konnte einen 67er landen.. wollte neu beködern, aber ... verdammt alle meine Würmer waren aufgebraucht... hab mir dann ne Handvoll Schnecken gesammelt und damit beködert... keine Aale, aebr zwei dicke Aitel ham noch zugelangt... Bilanz: 1 Aal, 5 Aitel (alle schwimmen wieder) und 10.000 Mückenstiche! Ich liebe angeln!:m 

ach ja.. heut bin ich nachdem ich um 2.00 Uhr im Bett war um 4.00 Urh wieder aufgestanden zum Hechtfischen... ums kurz zu machen.. nix erwischt, aber ich konnte zum ersten Mal nen hecht beobachten, der sich an meinem Rotauge zu schaffen gemacht hat: hatte es auf ca 70 cm Tiefe unter ner Pose ausgelegt... beim Einholen der Pose ist ihr n hecht (ca 60 - 70 cm denk ich) gefolgt... als ich die Psoe still stehn gelassen hab, hat er sie angestubst und sein maul ausgerissen.. konnt im klaren Wasser alles sehn.. auf alle Fälle hab ich dann nochmal kurz angezogen und der Köfi ist hochgedrückt worden und dann direkt vorm hechtmaul langsam abgesunken.. Hecht hinterher und hat das Rotauge beschnuppert und dann ins Maul genommen... hat allerdings nach n paar Sekunden wieder losgelassen... schade, aber das nächste Mal... wird die Psoe unauffälliger und der Haken besser versteckt.. und dann, ja dann, Bürschal nimm dich in Acht!


----------



## Veit (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Gewässer: Weiße Elster in Halle-Ammendorf
Angler: Benni, Böhmi und ich
Angelstellen: Benni und Böhmi hinter einer Brücke, ich ca. 200 Meter flussaufwärts in einer Außenkurve
Köder: Tauwurm
Fänge: Benni ein 50er Aal und eine kleine Güster, Böhmi 63er Aal und 2 Welse (40 und 45 cm), ich 2 Aale (69 cm und Schnürsenkel von ca. 45 cm)
Beißzeit: 23-24 Uhr
Wetter: klar, 15 Grad
Lockstoff: Böhmi und Benni hatten Top Secret Aalkiller, ich Exori "Aalwunder"

Wir hatten alle noch einige Fehlbisse, ich unter anderem einen richtigen Hammerbiss und nach dem Anhieb fest.


----------



## honeybee (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Wir waren heute auch nochmal los. Ich hatte eigentlich recht wenig Hoffnung wegen dem Vollmond. Am Gewässer angekommen, erwartete uns schon ein Bekannter.

Ingolf konnte gegen 22Uhr seinen ersten Aal in Schnürsenkelgröße fangen. Vorher überraschte er uns mit 4 Barschen, die dort in dem Gewässer eigentlich recht rar sind. (keiner war größer wie 20cm)

Um 22.30 Uhr bekam ich einen zaghaften, eigentlich Aal-untypischen Biß. Anhieb und sitzt...

Heraus kam dieser, recht dicker 61iger 






Köder war ein Tauwurm auf 8er Haken kurz über dem Grund angeboten mit 3,5g Pose

Keine 10 Minuten später folgte der nächste Biß. Leider schlitze  mir der Aal kurz vor der Landung aus. Schätzungsweise war er knappe 70cm :c und wieder schön dick.

Danach konnte Ingolf noch einen knapp 50iger landen, der Augen hatte, so groß wie ein 1 Cent Stück |supergri  Dieser wurde wieder zurückgesetzt.

Gegen 23 Uhr hatte ich dann noch einen Schnürsenkel der aber glücklicher weise kurz vor der Landung sich von dannen machte. 

Ab 23.30 Uhr war Ruhe und wir traten die Heimreise an. Alle Aale bissen kurz vor der Krautkante in ca. 4-5m Tiefe.

Zuhause angekommen erwartete und schon dieser Geselle in der Hoffnung noch den ein odere anderen Tauwurm zu erhaschen......Schlingel der :q


----------



## Albino (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hallo!
Bin so ebend vom Aal angeln zurück und konnte 2 Aale erwischen!Einen 62er und einen 58er beide bissen auf Tauwurm in 1,5 Metern tiefe dicht am Ufer.Gewässer war ein kleiner Vereinssee in Stade.Beiszeit war einmal um 23:00 und um 00:30.Hatte auch noch ein paar bisse aber alles nur sehr forsichtige Zupfer.Angelzeit war von 21:00 bis 01.00 bei sternenklarer Nacht.Die doch sehr hell war.



Angeln macht Süchtig|bla: 



Mfg Albino#h


----------



## chris_182 (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Datum:20.6. 21.00 - 1.00 uhr(fast vollmond?)

Gewässer: ein kleiner Graben der Spree

Angelstelle: ein kreuz wo 2 kleine gräben aufeinander treffen 

Tiefe: an einer kante die von 1m auf gut 3m absinkt 

Köder: halber tauwurm/dendrobena (grund)

Beißzeit: zwischen 22.30 und 0.00 uhr, ich hatte wrklich viele gute aalbisse, sodass ich teilweise meine zweite rute nicht mehr ins wasser bekam. aber sowie die bisse kamen, verschwanden sie auf einen schlag#c ?!

Fänge: leider konnte ich nur 3 untermßige aale landen . . .

ma schaun, ich mache heute meinen nächsten versuch an dieser stelle :q :q


----------



## MeRiDiAn (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Guten Morgen Chris !

Na dann wünsche ich Dir maximale Erfolge & dicke Aale, wo immer Du auch fischen bist 

Gehen aber anscheinend in diesem Jahr recht gut die Aale in der Spree.

Also viel Erfolg Dir ... basti  #h


----------



## chris_182 (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

moin moin

dankeschön, ja die scheinen dieses jahr gut zu laufen, zumindest an diesem tag, mal sehen was sich heute abend so tut . . .;+ 


achso, nur rein ergänzend, die stelle ist die, wo kamske und kreuzgraben sich treffen (vor der kurbelschleuse hier am damm)  

greetz chr!s #h


----------



## MeRiDiAn (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

alles klar .. die gute alte Stelle .. da hat mein Opa schon gesessen 
Ist & bleibt eine der besten für Aal ! Und easy erreichbar !
Ansonsten ists an der Insel gegenüber Alte B-Anstalt auch TOP ! Aber extra mitm Kahn von Dir bis da runter ist auch ganz schönes Stück ! Bis zur Kurbelschleuse hast es ja net weit ^^

Viel Erfolg heute Abend ... bei der Hitze wirds gut klappen !
Ansonsten kannste auch weiter vorne im Graben Richtung Kampe einfach Pose mit Wurm zwischen das Kraut stellen .. da gehts auch sehr gut !!!
Dicke lange Rute nehmen um die Aale gleich raus zu heben !

Gruss basti


----------



## msdstefan (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Montag Abend: zu zweit mit 4 Ruten 17 Aale zwischen 45 und 65cm auf Wurm in einem flachen Kanal auf Wurm. Wir angelten nur von 21-1 Uhr. Teilweise war kaum gegen die Bisse anzukommen. Der Kanal ist nur 50cm Tief und es beist nur an wenigen Stellen. 2m daneben tut sich nichts. Meine zwölf wogen zusammen 7 Pfund.
Dienstag Abend: selber Kanal, andere Stelle, zu zweit mit 4 Ruten 8 Aale zwischen 45 und 60cm auf Wurm.


----------



## Stefan6 (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Moin#h 

War letzte Nacht los,erst ging nix.Um halb 4 morgens konnte ich dann diese 2 Aale verhaften:m


----------



## Veit (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Habe eben ein Aalduell mit meinem Angelkumpel Hendrik an der Weißen Elster ausgetragen. Obwohl wir die Ruten gestaffelt aufgestellt hatten, siegte ich ganz klar mit 3:0. Die Aale hatten 60, 55 und ca. 40 cm und gingen alle auf Tauwurm mit Fischöl als Lockstoff. Als Beifang noch ne Güster. Hendrik hatte mit Top Secret-Aalkiller keinen Fang auf Wurm, aber immerhin einen kleinen Wels auf Köderfisch (ohne Lockstoff). Da sieht man mal wieder, dass Lockstoffe durchaus was bringen können. Den 60er Aal hab ich Hendrik geschenkt, die anderen beiden zurückgesetzt.


----------



## honeybee (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Datum: 23.06.05

Beißzeit: 22.45Uhr, 23.10Uhr und 23.25Uhr

Köder: Tauwurm auf 6er Haken an der Pose

3 Aale......51cm, 42cm und vom 3. habe ich leider kein Bild, da er beim landen schon vom Haken fiel. War aber Schätzungsweise um die 40cm 

Bei dem 42iger wunderte es mich nicht, das er den Wurm gefunden hat. Bei den großen Augen |supergri

P.s. Alle Fischlies schwimmen wieder


----------



## Albino (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Bin gerade vom Aalangeln mit nem Kumpel zurück.Wir haben insgesamt 4 Aale gefangen 2 von 30 bis 40 die wieder schwimmen durften,1 von 56 cm und 1 von 65 cm.Als beifang noch eine kleine Schleie von 18 cm die sich tatsächlich den 2er Wurmhaken reingezogen hat.Köder waren Tauwürmer.Gewässer war wie gestern ein Vereinssee in Stade zirka 1,5 Meter tief.



Angeln macht Süchtig|bla: 



Mfg Albino


----------



## chris_182 (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Datum:23.6. 21.15 - 0.30 uhr

Gewässer: ein kleiner Graben der Spree

Angelstelle:die selbe wie letztes mal, ein kreuz wo 2 kleine gräben aufeinander treffen 

Tiefe: an einer kante die von 1m auf gut 3m absinkt 

Köder: halber tauwurm oder auch ganzer mit picker, und eine mit fischchen

Beißzeit: ab dreiviertel 10 hat ich im 15 minuten takt einen biss oder aal,wobei mit zunehmender dunkelheit die bisse heftiger wurden die aale jedoch kleiner#c 

Fänge: insgesamt 5 aale und alle auf wurm, 21.45 einen 60er, 22.00 einen 30er, 22.15 einen 48er,22.45 einen 45er und halb 12 noch einen der so groß wa wie mein tauwurm :g 
ich hatte in der zeit bis etwa halb 12 wirklich fast permanent bisse wobei ich wieder nur wenige(5) verwerten konnte, hab diesmal auch die von veit mir erzählte technik angewendet -> konnte so immerhin mehr verhaften als den angeltag zuvor :m . .

gruß chris


----------



## Veit (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ chris 182: Petri Heil! 5 Aale am Abend sind schon ein gutes Ergebnis. Dass du soviele Fehlbisse hast ist normal, wenn viele kleine Aale vorhanden sind. Die bleiben halt oftmals nicht hängen, weil sie den Haken kaum reinbekommen. Versuchs mal mit kleinen Tauwurmstücken oder halben Würmern und etwas kleineren Haken, wobei ich denke, dass es andererseits auch nicht soviel bringt, wenn man dann ständig Schnürsenkel aus dem Wasser zieht.

@ all: War an der Saale (mündung eines Nebenarms). Als es noch hell war hatte ich sofort nach dem Auswerfen vier schöne Bisse auf Tauwurm von denen ich zwei verwerten konnte. Das waren ein kleiner Wels und ein 58er Spitzkopfaal. Ich dachte, die Aale würden richtig gut laufen, aber das war ein Trugschluss. Als es dunkel wurde auf einmal kein Zupfer mehr. Sehr kurios!!! Da ich diesmal allein war und flexibel bin, wechselte ich die Angelstelle und versuchte es unterhalb eines Wehrs. Dort hatte ich zwar nochmal zwei Bisse auf Tauwurm, die ich auch verwertet habe, aber es waren leider nur 2 Döbel.


----------



## Albino (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Bin gerade zurück und hab 3 Aale gefangen.2 kleine Schnürsenkel und einen 52er.Gewässer war die Schwinge bei Stade.Gebissen haben die Burschen auf Tauwurm,1 meter vom Rand entfernt.Hatte auch noch andere Bisse die ich leider nicht verwerten konnte.



Angeln macht Süchtig|bla: 



Mfg Albino


----------



## degl (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@all,


war am donnerstag im hh-hafen auf aal los von 18:00-24:00(rethebrücke)
konnte zwei stück verhafften(60 und 50 cm)
und erstaunlicherweise ca.15 handlange kaulbarsche(hab mein lebtaglang noch nie so viele in dieser grösse gefangen)
hatte ablaufend wasser und war einfach zu müde um weiter zu angeln,hätte aber zugern das auflaufende wasser probiert, ob`s dann mit den aalen besser geworden wäre?

gruß degl


----------



## chris_182 (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

morning,
ich war gestern auch noch mal los bei für mich optimalen bedingungen. bis 12 uhr hatte ich nur 3 bisse, wobei ich keinen verwerten konnte, ab um 12 schienen die aale dann doch noch zu "ziehen", leider nur fürne halbe stunde. fazit 2 aale, einer um die 30 und ein 47er auf tauwurm an der selben stelle wie die 2 tage zuvor.
mein vater war ca. 50 meter zum wehr hin gesessen bis um 12 und fing eine größere güster, nen barsch und nen aland . . .


ZUSATZ: ->  wie handhabt ihr das eigentlich mit gefangenen aalen, die ihr mitnehmen wollt, nimmt ihr die am gleichen abend noch aus oder hältert ihr sie irgentwie über nacht ??? 
MfG ChriS |wavey:


----------



## Veit (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ chris 182: Ich nehme töte den Aal normalerweise sofort und nehme ihn spätestens zum Ende des Ansitzes aus, meistens aber auch gleich sofort. Aber in letzter Zeit setze ich meine Aal meist zurück oder verschenke Exemplare über 60 cm, wenn ich nen Angelkumpel dabei habe, der ihn haben will. So erspare ich mir die Arbeit und weiß, dass die Aale an Leute gehen, die sie auch wirklich verwerten. Ich selbst esse nur aller paar Wochen  mal ne Aal, angle aber wahnsinnig gerne drauf.


----------



## greg danielz (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

waren auch heut nach wieder an diesem privatsee in nähe von mittenwalde (brandenburg)...
hatten von 20uhr bis 3:30 durchgehend bisse, und konnten 5 aale, alle auf wurm direkt am schilf, zwischen 45 und 55 cm landen.
obwohl wir nicht die leisesten waren & kumpels mit dabeiwaren, die sogar ein kleines feuer neben unserer angelstelle gemacht haben, war gut was los...

und die raubfische haben in der nacht so extrem viel gejagt.... wahnsinn...

Da gibts auch ein ganz komisches phänomen, denn es kam in der nacht 3 mal vor, dass in dem see (über 10 ha groß) plötzlich alle (bestimmt nicht alle, aber hunderte, wenn nicht tausende große) fische gleichzeitig aus dem wasser sprangen.... als wenn irgendenein signal kommt & alle spingen.... hatten mir einheimischen gesprochen & die haben das auch schonmal erlebt...
woran kann sowas denn liegen???


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Wann :24.6

Wo: asshausener mühlengraben(Vereinsgewässer,mit zulauf der Elbe)

Uhrzeit: 21uhr-1Uhr
Womit: je 2 Grundruten
Womit: Tauwurmstücke
Wer: Mein Kumpel und Ich
Fänge: Ich 13(von 48-69cm) mein kumpel 9(von 51-67cm)
Beißzeit: ab 22Uhr -oUhr(Stillstand und dann ablaufendes Wasser)

Fazit: Wir waren dieses Jahr zum ersten mal dort,und bestimmt nicht zum letzten mal!!!!Toller Angelabend:l 

Bis 22uhr viele kl.Barsche(18Stück) die unseren Tauwurmbestand deutlich reduzierten!!


----------



## Veit (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hatte eben an der Saale 3 Aale, einen kleinen Wels und nen Döbel. LEider waren die Aale mehr oder weniger Schnürsenkel. 2 50er und ein absolutes Baby von höchstens 30 cm. Alle zurückgesetzt! Köder: tauwurm


----------



## Skorpion (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Veit

sag mal, machst du überhaupt noch was anderes ausser Angeln gehen:q Von dir liest man hier jeden Tag   
Petri zu allen deinen Aalen :m


----------



## Veit (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ skorpion: Am September hab ich nicht mehr so viel Zeit dafür (Lehre). Das muss man jetzt mal ausnutzen


----------



## msdstefan (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hatte gestern Abend 2 Zander von 57cm und 59cm, dazu 6 Aale zwischen 50cm und 68cm (200-600gr.). Die meisten Fische bissen in einem breiten, 5m tiefen Kanal an der holländischen Grenze. Parallel dazu verlief ein 6m breiter, 1m tiefer Graben, in dem es von Köderfischen nur so wimmelte. Dort fing ich die 3 größten Aale auf Wurm. Der Rest biss auf Köderfisch.


----------



## greg danielz (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

wann? gestern abend, punkt 19 uhr

wo? tegeler fließ in berlin
köder? dendrobena-wurm
wer? ich mit kumpel
was? 1 Aal 50cm

wir sind hin, haben die angel ausgeworfen, und nach 2 minuten den aal rausgeholt...danach durchgehend bis 22:30 bisse, aber mehr als ein paar brassen war nichts mehr an fängen... schade, hatte gut angefangen ...


----------



## Veit (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Diese Woche läuft der Aal bei mir irgendwie nicht so recht.
War eben mit Angelkumpel Hendrik an der Weißen Elster in Halle-Ammendorf. Es gab zwar viele zaghafte Zupfer auf Wurm, aber nicht einen "richtigen" Biss.
Gestern hatte Hendrik immerhin einen Schnürsenkel-Aal an der Saale verbuchen können, allerdings hatten wir es da eher auf Zander abgesehen (erfolglos) und nur eine Rute mit Wurm bestückt.
Sonntag abend war ich mit Angelkumpel Christian an der Weißen Elster. Da hatten wir leider ebenfalls nix.

Was solls, es kommen wieder bessere Zeiten....


----------



## Hamburgspook (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@degl


Moin,

war gestern im HH-Hafen bei auflaufend Wasser.  Hochwasser gegen 22.30 Uhr.

Angelzeit von 19 - 22.15 Uhr. 
1 Biss = 1 Aal von 42 cm|uhoh: 
Sonst rein gar nichts. Keine Bisse. Das ist sehr selten.....

Bin sehr oft in letzter Zeit an der Elbe gewesen und es beisst nur richtig bei ablaufend Wasser. Egal ob Tag oder Nacht. Auflaufend kannst Du Dir echt sparen.

Also ein paar Tage warten und dann geht es Abends wieder los.

Gruß 
Hamburgspook


----------



## msdstefan (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Vorgestern: 1 Aal von 53cmund 360gr. in einem flachen Graben an der holländischen Grenze. Es biss extrem schlecht, nur ein Biss, der an Ort und Stelle einschlief und sich verbuddelte.
Gestern: auch nur wenige Bisse, 3 Aale von 45cm bis 59cm (420gr.). Alle Fische gingen auf Wurm in einem Kanal voller Seerosen. Insgesamt beißt es sehr schlecht die letzten Nächte.


----------



## Denny (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hallo,versuch es mal mit Leber ich hab vor kurzem damit 2 schöne aale gefangen.Die beißen wirklich gut darauf.
Gruß Denny


----------



## Veit (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War mit Angelkumpel Hendrik an der Saale. Wir haben es mit Köderfisch und Tauwurm probiert. Auf Fischchen garkein Biss, auf Wurm hatte ich mal ein paar recht kräftige Bisse nach Dunkelwerden, aber nur einen kleinen Wels konnte ich landen.


----------



## greg danielz (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Waren gestern wieder im Tegeler Fließ in Berlin (Norden).. und konnten zuerst statt Aal, 4 schöne Barsche landen, zwischendrin dann den ersehnten Aal (58 cm) und später noch ne ordentliche Schleie...
alles wieder mal auf halben Tauwurm....
und einige nicht verwertete Bisse... allerings hat nach 21 uhr nichts mehr gebissen! alles zwischen 18 und 21 uhr!


----------



## ug7t (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hatte gestern Abend (23:00 Uhr) 1 Aal im Vereinsgewässer (Teich, ca. 1 ha). Mein 2. Aal überhaupt und mit 54 cm der größte. 6er Wurmhaken mit einem Tauwurm (gedrittelt), etwa 1,5m vom Ufer, Tiefe vielleicht knapp 1m.

Andere Mitglieder des Vereins meinten, es wären wohl so ziemlich genau 3 Aale im Gewässer (sprich: kaum welche). Jetzt sinds nur noch 2|supergri

Ansonsten viele Bisse durch Barsche, aber alles sehr kleine, zw. 5cm und 10 cm. Die haben alle den 6er Haken voll inhaliert.

grüße,


----------



## msdstefan (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hatten gestern Abend zu zweit 6 Aale auf Wurm. Einer war winzig (30cm), 4 waren so um die 50-55cm, ca. 250-350gr. schwer und einer war ne echte Granate mit 960gr. und ca. 80cm. Trotzdem biss es nicht besonders gut. Da es regnete hatten wir uns mehr ausgerechnet.


----------



## Veit (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hatte diesmal wieder keinen Aal. Viele kurze Zupfer, aber ein einziger Hammerbiss auf einzelnen Tauwurm. 10 Minuten Drill und dann war das 30er Vorfach durch. Ich konnte keinerlei Druck ausüben, mein Gegenüber war wohl was riesengroßes. Einem großen Karpfen traue ich das nicht zu, alleinschon weil ich diese Burschen kenne. Für mich kommt nur ein Wels in Frage. Hatte an der selben Stelle bereits im vergangenen Jahr einen von knapp über 1 Meter landen können auch als Beifang beim Aalangeln. Dieser dürfte allerdings größer gewesen sein. Sehr ärgerlich, aber ich war halt nicht darauf eingestellt.


----------



## Gesangsverein (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

gestern war ich vor dem großen Unwetter etwa 30 min Anglen...hab dann in der kurzen Zeit am Main auch gleich nen 55iger Aal langen können (schön fett gefressen und auf Dendrobena, also die mittelgroßen Würmer)...gebissen hats wie blöd, nur schade, dass das Wetter einem die Tour vermießt hat


----------



## nordman (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@veit: das kann auch ein großer aal gewesen sein. ich sage ja immer, daß 30er mono als vorfach für aal zu schwach ist, das feilen die großen mit ihren reibeisenzähnen durch.


altmeister john sidley benutzte aus diesem grund auch nur stahlvorfächer, soweit gehe ich nicht, aber ne 40er mono halte ich für angemessen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ich war gestern 2Stunden im Harburger Hafen--Fänge 2 kleine (beide ca 40cm)Aale---die natürlich wieder schwimmen durfen:g


----------



## Veit (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ nordman: Ein Aal war das nie und nimmer!!!


----------



## nordman (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

maybe, ich war ja nicht dabei. ich wollte ja nur darauf hinaus, daß ich ein 30er monovorfach für kapitale aale für zu schwach halte.


----------



## Flussbarschfan (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

hab am 28ten nen schönen dicken 80er Aal aus der Isar geholt... knapp über 2 Pfund... leider ist der Fluss jetzt erstmal bis Mitte Juli gesperrt...:c


----------



## Richie (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Kanalfischen in Holland mit msdstefan,

Aale 2 / 54 u. 55cm je ca. 300g

plus 2 Zander
Stefan 74 cm 3020g
Richie  69 cm 2840g

War ein tolles Erlebnis ( Zander auf Ansage ) vielen Dank an Dich Stefan und einen schönen Urlaub wünsche ich. 
:l
Gruss
Richie


----------



## JonasH (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Jippie!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bin gerade zurück, konnte nen 67er Aal und nen 30er BArsch Fangen.. jetzt hab cih nur ein Problem, also es war mein erster Aal, morgen Mittag soll er gleich auf den Tisch kommen nur wie nehem ich ihn richtig aus??? Bitte GGGANZ schnelle Hilfe!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fish4fun (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

JonasH

einfach aufschneiden und ausnehmen wie bei jedem anderen Fisch. Eventuell kannst Du noch vorher die Haut abziehen. Die Haut kann aber auch dran bleiben. Dann schneidest Du den Aal in Portionsstücke und dann noch wie gewünscht Würzen und ab in die Pfanne oder Grill.

Gruß

Patrick


----------



## JonasH (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Alles kalr.. mache ich dann jetzt mal, danke!


----------



## ug7t (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hi,

nach meinem schnuckligen Aal vom Donnerstag in einem kleinem Vereinsteich (ca. 1ha) war ich gestern nochmal los. Zu zweit konnten wir jeder einen schönen Aal (wieder so ca. 55cm) auf Dendrobena bzw. Tauwurm (in Stücken) mitnehmen.

Mein Aal war der einzige Biss in 4 Stunden den ich hatte, Beisszeit war 00:00 bzw 00:15. Der erste Biss war sehr verhalten und gut uber die ganz leichte Pose zu beobachten, Dauer ca. 2-3 Minuten bis der Aal mit dem Wurm abgetaucht ist.

Der Biss auf meiner Rute kam beim einpacken eine 1/4 Stunde später, mein Aal hat den Wurm viel schneller genommen.

Beide Aale in Ufernähe, einer auf 2m Tiefe, der andere bei 1m.


----------



## msdstefan (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Gestern Abend war ich zunächst an einem Kanal, dessen Ufer Seerosenfelder aufweist. Auf Köfi bissen zwei Aale von 50cm und 52cm. Gegen 23:30 Uhr packte ich zusammen, um es noch an einem anderen Kanal in der Nähe zu versuchen. Zunächst startete ich an einem Bootshafen mit Büschen am Ufer. 1m vor der Spundwand biss ein weiterer Aal von 53cm auf Wurm. Es folgte ein Winzling von ca. 35cm. Wieder packte ich alles zusammen und zog 100m weiter zum Auslauf eines kleinen Schöpfwerkes. Hier bissen noch 3 kleine Aale von 30-35cm und einen von 52cm, alles auf Wurm. Alle Aale unter 50cm schwimmen wieder.
Insgesamt biss es eher enttäuschend. Nur an der letzten Stelle hatte ich so etwa alle 10min. einen Biss und gut zu tun.


----------



## Albino (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War gestern abend mit nem Kumpel zum Aal fischen 21:00-02:00 gefangene Fische 2 Aale,der eine 34 cm der andere 51 cm.Der kleine durfte natürlich wieder Schwimmen.Gewässer war ein kleiner Vereinsteich des SAV Stade.Alles im allen ein komischer Angelabend das Wetter war top die laune war auch sehr gut,nur der Aal wollte nicht so recht insgesamt nur 5 bisse die man meist nur ganz schwer erkennen konnte!Hatten gestern einfach keine Lust.Dafür waren die Mücken sehr aktiv!


Angeln macht Süchtig|bla: 


Mfg Albino#h


----------



## Veit (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Die lange Durststrecke (eine Woche ohne Aal) ging in dieser Nacht endlich zu Ende. Habe es an der Saale in Halle unterhalb meines Lieblingswehrs versucht. Brechstangen-Angeln war angesagt. Ich habe etliche Ecken angeworfen und die Würmer mindestens alle 30 Minuten gewechselt. Erholsam war das nicht unbedingt. Immerhin gab es ein paar vernünftige Bisse, auch wenn es wohl nicht alles Schleicher waren. Einen 59 cm langen Wehr-Aal konnte ich aber gegen 1 Uhr immer. Ein weiterer in ähnlicher Größe ist mir beim Rausheben noch abgefallen. Desweiteren noch eine Riesengüster und ein halbstarker Döbel.

Heute abend gehts dann an die Elbe in Magdeburg, da erhoffe ich mir ein paar mehr Aale.


----------



## Mühle (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Bei optimalen Bedingungen gestern abend am Rhein bei Bonn Bisse ohne Ende. Ergebnis: Nur kleine Aale, von denen keiner auch nurernsthaft beanspruchen konnte, von mir mitgenommen zu werden. Sehr schade um diesen vielversprechenden Abend. Ich denke, es lag an einer für den derzeitigen Wasserstand falschen Platzwahl.:-(

Gruß Mühle


----------



## voice (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

wo warst du denn mühle???
voice


----------



## Mühle (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

An "der Stelle"

Aber die hat mich bis auf weiteres das letzte Mal gesehen. Letztes Jahr fing ich dort bis Anfang Juli etwa 10 gute Aale und danach nur noch Kleinzeug. Konzentriere mich nun auf andere Ecken denke ich.

Warst du auch nochmal los?

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Veit (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

So hier noch ein kleiner Bericht von der letzten Nacht an der ELbe in Magdeburg. 
Geangelt haben die Boardies Counter-Striker, alexx, mein Angelkollege Ditmar und ich.
Für Ditmar habe ich mich sehr gefreut. Er hat jahrelang keinen Aal mehr gefangen und diesmal 6 Stück in einer Nacht, ich hatte 5 + eine Brasse. Jeder 4 maßige (50 - 60 cm). Counter-Striker blieb nur bis Mitternacht und hatte bis dahin leider nur einen untermaßigen Aal und eine Brasse. alexx hatte irgendwie garkein Glück. Er blieb bis ca. 3 Uhr, konnte aber trotzdem nix fangen. Ein anderer Angler aus Magdeburg, der auch noch an der Stelle saß konnte aber nix fangen obwohl er verbotenerweise sogar mit 3 Ruten geangelt hat. 
Es hat leider ab MItternacht in Strömen geregnet und war sehr windig, aber wir konnte ja mit dem Auto zum Glück vor den Ruten parken. Denke, dass dieser Wetterwechsel sich nicht unbedingt positiv ausgewirkt hat, wobei Ditmar und ich sich ja nicht unbedingt beschweren können. Für mich wars die bislang beste Aalnacht des Jahres. Aber an der Stelle ist noch mehr drin, wie ich aus eigener Erfahrung weiß. Nächste Woche Donnerstag voraussichtlich nächster Versuch.


----------



## voice (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

doch ich war nochmal los....eine nacht in dollendorf auf meiner krippe......nicht ein biss......
voice


----------



## msdstefan (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Gestern Abend in Holland: 3 Aale auf Wurm von 52cm, 53cm und 67cm, Gesamtgewicht 1200gr. Nach den Regenschauern hatte ich mir eigentlich mehr versprochen, aber ich hatte auch nur von 21-0 Uhr Zeit, da ich heute arbeiten muss. Es gab kaum weitere Bisse. Irgendwie haben die Aale wohl zu viel zu fressen im Moment.


----------



## Lucius (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Bin seit Samstag Offizieller Fischereischeinbesitzer und habe am Montag und Gestern hier am Main auf Aal geangelt.Am Montag hatte Ich mehrere Bisse, wobei nur einer aus dem Wasser kam (45 cm) und ein großer in der Steinpackung verloren ging. Gestern nur 1 Biss , dafür aber stramme 74 cm! #6 

Frage in die Runde, wie tötet ihr eure Aale? Habe zwar ein Schlagholz und mein Messer, aber einen großen Aal mit dem Messer genau ins Herz/Hirn  zu treffen ist meiner Meinung fast unmöglich, und meine sehen durch mein Messer (vieleicht etwas zu groß) dann immer aus wie Sau....

Greetz
Lucius


----------



## Mühle (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Lucius

Ins Herz oder Hirn treffen ist auch nicht Sinn der Sache. Vor kurzem gab's in diesem Forum ein Thema eigens zu dem Töten von Aalen. Schau da mal rein, da steht alles wissenswerte + ein paar abschreckende Beispiele drin.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Veit (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hier nochmal kurz die Meldung von 3 Aalen aus der Saale: 81 cm, ein 60er und ein Schnürsenkel. Alle auf Wurm.
Waren nicht die einzigen Fänge des Abends. Der Rest unter Aktuelle Raubfischfänge.


----------



## Dorschi (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Bei uns lief es auch gestern. Angelkumpel Angelkumpel   (Insiderwitz) einen 67er und ich einen 58er Spitzkopf und einen 72er Breitkopf voll mit Krebsen. Dazu noch gute Brassen und Waller in kleinen Größen als Beifang.


----------



## Veit (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Dorschi: Na also, da sage noch einer, dass die Aale nach einem Wetterumschwung nicht laufen!
Petri Heil!


----------



## msdstefan (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Gestern Abend an einem flachen Kanal: 1 Aale 52cm und eine Schildkröte auf Wurm!!!
Das Vieh hatte Streifen, Krallen und einen langen Hals. Das Maul sah eher aus wie ein Schnabel. Hab sie natürlich schwimmen lassen.


----------



## Lechfischer (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Also bei mir läuft zur Zeit nur sehr wenig um nicht zu sagen garnichts mit Aal


----------



## Veit (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Heute selbe Stelle wie gestern. Das Ergebnis war allerdings diesmal total besch... Ein einziger Biss, der nen Schnürsenkel-Aal brachte. Das war alles!


----------



## ug7t (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hi,

war gestern wieder auf Aal-Jagd am Vereinsteich (abflusslos, grundwassergespeisst). 
Hatte 2 Aale, einen auf Tauwurm, einen auf Dendrobena. Beide in Ufernhähe bis 00:00 Uhr, danach nur noch ein Biß (verrissen).

Leider waren die Kollegen nur etwa 40 bis 45 cm lang, daher schwimmen sie wieder.

grüße


----------



## Veit (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War gestern abend an einem Nebenarm der Saale. Ergebnis: ein kleiner Aal, ein kleiner Wels und eine Güster. Angelkumpel Micha, der mit an meiner Stelle saß erwischte auch einen kleinen Wels und eine Güster. Unser guter Dorschi hat sich ein Stück flussabwärts mitten ins Gestrüpp gesetzt und fing dort 2 Aale (58 cm und untermaßig) und eine Güster.


----------



## Fabian89 (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

ich hab gestern nacht einen aal mit tauwurm gefangen.
war nur so 50-60 cm. schwimmt natürlich wieder.
ne brasse hab ich auch noch gefangen...


----------



## Interesierter (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Veit

Unsere letzten 3 Aale (80,67,65 cm) hatten alle Schnecken im Darm sowohl Nackt- als auch von der größe her Weinbergschnecken. Hast du sowas auch schonmal beobachtet? Oder schonmal mit Schnecken geangelt?


----------



## radioaktive (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hallo zusammen wollte mal nen super geilen Fang melden Gestern Abend 23:23 Uhr und 23 Sek. (kein Witz meine Frau hat mir just in dem Moment wo der Fisch gebissen hat ne SMS geschrieben) bis auf einen rot/schwarzen Wobbler ein 59cm und 1,6 Kg schwehrer Rapfen. geiler Abend. habe danach eingepackt denn man soll sein Glück nicht herraus fordern


----------



## radioaktive (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

ich habe es leider zuspät gesehen das mein verheriger Eintrag nicht hier her passt Sorry war aber trotzdem Geil. Aale habe ich vor drei Tagen im Vereinsgewässer gefangen 4Stk. um die 38 und einen um 56cm alle auf Bienenmade 8ter Haken 1,50m Vorfach von 23:00 - 1:30 Uhr.


----------



## Adrian* (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

hab von gestern auf heute en 49er auf der feederrute gefangen, die nächsten kommen heute...


----------



## Veit (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Interessierter: Nein haben wir hier noch nicht gehabt. Bei uns haben die Aale fast nur Bachflohkrebse im Magen, ganz vereinzelt findet sich auch mal ein Fischchen. Dorschi hatte vor ein paar Tagen auch einen Aal, der 2 Flusskrebse im Magen hatte. Nacktschnecken hingegen noch nie. Probiert habe ich es mit diesem Köder trotzdem schon, aber keinen Biss drauf bekommen.  
Ürbrigens: Petri zu deinen schönen Aalen!


----------



## Veit (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Bei mir ging am vergangenen Abend an der Saale nix. Habe es an drei verschiedenen Stellen versucht. Der einzige, wenn auch recht große Fang, war ein 60 cm langer Döbel. Mit Aal ging aber nix.
Auch von Angelfreunden, die an anderen Plätzen angeln waren, bekam ich keine Aalfangmeldungen.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> hab von gestern auf heute en 49er auf der feederrute gefangen, die nächsten kommen heute...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Catch and Release!!




.


----------



## Veit (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Thilo (NRW): Ich glaube jeder von uns kann sich denken, dass du mit deinem Beitrag darauf anspielst, dass der Aal tot ist und Catch&Release in Adrians Signatur steht. Ganz unverblümt gesagt: Auf solche Beiträge wie den deinigen kann ich verzichten und ich denke viele andere sehen es auch so. Catch&Release heißt nicht JEDEN Fisch zurückzusetzen. Ich setze sicherlich 95 % meiner Fänge zurück und finde C&R eine sehr gute und sinnvolle Sache (wie auch in meiner Signatur zu lesen ist), dennoch nehme ich hin und wieder auch mal einen Fisch zu essen mit oder um ihn guten Verwandeten oder Freunden zu schenken. Ich gehe nie mit der Einstellung ans Wasser, unbedingt etwas für die Pfanne mitnehmen zu wollen, sondern meine Fänge größtenteils zurückzusetzen. Dennoch nehme ich mir das Recht, was einem jeden Angler zusteht heraus gelegentlich einen maßigen Fisch sinnvoll zu verwerten oder ihn wiegesagt zu verschenken, wenn ich weiß dass er dann auch sinnvoll verwertet wird. Und ich wünsche, deswegen nicht von irgendwem blöde angemacht zu werden und finde es sch... wenn anderen Boardies dies wiederfährt. Denke über deine Verhalten nach!


----------



## Mr. Lepo (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

mmh mal wieder das leidige Thema, mir flutschen auch hin und wieder Fische beim abhaken aus der Hand.
Wenn ich aber bock auf Fisch habe dann gibt es was auf den dasel! Habe heute nen 72er Aal auf Madenbündel in
3m tiefe gefangen. Der geht mir nächste Woche geräuchert durch den Magen


----------



## Interesierter (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Veit

Werden das mit den Schnecken mal weiter beobachten. Liegt vielleicht auch am Gewässer ist ein kleiner Fluss/Bach max, 1,50 m breit und so um die 50 bis 60 Tief, der ist bis an den Wasserrand vom Ufer her zugewachsen. Dort gibts Unmengen von Schnecken, da fallen sicher auch mal welche ins Wasser. 

Da Ihr eher an der Saale angelt und nicht in kleineren Gewässern, wird sowas bei euch sicher auch nicht so oft vorkommen. 

@ Thilo

Das solltest du wohl jeden selber überlassen.


----------



## ug7t (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Also ich bin gestern ohne Aal geblieben. 

Lags am Wetter?
Lags am Mond?

#c#c#c


----------



## Albino (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hallo!


Heute Aalangeln in der Oberschwinge bei Stade!Angelzeit 19 - 23 Uhr.Ergebnis 3 Aale,2 Schnürsenkel auf Wurm und 1en schönen 60 cm Aal auf Grasshüpfer!Als Beifang noch einen 25 cm Barsch.
Hat schon mal jemand von euch einen Aal auf Grasshüpfer gefangen?Bei mir war es das erste mal.Hatte übrigens auf besagten Hüpfer drei richtig schöne Bisse.



Mfg Albino|wavey:


----------



## Veit (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War an der Saale in Halle an meinen Lieblingswehr. Erstmal schnell nen Döbel gewobbelt, dann die Wurmruten raus. Bis kurz nach Mitternacht kamen 2 schöne Wehraale von knapp 60 und ca. 65 cm (beide released und daher nicht genau gemessen), ein 56 cm langer Döbel und noch ein kleinerer zusammen. 
Die Generalprobe für meinen Aalansitz an der Elbe heute abend ist also gelungen.


----------



## msdstefan (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hier ist mein letzter Bericht vom Aalangeln in Holland.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=812243#post812243


----------



## Veit (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Wir (Boardi Counter-Striker, mein Angelkollege Ditmar und ich) haben in der vergangenen Nacht an der Stromelbe in Magdeburg 9 Aale gefangen. Alle auf Tauwurm. Counter-Striker war diesmal am erfolgreichsten und fing 3 Aale (zwei schön fette 65er und nen 55er) sowie eine Brasse. Ich hatte 2 maßige Schleicher (55 und 50 cm) sowie nen Schnürsenkel. Bei Ditmar waren es 2 Schnürsenkel und ein schöner 65er. 
Für diese Stelle alles in allem aber ein eher schlechtes Ergebnis. Hing wohl mit dem stetig stark steigenden Wasserstand zusammen, durch den sich auch laufend Dreck in der Schnur ansammelte.


----------



## Adrian* (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@Thilo (NRW) 

hätte ich gern gemacht, wär nur schön wenn ich mein vorfach wieder aus dem heraus bekommen hätte...


----------



## msdstefan (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Gestern Abend lief leider nichts mit Aal. Auf Wurm ging nur ein Barsch von 42cm und 1030gr. Meine Schwiegereltern freuen sich schon drauf .
Ich meld mich erstmal ab bis Ende August und mach Urlaub in Thailand. Petri heil euch allen.


----------



## honeybee (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War heute auch mal wieder am Wasser.

Nach anfänglichem Stippen mit mäßigem Erfolg sollte es dann endlich auf Aal gehen. Rute aufgebaut oder wollte sie aufbauen....Hatte ich die Spitze in der Hand mit Ring. #c 

Und keine Ersatzruten weiter mit. Also kurzer Hand umgebaut und dann ging es mit der Feederrute eben weiter, obwohl ich da kein so gutes Gefühl dabei hatte.

Gegen 21.45 Uhr, was für das Gewässer sehr zeitig ist, konnte ich den ersten Aal verhaften. Der Knilch hatte wohl so um die 45cm und durfte wieder schwimmen.

Einige Bisse gab es noch bis ca. 22.45 Uhr und danach war Ruhe.


----------



## Albino (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Bin gerade vom Aal fischen an der Schwinge zurück.Angelzeit 21.00-02.00.

Gefangen 1 Aal 69, 1 Zander 72 cm, 2 Barsche 15 und 30 cm

Geangelt wurde mit Tauwurm und Köfi.




Mfg Albino#h


----------



## Interesierter (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Gestern 2 Aale einer mit 65 und einer und ein Schnürsenkel. Dazu kamen noch ein Barsch und ein paar Döbel, alle Fänge auf Tauwurm.


----------



## Veit (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hatte einen 68 cm langen und 600 g schweren Breitkopaal unterhalb eines Saalewehrs auf Tauwurm. Rute war zwar von meinem Angelkollegen, aber ich habe sie für ihn ausgeworfen, den Biss verwertet und den Aal gelandet.


----------



## Counter-Striker (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Veit , nur einen Aal gefangen ? Ging bei deinen Ruten denn garnichts ? #c  ;+


----------



## Veit (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Wenig... Ein paar wenige Fehlbisse hatten wir noch. Saale ist stark gesunken. Warum kann das nicht auch an der Elbe so sein.


----------



## Counter-Striker (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

das ganze Wasser aus der Saale ist jetzt in die Elbe geflossen .... damit sind 2 sehr gute Gewässer schwer beangelbar


----------



## Veit (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Der Aalansitz an der Elbe in Magdeburg war zumindest für mich ein absoluter Erfolg. Ich hatte die bislang beste Aalnacht meines Lebens. 12 AALE konnte ich allein fangen. Zwar mit maximal 60 cm keine Riesen, aber größtenteils waren sie schon maßig (Mindestmaß 45 cm). Alle auf Tauwurm mit Top Secret-Aalkiller als Lockstoff. Mein Angelkumpel Hendrik, mit dem ich nach Magdeburg gefahren war hatte obwohl wir die Ruten gestaffelt ausgelegt hatten nur 5 Aale, eine Brasse und eine Güster. Boardi Karpfenchamp fing bis 1 Uhr 3 Aale, eine Güster und eine Ente (in der Schnur verheddert), welche ich allerdings landen musste und befreien musste. Counter-Striker war zwar auch die ganze Nacht durchgeblieben, aber obwohl die Aale ja super liefen blieb er ohne Fangerfolg. Tja, die Jungs müssen halt alle noch ein bisschen üben, wenn sie mich mal richtig abkochen wollen.  :g   
Morgens waren Hendrik und ich dann noch an einem Waldsee in Magdeburg und konnten noch ein paar kleine Hechte fangen.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Leute ihr habts ja schon gelesen. Leider waren bei mir nur 2 von 3 maßig. Der eine 45cm und der andere 46cm. Dafür waren sie aber ganz schön dick so dass sie bald inder Räuchertonne landen. ich habe ja jetzt schon 4 Aale für die Tonne im Tiefkühlfach. Habe von Veit und seinem Freund noch ein paar Bilder gemacht.:m 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=30192

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=30193

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=30194


----------



## ug7t (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hier war gestern auch gutes Aalwetter. Hatte 2 Aale am Vereinsteich, das ist dort ganz gut, meine beste Quote bisher.

Ein Aal von 51 cm auf Denrobena, Tiefe ca. 1m
Ein Aal von 59 cm auf Tauwurm, Tiefe ca. 1,5m

Beide mit Pose, auf Grund ging nichts, Beisszeit 23:30 bis etwa 00:30.

grüße,

_Bild eingefügt





_


----------



## Veit (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Die letzte Nacht war ich nochmal an der Elbe in Magdeburg Aalangeln. Diesmal allein. Und leider wenig erfolgreich!
Diesmal konnte ich nur 4 Aale landen. Das schlimme daran war vorallem, dass gerade mal einer davon maßig war. Und es kam noch besser! Ein paar schöne Beifänge gingen auch an den Haken: 2 Güstern und ein Kaulbarsch. Die Krabben ließen sich auch nicht bitten und klauten mir fünf Haken. 
Insgesamt hatte ich weniger Bisse als gestern, aber vorallem ziemlich viele Fehlbisse, was an der Stelle eigentlich ungewöhnlich ist.


----------



## Counter-Striker (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Der Aalansitz an der Elbe in Magdeburg war zumindest für mich ein absoluter Erfolg. Ich hatte die bislang beste Aalnacht meines Lebens. 12 AALE konnte ich allein fangen. Zwar mit maximal 60 cm keine Riesen, aber größtenteils waren sie schon maßig (Mindestmaß 45 cm). Alle auf Tauwurm mit Top Secret-Aalkiller als Lockstoff. Mein Angelkumpel Hendrik, mit dem ich nach Magdeburg gefahren war hatte obwohl wir die Ruten gestaffelt ausgelegt hatten nur 5 Aale, eine Brasse und eine Güster. Boardi Karpfenchamp fing bis 1 Uhr 3 Aale, eine Güster und eine Ente (in der Schnur verheddert), welche ich allerdings landen musste und befreien musste. Counter-Striker war zwar auch die ganze Nacht durchgeblieben, aber obwohl die Aale ja super liefen blieb er ohne Fangerfolg. Tja, die Jungs müssen halt alle noch ein bisschen üben, wenn sie mich mal richtig abkochen wollen. :g
> Morgens waren Hendrik und ich dann noch an einem Waldsee in Magdeburg und konnten noch ein paar kleine Hechte fangen.


 

Jaja Veit ! Was warn das letztes mal ? Da habe ich dich abgekocht


----------



## Veit (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Naja ganz knapp mit 3:3 durch Größe der Fische  Aber ich hätte mich wirklich gefreut, wenn du bei diesem Mal auch ein paar Aale gefangen hättest.


----------



## Fabian89 (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

ich hab gestern nacht an einen kleinen fluss von 10-1 uhr 2 aale gefangen.
der eine so um diie 40, der andere so um die 60. beide auf tauwurm.
insgesamt haben wir dort mit 4 anglern 6 aale gefangen


----------



## Lucius (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War gestern am Main und habe mit 65 cm endlich mal wieder einen "vernünftigen" Aal verhaftet,...nach den letzten 2 Wochen Durststrecke auch für die Motivation mal wieder bitter nötig...., ansonsten 2 Welse mit 40 und 50 cm....hm ...irg. ist der Main dieses Jahr nicht sehr fängig..

Greetz
Lucius


----------



## Hamburgspook (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Moin,

wo ist Veit ????????????
5 Tage ohne angeln...............
Werden heute Abend im HH-Hafen auf Aaljagd gehen.

Vorraussetzungen: mittel. Ablaufend Wasser, Wind Nord-West, steigender Luftdruck schon mal gut, Vollmond schlecht.

Bericht folgt.

Gruß
hamburgspook


----------



## Hamburgspook (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Moin,

gestern Abend Hafen, ich ein Aal 51 cm.Wind und Kraut ohne Ende. Wohl einer der am härtesten zu befischenden Gegenden im Hafen. 180 gr Kralle schwamm weg wie ne Feder. Rest siehe Schuppenaale.

Gruß
Hamburgspook


----------



## Interesierter (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Waren gestern auch unterwegs aber hatten nicht einen Biss auf Tauwurm.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Hamburgspook schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> wo ist Veit ????????????
> 5 Tage ohne angeln...............
> ...


 
Veit hat sich vorgenommen erst Dienstag wieder auf Aal zu gehen. Zur Zeit angelt er jeden Tag mit der Spinnrute auf Hecht und Zander.:m Also er angelt schon aber zur Zeit nicht auf Aal. 



Werde heute Nacht auf Aal gehen. Ich werde wieder in der Elbe angeln


----------



## Veit (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Karpfenchamp hat recht. War in den letzten Tagen nur Spinnfischen. Leider mit wenig Erfolg! Statt der erhofften Hechte und Zander gabs nur Barsche und Döbel, obwohl ich an Gewässern war die mir empfohlen wurden bzw. wo ich selbst schon gut gefangen habe. Naja, "wenns sch.. läuft, dann läufts halt sch..." wie Olli Kahn sagen würde.
ABER ich bin vorhin doch mal wieder Aalangeln an der Weißen Elster in Halle-Ammendorf gewesen. Es tat sich wenig. ein Schnürsenkel-Aal hing zum Schluss dran als ich die Rute einpacken wollte. Davor hatte ich noch einen heftigen Fehlbiss und einen kleinen Wels. An der Elbe versuche ich es dann auf jeden Fall am Dienstag mal wieder.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Datum: 23-24 Juli
Zeit: 21-1Uhr
Gewässer: Elbe bei Magdeburg
Köder:Tauwurm
Montage: 150g u. 100g Laufbleimontagen
Beißzeit: 21:30-23Uhr
Fänge: 1 Aal(51cm) bei mir und bei unserem Bekannten ein Aal von 47cm.
Vorkommnisse: 2 Schnürsenkel sind mir beim Rausheben abgefallen und der eine angler hat  Wollis an der schnur rausgezogen


----------



## Veit (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Mein Angelfreund Hendrik und ich waren zum Aalduell an der Saale in Halle unterhalb Wehr Trotha. Nur wenige Bisse, ich wurde knapp mit 0:1 abgekocht. Hendriks Aal hatte aber nur ca. 50 cm (released). Desweiteren hatte jeder nen großen Döbel (ca. 50 cm). Meiner hat beim Biss einen solch harten Run hingelegt, dass ich eigentlich schon an einen großen Karpfen oder Wels geglaubt hatte.


----------



## Interesierter (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Gestern 2 Schnürsenkel auf Tauwurm, die größeren wollen irgentwie nicht mehr.


----------



## ug7t (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hab gestern das relativ gute Wetter am Abend für einen Aalansitz am Vereinsgewässer (Teich, ca. 1 ha) genutzt.

Fänge: einige kl. Barsche auf Tauwurmstücke.

1 Aal (52cm) auf Denrobena Wurm. Wieder an einer sehr flachen Stelle in Ufernähe.

grüße,


----------



## koh (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Habe gestern einen Aal von 53cm auf Tauwurm gefangen. Aber bis auf den einen lief garnichts.


----------



## Veit (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War eben mit ein paar Kumpels an der Saale. Naja, eigentlich wollten wir eher mal einen trinken, aber zwei andere und ich haben auch die Angeln ausgeworfen. Gebissen hats so gut wie garnicht. Hab dann zum Kontrollieren rausgeholt und es war ein untermaßiger Aal bei mir dran. Der einzige des Abends.


----------



## magic.j (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

HI Leute,

am WE habe ich an unserem Vereinssee einen Aal mit 80cm landen können,war ganz schön dick.

Ausserdem wurde in dieser Nacht auch noch ein Waller gefangen mit 1,42m und 24kg,auch net schlecht,oder?Habe ihn gesehen,hatte schon ein kleines Bäuchle *ggg*


Mfg
magicj


----------



## Interesierter (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Gestern mal wieder einen 65 cm Aal überlistet, war aber der einzigste Biss am ganzen Abend.


----------



## Veit (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hier das Ergebnis beim Elbe-Aalansitz der beiden Boardis Counter-Striker und Karpfenchamp sowie meiner Wenigkeit an der Elbe in Magdeburg. 

Karpfenchamp hatte leider bloß 1 Aal von 54 cm, wurde aber auch schon 1 Uhr abgeholt. 
Counter-Striker hatte 3 Aale (ein 46er und 2 Schnürsenkel) ging aber auch schon etwas früher als ich.
Ich hatte 7 Aale (davon 5 maßige und auch zwei schöne von gut 60 cm dabei) und als Beifänge einen 65er Rapfen, der beim Einholen der Montage den Wurm schnappte sowie 2 Güstern und eine Brasse. 
Alle Fänge haben wir auf Tauwurm gemacht, ich hatte auch Lockstoff (Top Secret Aalkiller) benutzt. Bis kurz nach Mitternacht hatte es relativ schlecht gebissen, richtig gut liefs dann erst vor dem Morgengrauen.


----------



## Interesierter (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Veit

Kann man etwas gegen Döbel beim Aalansitz als Beifang tun? Manchmal nerven die ganz schön.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Naja ihr habt ja schon gelesen dass ich leider nur einen hatte. Aber wenigstens war der maßig. Zum Glück war es mit den Wollhandkrabben gestern nicht gan so schlimm. Nur einen haken habe ich verloren. Die tauwürmer wurden sonst auch kaum von den Viehchern attackiert. Kennt einer von euch in oder um Wernigerode ein gutes Aalgewässer wo man es versuchen kann? Habe noch einige Bilder. 

1) Veit mit einem 61er Aal
2) Ich mit meinem 54cm Aal. Ist aber schlecht zu erkennen da es schon in der Dämmerung war aber noch zu hell für Blitzlicht.#d


----------



## Veit (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Interessierter: Da kenne ich leider auch kein Gegenrezept.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Weiß keiner ein gutes Aalgewässer in oder um Wernigerode?


----------



## Veit (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Bin letzte Nacht mit Boardi Counter-Striker wieder Aalangeln an der Elbe in Magdeburg. Diesmal mit relativ wenig Erfolg. 
Hatte zuvor schon an der Alten Elbe auf Rapfen geangrlt und dabei ging schon nix, dann schlitzte mir auch noch ein Zander auf Gummifisch aus.  
Beim Aalangeln gab es dann nur wenige Bisse. Counter-Striker hatte 3 Aale (davon 2 maßige) und eine Brasse, ich hatte 4 Aale (davon 3 maßige inklusive einem schöner 65er dabei) sowie ein 55er Welslein. Da gabs schon bessere Aalnächte!
War dann morgens noch am Prester See Spinnfischen. Diesmal gabs keinen HEcht, nur ein 30er Barsch schnappte einen silbernen Heintz-Blinker.


----------



## Tyron (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Moin Jungs

Wann: Vorgestern abend
Uhrzeit: 11 - 11.20 Uhr
Gewässer: Regenrückhaltebecken
Köder: Wurm
Fänge: 1 Rotauge und ein Schnürsenkel von 39cm
Sonstiges: Ein verkorckster Abend. Erst kommt mein Kumpel viel zu spät bei mir an, dann sind wir endlich gegen 10 vor 11 am Gewässer. Um 20 nach 11 bekommt mein Kumpel nen Anruf, er solle doch bitte seine Freundin vom Bahnhof abholen. Schöne *******! Alleine hatte ich dann auch kein Bock mehr.
Naja, egal, werden morgen oder heute nochmal los...


----------



## Franz_16 (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hi, 
wir waren gestern auch mal wieder unterwegs.... 

Einmal 72er Schnürsenkel und einmal Standard 

Beisszeit: 2.30 Uhr 
Köder: Tauwurmbündel


----------



## honeybee (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

So.....nach dem Unwetter ist vor dem Unwetter....

Also ging es am Abend noch mal fix zum angeln. Mit 5 Würmern in der Büchse..dank der Trockenheit.

Gegen 21Uhr ein seltsamer Biss. Ganz leichtes zuppeln an der Pose. Ich vermutetet ja sofort einen räuberischen Barsch der die 6g Pose nicht unter bekommt. Das Schauspiel schaute ich mir eine zeitlang an und entschied mich dann doch mal nachzuschauen.

Und was kam zum Vorschein....ein schöner 51iger....seit langem mal wieder ein Aal.

Nachdem es dann wieder rings herum angefangen hatte zu blitzen und zu grollen, sind wir wieder nach Hause gefahren.


----------



## Mr. Lepo (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Glückwunsch Jana irgendwann muss dat ja mit den Aalen klappen *grins*


----------



## Stefan6 (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Was machste da für ein Gesicht,der beißt Dich schon nicht:q #6
Petri zu dem Aal#h


----------



## honeybee (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ich hab nunmal so ein selten dämliches Gesicht |gr: 

Das nächste mal retuschiere ich mein Gesicht, nicht das Du dich noch erschreckst :q


----------



## Stefan6 (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> wir waren gestern auch mal wieder unterwegs....
> 
> Einmal 72er Schnürsenkel den wir wieder released haben und einmal Standard
> ...


 
Petri zu dem Aal,ist das immer so hell bei Euch um 2:30Uhr??|supergri


----------



## Stefan6 (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab nunmal so ein selten dämliches Gesicht |gr:
> 
> Das nächste mal retuschiere ich mein Gesicht, nicht das Du dich noch erschreckst :q


 
Das hast Du gesagt,erschreckt hab ich mich nicht|supergri Machst sonst immer so ein ernstes Gesicht


----------



## Nauke (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> wir waren gestern auch mal wieder unterwegs....
> 
> Einmal 72er Schnürsenkel den wir wieder released haben und einmal Standard
> ...



Franz,

ein 72er ist kein Schnürsenkel #d


----------



## Mr. Sprock (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> wir waren gestern auch mal wieder unterwegs....
> 
> Einmal 72er Schnürsenkel den wir wieder released haben und einmal Standard
> ...




Boah ey!


.


----------



## Veit (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Die Aale liefen am vergangenen Abend an der Saale in Halle sehr gut. Deutlich besser als in der Vornacht an der Elbe. War allerdings auch ein absoluter Ausnahmeabend für mein Hausgewässer, für mich persönlich der bislang beste dort. Bis Mitternacht konnte ich 6 Aale fangen. Zwei Schnürsenkel bissen unterhalb des Wehrs an dem ich geangelt hatte, oberhalb gab es 4 Aale zwischen 55 und knapp 70 cm. Da ich alle released habe, konnte ich die Längen nicht ganz genau messen. Der größte war lebend gemessen 68 cm, also eher nen Tick größer. 
Sie gingen alle auf Tauwurm mit Top Secret-Aalkiller als Lockstoff.
Da ich unter einer Brück geangelt habe bin ich zumindest während des Angelns nicht von dem starken Gewitter nassgeworden, dafür auf dem Heimweg mit dem Fahrrad umsomehr.


----------



## Fischdödl (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ich bin letzte Woche das erste mal überhaupt dieses Jahr auf Aal gegangen und konnte bei uns im Rhein einen 59er fangen#6


----------



## Counter-Striker (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hier noch Bilder vom Aalangeln mit Veit am Petri Förder , auch noch von seinen Welslein  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=833204&postcount=1440


----------



## Marc38120 (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Mein größter aal war bisher 76cm Lang und 800g schwer, er biss auf einem Tauwurm + Lockstoff, gefangen habe ich ihn in einem kleinem flüsschen der max. 1,5m breit ist und auch nur 70cm tief ist. _In der Nacht konnte ich noch 3 weitere aale landen, in der größe 58, und 2 mal 47cm!!! Köder war wieder der Tauwurm + Lockstoff. Nur 1 Aal biss auf Tauwurm natur. Am morgen ging mir noch eine 37cm bachforelle an den haken!_

_mit freundlichem gruß_


----------



## Richie (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Die Aale liefen am vergangenen Abend an der Saale in Halle sehr gut. Deutlich besser als in der Vornacht an der Elbe. War allerdings auch ein absoluter Ausnahmeabend für mein Hausgewässer, für mich persönlich der bislang beste dort. Bis Mitternacht konnte ich 6 Aale fangen. Zwei Schnürsenkel bissen unterhalb des Wehrs an dem ich geangelt hatte, oberhalb gab es 4 Aale zwischen 55 und knapp 70 cm. Da ich alle released habe (kein Bock auf Ausnehmen und ich selbst will eh keinen essen), konnte ich die Längen nicht ganz genau messen. Der größte war lebend gemessen 68 cm, also eher nen Tick größer.
> Sie gingen alle auf Tauwurm mit Top Secret-Aalkiller als Lockstoff.
> Da ich unter einer Brück geangelt habe bin ich zumindest während des Angelns nicht von dem starken Gewitter nassgeworden, dafür auf dem Heimweg mit dem Fahrrad umsomehr.


 
@ Veit
es gibt Angler die wären glücklich über solche Fänge, frage mich warum angle ich dann überhaupt auf Aal wenn ich die Fänge nicht verwerten möchte?#q

Nichts für ungut, aber dann würde ich weiterhin bei den Karpfen laut Bild bleiben.
Hoffentlich haben die Aale das Releasen überlebt es gibt eh viel zu wenige davon.

Ein Verständnisloser
Richie


----------



## Mr. Sprock (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich alle released habe (kein Bock auf Ausnehmen und ich selbst will eh keinen essen), konnte ich die Längen nicht ganz genau messen. Der größte war lebend gemessen 68 cm, also eher nen Tick größer.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Find' ich große Klasse von Dir!  Ich setze auch fast alle Aale zurück - die großen sowieso. Das Angeln auf Aal macht auch ohne Töten Spaß.
> ...


----------



## Fischdödl (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Gerade vom Rhein zurück.4 Aale von 10 cm-67 cm#6Der 67er war mein bisher größter im Rhein#6


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Moin komme grad zurück. 

War eine ruhige Nacht..

Ein 65er.... sonst tat sich nix. 

Beisszeit: 23.30 Uhr
Köder: 2 Tauwürmer
Wetter: leichter Nieselregen


----------



## Marc38120 (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Wieso released ihr die aale? ich bin total verrückt nach aal, meiner meinung der leckerste fisch, ob geräuchert oder aal grün.... das releasen bringt eh nichts, solang die glasaale von den frazosen und japaner abgefischt und gegessen werden ( für mich unverständlich und wiederwärtig)


----------



## Counter-Striker (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Gewässer: Elbe bei Magdeburg
Fänge: 4 Aale (davon nur einer maßig) und ne Brasse
Köder: Tauwurm 

Es lief irgentwie nicht besonders , ein großen habe ich durch festsetzten verloren.....


----------



## Kurzer (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Marc38120 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso released ihr die aale? ich bin total verrückt nach aal, meiner meinung der leckerste fisch, ob geräuchert oder aal grün.... das releasen bringt eh nichts, solang die glasaale von den frazosen und japaner abgefischt und gegessen werden ( für mich unverständlich und wiederwärtig)


 
Bist Du Dir sicher das Du Angler bist???


----------



## Interesierter (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Bei uns ging gestern garnichts, durch den vielen Regen hatte unser Gewässer fast 10 cm mehr Wasser und es wältzte sich eine braune Brühe an uns vorbei.


----------



## Fischkoopp (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ all

Hier in HH war es vergangene Nacht auch nicht besonders
Einen Mini in 4 Std. |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## heinerv (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Bist Du Dir sicher das Du Angler bist???




Hallo Kurzer,

ich bin sicher, daß Marc der "richtige" Angler ist - soweit man solche Unterscheidungen überhaupt treffen sollte.

Heinerv


----------



## Marc38120 (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

danke heinerv für dein backup.... 

ich kann die catch & release angler nicht verstehen, viele essen nicht mal fisch und angeln trotzdem.... DAS sind keine Angler für mich aber jedem das sein.

Ich setze untermaßige Fische auch zurück, aber auch maßige, wenn ich genug fisch in der tiefkühltruhe habe.

@ Kurzer: ich würd gern mal wissen, ob du ein "richtiger" angler bist aber anscheinend isst du nicht mal fisch und fängst Fische nur um spaß zu haben, wie sie um ihr Leben kämpfen... ich hingegen verwerte den Fisch!!!!!!


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



> Ich setze untermaßige Fische auch zurück



genau das mach ich auch... was ist daran wiederwärtig ?


----------



## Marc38120 (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Wer sagt das es wiederwärtig ist untermaßige fische zurück zu setzen????? 

Das wiederwärtig gilt den franzosen und japaner, die glaasaale verzehren, besser lesen franz16!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



> Das wiederwärtig gilt den franzosen und japaner, die glaasaale verzehren, besser lesen franz16!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ahso  

Ich bin nicht geil darauf hunderte von Schnürsenkeln zu fangen, sondern fang lieber sehr wenige, dafür aber ordentliche Aale.


----------



## Marc38120 (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@franzl: Ist doch okay, jedem das seine. 
Über eines sind wir uns bestimmt einig, dass Aal zu den wohlschmeckensten Fischen gehört!!!!!

Aber die Leute die 70er aale fangen und die zurücksetzen, weil sie keine lust haben sie auszunehmen, dass sind für mich keine Angler!!!! sorry Leute...


----------



## honeybee (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin nicht geil darauf hunderte von Schnürsenkeln zu fangen, sondern fang lieber sehr wenige, dafür aber ordentliche Aale.


 
Und was sollen die Angler machen, die nicht so ein Gewässer vor der Türe haben wie Du und die einen 72iger NICHT als Schnürsenkel betrachten?

Sollen die jeden 50iger zurücksetzen und darauf hoffen das in ein paar Jahren mal ein 80iger oder 90iger vorbei schwimmt?


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Und was sollen die Angler machen, die nicht so ein Gewässer vor der Türe haben wie Du und die einen 72iger NICHT als Schnürsenkel betrachten?
> 
> Sollen die jeden 50iger zurücksetzen und darauf hoffen das in ein paar Jahren mal ein 80iger oder 90iger vorbei schwimmt?



Von mir aus soll doch jeder machen was er will.


----------



## Kurzer (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Marc38120 schrieb:
			
		

> danke heinerv für dein backup....
> 
> ich kann die catch & release angler nicht verstehen, viele essen nicht mal fisch und angeln trotzdem.... DAS sind keine Angler für mich aber jedem das sein.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,

ja ich esse Fische,sehr gerne sogar. Wie kommst Du darauf? Ja ich angle seid meinem 5 Lebensjahr. Ich kann nur nicht verstehen wie ein ANGLER den Gebrauch von Aalschnüren akzeptiert und sogar durchführt. 

MfG.


----------



## Marc38120 (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@kurzer: Das ist ansichtssache!!!! 

ich hab nun eingesehen das es sehr Qualvoll sein muss für den Aal (habe 2 Stück mit Aalschnur gefangen bei meinem 1. versuch) und werde es so schnell nicht mehr tun,wenn ich meine Aale auch per Rute fangen kann!!!

Und wieso sollte man es nicht akzeptieren und durchführen, wenn es einem erlaubt ist!!!!!???? ich hab nicht so das problem, dass mir ein fisch leid tut,wenn ich ihn essen möchte...


----------



## Marc38120 (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Von mir aus soll doch jeder machen was er will.


 
Richtig, jedem das seine!!! :m


----------



## AndreL (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hallo Leute,
ich war gestern Nacht auch mal wieder los. Ergebniss: Mit 3 Mann insgesamt 32 Aale (mitgenommen) zwischen 55-78cm. Köder ausschließlich Dendrobenas (von Superwurm). Auf Fisch tat sich nichts. Was besonders auffällig war, ich habe von meinen 10 Aalen 6 Fische gefangen bevor es dunkel war.


----------



## Marc38120 (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> @ marc: Für einen richtigen Angler ist Angeln nicht nur zur Nahrungsbeschaffung. Der freut sich auch, wenn er mal was zurücksetzen kann um den Bestand zu schonen. "Ich nehme nix mehr mit, wenn meine Kühltruhe voll ist." Nein Danke, das ist das selbe Niveau wie ein Berufsfischer, nur in klein. Und deine späte Einsicht zu Aalschnüren ist ja lobenswert, aber es sagt schon viel wenn man so lange dafür braucht.


 

Den beitrag hättest du dir sparen können *lach*#6


----------



## Marc38120 (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@veit: ...außerdem ist es in Deutschland verboten maßige fische zurück zu setzen 
Ps: Unsere gewässer werden jedes jahr mit Fischen besetzt, da muss ich nichts schonen....


@AndreL: Wow, guter fang. dickes petri heil von mir!!!! In welchem gewässer fängt man denn soviel Aale????

Mfg


----------



## Marcus van K (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Tach schön,
war gestern mal los, in einem altem Torfstich.
4 Schöne Breitkopfaale von 50 bis 60cm, alle auf kleinem Moderlischen. Auf Tauwurm und Mistwurm ging garnix. Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Lockstoffen?

@all

Zurücksetzen ist ok (auch wenns schöne brummer sind) aber es zuzugeben keinen BOCK zu haben sie auszunehmen bzw. sie Küchenfertig zu machen ist einfach nur Peinlich!!!!!!


----------



## Marc38120 (1. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Wenn die gut drauf gehen, finde ich Lockstoff nützlich... habe ein test gemacht, wo ich 4 aale fing,3 bissen auf tauwurm + Lockstoff und 1 aal ging auf tauwurm natur.


----------



## Veit (1. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ all: Bin vorhin mit meinem Kumpel Hendrik an der Saale gewesen. Stelle war die Mündung eines Nebenarms. Wir haben schon um 23 Uhr eingepackt. Erstens weil (fast) nix gebissen hat und zweitens weils sehr windig war. Naja, ok Hendrik hat mich abgekocht, das will ich nicht verschweigen. Mit nem 40er Schnürsenkel. War der einzige Biss.
Danach hab ich noch zwei andere Kumpels besucht, die an einer anderen Stelle gefischt haben. Da ging mehr. Ein kleiner Wels nach dem anderen wurde aus dem Wasser geholt (und wieder zurückgesetzt). Zwischendrin war auch mal ein 55er Aal. War aber echt Wahnsinn, wie die kleinen Kerle zugelangt haben. Aller paar Minuten zupfte da was. War kurz davor auch nochmal die Angeln auszupacken, habs dann aber doch gelassen.


----------



## kanalbulle (1. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> @ marc: *Für einen richtigen Angler* ist Angeln nicht nur zur Nahrungsbeschaffung. Der freut sich auch, wenn er mal was zurücksetzen kann um den Bestand zu schonen. "Ich nehme nix mehr mit, wenn meine Kühltruhe voll ist."


Das ist ja wohl der Lacher der Saison  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ein richtiger Angler der die Kühltruhe voll hat - wie du schreibst - der geht gar nicht mehr angeln - es sei denn, er will seine gefangenen Fische verschenken !!!
Hier bei liegt die Betonung auf richtiger !
Mit "richtiger" meine ich Angler die sich an bestehende Gesetze halten !!!
Das kannst du nicht sein wenn du maßige Fische zurücksetzt !
Ich gehe nicht angeln um einen Fisch einen Haken zu verpassen und "verwundet" wieder zu entlassen !
Glückwunsch - diese C&R Diskusion hast du gestartet - nun wirds ja nicht mehr lange dauern bis hier ENDE ist #d


----------



## Marc38120 (1. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@Veit: Kanalbulle hat aber recht!!! ...und wenn ich dein banner seh "Pro Catch & Release" weiss ich bescheid. Ich halte davon nicht viel aber jedem das seine.


----------



## Bison (1. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Bin der selben Meinung...

Angeln macht spaß, ja! Aber aus spaß leid zufügen, nein!

Nur wenn man sich für _"jeden aus bock wieder zurück gesetzten Fisch"_ auch nen Haken in Mund zimmert!#d


----------



## Bison (1. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ich sage auch nichts gegen die Mindestmaße usw.... Würde auch kein zander von 40cm mitnehmen... 

Da muß jeder am besten das tun was er selbst für richtig hält, aber das Prinzip des C&R geht voll daneben... Möchte viel Fisch fangen, weil drillen macht ja spaß, aber essen mag ich ja gar kein Fisch... Also lass ich ihn wieder (mit Verletzungen am Maul) frei, vielleicht überlebt er es ja oder auch nicht...


----------



## Marcus van K (1. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Veit, Ehrlich ist ja ok aber in dieser Sache wäre eine Notlüge deiner seits angebrachter und wir könnten uns diese Disskusion sparen und weiter Aalfänge lesen,anstatt pro und kontra Catch and Release! Ich möchte dir nicht den Mund verbieten und jeder kann auch seine Meinung haben! Das du an die Zukunft denkst ist ja gut aber mir geht es um deine Begründung des Catch and Release! Keinen Bock auf stinkende Hände und volle Kühltruhe! #d 
Wie lange liegt denn der Fisch bei dir auf Eis bis er verspeist wird?

Hab mir grad solchen Lockstoff gekauft und ich muss sagen das Riecht nicht sondern stinkt aus der Tüte :v


----------



## H.Christians (1. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hallo,

und wieder das leidge Thema C&R. Wie oft soll man darüber den jetzt noch diskutieren???
Das man sich strafbar macht wenn man untermaßige zurücksetzt ist absoluter Blödsinn, da im Grundgesetzbuch der BRD es ganz klar geregelt ist.
Ich finde das Karpfenangeln als extremste Art des Angelns, weil dort kilowiese Boilies etc. eingeworfen werden, dann über Tage hinweg geangelt wird, und jeder Fisch wieder zurück gesetzt wird, egal wie groß er ist.
Das die Angelvereine dazu nichts sagen ist mir ein Rätsel, weil das meiner Meinung nach wirklich schon fast an Tierquälerei grenzt.
Dann soll ich dazu gezwungen werden, Aale von 28cm bzw. Zander von 45 cm mitnehmen zu müssen.
Ich glaub ich spinne.
Wenn jetzt unsere Karpfenhunter meinen Sie müßen mich auf Grund meiner Meinung fertig machen, dann viel Spaß dabei.
In diesem Sinne.

H.Christians


----------



## kanalbulle (1. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> aber sowohl ökologisch als auch ökonomisch gesehen sind seine Aussagen absolute Nieten.


Wir können unsere Aussagen gern mal zu Protokoll bringen - mal sehen wer dann seine Angelpapiere verliert und noch draufzahlt.
Ich will dir hier keineswegs an die Karre pissen, du solltest aber langsam begreifen das man öffentlich nicht so rumprotzt !
Man sollte sich im Klaren sein, dass hier nicht nur Angler mitlesen und du mit deinen Aussagen nicht nur dich sondern alle in ein schlechtes Licht rückst.
Nochmal, mir ist egal was du machst, es sei denn du schadest mir.
Behalte mal was für dich - deinen kompletten Tagesablauf braucht ja hier auch keiner !


			
				Marcus van K schrieb:
			
		

> @ Veit, Ehrlich ist ja ok aber in dieser Sache wäre eine Notlüge deiner seits angebrachter und wir könnten uns diese Disskusion sparen und weiter Aalfänge lesen,anstatt pro und kontra Catch and Release!


#6#6#6


----------



## Kurzer (1. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@Kanalbulle#6 |good: ........................................|sagnix


----------



## Marc38120 (1. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@kanalbulle: Richtig!!!! 

...das mindestmaß 28cm für aal und 45cm für zander is schon derb.... bei uns ist für aal 35cm vorgesehen und zander 50cm, meiner meinung nach sollte für aal das mindesmaß 40cm betragen!!

Und wieso die maßigen fische zurücksetzen, wenn sie von kormoranen oder anderen Anglern Verspeist werden???? Da behalt ich sie lieber, mach meine kühltruhe voll und verschenke den rest...


----------



## Tyron (1. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Marc, Kanalbulle, Kurzer und die anderen Rabauken:

Jungs, bitte, bitte, stellt doch diese leidige Diskussion wieder ein! Regelt das doch bitte in nem anderen Thread oder führt euren "Kleinkrieg" per PN's weiter!
Ich denke mal, und da spreche ich wohl für die meisten Boardies und Gäste hier, dass diese, schon oft geführte Diskussion, zwar wichtig ist, doch dieser Thread ist das falsche Gebiet für den Kram!
Wir wollen hier über knackige Aalfänge informiert werden und nicht eure Meinung zum C&R HIER hören!


----------



## Aali-HH (2. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Genau solche Leute braucht das Board :v


			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Aalfänge gibts morgen wieder!


Beiträge sammelnd und nichtssagend 


			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Aber lass mich mit solchen Sprüchen wie hier in Ruhe! Hoffe jetzt hast es kapiert!


Großkotzig 


			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den übrigen Beiträgen sag ich nix mehr. Manche müssen vielleicht Frust ablassen, weil sie so selten was fangen


Rechthaberisch 


			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> SO, nu ist Ruhe im Karton!!!


und Bestimmend.

Junge du solltest dich mal selber lesen und über dein Verhalten hier nachdenken.


----------



## Marc38120 (2. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@AAli-HH
Das gleiche hab ich über veit eben auch gedacht, großkotzig, rechthaberisch, bestimmend und schwachsinnig.

@Tyron: Du hast recht!!!!! 

Für mich bleibt veit ein........


----------



## Karpfenchamp (2. August 2005)

Ich will auch dass dieses Thema wieder von Aafängen handelt.


----------



## Holger (2. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den übrigen Beiträgen sag ich nix mehr. Manche müssen vielleicht Frust ablassen, weil sie so selten was fangen *gg*,


 
So selten was fangen...? Ne, fang bestimmt nicht schlechter wie du. Aale und Zander schon mal gar nicht.Und auf was anderes fische ich nicht. Vielleicht, das wir NICHT JEDEN TAG angeln können, so wie du...? Anscheinend machst du nichts anderes auf dieser Welt, aber es interessiert mich auch nicht. Find es nur merkwürdig, jeden Tag Fangmeldungen von dir zu lesen. Und arm, damit zu posen. Wer es nötig hat....#d


----------



## stefanwitteborg (2. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

...Kindergarten...oder was ist das hier..keine anderen Probleme...
mensch holger...wo sind wir hier gelandet...#d


----------



## Marc38120 (2. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@stefan: Wieso? Holger hat recht und sone kommentare gehören erst recht nicht hierher...


----------



## MeRiDiAn (2. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

*Liebe Freunde & Angelkollegen !* 

Bitte legt diesen unnötigen Streit beiseite.
Ich habe diesen Thread soeben schon aus meinen Abo's genommen, da ich die letzten Posts immer voller Vorfreude auf schöne Aale geöffnet habe, aber dann nur Plunder entdecken konnte !

Das Niveau der Bewertung steht nun bereits auf 3,38 & ich denke, dass es noch mehr absackt, wenn dieser unnütze Streit nicht beendet wird.

Lasst uns wieder über unsere schönste Nebensache der Welt klönen ... denn schließlich sind wir alle Angler .. rumgemeckkert werden kann auch über so manche Passanten mit ihren sich immer wiederholenden Fragen  

Gruss basti

p.s.: Leider sah es mit den Aalen in der letzten Zeit schlecht aus bei mir, sonst käme nun wieder der erste "normale" Beitrag    |supergri


----------



## stefanwitteborg (2. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@marc38120...ich glaube holger weiß wie es gemeint war...bestimmt nicht gegen ihn sondern über diesen überflüssigen Heckmeck der hier die ganze Zeit abgeht...also in diesem Sinne|wavey:


----------



## Holger (2. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Stefan

Ich weiß schon, wie das gemeint ist. Du hast ja auch grundsätzlich Recht. Nur ist es beileibe nicht das erste Mal, das Veit vielen übel aufstösst.

Ich will jetzt aber  nicht noch Salz in offene Wunden streuen, sondern hier wieder mehr über meinen Lieblingsfisch Aal hören. Ganz gleich, wer sie fängt...


----------



## Marc38120 (2. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ll

Ihr habt recht, von meiner seite ist die diskussion nun beendet, wir wollen nun von aalfängen hören!!!!!!!

Love, PEace and Harmonie!!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (2. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@holger...und im September gehen wir bei euch noch ein paar dicke Breitköpfe fangen..und natürlich Zander...
wenn Ingo für die Meisterprüfung lernen muss....|supergri 

cheers Stefan


----------



## Holger (2. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				stefanwitteborg schrieb:
			
		

> @holger...und im September gehen wir bei euch noch ein paar dicke Breitköpfe fangen..und natürlich Zander...
> wenn Ingo für die Meisterprüfung lernen muss....|supergri
> 
> cheers Stefan


 
Das ist ein Wort....#6 Abgemacht.


----------



## Marc38120 (2. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

aus aurich kommt der holga!! ich hab mal in veenhusen (bei Leer) gewohnt , nur so zur info


----------



## Kurzer (2. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Wer fängt denn hier nun Aale? Das gesülze hier ist schon langsam nervent. Sorry, aber hier geht es um aktuelle Aalfängen und nicht darum wo wer her kommt!

Also wie sieht's aus in den Flüssen, Bächen, Teichen, See und in Ost.- und Nordsee? Was machen die Schleicher?

Gruß


----------



## Marc38120 (2. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@Kurzer: Und was macht dein Post dann hier *lach*


----------



## MeRiDiAn (2. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Das gesülze hier ist schon langsam nervent. Sorry, aber hier geht es um aktuelle Aalfängen und nicht darum wo wer her kommt!



Aber Daniel, das ist doch nun wirklich nicht so schlimm !   

basti


----------



## Marc38120 (2. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Daniel mag mich nicht, weil ich aalschnüre benutzt habe und es tolleriere!!!!


----------



## Kurzer (2. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@Basti

nee ist es nicht aber wenn hier keiner über Aale schreibt kann das hier auch unter Laber und Rabarber stehen, oder? Möchte dieses WE auf Schleicher gehen und wollte hier mal sehen was so geht. 

@Marc38120

das sowas jetzt kommt war mir völlig klar. PM folgt.

Gruß


----------



## Veit (2. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Oh mann, was für ne Dreckschleuderei... Es ist unverschämt wie sich manche hier äußern (da will ich mich nicht mal ausnehmen). Werde alle meine letzten Beiträge in diesem Thread löschen, da diese Niveau nicht meins ist. Ich sag nix mehr!  

Erst wieder morgen früh, wenn ich von der Elbe zurück bin.
Allen die auf Aal gehen wünsche ich ganz viel Erfolg und hoffentlich viele Schleicher, die hier gepostet werden können.


----------



## Marc38120 (2. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@Veit: Dazu sag ich nichts mehr, bin sprachlos....

Kurzer: ...ist okay (PM) ...frieden!!!!

Gruß und Petri Heil!!!


----------



## Kurzer (2. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@Marc

schön! Alles klar.

So was machen jetzt die Schleicher?

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Karpfenchamp (2. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> @Marc
> 
> schön! Alles klar.
> 
> ...


 
Bei uns in Magdeburg waren CS usw jetzt ein paar mal hintereinnder erfolgreich. Ich denke mal einem guten Fang wird dir nichts im Wege stehen. Die Chancen sind momentan super. Zur Zeit stimmt der Mond und die Wetterlage eben.


----------



## Veit (2. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ marc: Das gleiche! Ich werd ein paar Aale einfrieren für dich 

@ all: Entschuldige mich bei allen die sich beleidigt gefühlt haben für meine Entgleisungen. Der Spruch mit dem "kein Bock" war wirklich nicht so besonders gewählt und das was danach kam erst recht nicht. Tut mir leid, dass ich manchmal so ein verdammter Hitzkopf bin...  #q  #q  #q 

ICh hoffe SEHR, dass nun endlich wieder Ruhe in diesen Thread einkehrt.


----------



## Kurzer (2. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Na endlich!

Danke Karpfenchamp!!!

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Marc38120 (2. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Momentan nicht viel, ich warte auf mein Schirmzelt, Rod Pod und Pieper... dann gehts los zum Mittellandkanal und stichkanal auf schleicher. 

Meine 4 aale hab ich an einem kleinen graben gefangen, der größte war 76cm 800g und der kleinste 47cm und 300g.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (2. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ich habe dieses Jahr bisher 7 Schleicher landen können. Ich will dieses Jahr noch über 10 Stück fangen. Das ist mein großes Ziel. Ich denke mal das schaffe ich. Vielleicht schon beim Boarditreffen am Freitag.


----------



## Richie (2. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hallo Aalangler,

war gestern trotz des schlechten Wetters an einem Kanal in Holland fischen.
Ausbeute 3 Aale 52,54 u 57 cm alle auf Tauwurm.
Beißzeit zwischen 22.30 u. 23.45 Uhr danach tat sich ca. 1 Std. lang nichts u. ich habe eingepackt.
Die Aale sind relativ dick für die Länge.
In diesem Kanal wurden von mir bis auf einen Schnürsenkel insgesamt 13 Aale erbeutet die alle in ungefähr der selben Größe lagen 50-60 cm und nur auf Tauwurm gehen( hat jemand eine Erklärung dafür).
Auf Köderfisch wurde von mir bis jetzt nur Zander gefangen (bin ich auch glücklich drüber) nur würde ich dort auch mal gern einen Aal auf Köderfisch
fangen.#c
Angeködert habe ich die Köderfische immer indem ich Sie voll aufgezogen habe, so dass die Hakenspitze am Kopf lag.

Petri
Richie#c


----------



## Marc38120 (2. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@Richie: Petri Heil! grüß mir die ostfriesen, ich hab bei Leer mal gewohnt 
 ...kennst du evt. einen Frank de Bour???? der angelt nämlich auch in Leer

Ps: Meines wissen schlucken aale die köfis mit dem schwanz vorran!!!! (hab ich gelesen)


----------



## Mr. Sprock (3. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Das ist hier ein Aalfang-Thread und ich muss sagen, dass die Beiträge von Veit hier hergehören, das Gesülze und Geschwallere der anderen, die keine Fänge posten aber nicht.
Ich lese hier eigentlich recht gerne, das aber lieber von Aalfängen als von irgend nem Müll.
Wenn ihr wie ich nichts in diesem Thread beizutragen habt, dann lest doch einfach nur oder geht Aalschnüre legen.


----------



## Marc38120 (3. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Thilo (NRW) schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist hier ein Aalfang-Thread und ich muss sagen, dass die Beiträge von Veit hier hergehören, das Gesülze und Geschwallere der anderen, die keine Fänge posten aber nicht.
> Ich lese hier eigentlich recht gerne, das aber lieber von Aalfängen als von irgend nem Müll.
> Wenn ihr wie ich nichts in diesem Thread beizutragen habt, dann lest doch einfach nur oder geht Aalschnüre legen.


 

:m :m :m  *lach* |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Richie (3. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hallo,

komme gerade vom Hände waschen nachdem ich 4 Aale versorgt habe.
Fangplatz wieder in Holland,wieder Wurm und was soll ich sagen wieder zwischen
51 u. 56 cm.
Köfis kann man im Augenblick vergessen zu viele Krabben aus Amerika.

Am Wochenende wird nächster Versuch gestartet diesmal im Hausgewässer,
mal sehn was da so läuft.
Es sei denn mein bestellter Räucherofen ist schon da,dann werden die bis jetzt Gefangenen zubereitet.

@ marc Frank de Bour kenne ich leider nicht. 
Gutes Nächtle
Richie
|schlaf:


----------



## Hechthunter21 (3. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Thilo (NRW) schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist hier ein Aalfang-Thread und ich muss sagen, dass die Beiträge von Veit hier hergehören, das Gesülze und Geschwallere der anderen, die keine Fänge posten aber nicht.
> Ich lese hier eigentlich recht gerne, das aber lieber von Aalfängen als von irgend nem Müll.
> Wenn ihr wie ich nichts in diesem Thread beizutragen habt, dann lest doch einfach nur oder geht Aalschnüre legen.



#d was willst du denn damit anzetteln...?!?!?!?#c#c#c


----------



## Marc38120 (3. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@Richie: glückwunsch zu deinem fang!!!

Mfg 
Marc


----------



## Veit (3. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Lasst es gut sein Leute! 
Fangmeldungen sind schöner!
Zum Beispiel diese hier:
Letzte Nacht war ich an der Elbe in Magdeburg relativ erfolgreich. 8 Aale konnte ich landen, davon waren 6 Stück maßig darunter auch 2 schöne 65er. Alle released, damit auch in ein paar Jahren noch solche Nächte drin sind! Sie gingen auf Tauwurm mit Top Secret-Aalkiller als Lockstoff. Als Beifänge 3 Güstern. Fehlbisse gabs auch ne ganze Menge. 
Was ich aber schade fand, war das Boardi Counter-Striker der mit mir die Nacht durchgeangelt hat vom Aalsegen nix abbekam. Nur einen Schnürsenkel zog er aus dem Wasser. Schon ein bisschen komisch, da wir auf freier Flussstrecke in der Hauptströmung fischen.         
Morgens fing ich am Waldsee noch nen Hecht im Kleinformat (knapp 50 cm) und einen Barsch von gut 30 cm auf silbernen Effzett-Blinker.


----------



## anglermeister17 (3. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Gestern fing ich auf Tauwurm einen nicht sehr großen, aber wunderschönen Breitkopfaal, die zähne und die form des kopfes waren sehr schön, der aal 65cm groß und ist mir kurz nach der Landung leider entglitten, ich habe für dieses Jahr hier schon genug von den Schleichern


----------



## MeRiDiAn (3. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ich glaube, DIESER Link steht hier im richtigen Forum !

Basti


----------



## caruso (3. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

:m Wie kann ich nur gezielt die markierten Schleicher fangen?:m 


Achso,um nicht nur unnützes Zeuch zu schreiben: Habe in den dieser Woche und in der vergangenen Woche keinen einzigen Aal fangen können. Es gab auch kaum die schönen Bisse. So könnte ich wenigstens sagen, hab mich zu  #q  angestellt. aber seit Juli ist mit den Aalen bei uns im Vereinsgewässer "Sense". Nur Einzelfänge auf Tauwurm. #c 

Aber es wird schon wieder #6 , spätestens im September geht es wieder los. Hoffe ich.

Gruß und Petri Heil
caruso


----------



## marioschreiber (3. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Nu will ich auch mal was beitragen :
Ich war gestern an meinem "Spezialplatz" (Ostsee/Brackwasser).
7 kleine zurückgesetzt
8 gute (2x80er, 2x70er und 4x60er) mitgenommen
und noch etwa 20 - 30 Bisse versemmelt !!! 


Je ein halber Tauwurm garniert mit einem kleinen Mistwurm war der Bringer! 
Die Köderfischrute wurde die ganze Nacht ignoriert! Knicklichtpose ist aber sowiso spannender!
Ab ca. 0.00 uhr waren zeitweise alle drei Posen gleichzeitig am wandern, die Bisse aber wesendlich vorsichtiger wie in den Stunden davor. Warscheinlich wäre die Ausbeute noch besser ausgefallen wenn ich kleinere Haken und Wurmstücke genommen hätte. Ich wollte aber keine kleinen verangeln.


----------



## Veit (4. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Bin gestern abend mal zum großen Tauwurmsammeln gewesen. Zuvor habe ich die letzten noch vorhandenen aber erstmal verangelt. Ne Stunde angeln an der Saale brachte 2 Aale von 50 und knapp 70 cm. Auch mein Angelkumpel Hendrik kam vorbei und warf eine Angel aus. Mit dieser fing er aber leider keinen Aal, dafür aber nen Fisch den wir in der Saale noch nicht gesehen hatten. Wir haben ihn als Hasel identifiziert, sind uns aber nicht sicher. Naja, Henni durfte dann meinen 70er mitnehmen, der 50er durfte wieder schwimmen.


----------



## Tyron (4. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War gestern auch nochmal für drei Stündchen los an "meinem" Regenrückhaltebecken!

Ergebnis: 4 Stück zw. 50 und 60cm.
Köder: Wurm
Fangzeit: halb 12 bis halb eins
Sonstiges: Alle 4 bissen an der gleichen Stelle auf die gleiche Rute! 3 Lüdde schwimmen wieder.


@ marioschreiber: 

Mensch, dat hört sich ja sehr goil an! Wenn man das mal irgendwie einrichten könnte, könnt man ja mal zusammen loseiern!?
Hab seid gestern meinen Lappen, deshalb bin ich jetzt auch n bisschen mobiler...


----------



## marioschreiber (4. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Keen tid, Urlaub vorbei !


----------



## Tyron (4. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Och schade, naja, vielleicht bekommen wir das ja trotzdem nochmal irgendwann dieses Jahr hin...


----------



## drathy (4. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ich hatte gestern Abend auch mal (für mich zumindest) ein bissl Glück. Konnte doch tatsächlich 4 Aale fangen. Der kleinste ist 44cm und der größte 60cm. Haben zwischen 21.45 und 1.30h gebissen. Ein Kleiner schwimmt außerdem wieder und 2-3 Bisse habe ich versemmelt...   #q  
Ist zwar nix besonderes, aber ich freue mich, dass ich mal mehr als 2 Stück an einem Abend gefangen habe...


----------



## Tyron (4. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Petri drathy

4 Stück ist doch schon ne ordentliche Ausbeute...


----------



## drathy (5. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Yo, für meine Verhältnisse auf jeden Fall! Weiß gar nicht, wann ich das letzte Mal an nem Abend so viele hatte....  
Muss aber auch sagen, dass ich mich wegen der vielen Wollhandkrabben hier nie so wirklich dahinter gehängt habe. #t 

Aber man muss sich das mal vorstellen, da will ich heute wieder zu der Stelle hin, und da hat doch jemand die Frechheit besessen, vor mir da zu sein!   
Naja, mit 22h war ich dann wohl doch etwas zu spät...sowas.... #d  |rolleyes
Hoffe morgen werde ich schneller sein!


----------



## Albino (5. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hallo!

War heute seit langer Zeit mal wieder in der Schwinge bei Stade zum Aalfischen.Angelzeit 21.00-01.00.Angefangen hat es mit ner Wollhandkrabbe:r
da dachte ich schon das kann ja was werden.Aber es ging mit 2 Kauelbarschen weiter,danach war denn erst mal ne längere Beisspause.Gegen Mitternacht fing ich denn aber doch noch einen schönen Aal von 63 cm auf halben Tauwurm.



Mfg Albino|wavey:


----------



## Veit (5. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War eben an nem Nebenarm der Saale. Grrrrr, das war ne schwache Vorstellung! Sehr viele Fehlbisse, Hänger, zwei Würfe die im Gestrüpp landeten, ein festgesetzter Aal, dann auch son fetter Schleimbatzen (Brasse). Einziger Lichtblick war ein 64 cm langer Aal, den ich landen konnte und den mein Kumpel Hendrik auch gleich abgeholt hat.

Naja, heute abend beim Anglerboardtreffen in Magdeburg wirds bestimmt besser und dann dürfte der 100ste Aal des Jahres wohl fällig sein.


----------



## Tyron (5. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ veit: 

100 Aale in diesem Jahr? Da biste wohl der Aal-Gott dieses Jahr hier im AB  !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (5. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hilfe!!
Ich fange pro nacht in meinem Hausgewässer pro ANCht nur höchstens einen Aal!!!
Woran kann das liegen , ich angele mit Köfi-Fetzen und Wurm!!
Auf Wurm lief bisher Nichts!!!!
Also bitte schnelle Antwort!!!
Will heute wieder los:m!!
Muss ich Anfüttern aber wie??
Muss ich mLockstoffe nehmen??
Das Becken ist ein Regenrückhaltebecken das nicht so groß ist !!
Vielleicht so 20m breit und 50 m lang!!
BITTE SCHNELL!!!


----------



## Veit (5. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Tyron: Da gibts sicher noch welche die mehr haben, die berichten es bloß net immer. Gerade in Norddeutschland (z.Bsp. Ostfriesland) ist aalmäßig mengenmäßig schonnoch mehr zu holen als hier in unseren mitteldeutschen Flüssen.


----------



## Holger (5. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> @ Tyron: Da gibts sicher noch welche die mehr haben, die berichten es bloß net immer. Gerade in Norddeutschland (z.Bsp. Ostfriesland) ist aalmäßig mengenmäßig schonnoch mehr zu holen als hier in unseren mitteldeutschen Flüssen.


 
Naja, es sind schon noch ganz gute Stückzahlen, aber auch Größen bei uns in Ostfriesland zu fangen. Aber es wird leider auch immer schwerer.Früher wurde mehr gesielt, dadurch gelangten viele Aale direkt über die Nordsee in unsere Kanäle....Die goldenen Zeiten sind vorbei, sie sind maximal noch silber, eher bronze...|rolleyes

100 Stück habe ich dieses Jahr wohl noch nicht. Aber ich denke, wenn ich so oft losgezogen wäre wie Veit, dann hätte ich etwa 150 - 200 Stück gehabt. Ohne arrogant und überheblich sein zu wollen, so selbstbewußt bin ich und kenne mittlerweile sehr gute Stellen, die einen seltenst im Stich lassen.

@ Veit
Das war kein persönlicher Angriff auf die Anzahl deiner Angeltage....:g


----------



## Veit (5. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Holger: Ist doch klar. Ohne Fleiß kein Preis. Ein guter Kumpel und ich haben auch schon mal überlegt, mal ne Tour an eure Topp-Reviere da oben zu unternehmen. 
Vorallem weils da offensichtlich auch recht gut Zander gibt.


----------



## H.Christians (5. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hallo,


da ich ja aus dem schönen Ostfriesland komme, kann ich dazu nur sagen das es wirklich nicht mehr so gut ist wie es mal war.
Ich kann mich aber trotzdem nicht beklagen, habe dieses Jahr ca. 200 Aale gefangen, liegt aber auch daran das ich regelmäßig unterwegs war.
Wer mir das jetzt nicht glauben will, kann ja mal hier gucken und lesen was ich diese Jahr so gefangen habe:
http://aalgott.aa.funpic.de/include.php?path=start.php


Das ist meine Seite, die sich mit dem Angeln speziell in Ostfriesland beschäftigt.

Wünsche allen weiterhin viel Petri Heil

H.Christians


----------



## Tyron (5. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Holger und Veit:

Jo, ihr habt recht: Wenn ich dieses Jahr häufiger losgedackelt wäre (insgesamt nur um die 5mal) wär meine Ausbeute wohl auch deutlich höher. Aber die 20, 25 Aale, die ich gefangen habe, reichen mir völlig.


----------



## Tyron (5. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ H.Christians: 

Schöne Page, danke dir für den Link-Tip!


----------



## H.Christians (5. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@Tyron

Danke fürs Lob.


----------



## John Doe12 (6. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Tyron schrieb:
			
		

> @ veit:
> 
> 100 Aale in diesem Jahr? Da biste wohl der Aal-Gott dieses Jahr hier im AB  !!!!!!!!!!


 
Das glaube ich weniger:q ,denn die #h OSTFRIESEN#h  sind unschlagbar.:m ,denn die Aale müssen erst bei uns durch bevor sie zu euch kommen#q 
Habe gerade mal durchgezählt und ich komme auch auf ca 150 Aale.
Dazu muß ich sagen,das wir,HolgerChr. und meine Wenigkeit viel geangelt|schlaf: haben.3 mal die Woche war Standard.
@Veit
100 Aale mit 2-3 Ruten ist ein super Ergebnis.Falls ihr mal herkommen wollt kein Problem,dann machen wir mal eine schöne Tour und ihr werdet feststellen,das wir im Paradies leben,zumindest,was die Gewässerzahl angeht.
Die kann man in einem Leben nicht alle beangeln.Zandermäßig kann man nicht Vorhersagen,aber ab Sebtember sollte schon was gehen.
Aale wirds auch noch ein paar geben,denn  das sollte auch noch bis September gehen,mal sehen wie sich die Wollhandkrabben verhalten.

Schönen Gruß aud Ostfriesland

Martin


----------



## Marc38120 (6. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Die Aal-Spezis!!!! Von solchen fängen träum ich nur.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (6. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ich war gestern mit Veit, Counter-Striker und den anderen Boardis vom Boardi-Treffen bei uns an der Elbe Aalangeln. Leider konnte ich diesmal gar keinen Aal verbuchen. Das ist dieses Jahr mein erster Nachtangelansitz gewesen an dem ich keinen Aal gefangen habe. War aber trotzdem schön mit den ganzen Boardis beim Treffen. Leider war die ganze Zeit über Dauerregen und wir waren klitschnass. Das einzige was ich an land bekommen habe war eine sehr große Wollhandkrabbe. Da ich sie gefangen habe hat sie den landgang nicht überlebt. Der Ansitz war aber trotzdem schön da fast die ganzen Angler Boardis und Freunde der boardis waren.


----------



## Veit (6. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Wie Karpfencham schon sagte, lief letzte Nacht nicht so viel mit Aal (was wohl vorallem mit dem Wetter zusammenhängt), aber ein paar sind dann doch gefangen wurden.

HIER der Bericht von unserem Boardtreffen


----------



## Tyron (6. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@976231:

Ok, ok ! Ich glaubs dir mal ))))))
Wenn sich das irgendwann irgendwie nochmal einrichten ließe, würd ich gern auch nochmal bei euch vorbeischauen...
Wohn jetzt ja auch nicht so weit weg wie beispielsweise veit!


----------



## Veit (7. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Bin letzte Nacht mit großer Verstärkung gleich nochmal an der Elbe in Magdeburg gewesen. Wollte meinen Kumpels die ganze AKtion wegen dem miesen Wetter und der schlechten Fänge in der Nacht davor zwar ausreden, aber das wurde abgelehnt.
Also Augen zu uns durch! So schlecht wars dann aber doch nicht.
Angler waren neben mir meine Angelkumpels Hendrik und Andreas sowie Herr Zietz (Hendriks Vater) und dessen Arbeitskollege Herr Steinmetz. 
Außerdem waren noch Hendriks Freundin und zwei andere Kumpels von uns mitgekommen, die aber nicht mitgeangelt haben. 
Nachdem abends die letzten Regenspritzer runterkamen war die Nacht dann trocken, kalt und laut, weil gleich nebenan eine Techoparty stattfand und in der Kneipe neben der wir immer angeln noch ein Latinoabend war. Uns hats nicht weitergestört. 
Die Fänge waren erwartungsgemäß nicht gut, aber insgesamt hat es wieder etwas besser gebissen. Positiv vorallen: Jeder hatte wenigstens einen Aal.
So haben sich die Schleicher dann verteilt.
Hendrik 2 Aale (ein fetter 65er und ein gaaanz kleiner von vielleicht 20 cm)
Andreas 2 Aale (einer gut 50 cm und ein untermaßiger)
Herr Zietz 1 Aal von gut 60 cm, der auf Köderfisch ging
Herr Steinmetz 1 Aal von gut 50 cm
Ich habs wieder ein bisschen übertrieben *g* mit 4 Aalen (55er, 50er, 2 untermaßige). Desweiteren diverse Güstern bei allen. 
Bis auf den Aal von Herrn Zietz gingen alle anderen auf Tauwurm.


----------



## Aalfredtissimo (7. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Servus @ all,

Bin neu hier wollte euch aber an einem meiner außergewöhnlichsten Fäng dieses Jahr teilhaben lassen.Geangelt wurde von einem Freund,mir und meiner Freundin.Alle auf Grund,mit Wurm,Köderfisch und eine Montage mit Tauwurm+Leber.
Gewässerie Glan bei Glan-Münchweiler.
War ein Megaerfolg und das anschließende Räuchern zuhause bei einem kalten Bier,oder auch 2,rundete diesen Angelausflug höchst lecker ab.


----------



## Tyron (7. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Moin Aalfredtissimo

Das ja n super Einstieg hier ins AB!
Herzlich Willkommen und viel Spaß hier...
Super Fang!


----------



## drathy (7. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Das sind doch mal ein paar Meter Aal! Glückwunsch!  :m 

Ich konnte mich aber am vergangenen Freitagabend auch sehr freuen, da ich meinen bisher größten Aal gefangen habe. Genau vor meinen Füßen auf Tauwurm ging dieses 78cm und 900g Exemplar an die Angel... |supergri


----------



## Aalfredtissimo (7. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Sehr schön.
So Leute geh jetzt los und versuche mal mein glück,hoffentlich kann ich euch morgen 
schöne Bilder bieten.Freu mich schon


----------



## angelarne (8. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Fast alle Aale die hier im Thread geposted sind wurden in Flüssen gefangen.
Ich behaupte aber, dass die richtig großen in kleinen, stehenden Gewässern zu finden sind.
Deshalb fahre ich auch nicht mehr an die Bode zum Aalangeln.
Dieses Jahr hat es zwar noch nicht mit der Riesenschlange geklappt aber das wird noch.
Is auf jeden Fall herausfordernder als zu sagen: " Ich hab schon über 100 Aale dieses Jahr gefangen!" 
....Die dann aber alle gerade mal maßig sind.....
So einen Fischcounter finde ich sowieso voll bekloppt...mal nebenbei bemerkt.....


----------



## Veit (8. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ angelarne: Etliche Aale uber 60 cm? Ein paar über 70 cm? Einer über 80 cm? Alle gerade so maßig??? - Bekloppte Sprüche die du da von dir gibst!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (8. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				angelarne schrieb:
			
		

> Fast alle Aale die hier im Thread geposted sind wurden in Flüssen gefangen.
> Ich behaupte aber, dass die richtig großen in kleinen, stehenden Gewässern zu finden sind.
> Deshalb fahre ich auch nicht mehr an die Bode zum Aalangeln.
> Dieses Jahr hat es zwar noch nicht mit der Riesenschlange geklappt aber das wird noch.
> ...


 
Das war ja wohl eben nichts. Ich denke mal dass bei Veits fängen nichtmal die hälfte unter 55cm lang war. Ist da jemand neidisch?


----------



## Tyron (9. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@angelarne:

Fand deine Aussage auch nicht besonders dolle, vielleicht einfach nochmal überdenken und dann evtl nochmal ändern... !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Veit (10. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War gestern abend zwischen 21:30 und 23 Uhr an einem Saalewehr. 
Unterhalb gabs ein paar Fehlbisse und einen Schnürsenkel-Aal. Oberhalb passiert zu meiner Enttäuschung nichts. Dachte ich jedenfalls. Als ich einpacken wollte, war dann aber ordentlicher Widerstand an der dort ausgelegten Rute zu spüren, obwohl zuvor nicht mal ein kleiner Zupfer zu sehen war. Einen schönen Aal von etwa 65 - 70 cm konnte ich aus dem Wasser heben und dann gleich wieder in selbiges entlassen.


----------



## Veit (12. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Bin am vergangenen Abend mit meinem Angelfreund Hendrik am Saalemühlgraben noch Aalangeln gewesen. Es hat wirklich extrem gut gebissen. Zeitweise kam aller ein bis zwei Minuten ein Biss. Aber es war wie verhext. Die Biester zogen mitunter richtig heftig Schnur vom Freilauf, blieben aber trotzdem nicht hängen. Selbst bei diesen kräftigen Bissen war der Wurm dann oft völlig unbeschädigt. JEder hatte mindestens 10 - 15 Fehlbisse und noch manchen starken Zupfer. Das Ergebnis sogesehen enttäuschend: Henni einen 55er Aal, ich nen gleichgroßen und einen Schnürsenkel.


----------



## Adrian* (12. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

hab heute morgen so gegen 1 uhr nachts en ca. 45cm aal gefangen, war nachtangeln, hatte noch 5 oder 6 run's aber nichts hing....


----------



## Veit (13. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War bis 23 Uhr an der Saale. Wieder das selbe Ergebnis wie bei den letzten Saale-Aalansitzen: ein schöner Aal mit genau 65 cm und ein Schnürsenkel. Dazu ne Güster.
Hatte an nem Wehr geangelt. Der 65er biss oberhalb, der kleine unterhalb.


----------



## John Doe12 (13. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hallo
Ging uns nicht anders,Bisse ohne Ende aber nur 3 Aale bekommen,bis ca 50 cm,die allerdings richtig fett waren,egal haben sie wieder reingeschmissen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Adrian* (13. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@Veit

dieses Aal Spezi Raubfisch Junkie usw. in deiner signatur wie macht ihr das?


----------



## Hechthunter21 (13. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				972631 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Ging uns nicht anders,Bisse ohne Ende aber nur 3 Aale bekommen,bis ca 50 cm,die allerdings richtig fett waren,egal haben sie wieder reingeschmissen.
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



Hoffe die Schlangen sind weich gelandet...|kopfkrat!


----------



## John Doe12 (13. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe die Schlangen sind weich gelandet...|kopfkrat!


 
Bis jetzt hat sich noch keiner beschwert,allerdings wie auch,ich denke du weißt wie es gemeint ist.
|supergri |supergri #6 |supergri |supergri 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Veit (14. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Letzte NAcht fing ich an der ELbe 4 Aale. Ein Schnürsenkel und 3 schöne Schlangen von 62, 65 und 71 cm. (lebend gemessen, da zurückgesetzt) Der 71er ist auch mein bislang größter Elbaal. 
Alle auf Tauwurm mit "aalkiller"-Lockstoff. 
Bisse gabs diesmal aber nur sehr wenige.


----------



## drathy (14. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Bin grad echt verwirrt: Wieso setzt Du denn solche schönen Aale wieder zurück?? Zu groß für Bratpfanne oder Räucherofen??  |uhoh:  ;+ 
Bei drei solchen Aalen an einem Abend würde ich ein Salto machen!  #6


----------



## Adrian* (14. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@drathy

so wie ich das mit bekommen hier fängt Veit ne ganz menge, warum sollte man dann immer alles mitholen??

Nur weil ein fisch besonders groß ist oder besonders schön heisst das noch nicht das man ihn mitnehmen sollte....


----------



## drathy (14. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Da hast Du natürlich Recht...hatte nicht daran gedacht, dass es auch Leute gibt, die sehr viel fangen...ich sollte nicht immer von mir auf andere schließen... #q   
Gruß, Drathy


----------



## Veit (14. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ drathy: Ja genau das ist der Grund. Da ich im Sommer fast jeden Abend auf Aal gehe, hab ich dieses Jahr auch schon über 100 Stück gefangen. Da ist es garnicht möglich die Aale alle mitzunehmen. Ich will ja auch nicht jeden Tag Aal essen (aber fangen  ) Gelegentlich mal ein Aal auf dem Teller ist aber schon lecker.


----------



## Albino (14. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War gestern Abend in einem Vereinsteích bei Stade zum Aalfischen.Angelzeit 18-23 Uhr.Gefangen hab ich 2 Aale der eine 60 cm und der andere 53 cm.Gebissen haben die Beiden auf Tauwurm.Ansonsten war nicht viel los an diesem Abend.



Mfg Albino|wavey:


----------



## Veit (15. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War gestern abend 22 - 24 Uhr am Saalemühlgraben in Halle. Es hat klasse gebissen. Die erste halbe Stunde ging zwar garnix, dann aber gab es wieder Bisse aller paar Minuten und oftmals richtig kräftig. Wenn man bedenkt, dass ich mindestens 20 gute Bisse hatte, ist die Ausbeute zwar verhältnismäßig gering, aber ich hatte trotzdem echten Grund zur Freunde. Erst gabs 2 kleine Welse und dann wollte ich meinen Augen kaum trauen. Eine 55 cm lange Quappe hatte den Tauwurm genommen. Meine bislang größte und das auch noch im Sommer. Manchmal is es komisch. Letzten Winter hab ich es an der Saale etliche Male auf Quappen probiert und keine mehr gefangen und jetzt beißt sone schöne beim Aalangeln. Aja, ehe ichs vergesse. Kurz vor 24 Uhr konnte ich dann innerhalb weniger Minuten auch noch 2 Aale fangen. Beide um die 55 cm. Also ein schöner Fang-Mix. Die Quappe kam mit mir nach Hause, der Rest durfte wieder schwimmen. Alle Fische gingen auf Tauwurm mit Lockstoff Top Secret "Aalkiller"

Von der Quappe gibts mal ein Bild, weils was besonderes ist (fix mit Handy gemacht deshalb schlechte Qualität):


----------



## Karpfenchamp (15. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Petri-Heil Veit. Das war ja eine Erfolgreiche Nacht. Besonders die Quappe.


----------



## Adrian* (15. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

meint ihr heute lohnt es sich auf Aal???


----------



## Tyron (15. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Moin Jungs

War gestern auch nochmal für 3 Stunden an "meinem" Regenrückhaltebecken unterwegs. Angelzeit: 21-24 Uhr
Köder: Wurm
Fänge: 4 Stück
Sonstiges: Leider alles Schnürsenkel bis höchstens 40cm. Alles wieder reingeschmissen. War trotzdem n schöner Abend...


----------



## John Doe12 (15. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@Adrian


Wer weiß das schon,aber ich probiere es trotzdem heute,wenn ich nichts fange ist das auch nicht schlimm,das ist das schöne beim Angeln,probieren geht über studieren.:q 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Adrian* (15. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

gut, bin auch heute unterwegs, mal sehen wer mehr fängt!!


----------



## Bison (15. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@Veit:

 Du erwähnst immer diesen Lockstoff von Top Secret...|kopfkrat

Hast du mal getestet, ob man ohne Lockstoff genauso fängt??? Oder macht der viel aus? Will den dann vielleicht auch mal probieren! Klingt ja nicht schlecht was du fängst!


----------



## Veit (16. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Bison: Ja damit habe ich fast immer (deutlich) mehr gefangen als andere Angler die keinen Lockstoff verwendet haben.

@ all: War heute abend nochmal auf Aal am Saalemühlgraben mit Angelkumpel Hendrik. Diesmal lief wenig, abgesehen davon das gleich zu Beginn ein mächtiger Karpfen (höchstwahrscheinlich) meinen Wurm nahm. Der legte aber gleich mal einen lange Flucht hin und blieb dann im Gehölz hängen. Ansonsten ein 50er Aal für mich, der wieder schwimmen durfte und eine Güster beo Hendrik.


----------



## John Doe12 (16. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@Adrian


Na dann lass dich mal überraschen,mein Bekannter Holger schreibt nachher einen Bericht,Ich bin seit 20 Min.wieder zuhause und werd gleich erstmal nen Kaffee trinken und dann gehts ab in die Falle.
Soviel schonmal vorweg#6 #6 #6 

:q :q :q #h #h 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## H.Christians (16. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hallo,

war gestern mit 972631  zum Aalangeln.
Und wie war es ???? Einfach Spitze!!!!!#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 
Wir konnten insgesamt 27 Aale fangen, es hat gebissen wie verrückt.
Es war zeitweise wirklich nur ein hin- und her rennen, an Kaffeetrinken oder mal was essen war nicht zu denken. 
Ich fand das aber nicht weiter schlimm.
Als Köder hatten wir Tauwürmer und Köfis.
Leider hatten wir die Digicam zu Hause liegen gelassen, sonst hätte ich noch ein paar "Beweissfotos" gemacht.
Das war einer der besten Tage, die wir in diesem Jahr  erlebt haben.

Heute ist erstmal Pause, morgen geht es dann wieder los, wär ja schon wenn es so weiter gehen würde.

mfg Holger


----------



## angelarne (16. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Moin. In unserem kleinen Andelverein ist gestern Nachmittag der Aalrekord gefallen. Ein kleiner Pimpf von zwölf Jahren hat beim Friedfischstippen um ungefähr 14 Uhr einen Aal von 127 cm landen können. Gefangen auf Mais!!!!! An unserem kleinsten Gewässer (ein kleiner Weiher im Wald) an einem kleinen Seerosenfeld.
Ich bin sprachlos.....


----------



## Adrian* (16. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

ha....27 aale...bei uns hat's kaum gebissen, en freund hat einen 48cm gefangen, ich einen ca. 40cm auf tauwurm und mir ist noch en größerer an der Feederrute abgegangen...hab sonst nur noch 12 oder 13 brassen gefangen...


----------



## Kurzer (16. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				angelarne schrieb:
			
		

> Moin. In unserem kleinen Andelverein ist gestern Nachmittag der Aalrekord gefallen. Ein kleiner Pimpf von zwölf Jahren hat beim Friedfischstippen um ungefähr 14 Uhr einen Aal von 127 cm landen können. Gefangen auf Mais!!!!! An unserem kleinsten Gewässer (ein kleiner Weiher im Wald) an einem kleinen Seerosenfeld.
> Ich bin sprachlos.....


 
Was hat den der Jungangler für ne Stippe bzw. Schnur gehabt, oder hat sich der MEGASCHLEICHER kampflos ergeben? Das ist ja kaum zu fassen.


----------



## John Doe12 (16. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hallo

Dann nochmal das ganze,Text fertig Board abgeschmiert,fürchterlich.

@Adrian
Ist doch besser als nichts,wenn ich nur 2 oder 3 gefangen hätte wäre ich auch zufrieden,aber es waren halt 15 was solls.:m 
Gestern war wieder ein Tag an dem man alles an den Haken binden konnte,die Aale haben auf Tauwurm,Tebos,Garnelen und kl.Heringe gebissen.Ein anderer Angler hatte um 23.00 Uhr auch schon 6 Aale.
Das war mal wieder eine Nacht nach dem Motto,zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort.Außerdem komme ich aus der besten Aalgegend Deutschlands und das ist Ostfriesland.#h 
Ein Bildchen habe ich dann doch noch,von ein paar Platten,2 Aalen(ca 55 und 60cm) und eine Seezunge die ich mitgenommen habe.Der Rest wurde wieder seinem Element zugeführt um für Nachwuchs zu sorgen.Digicam ist auch wieder in der richtigen Tasche,war in meiner Gufi-Tasche,da ich in letzter Zeit öfter auf Zander war als auf Aal.#q 







@kurzer
ist doch schön das er den gekriegt hat,hätte ich aber gerne gesehen,war bestimmt ein Mordsspektakel.
127cm an der Stippe Wahnsinn.|kopfkrat 

@Veit

Schöner Zander in dem anderen Thread,Glückwunsch.
Mach dir keinen Kopf,wenns nicht anders geht,dann ist es besser so,wirst bestimmt noch genug Möglichkeiten bekommen.#6 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Kurzer (16. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ja na klar ist das schön! Wollte es auf keinen Fall auch anders darstellen. Ist nur kaum zu glauben, oder der Aal hatte wirklich kein interesse mehr sich zu wehren...Sachen gibts?! Hechte auf Boili, Karpfen auf Köderfisch, Barben auf Wobbler und jetzt auch Megaaale auf Mais an der Stippe...verkehrte Welt.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## John Doe12 (16. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ja ist ab und zu merkwürdig.

Mein Angelkollege hat seinen größten Karpfen 12pfd.glaube ich auf einen  Effzett-Blinker gefangen,wohlgemerkt im Maul.
Brassen,die den Gufi im Maul hatten,sind uns auch schon vorgekommen,ist aber zum Glück selten.
Ich habe vor ein paar Jahren einen 5pfd. Schuppi beim Stippen gefangen,da die Bremse der Rolle kaputt war,habe ich ihn 20min per Hand ausgedrillt,war auch ne lustige sache am 14er Vorfach.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Kurzer (16. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Das glaub ich Dir gerne, als ich meinen bisher größten Zander (85 cm) ans Ufer gedrillt hatte, hat sich die Schnur um die Spitze geschlagen...ich hab im ersten Moment gedacht jetzt ist alles vorbei ABER danke des grenzenlosen Einsatzes meines Kumpels der im März in Unterwäsche in die "Fluten" gesprungen ist, konnten wir den Zander dann doch noch landen.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Marc38120 (16. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@kurzer: hehehe, das nenne ich freundschaft!!! 

ich werde es heute mal wieder auf aal probieren, an einem kleinem fluss, würmer und Lockstoff pack ich eben schon für zusammen, leider darf ich dort nur 1 Rute benutzen 
Gründlinge werden auch noch besorgt... Bericht folgt später,falls was an haken geht.

Ps: will mich niemand mal einladen zu euren aalgewässern in ostfriesland??? bin richtig neidisch,wenn ich höre das sie dort 27 aale ziehen


----------



## Kurzer (16. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hallo Marc,

jep und diese Freundschaft ist dieses Jahr 18 Jahre alt geworden und besteht trotz 200 km Distanz immer noch!

Wünsch Dir viel Glück heute abend!

Gruß


----------



## Holger (16. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



Marc38120
 
 
Ps: will mich niemand mal einladen zu euren aalgewässern in ostfriesland??? bin richtig neidisch schrieb:


> Das kein falscher Eindruck entsteht, 27 Aale mit 2 Leuten sind auch in Ostfriesland kein alltägliches Ergebnis. Normal sind ca. 25 Aale...:q
> 
> Nein, Spaß bei Seite, Aale gibt es noch ganz ordentlich bei uns. Bei Interesse kannst du gerne mal zum Aalfischen herkommen, 4-5 Stück pro Person sollte immer gehen wenn das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt. Braunschweig is ja auch net so weit weg...


----------



## Marc38120 (16. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@Kurzer: Sag ich doch, echte freundschaft 

@Holger: ich komme auf dein angebot zurück, wenn man bei euch gastkarten erhalten kann. Ps: ich hab 4 jahre in ostfriesland (Veenhusen nähe Leer) gelebt


----------



## Marc38120 (17. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

abend!
leider hab ich heut kein aal gefangen dafür ist mir 1 Bachforelle an den haken gegangen, 31cm groß, Köder waren 2 dendrobena mit Lockstoff von mosella...

Gruß, der Marc


----------



## drathy (17. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Komme just vom Nachstellen der Aale wieder...war für meine Verhältnisse mehr als Ordentlich! 5 Stück konnte ich an Land ziehen...Köder Tau- bzw. Mistwurm... Einer von den fünfen dürfte so +55cm sein...hab noch nicht nachgemessen... Mindestens ebenso viele Aalbisse dürfte ich noch gehabt haben...ich muss einfach geduldiger werden....


----------



## Veit (17. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Holger und 972631: Petri Heil! 27 Aale sind wirklich megastark! Mal schaun was heute abend geht, hatte jetzt mal nen Tag Aalpause eingelegt. Momentan wird ja trotz Vollmond sehr gut gefangen.


----------



## John Doe12 (17. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@Veit


Danke für die Blumen ist allerdings ne Ausnahme,aber das kennst du ja.#h 

Wir werden heut auch wieder losziehen,da wir gestern erst um 6.30 wieder da waren,brauchten wir auch einen Tag Pause.

Auf den Mond geb ich sowieso nichts mehr,den ich hab schon oft sehr gut gefangen,wenn die "Säufersonne" strahlte.:q 

Mal  sehen was geht heute abend.

Petri
Martin


----------



## Adrian* (17. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Säufersonne  

gestern hat der mond bei uns voll genallt, tags über hats gebissen aber sobal es dunkler wurde kam nicht ein biss mehr....wir waren bis 23:30 auf barben...


----------



## Veit (18. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Musste am vergangenen Abend leider nach etlichen erfolgreichen Aalansitzen in Folge an der Saale doch mal wieder eine Nullnummer hinnehmen. Nur ein kleiner Wels nahm den Tauwurm, Angelkumpel Ditmar blieb ohne Fisch.


----------



## John Doe12 (18. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hallo

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen, außer einer schönen Platte war nichts,ein paar Bisse,aber nichts zu verwerten.
Holger konnte 2 Aale erwischen und ein befreundeter Boardi immerhin 5 Stück.

Es gibt Tage da verliert man,oder es gewinnen die anderen.|supergri 

So sind sie die Aale, einmal 15 und dann null,schön das es so ist,denn sonst wird es schnell langweilig.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Karpfenchamp (18. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Gestern beim Nachtangeln an der Ehle gab es bei mir und meinem Vater 2 Aale von denen der eine etwa 50cm und der andere 61cm lang war. Köder war natürlich Tauwurm. Sie haben nah am Ufer gebiisen.


----------



## Dorschi (18. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Bei uns war es gestern auch sehr verhalten. Alande, Döbel und Monstergründlinge waren die Beifänge. Angelkumpel Maik konnte einen 63er verhaften und mir gingen ein u40 und ein 55er an die Angel. Der 55er mußte leider mit, da er sich an Land festsetzte und sich den Unterkiefer am Haken zerrissen hatte.
Zu Hause wurde ich dann in meiner Entscheidung bestätigt. Es war mein bisher 2. Aal, der mit Schwimmblasenwurm befallen war. Also sicher ein Farmaal.
Alle Bisse begannen extrem spät so zwischen 12 und 2 Uhr.


----------



## Veit (18. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns war es gestern auch sehr verhalten. Alande, Döbel und Monstergründlinge waren die Beifänge. Angelkumpel Maik konnte einen 63er verhaften und mir gingen ein u40 und ein 55er an die Angel. Der 55er mußte leider mit, da er sich an Land festsetzte und sich den Unterkiefer am Haken zerrissen hatte.
> Zu Hause wurde ich dann in meiner Entscheidung bestätigt. Es war mein bisher 2. Aal, der mit Schwimmblasenwurm befallen war. Also sicher ein Farmaal.
> Alle Bisse begannen extrem spät so zwischen 12 und 2 Uhr.


Hmm, da war ich schon zu Hause. Aber schön, dass ihr doch noch welche gefangen habt.  :m


----------



## Karpfenchamp (19. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ich gucke heute Abend bis in die Nacht hinein mal so am Seehäuser See was da so mit Aal ist. Ich werde hauptsächlich auf Aal angeln. Leider kommt niemand mit und ich muss alleine angeln.


----------



## Hamburgspook (19. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Moin,

@Karpfenchamp
Lass Dich nicht klauen.#6 

Werde heute mal die Elbe im HH Hafen antesten. Letzte Woche Samstag war absolut tote Hose. Mit 4 Ruten (2 Leute) 3 Zupfer und ein Schnürsenkel innerhalb von 5 Stunden.

Mal sehen, soll ja Gewitter geben. Vielleicht hilft es.
Bericht folgt.

Gruß
Hamburgspook


----------



## Ronald (19. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ich werde Morgen wieder zum Nachtangeln in der Uckermark aufbrechen, hatte bisher nur mässiges Glück, 9 Aale zwar-sind aber alle wieder in ihrem Element, vielleicht erwische ich übermorgen was "großes" und die Digicam kommt mal zum Einsatz.

Schönes WE und Petri Heil
Ronald


----------



## Karpfenchamp (20. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Hamburgspook schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> @Karpfenchamp
> Lass Dich nicht klauen.#6


 
Hatte ich auch nicht vor.:m  Naja mein Ansitz war leider nicht mit einem Aal gekrönt. Hatte als andere Rute noch ne Feederrute mit Knicklicht versehen und konnte damit 2 Plötzen und ne 33 Schleie landen. Ein Karpfen ist mir am 12er Vorfach abgerissen. Auf meine Aalrute gabs ungefähr 4 Bisse und nur einer konnte verwertet werden. Es war nur ein 20er Barsch. Sonst war nach den bissen immer der Wurm weg. Habe an der Feederrute auch mit Wurm geangelt und da war das nicht so. Müssen also Fische gewesen sein.


----------



## Veit (21. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War 21:30 bis 23 Uhr am Saalemühlgraben in Halle. Nur 1 50er Aal und ein Fehlbiss noch. An der Hauptsaale ging mehr. Meine Kumpels Benni und Böhmi hatten neben diversen Fehlbissen 3 Aale, von denen 2 mit 50 und 64 cm maßig waren. Gefangen direkt am Ufer mit Pose.


----------



## Alleskönner (21. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Konnte in der Nacht einen Aal von 76cm und 1.2kg fangen!


----------



## Ronald (21. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Leider konnte ich überhaupt nichts Landen, nicht mal einen Biss hatte ich-aber es kommt ja das nächste WE und da wirds dann vielleicht was.


----------



## Marc38120 (21. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Das ist mein 76er Aal vom 19.7.2005
hab das Foto heut erst bekommen.

http://www.point-of-fishing.youspace.de/wbblite/galerie.php?action=show&pic=1&sid=971038ea807c21c6bf0e25bb8f0d883e


----------



## Veit (22. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Am vergangenen Abend hats bei mir aalmäßig an einem Saalwehr endlich wieder ein bisschen gerappelt. War dort mit meinem Kumpel Hendrik und seinem kleinen Bruder Flori. Habe 3 Aale gefangen. 2 schöne von ca. 70 cm, die Hendrik bekommen hat und einen Schnürsenkel + eine kleine Brasse. Hendrik hingegen fing garnix. Der kleine Flori erwischte eine Plötze. Der Junge hat echt ein paar lustige Sprüche rausgehauen. Nachdem ich den zweiten Aal gelandet hatte "Ohhhrr mann, jetzt hat Veit mich ja abgekocht"  #6  So muss das sein. Jetzt brauchen wir uns wenigstens keine Sorgen mehr zu machen, dass unsere Gilde der Wett- und Raubangler ausstirbt.   |supergri


----------



## Veit (23. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Letzte NAcht haben wir an der Elbe in Magdeburg quasi ein kleines Boardtreffen gemacht. Mit dabei: Janossi, Counter-Striker, Mao+Kumpel, mng22 und ich. Als Zuschauer: Freako, Freakhenne + Freundin.
Erfahrungsgemäß läuft an der Angelstelle bei Vollmond nicht viel und so war es leider auch diesmal. mng22 konnte einen 45er Aal verbuchen, Counter-Striker noch ein paar Weißfische im Hellen, Janossi eine Brasse, Mao und sein Kollege leider nix (sind aber auch nicht lange dagewesen), ich hatte 3 Aale (50, 54 cm und ein Schnürsenkel).
Aber wenn sich soviele Boardis treffen macht das Angeln auch ohne hammermäßige Fänge Spass.  :m


----------



## Alleskönner (23. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Letzte NAcht haben wir an der Elbe in Magdeburg quasi ein kleines Boardtreffen gemacht. Mit dabei: Janossi, Counter-Striker, Mao+Kumpel, mng22 und ich. Als Zuschauer: Freako, Freakhenne + Freundin.
> Erfahrungsgemäß läuft an der Angelstelle bei Vollmond nicht viel und so war es leider auch diesmal. mng22 konnte einen 45er Aal verbuchen, Counter-Striker noch ein paar Weißfische im Hellen, Janossi eine Brasse, Mao und sein Kollege leider nix (sind aber auch nicht lange dagewesen), ich hatte 3 Aale (50, 54 cm und ein Schnürsenkel).
> Aber wenn sich soviele Boardis treffen macht das Angeln auch ohne hammermäßige Fänge Spass.  :m


Bist du Arbeitslos oder warum kannste immer so oft angeln gehen:m
Es ist doch kein Vollmond mehr ist doch schon längst abnehmender!Vollmond hatten wir am Freitag
Aber trotzdem scheind das ihr ja dort eine gute Aalstrecke habt!Ihr fangt nämlich immer so viel!Das fängt mancher noch nicht mal im Jahr.Macht doch mal demnächst Bilder,möchte mal gerne die Aale sehen.


----------



## Veit (23. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Alleskönner: Nee, ich hatte bloß mal ein halbes Jahr Dauerurlaub, weil ich Abi nach 12einhalb Jahren gemacht hab. Nächste Woche leider vorbei.-Ausbildung beginnt.
Werde mal in nächster Zeit ein Foto einscannen, wo mein Kumpel Hendrik und ich nen prall gefüllten Aalsetzkescher präsentieren. 17 Stück hatten wir in der Nacht zu zweit. Bitte noch etwas Geduld, der Film muss noch entwickelt werden.
Mit dem Mond haste natürlich recht, aber der war schon nach ziemlich hell. Und da die Elbe an der Stelle sehr flach ist macht sich das dann schon negativ bemerkbar.


----------



## Counter-Striker (23. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ veit
war da nicht noch nen bild von mir mit nem schönen Aal von der Stellen ?


----------



## Veit (23. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Jajaja, muss alles erstmal fertiggemacht werden *stress* , *gg*


----------



## Flussbarschfan (24. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

tja... wie man ja mittlerweile überall mitkriegt is bei uns in Bayern (Freising > ISAR) enormes Hochwasser... Brücken gesperrt, der ganze Auwald bis zum Deich (ca. 40m Entfernung zum normalen Flusslauf) unter Wasser... heute nachmittag wird der Pegelhöchststand erwartet... bin gespannt, denn allzu weit vom Deich wohn ich nich weg... meine Eltern sind grad unterwegs n paar Sandsäcke vond er Feuerwehr zu holen...

und da is klar, dass mit Aalen grad nich allzuviel geht...


----------



## Franz_16 (24. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Datum:24.08 
Gewässer: Vils
Köder: 12cm langs Rotauge
Uhrzeit: 22.45 
Größe: Vils-Standard
Gewicht: geschätzte 2,5-3 Pfd
...
schwimmt wieder


----------



## Trader1667 (25. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Datum:24.08 
Gewässer: Fuhse
Köder: Tauwurm
Uhrzeit: 23:10
Größe: 52 cm (schwimmt wieder)
Beifänge: Barsch (12cm) Zander (18cm)
Fazit: Ich hatte dieses Jahr schon bessere Tage war echt Mau


----------



## Veit (25. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Bin eben mit den Angelkumpels Micha und Ditmar an der Saale an nem Wehr gewesen. Ditmar und ich hatten je eine Rute unterhalb, alle übrigen Angeln lagen oberhalb. Unterhalb gabs 6 Schnürsenkel (3 für jeden), oberhalb hat es so gut gebissen wie lange nicht mehr und dort haben wir ja bekanntlich immer die großen Aale erwischt. Es war ein regelrechtes Fiasko. Fehlbiss folgte auf Fehlbiss. Garnix blieb hängen, außer einer Zährte bei Micha, die aber auch noch im Hellen gebissen hatte. Einen Fisch hatte ich kurzzeitig gehakt, dass war auch mit Sicherheit ein großer Aal, aber auch der schlitzte aus. Absolut frustrierend! Ich weiß nicht woran es lag, die Haken waren jedenfalls ok und die Bisse auch alle sehr kräftig.


----------



## Marcus van K (26. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Moinsen

Bin grade wieder rein. War an einem Stausee bei Wismar. Beim nächsten mal werde ich vor dem Angeln mal nach den Nachttemperaturen schauen.
 Hatten nur 9Grad eben.. War ganz schön kalt und tote Hose.
Den einzigsten Biss den ich hatte hab ich dann auch noch versaut.

Hab auf Grund mit Pose und Köderfisch geangelt und die Pose wandert und wandert ca 10 Meter. Dann Pause und wieder bewegung bei der Pose beim schnelleren wandern der Anhieb und was soll ich sagen, da hat es der Aal doch tatsächlich versucht sich den Köfi mit der Schwanzflosse zuerst reinzuschieben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Habt ihr sowas schonmal erlebt? Werd wohl beim nächsten mal den Köfi andersrum wie normal, auf den Haken ziehen #q


----------



## Hechthunter21 (26. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

war es nicht der Aal der immer so die Nahrung zu sich nimmt...|kopfkrat#6


----------



## Marcus van K (27. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Was? Also das kann ich mir ja nun überhaupt nicht vorstellen!
Hab ja schon einige Sommer auf Aal angessen und so immer gefangen.
Es ist doch so, dass jeder Raubfisch selbst Fischfressende Vögel den Fisch zuerst mit dem Kopf fressen damit er nicht im hals oder schlund stecken bleibt!?

Vielleicht hast du mich auch falsch verstanden, Köfikopf zeigt zum Haken.


----------



## drathy (27. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Also ich hab bislang auch nur (und das von diversen Quellen) gehört, dass der Aal Fische mir Vorliebe von hinten her auffrißt!
Muss dazu sagen, dass ich den einzigen Aal, den ich bislang auf Köfi gefagen habe, mit nem Köfi gefangen habe, der vorne angeködert war...


----------



## Franz_16 (27. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



> Also ich hab bislang auch nur (und das von diversen Quellen) gehört, dass der Aal Fische mir Vorliebe von hinten her auffrißt!



... das ist sch... egal  

Ich fange meine Aale mit Köderfischen, bei denen ich den Haken durchs Auge oder den Kiemendeckel oder durchs Maul rausschauen lasse, mein Kumpel zieht sie immer andersrum auf.. und fängt nicht besser oder schlechter.

War heute nacht übrigens auch draussen... hab gestern Abend um 21.00 Uhr eine Rute mit Fischfetzen an der Pose ausgebracht.. und sie heute morgen kurz vor 7 wieder genauso eingeholt  

Werds heute Abend nochmal an nem anderen Gewässer probieren.. ein paar Räucheraale dürftens dieses Jahr schon noch sein


----------



## Karpfenchamp (27. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Marcus van K schrieb:
			
		

> Was? Also das kann ich mir ja nun überhaupt nicht vorstellen!
> Hab ja schon einige Sommer auf Aal angessen und so immer gefangen.
> Es ist doch so, dass jeder Raubfisch selbst Fischfressende Vögel den Fisch zuerst mit dem Kopf fressen damit er nicht im hals oder schlund stecken bleibt!?
> 
> Vielleicht hast du mich auch falsch verstanden, Köfikopf zeigt zum Haken.


 
Nee ein Aal packt Köfis immer mit dem Schwanz voran.


----------



## drathy (28. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Komme grad wieder vom Aalangeln. Von 21h-0h nicht einen vernünftigen Biss!!! War es bei Euch heute Nacht auch so desolat?? Bin ziemlich verwundert, da dies bislang das einzige Mal war, dass ich an dieser Stelle nicht mal nen guten Biss hatte...


----------



## fette beute (28. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

war heute gar nicht los,ham hier ne sternklare helle nacht,nächste woche soll dad hier noch mal warm werden,da greif ich noch mal an |wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (28. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



> war heute gar nicht los,ham hier ne sternklare helle nacht



das gleiche bei mir


----------



## kanalbulle (28. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> das gleiche bei mir


bei mir is schon hell :q


----------



## Karpfenchamp (28. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War gestern von 19 Uhr bis um 1:30Uhr mit meinem Vater am Lostauer See( ein toter Elbarm der nicht mehr mit der Elbe verbunden ist) auf Aal. Es gab viele Bisse und kaum einer ließ sich verarbeiten. Mein Vater konnte einen in einen 46cm Aal verwandeln und ich konnte 2 Stück verwandeln die sich bei mir aber als eine 43cm Brasse und ne 20cm Rotfeder entpuppten. Wir haben mit Leuchtposen gefischt. Köder war natürlich Tauwurm. Ich habe auch eine Krabbe rausgezogen.


----------



## Trader1667 (28. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Datum:28.08 
Gewässer: Fuhse
Köder: Tauwurm
Größe: leider keinen Aal
Beifänge: Karpfen 62 cm mit einem riesigen Bauch schwimmt aber wieder!
außerdem 2 Barsche ca 20 cm


----------



## Veit (29. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War mit Angelkumpel Ditmar an der Saale. Absolut nix! Ein Mini-Döbel für Didi, ein kleines Welslein für mich.


----------



## Marc38120 (29. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

ich war von 20 uhr bis 0 uhr am Stichkanal (oberhalb einer Schleuse)
Geangelt habe ich mit 2 Ruten (Pose),Köder waren dendrobena.
1 Aal von 35cm Biss in der Abenddämmerung, sonst lief absolut nichts :/


----------



## Hechthunter21 (29. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				fette beute schrieb:
			
		

> war heute gar nicht los,ham hier ne sternklare helle nacht,nächste woche soll dad hier noch mal warm werden,da greif ich noch mal an |wavey:




so hab ich es dann auch vor ...#6

Eine Rute 
GEZIELT auf Aal 
die andere auf die Hechtdame


----------



## Veit (30. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War heute an der Wilden Saale in Halle Aalangeln mit Angelkumpel Nico. Dieser hatte viel Pech. Er verlor einen starken Aal von ca. 80 cm vor seinen Füßen durch Ausschlitzen. Danach gabs für ihn noch ein Zwergwels, viele Fehlbisse und Hänger. Auch ich hatte eine Menge Hänger und musste mehrere Montagen abreißen. Noch schlimmer war, dass ich einen guten Fisch verlor, weil das Blei im Drill hängen blieb. Was anderes großes schlitzte mir noch aus. Gefangen habe ich einen sehr fetten Aal von 66 cm und mehrere Döbel. War mein 128ster Aal des Jahres und damit jetzt schon genauso viele wie im vergangenen Jahr insgesamt. Also mein bestes Aaljahr und nun hoffe ich natürlich noch die 150 Stück-Marke knacken zu können.


----------



## Veit (31. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Bin heute abend am Saalemühlgraben in Halle an der Mündung eines Verbindungsgrabens zu Saale gewesen mit Angelfreund Ditmar. Direkt nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit hat es kurzzeitig äußerst gut gebissen. Innerhalb von ca. einer halben Stunde gabs einen kleinen Wels, eine Güster, einen Schnürsenkel-Aal und einen Aal von ca. 60 cm + mehrere Fehlbisse. Dann war es schlagartig wie abgeschnitten. Ich bin noch bis 23 Uhr geblieben aber nach dem vielversprechenden Start gabs nur noch zwei weitere Bisse, von denen ich einen zu einem weiteren Aal von rund 60 cm verwerten konnte. Bei Ditmar ging ingesamt viel weniger was aber daran lag, dass er an der schlechteren Stelle saß, wo er aber auch hinwollte, da man dort besser werfen kann. Er bekam nur zwei Bisse und hatte einen Schnürsenkel-Aal. 

Alle gefangenen Fische durften wieder schwimmen.


----------



## Veit (1. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War am vergangenen Abend an zwei Nebenarmen der Saale auf Aal angeln. (Stelle zwischenzeitlich gewechselt)  
Habe 3 Aale 59 und 2 mal 65 cm sowie ein paar Döbel auf Tauwurm gefangen.


----------



## Kurzer (1. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Diese PM hast Du auch in Deinem Postfach:

Hallo,

auf genau so einen Text wie Du diesen unter "Aktuelle Aalfängen" geschrieben hast hab ich heute gewartet. Mal ne ernstgemeinte Frage: "Merkst Du eigentlich selber nicht das Du hier eine Provokation nach der anderen vom Stapel läßt?"

Langsam kocht das Fass echt über! Sorry, aber Verständniss kann ich dafür nicht mehr aufbringen. Du kommst doch nur nicht damit klar, dass jemand anderes einen größeren Wels gefangen hat, oder? Das nervt Dich doch so richtig?! Mich freuts für Frank aber so richtig! Ich gönne Ihm seinen Erfolg! 

Einem anderem etwas gönnen ist eine Eigenschaft die Du mal lernen solltest!!! Aber schnellstens! Du bist bei weitem nicht der beste Angler den es gibt, Dein entscheidener Vorteil liegt darin, dass Du unheimlich viel Zeit am Wasser verbringen kannst und daher diese auch gut kennst...mehr ist es nicht...und dann stellst Du Dich hier im Board so auf?! Du machst Dich lächerlich!

MfG.

Daniel Knoke

Liebe Moderatoren,

solltet Ihr das lesen, bitte ich um Verständnis. Ich habe KEINE Lust mehr mir solche Provokationen ans Bein hängen zu müssen. Mir reichts jetzt wirklich.

Gruß


----------



## MeRiDiAn (1. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Moin !

Worum gehts denn Daniel ? Steh grad aufm Schlauch 

basti


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



> Liebe Moderatoren,
> 
> solltet Ihr das lesen, bitte ich um Verständnis. Ich habe KEINE Lust mehr mir solche Provokationen ans Bein hängen zu müssen. Mir reichts jetzt wirklich.


Ich bin vielleicht zu doof, abr eine Provokation kann ich nicht erkennen.

Vielleicht auch deswegen weil ich nicht vor Ort war??

Keine Ahnung, aber dass man sich wie Veit ärgert, wenn ein Angelplatz besetzt ist, an dem man selber gerne geangelt hätte - verständlich, und wahrscheinlich uns allen schon mal so passiert.

Ob man dann wie Veit sich in seinem letzten Satz mit den Schnürsenkeln und Weissfischen äußern muss, ist dabei dann wohl Geschmackssache.

Seid doch einfach alle so gut und bleibt ALLE "ruhig" beim diskutieren.
Man muss doch den anderen nicht anmachen.


----------



## Dorschi (1. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Lieber Veit!
Findest Du das nicht etwas daneben?
Bei Deinem Kurzbesuch bei uns hast Du von Deinem 64 jährigen Freund keinen Ton erwähnt und auf Deinem Fahradsattel saß er auch nicht. Oder hatte er eine Tarnkappe auf? Wir hätten dem alten Herrn natürlich sofort platz gemacht, wenn wir gewusst hätten...
Mich beschleicht so der Gedanke, hier will jemand Stimmung machen.
Ist doch schön, wenn Du etwas gefangen hast und wir nix. Oder hast Du meinen Brocken von gestern Nachmittag nicht verdaut, weil Du ihn mir vielleicht nicht gönnst??
Wir sind NichtWettangler! Und wir überleben auch mal einen Nixfangtag.


----------



## Kurzer (1. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hallo,

ich sehe das zwar anders da solche Aktionen, Bemerkungen und Provokationen schon mehrmals vorgekommen sind, akzeptiere jedoch Deine Meinung/Ansicht was wiederrum nicht heißt das ich diese nachvollziehen kann.

Ich danke Dir jedoch das Du Dich so schnell einschalten konntest.

MfG.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



> Hallo,
> 
> ich sehe das zwar anders da solche Aktionen, Bemerkungen und Provokationen schon mehrmals vorgekommen sind, akzeptiere jedoch Deine Meinung/Ansicht was wiederrum nicht heißt das ich diese nachvollziehen kann.


Danke!

Das Problem:
Es gibt immer wieder Boardies die aus irgendwelchen Gründen mit irgendwelchen anderen Boardies Schwierigkeiten haben und dann das Forum hier nutzen wollen um das auszutragen.

Von den Mods kann man aber nicht ernsthaft verlangen da einzuschreiten, solange das alles im bei uns im Forum üblichen Ton passiert. Dass das bei Betroffenen auch unterschiedlich interpretiert werden kann ist uns klar, löst aber nicht das Dilemma:

Wenn wir da einschreiten sollten müssten wir die jeweilige Situation vor Ort und die jeweils persönlichen Befindlichkeiten kennen und uns  dann sozusagen als "moralischer" Schiedsrichter "aufspielen". 

Wie das dann bei über 11.000 Mitgliedern ausarten würde kann sich wohl jeder vorstellen.

Daher kann ich nur noch mal an ALLE! apellieren in vernünftigem Ton zu diskutieren, nicht persönlich zu werden und wenn es schon so weit wie hier gekommen ist auch auf noch so "schöne" Seitenhiebe zu verzichten.

Das wird Euch das ganze Team danken!


----------



## Dorschi (1. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Alles Klar Thomas! Wollte auch nur den Tatbestand  rechtfertigen.
Ich lasse mir ´ne Menge nachsagen, aber nicht daß ich älteren Herren den Angelplatz nehme und gleich rechts von mir waren noch mehrere Kilometer Flußlauf ungenutzt.


----------



## Kurzer (1. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Alles klar Thomas, hab ich verstanden. HIER wird's zu diesem Thema nichts mehr geben!

Danke noch mal und Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Danke Euch fürs Verständnis!!!!


----------



## Veit (1. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin vielleicht zu doof, aber eine Provokation kann ich nicht erkennen.



Dem schließe ich mich an, sage hier öffentlich nix weiter dazu und gehe heute abend mit Didi an eine Angelstelle auf Aal, die garantiert nicht besetzt ist.  |wavey:


----------



## msdstefan (1. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Nach 5 Wochen Abwesenheit kann ich nun auch endlich mal wieder ein paar Aalfänge vermelden. Am letzten Donnerstag ging es zunächst an einen ca. 1m tiefen Kanal an der holländischen Grenze. Beim Hechtangeln biss gegen 17:30 Uhr ein Aal von 67cm und 640gr. auf Rotfeder am Stahlvorfach mit Zwilling. Es folgten endlos viele Krabbenbisse. Gegen 21 Uhr biss dann noch ein Aal von 63cm, 440gr. auf Wurm. 
Freitag Abend ging es zunächst in Richtung Schildmeer, aber wegen der vielen Krabben war an angeln nicht zu denken. Also gings zurück richtung Grenze an einen flachen Kanal voller Seerosen. Hier hatte ich 4 Bisse auf Wurm, von denen einer Festsaß, 2 losließen und ein Aal von 57cm und 380gr. gelandet werden konnte. Wenigstens gab es keine Krabben. Samstag Abend fuhren wir an einen flachen verkrauteten Graben. Bis 2 Uhr hatte ich nur einen Biss, der quer durchs Kraut zog. Bei der Landung mussten wir ca. 10kg Kraut keschern, um den Aal überhaupt landen zu können. Er hatte 72cm und 760gr. Gewicht und biss auf Tauwurm.


----------



## Veit (2. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Tja, der vergangene Abend war eine absolute Nullnummer. Sowas schlechtes habe ich lange nicht mehr erlebt. An der Erfolgsstelle von gestern hatte weder Didi noch ich auch nur einen Zupfer. 
Danach bin ich noch allein am Stein...ähhhmmm... ich meine natürlich Wehr des Anstoßes gewesen (Jaja Humor ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht). Oberhalb nix und der absolute Hammer war, dass selbst unterhalb des Wehres, wo normalerweise immer die Schnürsenkel-Aale zuppeln, nichts passierte. Naja, kann mal passieren, is aber trotzdem shit.


----------



## Hamburgspook (2. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Moin,

gestern Hamburg-Hafen, Elbe direkt im Strom.
Schwülwarm, abnehmender Mond, Tiede war auch super. Was war,
2 Mann 4 Ruten ein paar heftige Bisse, sonst rein gar nichts. Nicht ein Aal.
Die letzten Wochen super Aale (siehe Schuppenaale) gefangen.

Echt der Hammer....#d 

Das soll einer verstehen. 

Gruß
hamburgspook


----------



## Dorschi (2. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Männer es ist AAlwetter!  Zumindest bei uns schön schwühl und drückend und ich kann nicht angeln gehen!  :c  :c  :c


----------



## Hamburgspook (2. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Moin,

das dachten wir gestern auch......

Mir hat mal ein "alter Mann"   gesagt das Wärmegewitter super für die Bedingungen seien, aber nicht wenn danach ein Wetterumschwung stattfindet. 
Das sei Gift. Und das ist der Fall.....jedenfalls laut Wettervorhersage für die nächsten 2 Tage und die Ergebnisse von gesterm haben es bestätigt.

Gruß
hamburgspook


----------



## Veit (2. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Die gleichen Erfahrungen hab ich auch gemacht. Bei Gewitter habe ich oftmals schlecht (man kann auch sagen garnix) gefangen. Meiner Meinung nach brauchts für gutes Aalangeln konstantes Wetter, egal ob gut oder schlecht. Gerade während der kühlen Wetterperiode im August habe ich auch gut gefangen, eben weil das Wetter konstant war.
Wir fahren heute abend aber trotzdem an die Elbe in Magdeburg, denn da klappts immer.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (2. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Werde am Wochenende auch mal wieder auf Aal angeln. Aber bei uns geht es nicht an die Elbe sondern an die Ehle


----------



## Grundangler85 (2. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Morgen greife ich auch mal auf Aal an am Rhein bei Duisburg mal schauen was morgen geht ich hoffe das die Aale in Beißlaune sind


----------



## drathy (2. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Kann es sein, dass es so langsam weniger wird, mit den Aalen? Damit meine ich nicht generell über die Jahre gesehen (das ist klar!), sondern in den letzten Tagen (der letzten Woche)?? Bin die letzten drei Male jeweils als Schneider nach Hause gegangen...Bisse hatte ich jeweils auch nur 1-2 halbwegs vernüftige...
Oder kann man noch nicht davon sprechen, dass die gute Aalzeit rum ist??


----------



## Veit (3. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Boardi Counter-Striker, mein Angelfreund Ditmar und ich waren vorhin an der ELbe in Magdeburg. Das Ergebnis war äußerst dürftig. Es gab eine Krabbeninvasion, wie ich sie an dieser Stelle noch nie erlebt hatte. Zeitweise bei jeder Köderkontrolle der Haken ab. Gebissen hat es auch schlecht. Bis 1:30 Uhr hatte ich 2 Aale von ca. 55 cm und eine gelandete Krabbe, Ditmar einen 65er und Counter-Striker verlor einen großen Fisch (eher ein Wels oder Karpfen als ein Aal) durch Abriss mit 35er Vorfach. Zum Schluss hatten dann die Krabben zwar aufgehört zu nerven, aber leider ließ sich Ditmar nicht überzeugen noch länger zu bleiben. Irgendwo kann ich ihn verstehen. Wenn man derartige Köder und Hakenverluste nicht gewoht ist, hat man die Schnauze irgendwann mal voll. Allerdings bin ich trotzdem überzeugt, dass ich noch mindestens 2, 3 Aale mehr gefangen hätte, wenn wir bis 5 Uhr geblieben wären. Die richtig gute Aalzeit beginnt an der Elbe nunmal erst ab um 2, das war bei allen Ansitzen so die ich dort gemacht habe. 
Aber was solls, nächstes Jahr wird wieder die NAcht komplett durchfischt und dann wird auch mal wieder ein Ansitz kommen, bei dem ich 10 Aale fange. Die diesjährige Aalsaison an der Elbe ist für mich damit beendet und insgesamt kann ich wieder eine sehr gute Bilanz dieses Jahres ziehen. Bei 10 Ansitzen hab ich über 50 Aale gefangen, in der besten Nacht 12 Stück und bin kein einziges Mal als Schneider nach Hause gefahren.
Ab jetzt gehts vorrangig auf große Blankaale an der Saale, da gehts erst in den nächsten Wochen richtig los. Hoffe mal, dass ich dieses Jahr noch ein paar 80er erwische und vielleicht sogar mal einen über 90cm.   

@ Drahty: Die Zeit der Massenfänge ist jetzt in der Tat zumindest am Fluss allmählich vorbei, gezielte Aalfänge sind aber je nach Witterung noch bis Mitte/Ende Oktober drin und oftmals sind es jetzt die großen.


----------



## drathy (3. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Angelst Du auf die Blankaale dann genauso wie sonst auch, oder machste da was anders?  Benutzt Du KöFis als Köder oder bleibst Du bei altbewährtem Tauwurm.
Meinst Du, man hat auch Chancen Blankaale in nem Fluss zu fangen, der keinen direkten Zugang zum Meer hat, aber genau hinter dem Deich an der Weser liegt?


----------



## Veit (3. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Drathy: Der einzig wirkliche "Trick" beim Angeln auf Blankaale ist die Angelstelle. Ich habe regelmäßige und gezielte Fänge NUR oberhalb von Wehren gemacht. Direkt 5 - 20 Meter vors Wehr werfen und wenn man den richtigen Abend erwischt hat rappelts dann. Ansonsten alle wie beim "normalen" Aalangeln (Köder:nur Tauwurm). Übrigens glaube ich dass heute das richtige Wetter ist damit was mit Blankaal geht.  Es ist viel kühler als gestern und bewölkt dazu. Mal sehen was sich heute abend dann wirklich tut.


----------



## Bison (3. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Wieso angelt man denn auf Blankaal??? Das sind doch die die kurz vorm abwandern sind, oder nicht?


----------



## WalterE. (3. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

ich war gestern auch mal wieder los.
ein disaster!
da gestern super wetter fürs allangeln war, blieben natürlich die bisse, wie die tage zuvor, nicht aus.
komisch war, das gestern alle aale gleich zu beissen schien.
erst wackelte die pose, dann wanderte sie einen halben meter nach rechts, einen meter wieder zurück und dann verschwand die pose für kurze zeit unter wasser.
das seltsame ist, das sich der schwimmer dann flach auf die oberfläche gelegt hat und nach ca. 2-3 min die pose in richtung ufer gezogen wurde.

problem war, trotz der vielen bisse(7 stück) konnte ich keinen an land bringen.
ich hab 2 bis max 5 meter vom ufer aus auf grund geangelt.
wenn die pose waagerecht zur oberfläche stand und sich minutenlang nichts tat, habe ich eingeholt, angeschlagen und kraut rausgeholt.

ich glaube die burschen haben mich gestern ziemlich doll verarscht und ich habe mich noch nie so über einen aalansitz aufgeregt.

ich hoffe euch ergehts besser.

mfg

 Walter


----------



## Veit (3. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Bison: Die sind fett und lang - richtige Trophäen halt!


----------



## Bison (3. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Aber das ist doch dann kontraproduktiv, wenn man die grad zum Laichen abwandernden Schleicher abfängt?!

Auch in meinem Räucherbuch steht nen Bericht über irgendeine Räucherei, die Ostseeblankaale verwendet...


----------



## Veit (4. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ all: War eben mit Angelkumpel Nico an der Saale auf Aal. Lief wieder schlecht. Nico fing einen Schnürsenkel, ich hatte nicht mal nen Biss.

@  Bison: Recht haste! Darum setze ich die Schleicher auch oft zurück!


----------



## msdstefan (4. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ich kanns kaum glauben, aber die Aale beißen noch wie verrückt. Am Freitag gings mal wieder nach Holland an einen Kanal voller Seerosen. An diesem Kanal hatte ich im Juni/Juli schon viele Aale gefangen und noch keinen Krabbenbiss. Diesmal versuchte ich eine neue Stelle unter Bäumen, an der keine Seerosen wachsen. Bis 22 Uhr hatte ich schon 3 Aale auf Tauwurm. Alle zogen nur wenige Meter, wenn überhaupt, und verbuddelten sich im Schlamm. Das Wasser ist dort nirgendwo tiefer als 60cm und sehr trübe. Zwischenzeitlich war ich schon fast im Stress und fing bis 2 Uhr insgesamt 10 Aale :m. Dann hatte ich keine Würmer mehr. Zwei Aale schwimmen weiter, da sie unter 50cm hatten, die anderen 8 waren zwischen 51cm und 62cm, Gesamtgewicht 2800gr. 
Letzte Nacht ging es an dieselbe Stelle. Zunächst biss wenig. Ich wanderte etwas weiter unter die Bäume und schon fing es an zu beißen. Bis 1 Uhr hatte ich 6 Aale gefangen, von denen 2 wegen zu geringer Größe zurück durften. Die übrigen vier hatten zwischen 54cm, 250gr. und 72cm, 760gr#6. Damit habe ich dieses Jahr 100 Aale gefangen, von denen 70 für die Räuchertonne waren. Zusammen wogen sie etwa 25kg. Damit ist unser Aalebedarf für den Rest des Jahres gedeckt.
Zum Vergleich: letztes Jahr fing ich in Deutschland nur 2 Aale von zusammen 2 kg. Das Angeln in Holland ist ungleich erfolgreicher, fast wie in alten Zeiten bei uns in Ostfriesland.


----------



## Veit (5. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

'War gerade mit Angelkumpel Nico an der Saale auf Aal. Langsam wirds kriminell. Wieder kein Aal! 2 Güstern habe ich gefangen, allerdings auch sechs schöne Fehlbisse. Nico bekam ebenfalls mehrere Fehlbisse. Werden sicherlich nicht alles Weißfische gewesen sein...


----------



## Holger (5. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				msdstefan schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Vergleich: letztes Jahr fing ich in Deutschland nur 2 Aale von zusammen 2 kg. Das Angeln in Holland ist ungleich erfolgreicher, fast wie in alten Zeiten bei uns in Ostfriesland.


 

Sorry, aber dann machst du etwas falsch. Ich habe dieses Jahr genug Aale in Ostfriesland gefangen, auch hier beißen sie immer noch gut. Das in Holland sehr gute Fänge möglich sind, weiß ich. Vielleicht sogar bessere wie hier. Aber zu behaupten, man könne hier nicht viele und keine guten Aale fangen, halt ich für sehr weit her geholt.


----------



## H.Christians (5. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hi,

da kann ich Holger nur Recht geben(mir selber??#q #q #q |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat ) Lol
Habe dieses Jahr auch wirklich überdurchschnittlich gut gefangen, war eines der besten Aaljahre seid 10 Jahren.
Ist natürlich auch immer eine Frage wo man zum angeln hingeht, man muß halt auch die richtigen Tage erwischen.
Beweise für meine Fänge habe ich genügend in Form von Fotos, wer es mir nicht glaubt kann ja mal hier nachgucken  http://aalgott.aa.funpic.de/include.php?path=start.php  .

Im Moment ist es aber etwas ruhig geworden mit den grauen Schleicher, schätze mal das es in 1 bis 2 Wochen noch mal wieder "rappeln" wird.

Petri

Holger Christians


----------



## Motorola (5. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ich wahr an der Wörnitz angeln. In der Früh von 8 Uhr bis 11.30 Ging gar nichts. Dan raste meine Spule mein Bissanzeiger jaulte und dann kam ein Aal mit 60 cm zum Vorschein Er wog 628g. . Dann habe den Köder von der einen Angel Wurm dorthin geschmissen wo ich den ersten Aal gefangen habe. Und die zweite Angel habe ich jetzt auch mit Wurm bestückt und dann 3 Meter neben der Wurzel wo ich den Aal fang platziert. Dann um 14 Uhr Hatte ich wieder einen Biss. Diesmal hatte sich nur ganzwenig  wenig die Spitze der Rute bewegt. Ich habe keine Bibberspitze. Da ich auf Grund angelte habe ich dort hingeschaut wo die Schnur ins Wasser geht. Sie Taumelte hin und her. Dann gab es mal eine größere Bewegung und Dan habe ich auch angeschlagen. Der saß an licht kam ein 60 cm Aal zum Vorschein. Er wog 592g. Dan ging an den beiden stellen gar nichts mehr. Dann habe ich die eine Angel wo ich den letzten Aal gefangen habe noch mal 7 Meter weiter den Fluss runter. Wieder genau am Rand vor ein Krautfeld. Die andere Angel die kam dann ein Paar Meter weiter oben zum Einsatz. Dann hatte ich einen Run bei der Angel weiter oben. Konnte in aber nicht Landen. Dan um 16 Uhr hatte ich noch mal einen kleinen Zupfer mein Bissanzeiger piepste 2 mal und dann Schlug ich an und da kam ein 53cm Aal zum Vorschein. Er wog 427g. Und am 
Abend biss dann noch ein Wels mit 90cm auf 2 Tauwürmer auf einen Aalhaken.


----------



## THD (5. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hallo, bin zwar kein Aalangler,
wollte euch aber mal folgende Info zum Aalbestandsschutz zukommen lassen.

Habe ich heute von Fischereiverband Kurhessen e. V. Kassel erhalten:


"
Die EU macht Druck und BMVEL und BMU greifen nicht ein

Inzwischen macht laut Aussagen auf dem Deutschen Fischereitag 2005 in Bingen die EU Druck. Angesichts des dramatischen Rückgangs der Aale sollen einschneidende Maßnahmen ergriffen werden. Aber nicht bei denen, die mit Hauptverursacher sind, sondern natürlich ganz unten, bei uns Anglern. Wenn nicht in Kürze Vorschläge aus den Reihen der Fischerei kommen, werde die angedrohte 15 Tage-Verbotsregel in Kraft treten. Diese besagt, daß an 15 Tagen im Monat nicht mehr auf Aal gefischt, also auch geangelt, werden darf. Die Bundesregierung läßt dies treiben und greift nicht entschieden ein. Vorschläge in Form eines Managementplanes werden von der Fischereiwissenschaft und der Aalkommission des DFV erarbeitet, ob sie greifen, ist ungewiß. Angedacht sind folgende Regelungen:
1. EU-Regelung:
a) Sicherung des Besatzbedarfs
b) Exportverbot für Glasaale
c) angemessene Einkaufspreise
d) Importverbot für Glasaale

2. National
a) Verbot Glasaalfang
b) Besatzverbot für geschlossene Gewässer
c) Selbstverpflichtuing von Aalfarmen
d) Importverbot aus Drittländern
e) Exportverbot
f) Förderung Besatz
g) Einfuhrverbot für Konserven mit Glasaal

3. Managementplan für Gelb- und Blankaal
a) Besatzförderung
b) Mindesstückmasse bei Anlandung 150 gr
c) Höchstanlandemasse 1500 gr
d) Ankauf aller Aale ab 1500 gr zum Aussetzen ins Meer
e) Mindestmaschenweite
"
Was haltet ihr denn davon ?
Insbesondere von der 15 Tage Regelung ?

Meine persönliche Meinung:
15 Tage Regelung =  Unsinn

Ich kann nur hoffen, dass die Vorschläge des DFV offene Ohren finden, auch diese werden den Aalfang für uns Angler einschränken (aber auch für die Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischerei), aber irgendwer muss ja damit anfangen was zu tun, sonst gibts wohl in 20 Jahren hier keine Aale mehr.

Grüße THD



Grüße THD


----------



## tim_carp (5. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Die Vorschläge sind |abgelehn 


Da stimme ich dir zu: es muss etwas getan werden. Aber bitteschön einheitlich geregelt und nicht mit Bevorzugung irgendeiner Gruppe von Fischliebhabern  

Die 15-Tage-Regel halte ich ebenfalls für etwas sonderbar. Und ich verstehe eine Sache nicht: Warum soll in geschlossene Gewässer kein Aalbesatz mehr eingebracht werden dürfen? Wahrscheinlich weil die dann zum ablaichen nicht mehr rauskönnen, oder? 

Hoffen wir mal, dass unsere Vebände (oder wer auch sonst dafür zuständig ist oder uns helfen könnte) vernünftige Regelungen ausarbeiten und den EU-Bürokraten diese auch treffend nahelegen können.


edit: Vielleicht wäre es möglich, o.g. Posting als neuen Thread zu eröffnen, wo mehr Boardies ihn wahrnehmen und ihre Meinung dazu äußern können?


----------



## Richie (5. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@msdstefan

Hallo Stefan,
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem 100sten Aal.
Im Umkehrschluss müssen jetzt wohl wieder die armen Zander herhalten.
Lass noch ein paar drinnen möchte auch noch welche.

Wie wars in Thailand auch dort gefischt?

@ Holger Christians

Hallo Holger beim ASV Leer ist es ungleich schwerer als beim BVO Aale
in größeren Stückzahlen zu fangen. Geht mir ähnlich wie Stefan ASV   Gewässer in diesem Jahr knapp 10 Stück.:v

P.S. grüß mir den Martin

Petri
Richie


----------



## Veit (6. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Gerade war wieder große "Aalparty" am Saalemühlgraben angesagt. Geangelt haben meine Kumpels Hendrik, Andreas S., Stefan und natürlich ich. Außerdem waren noch vier weitere Kumpels als Zuschauer dabei. Gekonnt wurden die zahlreichen Ruten auf engem Raum ausgelegt und wir konnten ein total grandioses Fangergebnis erzielen. Stefan hat abgeloost und garnix gefangen. Andreas fing ne wunderschöne Brasse, Henni erwischte eine prächtige Güster, ich habe mit 2 Güstern mein Können ganz besonders unter Beweis gestellt.    Tja und dann hab ich die anderen auch noch gnadenlos abgekocht mit einem riesengroßen Aal von ungefähr 30 cm. 
War trotzdem ein lustiger Abend!


----------



## Paeda (6. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Servus,
gestern war mal wieder ein super Tag.. Ich hab vergessen Knicklichter einzustecken und in der Angelbox waren nur noch 2 uralte, die fast gar nicht mehr leuten. Weit und breit war auch kein anderer Angler. Naja da ich schon am Wasser war, hätte sich das heimfahren auch nicht mehr gelohnt. Ich habe dann so gegen 20:00 Uhr die erste Angel mit Tauwurm ausgeworfen. Um 22:00 Uhr ist dann die Pose kurz untergetaucht - das wars. Wegen des schlechten Knicklichts (wenns vor den Füßen gelegen ist, hat mans kaum gesehen) musse ich dann schon um 1:00 Uhr aufhören.


----------



## Veit (7. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ja, zur Zeit scheints ganz schlecht zu laufen mit Aal, da hier mit wenigen Ausnahmen auch kaum Aale gemeldet werden.
Ich war vorhin mit Angelfreund Ditmar an der Saale und da ging auch nicht viel. Direkt zu Beginn hatten wir ein paar Bisse, die aber teilweise wahrscheinlich auch von Weißfischen stammten. Ditmar verlor einen Aal durch festsetzen, mir schlitzte einer (auf jeden fall maßig) kurz vor der Landung aus. Dann fing Ditmar noch einen kleinen Wels und ich eine Güster. Aber schon gegen 21 Uhr war der ganze Spuck vorbei und es tat sich bis auf kurze Zupfer garnix mehr. Naja, noch ein bisschen gequasselt und dann um 22 Uhr eingepackt...


----------



## Paeda (7. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Gestern hatte ich wieder einen Abend ohne Biss... Auf einer Rute hatte ich einen Tauwurm und auf der anderen Fischfetzen. Habt ihr vielleicht noch ein paar Tipps, wie ich die Schleicher doch noch aus der Reserve holen kann?


----------



## Marc38120 (7. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hallo!

ich war gestern von 20 uhr - 0 uhr am Mittellandkanal auf Aal. 
1 Rute mit Tauwurmm, die andern 2 mit Dendrò`s und kein Aal.
Ich hatte 2 kleine Bisse sonst tat sich garnichts. 2 Nachbarn waren auch dort und hatten auch NICHTS. Was ist bloß los mit dem Aal? Schon ausgestorben? einfach zum Mäuse melken....

Gruß


----------



## Veit (7. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ich schätze, nächste Woche geht es nochmal aufwärts, dann solls kälter werden. Mag kurios klingen, aber ich habe den Eindruck das warme Wetter momentan schlägt den Aalen auf den Magen. Letztes Jahr wars Ende August bis Oktober auch so, dass die Aale gerade dann liefen, wenn es nach mehreren milden Tagen wieder kühler wurde. Samstag und Sonntag abend unbedingt ans Wasser!


----------



## kanalbulle (7. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Da wird einem ja unheimlich wenn man das alles so liest.
Aus eurer Ecke scheinen sich nicht nur die Menschen aus dem Staub zu machen...
Mich wunderts um so mehr, weil ich am WE beobachten konnte, wie im Hamburger Hafen am hellichten Tage und bei 29°C Aale am Fließband gefangen wurden
Alle hatten stattliche größen ca. 60 - 80 cm.
Haben die kleinen keinen Hunger und die großen sind auf dem Weg zum laichen ?|kopfkrat
Andererseits konnte ich feststellen, dass es dieses Jahr unmengen an Futterfisch gibt - vielleicht ist das Angebot besser wie die "ausgelutschten" Tauwürmer


----------



## Veit (8. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War mit Angelkumpel Nico heute an einem Saalewehr. Ein paar schöne Bisse gabs durchaus, aber fast nix blieb hängen. Ich hatte oberhalb des Wehrs drei Fehlbisse, die mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit von Aalen stammten, weil ich an dieser Staustufe oberhalb bislang noch nie etwas anderes gefangen habe. Nico hatte ebenfalls einen starken Biss oberhalb und auch verpatzt. Unterhalb hatte ich einen Fehlbiss. Und dann versuchten wir es noch in dem ruhigen Arm der Saale, der dort wieder mit der Hauptsaale zusammenfließt. Dort hatte Nico drei Bisse bei denen immerhin überraschend einen 55 cm lange Barbe raussprang. Ich hatte dort auch bloß nen Fehlbiss. Also absoluter Schneiderabend für mich. Ein anderer Angler, der mit Köderfisch angelte, hatte mehr Glück und fing erst einen Döbel und dann einen 60er Zander.


----------



## Bison (8. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hab gestern in HH auf Aal geangelt, von 18:30 bis 22:00. 4 schöne Bisse gehabt, aber auch keinen gehakt bekommen. Aber dann beim reinholen einen unbemerkten Schleicher an Land geholt! Hatte aber nur 46cm... Dann gabs auch keine Bisse mehr...


----------



## Veit (9. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Bin heute an der gleichen Stelle wie vom Vortag gewesen. Diesmal vier Bisse oberhalb vom Wehr. Einer kam noch im hellen und genau den konnte ich verwerten. - Güster. 
Die anderen drei im Dunklen und die hab ich natürlich nicht bekommen. Ich sag nix... 
Aber diese schwarze Serie wird sicher bald wieder abreißen. - Hoffe ich!


----------



## Franz_16 (9. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

war gestern leider auch vergebens auf Aal unterwegs.... ich denke es wird langsam Zeit dem Tauwurm lebewohl zu sagen und mit Köfis anzugreifen..


----------



## John Doe12 (9. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> war gestern leider auch vergebens auf Aal unterwegs.... ich denke es wird langsam Zeit dem Tauwurm lebewohl zu sagen und mit Köfis anzugreifen..


 
Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen,haben es gestern mit zwei Mann nochmal versucht,aber Pustekuchen.
An der ersten Stelle haben wir es 2 Stunden ausgehalten und in der Zeit haben uns die Krabben,ca. 20 Tauwürmer weggefressen.|evil: 
Also zur nächsten Stelle,wo es ein wenig tiefer ist,aber außer 3-4 vorsichtigen Zupfern nichts.
Gegen 0.15 Uhr haben wir es dann aufgegeben.
Das scheint ja im Moment ein bundesweites Problem zu sein,die letzten "vernünftigen" Aale habe ich Mitte August gefangen.
Was solls,dann werden wir uns jetzt eben verstärkt den Stachelrittern widmen,da fängt man zwangsweise den ein oder anderen Aal bei,hoffe ich.

Gruß aus Ostfriesland
Martin


----------



## markuskassel (9. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

bei uns an der fulda laufen die aale noch. war gestern von 20uhr bis 1 uhr unterwegs. und habe 4 stk zwischen 50-60 cm gefangen. zwar keine riesen, aber immerhin


----------



## MeRiDiAn (9. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Morgen !

Ich würde die Flinte noch nicht ins Korn werfen ! Ein guter Freund hat vorgestern Nacht 14 Stück erbeuten können, wobei der Größte 85cm maß ! Der Durchschnitt lag bei ca. 65cm. Alle Aale bissen auf Tauwurm ! Kein einziger auf Köderfisch !

mfg basti


----------



## Franz_16 (9. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen !
> 
> Ich würde die Flinte noch nicht ins Korn werfen ! Ein guter Freund hat vorgestern Nacht 14 Stück erbeuten können, wobei der Größte 85cm maß ! Der Durchschnitt lag bei ca. 65cm. Alle Aale bissen auf Tauwurm ! Kein einziger auf Köderfisch !
> 
> mfg basti



Gewässer ?
Fluss oder See ?


----------



## MeRiDiAn (9. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hy Franzl, den Namen tät ich nur ungern hier in Europas größtem Anglerforum preisgeben  ... aber ob es ein See oder ein Fluss war, verrate ich natürlich sehr sehr gerne !
Tatort: relativ großer, klarer & tiefer See. Guter Bestand an Barsch, Maräne, Weissfisch, Hecht & Aal.

mfg
basti


----------



## Franz_16 (9. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@Basti 
Danke  
In den Seen gehts z.Zt. noch recht gut.. 
aber unsere Flüsse hier sind schon ordenltich abgekühlt - im August hatten wir schon einige Nächte in denen es nur 3-5°C hatte...

.. naja werde heute Abend noch Köfis stippen gehen müssen  .. morgen wollen wirs mal auf Zander, Hecht un Waller probieren


----------



## xonnel (9. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Also hier im Norden ist es eher für die Jahreszeit zu warm.
Seit 2 Wochen haben wir jeden Tag über 25C und auch nachts geht es kaum unter 10C runter. Das Wasser im Fluss (Aller und Leine) hat sich gegenüber dem "eigentlichen" Sommer deutlich erwärmt.

Allerdings tut sich hier seit genau diesen 2 Wochen auch fast gar nichts.


----------



## msdstefan (10. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Gestern Abend wieder in Holland: 2 Aale unter 50cm und 3 Aale zwischen 50 und 60cm. Alle bissen auf Tauwurm und wirkten sehr müde. Dabei ist das Wasser dort sehr flach und warm.
Für alle dies nicht glauben wollen: Im Raum Leer werden weder in den Gewässern der Sielacht, noch des ASV Aale in vernünftigen Größen und Stückzahlen gefangen. In BVO Gewässern wird noch am besten nördlich von Emden gefangen. Richtung Timmel und Fehntjder Tief ist es dann schon kaum noch lohnend 25km zu fahren. Ich kenne viele Leute, die mächtig frustriert sind, weil sie kaum auf 10 vernünftige Aale im Jahr kommen. Die wenigen Aale sind zum Teil aber recht groß (>80cm) und kommen aus Teichen. Nächte mit mehr als 5 Aalen über 50cm haben wir in unserer Gegend schon seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr gehabt.


----------



## H.Christians (10. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hallo,

wie 972631 ja schon berichtet hat, fangen wir zur Zeit auch keine Aale.
Ist aber das gleiche wie im letzten Jahr, da haben die Aale auch erst wieder Ende September angefangen zu laufen.
Zur Zeit sind mir keine nennenswerten Fänge aus Emden und Umgebung bekannt, habemit vielen Angelkollegen gesprochen, diese sind zur Zeit auch frustriert, aber es nützt nichts, da müssen wir jetzt durch. 
#h #h #h #h #h


----------



## drathy (10. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War gestern Abend auch wieder unterwegs, aber bis auf ein paar Krabbenbisse nix - scheint wohl hier bei uns vorbei zu sein...


----------



## zander55 (10. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War gestern Abend auch los. Außer einem baby Wels war aber nichts zu holen. Hoffe mal das es bald wieder etwas besser läuft.


----------



## msdstefan (11. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War gestern nochmal in Holland unterwegs. Beim Hechtangeln auf 15cm Rotauge haben wir einen mächtigen Biss in 50cm Wassertiefe verloren. Obwohl der Köfi aufgezogen war, wurde der Haken herausgeschoben und ein leerer Zwilling kam mir beim Anschlag entgegen. War wohl nen größerer Aal. Später fing ich noch einen 66cm Aal von 520gr. auf kleine Rotfeder. Auf Tauwurm gab es nur wenige zaghafte Bisse, die meist losließen. In einem total verkrauteten Graben von nur 4m Breite konnte ich noch einen Aal von 45cm fangen, der zurück durfte. Insgesamt war es seit 2 Wochen die schlechteste Nacht, vielleicht war es aber auch nur eine schlechte Stelle. Fast alle Aale der letzten Wochen nahmen nur wenig Schnur, maßimal 10-15m. Viele blieben an Ort und Stelle liegen und verbuddelten sich im Schlamm. Die wilden Reißer, die wir dort im Juni hatten sind wohl vorbei. Am erfolgreichsten ist es den Köder öfter mal an eine andere Stelle zu legen. Hat man die richtige Stelle gefunden beißen meist auch mehrere Aale.


----------



## Veit (12. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Meine "Vorhersage", dass der Wetterwechsel Aalsegen bringt, hat sich am vergangenen Abend 100%ig bestätigt. 
Es lief noch viel besser als ich erwartet hatte. 
Nachdem ich bei den letzten 10 Ansitzen einen einzigen Schnürsenkel aus der Saale geholt hatte, gabs nun den besten Aalabend meines Lebens (für die Saale).
Ich fischte zusammen mit Angelkumpel Nico an einem Wehr. Aalduell! Habe klar und deutlich gesiegt mit 8:2. VOn meinen Aalen waren drei untermaßig und diese haben wie üblich unterhalb vom Wehr gebissen. Oberhalb konnte ich innerhalb von ca. einer halben Stunde 5 gute (Blank-)Aale fangen. Zwei davon haben ich zurückgesetzt, drei mitgenommen. Diese maßen 64, 66 und 73 cm. Die anderen beiden waren etwa gleichgroß. Ein guter schlitzte noch aus und außerdem hatte ich oberhalb noch drei Fehlbisse. Beißzeit etwa 21:15 - 21:45 Uhr. Alles auf Tauwurm mit Lockstoff Top Secret-Aalkiller.
Nico hatte unterhalb des Wehrs nur Fehlbisse. Oberhalb fing er 2 Blankaale. Ein Männchen mit unheimlich großen Augen, welches nur gerade so maßig war und wieder schwimmen dürfte und dann noch den mit 76 cm größten Aal des Abends.


----------



## Marc38120 (12. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Abend!!!

Ich war von 21 - 0.30 uhr beim Aalangeln an meinem kleinem Flüsschen und konnte innerhalb von ca. 90 min 3 Aale landen. Die Aale waren 64cm, 57cm und 48cm groß, zwar keine Riesen aber essen kann man sie |bla: 
Gebissen haben sie auf Tauwurm + Lockstoff  (FunSation by Mosella, True Taste Aromen Aal) #6 zwischen 21.30 uhr bis 23 uhr, danach war es leider vorbei. 

Mein Cousin der mich begleitet hat hat 2 schöne Bachforellen gefangen von 34 und 37 cm auch auf Tauwurm.


@Veit: Das Wetter war wirklich gut für Aal, 1 Woche sonne/hitze und dann Regen...#6


----------



## Veit (12. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Befürchte aber fast, dass heute abend wieder garnix laufen wird. Ist meist so, dass am Tag nach dem großen Aallauf tote Hose ist. Aber natürlich ist trotzdem nochmal Großeinsatz angesagt. Ich hoffe mal, dass ich mich diesmal täusche.


----------



## Franz_16 (12. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@Veit
wie ist das Wasser bei euch z.Zt. ?

Durch den lieben Regen am WE haben wir z.Zt. einen deutlich erhöhten Wasserstand --> braune Suppe also  

Den letzten größeren Aal hab ich auch in so einer Dreckbrühe gefangen... 

Weiß nur noch nicht ob ich heute raus soll... mich lacht die Couch heute schon den ganzen Tag so verführerisch an


----------



## Veit (12. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Franz: Viel Dreck war gestern drin (Treibgut) und angetrübt.


----------



## honeybee (12. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Aalduell! Habe klar und deutlich gesiegt mit 8:2.


 
Was war der Hauptgewinn? Sagst Du nun....äääääääätsch ich bin besser wie Du? oder....bekommste nun eine fette Abfindung? Geht es Dir immer nur darum der Beste zu sein mit den meisten Fischen die Du dann am Ende verschenkst? 

8:2 oder 0:0 oder wie auch immer......es ist doch schnurz piep egal. Aber nein.....ein Veit muss ja immer und überall einen Fisch mindestens mehr haben wie die anderen Mitangler.#c Vorallem aber, muss ein Veit das immer hervorheben.


----------



## honeybee (12. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe mal, dass ich mich diesmal täusche.


 
Sag blos, Du gönnst einem anderen den Triumph über die Aale? Gibts ja gar nicht......|kopfkrat


----------



## Veit (13. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Tja, leider habe ich doch mehr oder weniger recht gehabt mit der Annahme, dass diesmal nicht viel los sein würde. Der heutige Abend verlief relativ langweilig. War wieder mit Angelkumpel Nico am Saalewehr. Ergebnis dieses Aalduell: 2:1 für Nico, allerdings alles nur Schnürsenkel, die unterhalb bissen. Oberhalb hatte ich einen einzigen Biss. Ein kleinerer Blankaal von nicht viel mehr als 50 cm, der dann aber ausschlitzte. Zwei weitere Angler (Boardi Dorschi und sein Angelfreund) waren ebenfalls und Dorschis Freund landete den einzigen Blankaal des Abends. Ordentlicher Fisch von schätzungsweise 65 cm.
Kein Vergleich zu dem was da am Vorabend lief.        

@ Honeybee: Akzeptiere bitte, dass ein paar Angelkumpels von mir und ich ausschließlich angeln gehen um auch möglichst viel zu fangen. Das mir letzteres oft gelingt habe ich mir verdient und erarbeitet, weil ich mir Abstand die meiste Zeit von uns in den Angelsport investiere. Habe es auch nie verschwiegen, wenn ich schlechter als andere oder garnix gefangen habe (bester Beweis siehe oben).


----------



## Dorschi (13. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Tja wie Veit bemerkte, lief bei mir nix. Außer zwei aufgeregten Junganglern, die sich unbedingt ein Zierfischduell liefern mussten, obwohl sie wissen, daß unterhalb des Wehres nur Schnürsenkel beißen.
Mein Kumpel konnte dann noch einen schönen Blankaal landen.
PS wieviele Grundruten sind in S-Anhalt erlaubt V.?
Aber Du hast ja die richtigen Leute im Boot!


----------



## Veit (13. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Dorschi: Wir tun den kleinen Aalen doch nur was gutes! So helfen wir ihnen wenigstens das unüberwindbare Wehr zu überwinden indem wir sie fangen und oben wieder aussetzen, damit sie weiter die Flüsse hinaufwandern können. Aktion "Aufstiegshilfe"!!!  #6  Außerdem lohnt es sich immer unterhalb ne Rute auszuwerfen, weil man dort hervorragende Chancen auf schöne Güstern und Barben bis 50 cm hat. Sogar ein Döbel ist da mal möglich. Die wollten halt bloß gestern nicht. Aber du weißt doch, nicht jeder Tag ist Fangtag.    
2 Ruten, klare Sache! Wir haben bloß für Hendrik schon die Angeln mitgenommen und ausgeworfen, er hat gesagt wir sollen das so machen. Der kam dann halt bloß etwas später als erwartet. Jeder 2 Ruten - So ist doch alles perfekt!  :g  Dass Henni seine Ruten so lange nicht beaufsichtigt hat, ist nicht ok, sowas finde ich auch absolut nicht in Ordnung.  #d  Aber is ja nicht mein Problem.


----------



## Kurzer (13. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@Honeybee

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!

@Dorschi

2 Ruten pro Nase, klare Sache! Mehr nicht, auch dann nicht wenn der "dritte" Angler "noch" nicht da ist und "ausnahmsweise" mal "etwas" später kommt.

Das glaubt doch kein Mensch was manche so beim Angeln abziehen! Soetwas kann doch kein Verein oder Verband tolerieren?! Was ist da los in Halle???

Gruß


----------



## Veit (13. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist da los in Halle???


Die Sonne strahlt, die Saale fließt und ich freue mich, den stressigen Vormittag überlebt zu haben.  :g


----------



## Kurzer (13. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sonne strahlt, die Saale fließt und ich freue mich, den stressigen Vormittag überlebt zu haben. :g


 
Wahrscheinlich strahlt die Sonne für manche zu stark! Lieber nen Mützchen aufsetzen...:q


----------



## Veit (13. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Recht haste!






 |supergri  |supergri  |supergri

Und nicht vergessen: Um das was ich da in der Hand halte gehts hier.


----------



## Kurzer (13. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Genau so! Schönes Bild!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (13. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Die Frage hast du genau richtig beantwortet Veit#6 |supergri . Und ein schöner Aal ist das auf dem Bild da. Der hatte so 85cm oder? Aber was Hendrik da abgezogen hat ist wirklich nicht in Ordnung#d #d |supergri . Also wenn da nun ein Aal angebissen hätte das wäre nicht auszudenken.|supergri  Dann hättest du den ja raushohlen müssen. Aber jetzt mal Spaß beiseite! Kann ich mal ein Bild von so einem Blankaal sehen? Weiß nicht wie die aussehen.


----------



## msdstefan (13. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Blankaale sind silber statt gelb/grünlich und haben Augen wie Teetassen, wie wir Ostfriesen sagen. Die beiden oberen Aale sind Blankaale, die unteren sind Gelbaale. Ist ein Aale erstmal Balnkaal, bleibt er es auch. So kann man in manchen Seen fast nur Blankaale fangen, die nicht raus kommen. SIe haben riesige Augen und dicke Knochen, vor allem Wirbel, werden aber nicht unendlich größer. Ich kenne einen Teich in dem nur Blankaale zwischen 1 und 2 Pfund schwimmen.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (13. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Kann man die noch essen?


----------



## honeybee (13. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hier mal ein Bild


----------



## Karpfenchamp (13. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Schönes Bild. Das bringt es mir schon etwas näher


----------



## msdstefan (13. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Man kann alle Aale essen, nur manche schmecken nicht besonders. Am besten sind die jungen, knackigen, die viel Dreck gefressen haben. Aus klaren Kiesseen sind sie eher geschmacklos. Am besten sind die, die schon beim Ausnehmen stinken, weil sie so viele Würmer, Muscheln und Schnecken gefressen haben.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (13. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				msdstefan schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann alle Aale essen, nur manche schmecken nicht besonders. Am besten sind die jungen, knackigen, die viel Dreck gefressen haben. Aus klaren Kiesseen sind sie eher geschmacklos. Am besten sind die, die schon beim Ausnehmen stinken, weil sie so Würmer, Muscheln und Schnecken gefressen haben.


 
das war jetzt apetitlich.


----------



## msdstefan (13. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Freut mich, wenns schmeckt!


----------



## Veit (13. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Karpfenchamp: Hast völlig recht, sich über sowas aufzuregen bringt nix, wobei es schon eine Riesen-Frechheit ist, wenn man wie heute an anderer Stelle lesbar war als "Brutschlächter" bezeichnet wird. Das klingt ja gerade so als würden wir die untermaßigen Aale töten.... Wir können nix dafür, wenn ein untermaßiger Aal beißt und setzen diesen selbstverständlich schonend zurück, das sei mal klargestellt.


----------



## Freizeitfischer (13. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

mit welchem Gerät geht Ihr denn so auf Aal ?

gruß Uwe


----------



## msdstefan (13. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Alte Airway oder Kev-Karbon Ruten von DAM mit 50-100gr. Wurfgewicht, dazu Quick 3000-4001 mit 35er Schnur, 40er Vorfach 50cm lang mit 2er Karpfenhaken, 4gr. Blei und selbstgebauten Knicklichtlaufposen.
Für Köfis etwas kleinere 4er Haken und dann aufziehen.


----------



## Veit (14. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Freizeitfischer: 3,60 m Karpfenruten, Shimano Baitrunner-Freilaufrollen, 30er MonoHauptschnur


----------



## rudlinger (14. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Freizeitfischer schrieb:
			
		

> mit welchem Gerät geht Ihr denn so auf Aal ?
> 
> gruß Uwe


Hi,
Haupsache das Gerät ist in der Lage einen Aal schnellstmöglich aus dem Wasser zu bekommen. Ich verwende auch Karpfenruten 3,60 m und je nach Gewässer bis 120 gr. Blei. Als Haken kommt bei Wurm ein Wurmhaken der Grösse 2 und bei Köfi ein Ryderhaken der Grösse 3 drauf. Ich fische mit 0,25 er geflochten und 0,35 er mono Vorfach. 
CU


----------



## Karpfenchamp (14. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ich mit einer 80g Cormoran Telegrundrute und ner 40g Cormoran Telegrundrute. Mein Vater mit ner 60g Balzer Telerute und einer Light Pilk(In der Stromelbe) bei der ein 80g Wurfgewicht angegeben ist mit der man aber auch 150g problemlos in den Strom werfen kann. Die Cormoran ruten sind 2,70(80g Wurfgewicht) und 3m (40g Wurfgewicht) lang. Die von meinem Vater: Die Balzer mit 60g ist 3,60 lang und ide Pilk ist 2,80m lang.


----------



## symphy (14. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ich glaube ich werde es auch mal in der elbe auf aal versuchn ,hatte bis jetzt noch nicht das vergnügen ,wie ist den das mit der tiede ,wann bin ich den am besten drann ?ich hörte mal was das es am besten ist ein zwei stunden vor hochwasser und dann noch bei absinkendem wasser ,hmmmm|kopfkrat 

was meint ihr den da so ,bin völliger neuling in sachen aal würde mir aber gerne mal welche räuchern:m #6


----------



## msdstefan (15. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Gestern Abend war ich an meinem Seerosenkanal das erste Mal ohne Aal. An der Stelle an der ich vorletzte Woche noch 10 Aale in einer Nacht hatte, ging gestern fast nichts. Ich hatte nur einen Biss auf Wurm, der leider nur den Wurm vom Haken nuckelte. Dafür biss gegen 21:30 Uhr ein Fisch auf Köderfisch, den ich zuerst für einen Aal hielt. Bisher haben wir dort nur Brassen, Barsche und Aale gefangen, noch nie Zander oder Hecht. Man sieht zwar hin und wieder Köfis rumhüpfen, wir haben das aber immer für jagende Barsche gehalten. Der Kanal ist nirgendwo tiefer als 70cm und total verschlammt. Umso erstaunter war ich, als ein 63cm langer dürrer Zander mit großem Kopf am Haken zappelte. Er brachte gerade mal 1580gr. auf die Waage.Wegen des flachen Wassers scheinen die wenigen Zander schlecht abzuwachsen. Den Aalen scheint der Wetterwechsel auf den Magen geschlagen zu sein.


----------



## Freizeitfischer (15. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

hm, 

so schweres Gerät ?

Ich hab meine Aale fast alle mit der Matchrute gefangen (heavy Match mit einer 0,23 Schnur) und eigendlich nie probleme gehabt. Der größte Aal den ich dieses Jahr so gefangen hab hatte 82 cm.


Gruß Uwe


----------



## Veit (16. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Bin gestern mit Angelkumpel Nico Aalangeln gewesen. Es lief wenig. Nico hatte 1 Schnürsenkel, ich nix. Haben aber auch nur jeder mit einer Rute gefischt.


----------



## Pfandpirat (16. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

mein gerät:


2x alte DDR Posenruten 10-30gr WG 2,70m,eigentlich überhaupt nicht dafür geeignet, aber da ich fast nur in stehenden gewässern fische und da nie mehr als 20gr Bleie nehme ist das relativ egal.

0.30er Mono Hauptschnur - 0.28 Mono Vorfach und 4er oder 6er (bei vorsichtigen Bissen) Wurmhaken Gamakatsu oder bei Köderfischen Gamakatsu Schollen/Flunderhaken (LS Serie glaube ich) für eine Anköderung aus dem Maul heraus

und mit der stipprute - 5m Stippe (irgendeine von Cormoran für 8€ oder so)
30er Schnur, 2gr Pose und das gleich Vorfach wie bei der Grundmontage

naja und dann halt grundmontage mit boom

----------------

Ach ja! Ist ja der Fang-Thread:

Gefangen habe ich vorgestern auch:

3 monströse Aale von 30-37cm; die Bisse kamen ab 23:30 an einem kleinen Badesee und mal wieder unmittelbar vom Ufer entfernt (1-2m)

die Bisse konnte ich aber erst verwerten nachdem ich auf einen 6er Haken umgestellt habe und natürlich war wieder mein Quoten-Karpfen-Beifang dabei 47cm Schuppenkarpfen; temperaturmäßig war es um die 10 °C und mit kräftigem Nebel

wie immer fing ich alle Aale auf die Stippe und den Karpfen auf die Grundmontage


----------



## symphy (16. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

danke für die Tips Jungs#6


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube ich werde es auch mal in der elbe auf aal versuchn ,hatte bis jetzt noch nicht das vergnügen ,wie ist den das mit der tiede ,wann bin ich den am besten drann ?ich hörte mal was das es am besten ist ein zwei stunden vor hochwasser und dann noch bei absinkendem wasser ,hmmmm|kopfkrat
> 
> was meint ihr den da so ,bin völliger neuling in sachen aal würde mir aber gerne mal welche räuchern:m #6



Elbaal soll doch noch so stark belastet sein Martin. Wenn Du willst kannst Du Aale von mir haben. Die kannst Du dann räuchern.  :q


----------



## Veit (17. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Am vergangenen Abend waren Boardi MegaAal aus Freyburg, dessen Vater, zwei Angelkollegen der beiden, mein Angelfreund Ditmar und ich an der Saale oberhalb eines Wehrs Aalangeln. Nach dem Regen der letzten Tage, hatte ich gehofft, dass heute an dieser Stelle was mit Blankaal gehen würde (am Vorabend lief ja nix). 
Doch leider verlief der Abend relativ erfolglos. 
Einer von MegaAals Kollegen hatte Pech, als er gleich zu Beginn einen Biss auf Köderfisch bekam und dann gleich nach dem Anhieb das Kevlar-Vorfach riss. Wahrscheinlich wars ein Hecht, aber damit hatten wir nicht gerechnet. Ansonsten fing Ditmar noch einen kleinen Döbel auf Wurm. Im Gegensatz zum Vorabend gab es zwar einige gute Bisse direkt vorm Wehr auf Tauwurm, die wahrscheinlich von Blankaalen kamen, aber es gelang nicht einen davon zu verwerten. Schade!!!
Trotzdem super, dass wir dank Anglerboard wieder soviele Leute zusammenbekommen haben!!! Wir werden es sicher nochmal probieren und dann klappts vielleicht auch besser.


----------



## symphy (17. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hi Keule,

gut das du daS sagst ,war mir gar nicht so wrklich klar gewesen da ich mit den Biestern ja nichts am Hut habe ,aber auf den Trichter gekommen bin ,
ich werde mir mal welche von dir holen Digga,da leb ich länger|bla: :q 

Will eh die Tage Anfang Woche Mefo fischen gehen ,hast Lust und Zeit  

Mo Di Mit ???
Hast Recht Digga habe das eben gefunden :
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/printthread.php?t=15826&pp=40

ist zwar etwas älter aber ich denke nicht das sie sich so schnelll wieder erholt haben !


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Digga...... Auf Mefo kann losgehen, aber es sind schon viele gefärbt. Ich hatte letzte Woche ne 20iger Mefo die auch braun war. Aber wir können gerne losziehen. 

Lass bloß die Finger vom Elbaal. Klar kann man die essen, aber ich würde die Warnungen nicht so auf die leichte Schulter nehmen. Ich hab ja immer Aale bei mir. Kannst sie gerne haben zum räuchern. Musst mir nur mal sagen wie viele.


----------



## symphy (17. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

nee nee die aus der elbe werde ich lieber meiden !!!


Pass auf ich ruf so abend mal an bei dir dann schnacken wir was ab #6


----------



## Marc38120 (21. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Beißen etwa keine Aale mehr???????????


----------



## Karpfenchamp (21. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

ich gehe jetzt nicht mehr auf Aal denn ich will jetzt Karpfen. Darum gibts keine Meldungen mehr. Alle wollen Raubfische oder Karpfen


----------



## Veit (22. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Wartet mal ab Leute, nächste Woche gehts richtig los mit den großen (Blank-)Aalen. Die letzten Tage war Vollmond und sternenklarer Himmel, da konnte man es vergessen. Aber der nächste Regen wird nen richtigen Aalsegen bringen, also mottet das Gerät lieber noch nicht ein!!! Die Saison ist noch lange nicht vorbei!


----------



## Marc38120 (22. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Das macht mir echt Mut!!!!!!!!!!!!

Letzte Nacht war ich los und habe leider nur 3 kleine schnürsenkel gefangen, die wieder schwimmen durften. Geangelt habe ich an einem See. Ich warte nun auf den Regen. 

Mfg


----------



## arno (22. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Freizeitfischer schrieb:
			
		

> hm,
> 
> so schweres Gerät ?
> 
> ...



Ein Scherz, oder?
Mit einer Match, hätte ich viel zu viel Angst, das die sich durchbiegt und festsetzt!
ich habe eine 5 m Match mit 40 bis 80 gr.
Das ist doch für Aal geradezu ne Herrausvorderung sich fest zu setzen!


----------



## Counter-Striker (23. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Wartet mal ab Leute, nächste Woche gehts richtig los mit den großen (Blank-)Aalen. Die letzten Tage war Vollmond und sternenklarer Himmel, da konnte man es vergessen. Aber der nächste Regen wird nen richtigen Aalsegen bringen, also mottet das Gerät lieber noch nicht ein!!! Die Saison ist noch lange nicht vorbei!


 
Na mal sehn ob das stimmt bzw. bei uns auch funktioniert , wie bei dir  |kopfkrat  #6


----------



## Karpfenchamp (23. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Veit meinst du man kann nur vor Wehren mit Blankaalen rechen? CS hast du lust mal übernächste Woche mit mir und vielleicht auch Veit(wenn er mitkommen würde) bei uns auf blankaale zu gehen? Vielleicht vor dem Wasserfall Wehr oder wieder am Petri-Förder


----------



## Veit (23. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War nach einer Woche Pause heute abend mal wieder auf Aal. Naja, der Regen fehlt halt noch, ich behaupte mal, dass dies der Grund dafür ist, dass es nicht lief. Habe oberhalb vom Wehr 2 Bisse gehabt. Beide verwertet - beides Döbel. 

@ KArpfenchamp & Counter-Striker: Selbstverständlich kannst du auch mal einen Blankaal an einer anderen Stelle fangen, aber so gut wie oberhalb vom Wehr wirds nicht. 
Will euch nicht enttäuschen, aber ich sag mal ganz ehrlich, dass ich denke, am Wasserfall wird das wahrscheinlich nicht soooo gut funktionieren. Der Grund ist, dass der Wasserfall in der Alten Elbe ist, welche gerade bei niedrigem Wasserstand eine sehr schwache Strömung hat. Die Blankaale wollen aber ins Meer und ziehen mit der Hauptströmung. Deshalb werden wohl nur wenige den "Umweg" über die Alte Elbe nehmen. Blankaale ticken halt anders, die sind nicht wie "normale" Aale welche sich fast überall hin verbreiten. Ich würde es aber an eurer Stelle trotzdem mal probieren. 1. habe ich die Weisheit ja nicht mit Löffeln gefressen habe und es kann sein dass meine Theorie falsch ist und 2. wird der eine oder andere Blankaale auf jeden Fall am Wasserfall vorbeikommen, die Frage ist halt wieviele es sind. 
Testet mal an, wenns das nächste Mal ordentlich geregnet hat (den Tag danach). Wenn am Wasserfall wirklich was mit Blankaal geht, dann werdet ihr es unter diesen Bedingungen garantiert erleben. Wenn nix passiert, werden weitere Versuche wahrscheinlich auch keinen Erfolg bringen. Länger als 22 Uhr braucht ihr gar nicht zu angeln, da die Bisse fast nur kurz nach Dunkelwerden erfolgen. Also kann man auch mal in der Woche nen Ansitz machen.   
Viel Glück!


----------



## msdstefan (24. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ich hatte letzte Woche nicht mal einen Aalbiss auf Wurm oder Köfi. Stattdessen fing ich hinter einem Schöpfwerk in einem größeren Kanal 2 Zander von 52cm und 64cm, den kleinen auf Tauwurm, den großen auf Köfi. Es wimmelt momentan von Krabben, so dass ein Angeln in den großen Kanälen kaum möglich ist. Ich weiß selbst kaum noch wo ich hin soll. Vielleicht versuch ich es nochmal in meinem Seerosenkanal.


----------



## arno (24. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Veit!
Das werd ich nachher mal ausprobieren!


----------



## Freizeitfischer (27. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Scherz, oder?
> Mit einer Match, hätte ich viel zu viel Angst, das die sich durchbiegt und festsetzt!
> ich habe eine 5 m Match mit 40 bis 80 gr.
> Das ist doch für Aal geradezu ne Herrausvorderung sich fest zu setzen!




ist kein Problem, 

vor dem Anschlag möglichst alle "lose" Schnur einkurbeln und beim Anschlag die Rute möglichst weit nach hinten ziehen, damit der Aal direkt vom Grund frei kommt. Im freien Wasser hat man mit ner Match auch mit nem Aal keine Probleme.

gruß Uwe


----------



## Veit (29. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hab in den letzten Tagen wieder ein paar Versuche auf Blankaale gestartet. Leider läufts dieses Jahr (noch) nicht. Obwohl die Bedingungen zum Beispiel Montag und heute, meiner Meinung nach ganz gut waren. Immer nur kurze Zupfer - Weißfische höchstwahrscheinlich. Eine kleine Barbe blieb heute auch mal hängen.
Will doch mal hoffen, dass da noch was kommt.


----------



## kanalbulle (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

erster gezielter Ansitz !
Gestern abend von 19.00 Uhr bis 02.30 Uhr.
Beute waren fünf Aale von nicht der Reede wert bis 42 cm !
Bis wir (ein Kumpel und ich) einpacken wollten...
Meine zweite Rute wollte ich gerade verstauen als plötzlich der Bissanzeiger der anderen Rute losdonnerte |kopfkrat.
Anschlag - daneben :c
Eigentlich sollte es das gewesen sein, aber der schöne Tauwurm war ja noch dran .
Also "noch einmal auswerfen und dann gehen wir" beruhigte ich meinen Kumpel.
Gesagt - getan und die selbe Stelle angepeilt. 
Nach knapp fünf Minuten unaufhörliches piepen meines Bissanzeigers und lautes kreischen der Bremse.
Anschlag - Volltreffer !
Da keine Gegenwehr zu spüren war, dachte ich mir "hurra, ein Stock"  |evil:
War aber was besseres !#6
Leider war die Kamera nicht mit am Wasser - darum schon Küchenfertig 

Schöner Breitkopf (jetzt ohne) von 64 cm !


----------



## plattform7 (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Petri zu deinem Prachtaal, kanalbulle! #6


----------



## msdstefan (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ich konnte am Sonntag Abend noch 1 Aal von 54cm und 320gr. verhaften. Ich angelte an einem kleinen, völlig verkrauteten Kanal. Der einzige Biss auf Wurm erfolgte gegen 20 Uhr. Die Pose blieb an derselben Stelle stehen und hüpfte nur einige Mal rauf und runter. Das wars für dieses Jahr mit Aal. Nun gehts nur noch auf Hecht und Zander.


----------



## Veit (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Will den Thread nochmal aus der Versenkung holen:
Das mit den Blankaalen ist ja dieses Jahr gänzlich ausgeblieben. Warum? - Ich weiß es nicht. Nachdem mein letzter Versuch am vergangenen Freitag, genau wie etliche zuvor gänzlich ohne Erfolg blieb, habe ich jetzt beschlossen dieses Jahr keinen gezielten Ansitz mehr zu starten. 

Ich freue mich für alle, die doch nochmal Erfolg haben sollten und fände es super wenn dies dann hier nochmal gepostet wird. 

Meine Aalsaison 2005 ist vorbei. Genau 140 Stück habe ich gefangen und größtenteils zurückgesetzt, der größte 81 cm. Dafür aber auch viel Zeit investiert, im Sommer war ich ja so gut wie jeden Abend draußen. 
Nächstes Jahr im April gehts wieder los. Ich freue mich schon drauf  Zuckende Knicklichter, schleimige Hände und die herrliche Ruhe und Erholung am Abend. - Aalangeln ist eben super! :l 

Werde im Winter aber immer mal den Quappen nachstellen. - Ist ja fast das gleiche - nur in kalt


----------



## Stefan6 (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hier in Hamburg starten wir jetzt in die Butt-Saison an der Elbe.Mal sehen was geht dies Jahr an Butt in der Elbe.#h :m


----------



## zander55 (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War gestern abend am Elfrahtersee Aalangeln.
Angelzeit war 19:30-22:00 Uhr. Einen strammen Aal von genau 80cm (größter dieser Saison), konnte ich auf einen Tauwurm mit Lockstoff "Aalkiller" von Top Secret fangen.


----------



## John Doe12 (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@zander55

Ein dickes Petri von mir,ein wirklich schöner "Schleicher"


Gruß
Martin


----------



## Grundangler85 (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

wow petri zander55 wieviel von dem lockstoff haste drauf getan ? nur ein tropfen oder tauchste den wurm richtig darin ein in den "aalkiller" von top secret ?


----------



## zander55 (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ Grundangler85
Ich habe in einen Deckel von einem Marmeladenglas, einen Tropfen "Aalkiller" getan und dem Wurm kurz in den Deckel gelegt, bevor ich ihn ausgeworfen habe.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Petri zu dem schönen Schleicher Zander55. Wundert mich dass du jetzt noch gezielt auf Aal warst


----------



## Veit (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Es geht doch noch was!!!
War eben mit ANgelfreund Hendrik an der Saale.
Wir hatten vier Bisse oberhalb eines Wehrs. Ein Fisch (wahrscheinlich ein Weißfisch) schlitze mir aus, aber einen 70er AAL konnte ich landen. Der ging auf Tauwurm mit Lockstoff "Aalkiller" Außerdem zwei Fehlbisse.  
Allerdings wars ein chaotisches ANgeln, da man aller paar Minuten neu auswerfen musste, weil massenhaft Blätter in den Schnüren hängenblieben. So legte ich dann, als oberhalb nix mehr biss beide Ruten unterhalb vom Wehr aus und bekam auch dort noch einen Biss. Es folgte ein spritziger Drill. Eine Barbe von ca. 60 cm hatte den Wurm genommen, aber wir konnte sie leider nicht landen. Beim Versuch sie die hohe Spundwand hochzuheben, riss leider das Vorfach. Schade, aber war zu erwarten.


----------



## Veit (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

War heute abend mit ANgelfreund Hendrik wieder an der Saale Aalangeln.
Konnte gleich nach dem Auswerfen einen Biss oberhalb eines Wehrs verzeichnen und auch verwerten. Es handelte sich zwar um einen Blankaal, aber leider nur ein Männchen. Darum nur knappe 50 cm lang und klarer Fall fürs Releasen. AUßerdem hatte jeder noch einen Biss unterhalb des Wehrs. MEinen konnte ich verwerten. Es war eine Barbe von rund 50 cm, die auch wieder schwimmen durfte.


----------



## Fischdödl (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@Zander,ein ganz dickes Petri zu dem verspätetem Prachtkerl #6#6#6


----------



## nani (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hallo

Werde heute Abend auch noch mal mal Glück auf die Schleicher versuchen.Vom Wetter her ganz ja kaum besser sein. MFG  Nani


----------



## Veit (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Ich denke da geht noch was in den nächsten Tagen. Werde heute abend auch wieder sehen was geht, diesmal aber an anderer Stelle...


----------



## tanner (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

gestern Abend Elbe, Tauwurm: zwei Aale 55 und 67cm, Wasser 12°C
19.20 und 21.15 Uhr


----------



## xonnel (1. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hallo !

Ich war die letzten 3 Nächte an der Aller, die Aale sind noch reichlich unterwegs.
Insgesamt sogar mehr Bisse als im Sommer, konnte mein bestes Fangergebniss 2005 "einfahren".


----------



## angler_boy (1. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

wo gibt es deisen lockstoff aal-killer zu kaufen?gruß angler boy!


----------



## Veit (1. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

@ anglerboy:na klar!
Hersteller ist die Firma Top Secret. Da kann dein Händler den Aal-Killer für dich bestellen, falls er ihn nicht im Laden hat.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (1. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Hilft der Lockstoff wirklich so viel veit? Liegt es daran dassdu uns immer abkochst? Du angelst ja auch nicht anders als ich. Oder etwa doch? Ich benutze immer nur eine einfache montage! Sie besteht nur aus einem 100-150g Laufblei und einem 40cm Vorfach das höchstens 0,25mm dick ist.


----------



## Veit (1. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005*

Auch wenn wir über dieses Thema im Board ja schon oft diskutiert haben und viele anderer Meinung waren, bin ich nach wie vor sicher, dass man mit dem Aalkiller seine Fangergebnisse in vielen Fällen steigern kann. 
Es kann ja mal passieren, dass jemand mehr fängt, aber wenn es regelmäßig vorkommt, muss man doch über die Gründe nachdenken. 
Und in der Tat angle ich ja beim Aalangeln auch nicht anders als meine Mitangler. Außer dass ich so gut wie immer den Aalkiller verwende.


----------

